# Umiliazione



## karolina (11 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con L amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . *Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco* e all inizio non ci ho dato peso , poi L ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Avrei chiuso già al punto che ho grassettato


----------



## insane (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con L amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non ci ho dato peso , poi L ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Fan cosi' i cani, vanno a pisciare negli alberi degli altri per appropriarsi del loro territorio (e delle loro cagnette)

Fai le tue valutazioni


----------



## karolina (11 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrei chiuso già al punto che ho grassettato


Penso che ti abbia ragione , ho sbagliato a non farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Penso che ti abbia ragione , ho sbagliato a non farlo.


Puoi fanculizzarlo anche adesso eh


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' *quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro* . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Probabile.

La questione è come fai a tollerarlo.. la discrezione è l’ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


tiragli una craniata sul setto nasale e lascialo a rantolare nel suo sangue.

questo sa fare il Bull come io sono un astrofisico


----------



## karolina (11 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Probabile.
> 
> La questione è come fai a tollerarlo.. la discrezione è l’ultimo dei problemi.


Ho timore che vada a dire in giro di noi . Sarebbe l umiliazione massima per mio marito . Forse sono io che sto ingigantendo tutto .


----------



## karolina (11 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> tiragli una craniata sul setto nasale e lascialo a rantolare nel suo sangue.
> 
> questo sa fare il Bull come io sono un astrofisico


Mio marito non sa del mio tradimento.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Mio marito non sa del mio tradimento.


appunto che il tipo non sa fare il Bull, mancano proprio le basi.  ma non sa manco fare l'amante.

se hai un paio di amici con la mano pesante, falli parlare con sto coglione.

e tu cerca di trovare un modo per piantarlo, perchè questo ti creerà dei casini


----------



## spleen (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ho timore che vada a dire in giro di noi . Sarebbe l umiliazione massima per mio marito . Forse sono io che sto ingigantendo tutto .


  Beh, ci sono dei personaggi che con gli amici al bar si vantano delle loro conquiste, della serie: Mi sono sc.... quella tr... nel letto del cornuto di suo marito, forse il tuo amichetto è uno di questi tipi... Singolare è il fatto che ti preoccupi della reputazione di tuo marito sapendo benissimo che lo mettevi in una posizione scomoda. Se il tuo amante è così, è probabile che le chiacchere della gente già circolino purtroppo.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh, ci sono dei personaggi che con gli amici al bar si vantano delle loro conquiste, della serie: Mi sono sc.... quella tr... nel letto del cornuto di suo marito, forse il tuo amichetto è uno di questi tipi... Singolare è il fatto che ti preoccupi della reputazione di tuo marito sapendo benissimo che lo mettevi in una posizione scomoda. Se il tuo amante è così, è probabile che le chiacchere della gente già circolino purtroppo.


Se non girano foto o video


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh, ci sono dei personaggi che con gli amici al bar si vantano delle loro conquiste, della serie: Mi sono sc.... quella tr... nel letto del cornuto di suo marito, forse il tuo amichetto è uno di questi tipi... Singolare è il fatto che ti preoccupi della reputazione di tuo marito sapendo benissimo che lo mettevi in una posizione scomoda. Se il tuo amante è così, è probabile che le chiacchere della gente già circolino purtroppo.





oriente70 ha detto:


> Se non girano foto o video


che la gente mormori, specie se il paese è piccolo, ci sta.   soprattutto se la relazione di Karolina dura da tempo.

ma credo che il principale pensiero di Karolina sia quello di non ritrovarsi l'amante sul pianerottolo di casa.  e siccome Karolina non ha mai saputo mettere dei paletti a sto coglione, il rischio c'è.


----------



## Farabrutto (11 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che la gente mormori, specie se il paese è piccolo, ci sta.   soprattutto se la relazione di Karolina dura da tempo.
> 
> ma credo che il principale pensiero di Karolina sia quello di non ritrovarsi l'amante sul pianerottolo di casa.  e siccome Karolina non ha mai saputo mettere dei paletti a sto coglione, il rischio c'è.


Quoto in tutto. Un'amante non deve mai permettersi di denigrare l'altro/a. E soprattutto si tiene per se quanto accade. Il primo dovere di un'amante è proteggere l'altro

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che la gente mormori, specie se il paese è piccolo, ci sta.   soprattutto se la relazione di Karolina dura da tempo.
> 
> ma credo che il principale pensiero di Karolina sia quello di non ritrovarsi l'amante sul pianerottolo di casa.  e siccome Karolina non ha mai saputo mettere dei paletti a sto coglione, il rischio c'è.


Considerando le voglie de tipo e plausibile che la tipa sia già offerta come trofeo agli amici [emoji41]. 
Lo doveva scaricare al primo campanello d'allarme [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta .  .


Male

Perché vedi, qui si confonde una persona che usa una cosa di SUA esclusiva proprietà (ESCLUSIVA) come il proprio corpo, magari bene, male, benino, maluccio..

Si confonde, dicevo, con una persona che USA o lascia USARE un'altra persona (il marito) per ludibrio sessuale

Sei connivente anche te.

Pensaci, al prossimo tordello che ti garba


----------



## bluestar02 (11 Ottobre 2018)

Solo una volta mi è capitato che una ex amante voleva che insultarsi suo marito durante i nostri incontri, mi sono rifiutato e dopo poco ho chiuso la storia non hanno questo genere di cose molto sinceramente è perché ho sempre un muro tra me e la mia vita ufficiale.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


E ancora ci pensi? Scaricalo. Subito. Gli amanti passano, il marito resta.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrei chiuso già al punto che ho grassettato


Ognuno si prende gli spazi che gli vengono dati.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


mandalo a fanculo 

ciao e benvenuta


----------



## andrea53 (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ho timore che vada a dire in giro di noi . Sarebbe l umiliazione massima per mio marito . Forse sono io che sto ingigantendo tutto .


Ma se non lo volessi umiliare non lo tradiresti, no? forse, prima di ogni altra cosa, devi far pace con te stessa...


----------



## void (11 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , *poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone* . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Certo che il suo piacere è scopare la donna di un altro. Magari dopo il lettone ti chiederà il suo spazzolino da denti per strofinarselo nei peli pubici…

Ma non ti preoccupare che tuo marito possa essere umiliato dagli altri, lo hai già fatto abbastanza tu, e guarda che non parlo del tradimento. Lascia stare la parola amore, è una parola grossa e importante, non merita di essere ridicolizzata; e trovati qualcun altro che ti scopi per gusto di farlo.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Innanzitutto son contenta che finalmente torno qui a scrivere perché non si vedono thread nuovi da un po' 

Detto ciò, passo al dunque. 

Da quanto tempo stai con questo essere?
Penso che se sei sposata avresti dovuto mantenere più riservata la tua vita privata con il tuo amante, magari gli hai aperto tu un piccolo squarcio per permettersi di parlare così di tuo marito. 
Perché hai un amante così stupido? Che c'hai visto in questo dalla mente perversa? Bisogna scegliersi con criterio l'amante, tanto il sesso sanno farlo la maggior parte quantomeno aspira pure all'intelligenza... 
Da quanto tempo va avanti l'umiliazione che stai facendo a tuo marito?
Perché, non discuterò sul tradimento perché non sono santa, ma proprio sul perché hai assecondato come scrivi, seppur limitatamente, questo modo di parlare di lui nei confronti di tuo marito?
È davvero triste e squallido, perdonami 
Ma non lamentarti se ora ti chiede scopare sul tuo letto coniugale, dovevi mandarlo a cagare già dall'inizio. 

Io non mi fiderei, e penso sia il solito cazzone tamarro che, come hanno scritto anche altri, si vanta delle sue conquiste.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma se non lo volessi umiliare non lo tradiresti, no?


Oddio che c'entra?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> guarda che non parlo del tradimento.


Spiega.


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiega.


Non c'è molto da spiegare. Accettare di insultare e umiliare il marito per aumentare il godimento e l'ego del partner va oltre il tradimento. 
Soprattutto quando il marito si dice di amarlo.
Proprio tu che sostieni che la due vite devono essere nette e separate dovresti capirlo senza difficoltà.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da spiegare. Accettare di insultare e umiliare il marito per aumentare il godimento e l'ego del partner va oltre il tradimento.
> Soprattutto quando il marito si dice di amarlo.
> Proprio tu che sostieni che la due vite devono essere nette e separate dovresti capirlo senza difficoltà.


Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non c'è molto da spiegare. Accettare di insultare e umiliare il marito per aumentare il godimento e l'ego del partner va oltre il tradimento.
> Soprattutto quando il marito si dice di amarlo.
> Proprio tu che sostieni che la due vite devono essere nette e separate dovresti capirlo senza difficoltà.


Per fortuna dice che lo ama [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Pensa se lo odiasse [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e *all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato* anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Ma come c... fai a assecondare una cosa del genere?
Gli hai dato via libera per entrare nella tua vita al di là degli spazi che gli competono.
Si è allargato entrando in competizione con tuo marito e ovviamente avendo la convinzione di avere già vinto il "duello".


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma come c... fai a assecondare una cosa del genere? Gli hai dato via libera per entrare nella tua vita al di là degli spazi che gli competono. Si è allargato entrando in competizione con tuo marito e ovviamente avendo la convinzione di avere già vinto il "duello".


  Probabilmente non c'è nessun duello, semplicemente si è appropriato di un trofeo, forse anche da esibire. Questo la dice lunga sulla pochezza e basicità dell' individuo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Ottobre 2018)

Mi pare di capire che il problema sia più il contesto. L'amante ha questa voglia stupida, da maschio latino da film di serie Z.
Basterebbe dirgli di no e, se insiste ed è fastidioso, lasciarlo.
Probabilmente però marito e amante si conoscono o hanno conoscenze in comune. Il paese deve essere uno di quelli piccoli che tanto fanno Italia provinciale (nel bene e nel male).
Il problema mi sembra più questo che l'umiliazione. Per lei intendo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Ottobre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oddio che c'entra?


I traditi hanno una visione distorta delle dinamiche che portano al tradimento.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I traditi hanno una visione distorta delle dinamiche che portano al tradimento.


mmmm. non faccio parte di quel club.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Probabilmente non c'è nessun duello, semplicemente si è appropriato di un trofeo, forse anche da esibire. Questo la dice lunga sulla pochezza e basicità dell' individuo.


Non lo so, tutto è probabile.
Come lo è allo stesso modo la gelosia, l'invidia, lo spirito competitivo che nasce nel contendersi una donna (ma anche un uomo nel caso opposto) in due.
In una relazione extra non riesco a capire perché si debba accettare di far entrare il marito nei discorsi dell'amante in questa maniera, meravigliandosi poi che lui lo svaluti. Le due vite devono restare separate.
Non siamo macchine: i sentimenti, anche quelli negativi, nascono comunque anche quando non dovrebbero. In certe persone sicuramente in misura maggiore che in altre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ho timore che vada a dire in giro di noi . Sarebbe l umiliazione massima per mio marito . Forse sono io che sto ingigantendo tutto .


 perchè glielo hai permesso. La responsabile sei tu, lui ha alzato il tiro fino a dove tu glielo hai consentito.
Ora hai timore.
Fino ad ora lui ha capito che tu condividevi questo scherno.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> I traditi hanno una visione distorta delle dinamiche che portano al tradimento.


Del tipo?


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, tutto è probabile. Come lo è allo stesso modo la gelosia, l'invidia, lo spirito competitivo che nasce nel contendersi una donna (ma anche un uomo nel caso opposto) in due. In una relazione extra non riesco a capire perché si debba accettare di far entrare il marito nei discorsi dell'amante in questa maniera, meravigliandosi poi che lui lo svaluti. Le due vite devono restare separate. Non siamo macchine: i sentimenti, anche quelli negativi, nascono comunque anche quando non dovrebbero. In certe persone sicuramente in misura maggiore che in altre.


  Danny, posso farti una domanda personale?


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, posso farti una domanda personale?


Senza problemi.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Senza problemi.


  Se tua moglie avesse persmesso al suo amico di fare come Carolina, saresti riuscito ad accettare il suo tradimento? (Chiaro che il contesto è diverso ed entrano in gioco altri fattori di tipo personale, intendo al netto di questi fattori ovviamente).


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perchè glielo hai permesso. La responsabile sei tu, lui ha alzato il tiro fino a dove tu glielo hai consentito.
> Ora hai timore.
> Fino ad ora lui ha capito che tu condividevi questo scherno.



esattamente


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Se tua moglie avesse persmesso al suo amico di fare come Carolina, saresti riuscito ad accettare il suo tradimento? (Chiaro che il contesto è diverso ed entrano in gioco altri fattori di tipo personale, intendo al netto di questi fattori ovviamente).


Non credo sia questione di accettare o meno il tradimento, ma di accettare quello che la tua donna pensa di te veramente.
In alcune mail lui mi ha appellato come Sherlock (vabbè, lo ero... :sonar,  in altre ha usato un epiteto riferito alla mia magrezza (in effetti all'epoca ero 5 chili meno di adesso, decisamente sottopeso) ma tutto sommato non ho trovato altro.
Quello che mi infastidì notevolmente di lui invece fu l'atteggiamento che ebbe quando ritornò con mia moglie dal motel.
Io ero nel parcheggio ad attenderli, loro lo sapevano.
Lui parcheggiò l'auto in maniera che fosse il primo a scendere, ne uscì tendendomi la mano in maniera amicale e lasciando che mia moglie arrivasse dopo.
Un atteggiamento protettivo che mi diede fastidio e che continuò anche quando fu davanti a me nel tentativo di dare spiegazioni. Atteggiamento al quale io opposi il mio disprezzo, urlandogli che in quel momento doveva stare zitto poiché la questione riguardava solo tra me e mia moglie, essendo lui "nessuno" per me. Le parole non furono proprio queste, a dire il vero, e mai avrebbero potuto essere così compassate, ma il senso sì.
Ne conseguì una accesa litigata, come è comprensibile.
Sì, Spleen, amante e marito possono entrare in competizione. Lui in una fase successiva le fece una proposta di matrimonio, lo venni a sapere. Proposta credibile, in quanto l'intenzione di sposarsi l'aveva. Infatti si sposò con un'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di accettare o meno il tradimento, ma di accettare quello che la tua donna pensa di te veramente.
> In alcune mail lui mi ha appellato come Sherlock (vabbè, lo ero... :sonar,  in altre ha usato un epiteto riferito alla mia magrezza (in effetti all'epoca ero 5 chili meno di adesso, decisamente sottopeso) ma tutto sommato non ho trovato altro.
> Quello che mi infastidì notevolmente di lui invece fu l'atteggiamento che ebbe quando ritornò con mia moglie dal motel.
> Io ero nel parcheggio ad attenderli, loro lo sapevano.
> ...


Non ricordo se ti ho già detto che quella che si  è comportata peggio in quella situazione è stata tua moglie


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ricordo se ti ho già detto che quella che si  è comportata peggio in quella situazione è stata tua moglie


'n' volte, ma non hai torto.
Lei non doveva lasciare che lui scendesse dall'auto.
Si è giustificato dicendo che ha fatto tutto lui, ma... mettersi d'accordo prima?
Cosa aveva paura? Che la picchiavo?
Io?


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di accettare o meno il tradimento, ma di accettare quello che la tua donna pensa di te veramente. In alcune mail lui mi ha appellato come Sherlock (vabbè, lo ero... :sonar,  in altre ha usato un epiteto riferito alla mia magrezza (in effetti all'epoca ero 5 chili meno di adesso, decisamente sottopeso) ma tutto sommato non ho trovato altro. Quello che mi infastidì notevolmente di lui invece fu l'atteggiamento che ebbe quando ritornò con mia moglie dal motel. Io ero nel parcheggio ad attenderli, loro lo sapevano. Lui parcheggiò l'auto in maniera che fosse il primo a scendere, ne uscì tendendomi la mano in maniera amicale e lasciando che mia moglie arrivasse dopo. Un atteggiamento protettivo che mi diede fastidio e che continuò anche quando fu davanti a me nel tentativo di dare spiegazioni. Atteggiamento al quale io opposi il mio disprezzo, urlandogli che in quel momento doveva stare zitto poiché la questione riguardava solo tra me e mia moglie, essendo lui "nessuno" per me. Le parole non furono proprio queste, a dire il vero, e mai avrebbero potuto essere così compassate, ma il senso sì. Ne conseguì una accesa litigata, come è comprensibile. Sì, Spleen, amante e marito possono entrare in competizione. Lui in una fase successiva le fece una proposta di matrimonio, lo venni a sapere. Proposta credibile, in quanto l'intenzione di sposarsi l'aveva. Infatti si sposò con un'altra.


  Capisco. Il mio ragionamento però in effetti non era su di lui e sul fatto che fosse in competizione con te, piuttosto sul fatto se lei avesse permesso che lui in qualche modo ti denigrasse e sulle conseguenze di ciò.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco. Il mio ragionamento però in effetti non era su di lui e sul fatto che fosse in competizione con te, piuttosto sul fatto se lei avesse permesso che lui in qualche modo ti denigrasse e sulle conseguenze di ciò.


Questa è la mia esperienza, per dirti che comunque non bisogna mai dare alcuno stimolo allo spirito competitivo dei soggetti che si contendono una persona.
Accettare che l'amante denigri il coniuge è incentivare questo atteggiamento e rendere devastanti le conseguenze sul tradito qualora scoprisse la storia.
E' inaccettabile come marito vedersi denigrare dalla moglie con l'amante.
Una passione, una storia di sesso la comprendi e capisci che è altro da te - e tale deve restare e forse la tolleri. Forse.
Ma i giudizi, quelli ti riguardano profondamente.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ricordo se ti ho già detto che quella che si  è comportata peggio in quella situazione è stata tua moglie


  A me sarebbe bastato molto meno per fare le valigie e lasciargliela, il senso della mia domanda è capire quale sia il "carico di rottura" di Danny. (Non è che io sia giusto e lui sbagliato eh, solo l'ottica cambia).


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 'n' volte, ma non hai torto.
> Lei non doveva lasciare che lui scendesse dall'auto.
> Si è giustificato dicendo che ha fatto tutto lui, ma... mettersi d'accordo prima?
> Cosa aveva paura? Che la picchiavo?
> Io?


Ma quando è sceso lei doveva schierarsi con te insultandolo o dicendogli chiaramente che dopo un gesto come quello poteva serenamente sparire.
Lui non aveva paura di niente. voleva dimostrarti che non ti temeva e anzi arrivava prima di te. E lei ha avvallato


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato molto meno per fare le valigie e lasciargliela, il senso della mia domanda è capire quale sia il "*carico di rottura" di Danny*. (Non è che io sia giusto e lui sbagliato eh, solo l'ottica cambia).


Se lo scopri fammelo sapere
Io dopo almeno 5 anni che lo conosco e lo vedo di persona (e povero cristo lo massacro ogni volta )  non l'ho ancora capito. Forse non esiste.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma quando è sceso lei doveva *schierarsi* con te insultandolo o dicendogli chiaramente che dopo un gesto come quello poteva serenamente sparire.
> Lui non aveva paura di niente. voleva dimostrarti che non ti temeva e anzi arrivava prima di te. E lei ha avvallato


Hai visto Turnè?


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato molto meno per fare le valigie e lasciargliela, il senso della mia domanda è capire quale sia *il "carico di rottura" di Danny*. (Non è che io sia giusto e lui sbagliato eh, solo l'ottica cambia).


Tutto quello che sento profondamente diverso da me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 'n' volte, ma non hai torto.
> Lei non doveva lasciare che lui scendesse dall'auto.
> Si è giustificato dicendo che ha fatto tutto lui, ma... mettersi d'accordo prima?
> Cosa aveva paura? Che la picchiavo?
> Io?


aveva vergogna e paura , non che la picchiassi, paura delle conseguenze.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Mio marito non sa del mio tradimento.


se tu sapessi del suo come reagiresti?
te lo chiedo xchè un mio amico proprio oggi al bar mi ha confessato di tradire la moglie x sesso con una collega...allora io ho chiesto se lo facesse la moglie come reagirebbe...la risposta: spaccherei il culo a lei e all'amante!!


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se lo scopri fammelo sapere
> Io dopo almeno 5 anni che lo conosco e lo vedo di persona (e povero cristo lo massacro ogni volta )  non l'ho ancora capito. *Forse non esiste*.


Ce l'abbiamo tutti.
Di carattere ho la tendenza a cogliere gli aspetti positivi delle vicende e delle persone e tutto sommato considero il rancore e i vari sentimenti negativi come una grande perdita di tempo.
Con mia moglie ho condiviso molte cose piacevoli e preso atto che non potrò ottenere tutto quello che desiderio da lei, non mi ostino a cercare soluzioni ove non esistono.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aveva vergogna e paura , non che la picchiassi, paura delle conseguenze.


Sì, credo proprio di sì.
Penso che se fossi stato io al suo posto avrei voluto essere ovunque tranne lì.
Ancora adesso, quando magari mi rabbuio un po' (pensando magari a tutt'altro, anche cose banali del tipo: Accidenti devo comprare un nuovo caricabatterie per il cellulare) lei pensa che io la stia giudicando.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Ce l'abbiamo tutti.*
> Di carattere ho la tendenza a cogliere gli aspetti positivi delle vicende e delle persone e tutto sommato considero il rancore e i vari sentimenti negativi come una grande perdita di tempo.
> Con mia moglie ho condiviso molte cose piacevoli e preso atto che non potrò ottenere tutto quello che desiderio da lei, non mi ostino a cercare soluzioni ove non esistono.


Sicuramente. Il tuo però non capisco dove sia visto quello che hai tollerato.
Va bè cose che ci siamo già detti

Edit: quello che mi fa pensare è che tutti nuovi o vecchi ti diciamo le stesse cose.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Il tuo però non capisco dove sia visto quello che hai tollerato.
> Va bè cose che ci siamo già detti
> 
> Edit: quello che mi fa pensare è che *tutti* nuovi o vecchi ti diciamo le stesse cose.


Uhm, dovrei preoccuparmi?
Non so. Tutto sommato mi sento abbastanza sereno.
Riesco finalmente (5 anni fa mi era più difficile) a scindere i vari piani.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, dovrei preoccuparmi?
> Non so. Tutto sommato mi sento abbastanza sereno.
> Riesco finalmente (5 anni fa mi era più difficile) a scindere i vari piani.


No no preoccuparti sicuramente no.
Rifletterci forse si.
Abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'essere sereno 
:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Il tuo però non capisco dove sia visto quello che hai tollerato.
> Va bè cose che ci siamo già detti
> 
> Edit: quello che mi fa pensare è che tutti nuovi o vecchi ti diciamo le stesse cose.


scusa ma se ha raggiunto un equilibrio personale perchè deve giustificarsi quando ognuno di noi magari accetta cose discutibili per l'altro?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma se ha raggiunto un equilibrio personale perchè deve giustificarsi quando ognuno di noi magari accetta cose discutibili per l'altro?


Giustificarsi? 
Mah 
In tutti questi anni tra post e cene non mi sembra di avergli mai chiesto di giustificarsi
Fortunatamente credo che mi conosca abbastanza bene da sapere che se gli dico qualcosa non lo faccio certo per il piacere di massacrarlo.... (a volte in effetti un pochino di )


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Giustificarsi?
> Mah
> In tutti questi anni tra post e cene non mi sembra di avergli mai chiesto di giustificarsi
> Fortunatamente credo che mi conosca abbastanza bene da sapere che se gli dico qualcosa non lo faccio certo per il piacere di massacrarlo.... (a volte in effetti un pochino di )


per me danny coltiva il vezzo di massacrarsi anche da solo .
comunque le cose hanno sempre varie letture perché , per me , ad esempio, l'amante che scende e tende la mano è semplicemente un uomo che si prende delle responsabilità ed è innamorato.
cosa che rende il tradimento (sempre per mia idea personale) di sua moglie più comprensibile e di uno spessore diverso rispetto ad altri dove magari il tizio scappa e rinnega la donna con la quale poco prima era a letto.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, dovrei preoccuparmi? Non so. Tutto sommato mi sento abbastanza sereno. Riesco finalmente (5 anni fa mi era più difficile) a scindere i vari piani.


  Tu sai meglio di tutti noi come ti senti ed il senso delle mie domande è quello di scoprire se per te esistano davvero cose intollerabili, ed io credo ovviamente, come confermi, di si..... Se mi posso permettere però, anche per riportare quello che dice [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION], a volte ho come la sensazione che tu e tua moglie siate come due naufraghi su una scialuppa di salvataggio, in mezzo al mare di male occorsovi, dove non rimane altro da fare che prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro e che esaurisce per sempre i vostri orizzonti. Perdona la mia sensazione, è parziale, ripeto, solo tu alla fine veramente puoi sapere...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me danny coltiva il vezzo di massacrarsi anche da solo .
> comunque le cose hanno sempre varie letture perché , per me , ad esempio, l'amante che scende e tende la mano è semplicemente un uomo che si prende delle responsabilità ed è innamorato.
> cosa che rende il tradimento (sempre per mia idea personale) di sua moglie più comprensibile e di uno spessore diverso rispetto ad altri dove magari il tizio scappa e rinnega la donna con la quale poco prima era a letto.


Ma non deve scappare. Deve sparire e se non lo fa e si avvicina a mio marito lo disfo di botte io (in senso figurato) prima che lo faccia mio marito. Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sai meglio di tutti noi come ti senti ed il senso delle mie domande è quello di scoprire se per te esistano davvero cose intollerabili, ed io credo ovviamente, come confermi, di si..... Se mi posso permettere però, anche per riportare quello che dice @_Nocciola_, a volte ho come la sensazione che tu e tua moglie siate come due naufraghi su una scialuppa di salvataggio, in mezzo al mare di male occorsovi, *dove non rimane altro da fare che prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro *e che esaurisce per sempre i vostri orizzonti. Perdona la mia sensazione, è parziale, ripeto, solo tu alla fine veramente puoi sapere...


Posso aggiungere una cosa poi giuro [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] che smetto.
Magari fosse come dici tu [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION], magari. Qui c'è uno solo che si prende cura dell'altro


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sai meglio di tutti noi come ti senti ed il senso delle mie domande è quello di scoprire se per te esistano davvero cose intollerabili, ed io credo ovviamente, come confermi, di si..... Se mi posso permettere però, anche per riportare quello che dice @_Nocciola_, a volte ho come la sensazione che tu e tua moglie *siate come due naufraghi su una scialuppa di salvataggio,* in mezzo al mare di male occorsovi, dove non rimane altro da fare che prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro e che esaurisce per sempre i vostri orizzonti. Perdona la mia sensazione, è parziale, ripeto, solo tu alla fine veramente puoi sapere...


Se scavi a fondo in ognuno di noi trovi sempre l'acqua. E quando arrivi a trovare l'acqua devi imparare a stare a galla e col tempo a nuotare.
Se una persona ama stare in superficie, non dovrà invece far altro che continuare a camminare.
In genere, poi, ognuno di noi funge da specchio per l'altro. Basta saperlo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non deve scappare. Deve sparire e se non lo fa e si avvicina a mio marito lo disfo di botte io (in senso figurato) prima che lo faccia mio marito. Ma scherziamo?


ma abbi pazienza....al momento in cui costruisci una relazione basata solo sul sesso o meno ti prendi la responsabilità di compiere un'azione che accade solo se si è in due e un uomo degno di questo nome non può nascondersi in macchina .


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbi pazienza....al momento in cui costruisci una relazione basata solo sul sesso o meno ti prendi la responsabilità di compiere un'azione che accade solo se si è in due e u*n uomo degno di questo nome non può nascondersi in macchina* .


Se l'avesse fatto avrebbe fatto la figura del pusillanime di fronte a lei.
In quel caso l'intenzione era quella di mostrare il proprio valore.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbi pazienza....al momento in cui costruisci una relazione basata solo sul sesso o meno ti prendi la responsabilità di compiere un'azione che accade solo se si è in due e un uomo degno di questo nome non può nascondersi in macchina .


Do per scontato che gli uomini che ho conosciuto non si sarebbero mai permessi di avvicinarsi in quel momento e in quel modo a mio marito. E non è nascondersi in auto, è stare al proprio posto e dissolversi.
Se fosse successo li avrei cancellati dalla mia vita oltre a prenderli a mazzate
Se poi tu apprezzi un uomo che coglie l'occasione per umiliare tuo marito, va bene. Scelte diverse.


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me danny coltiva il vezzo di massacrarsi anche da solo .
> comunque le cose hanno sempre varie letture perché , per me , ad esempio, l'amante che scende e *tende la mano* è semplicemente un uomo che si prende delle responsabilità ed è innamorato.
> cosa che rende il tradimento (sempre per mia idea personale) di sua moglie più comprensibile e di uno spessore diverso rispetto ad altri dove magari il tizio scappa e rinnega la donna con la quale poco prima era a letto.


Per me è allucinante.

Tra lo scappare e il tendere la mano, gesto che in quella circostanza trovo fuori luogo (eufemisticamente), c’è un mondo di altre possibilità. Migliori.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> quella di mostrare il proprio valore.


Usando te

Cosa che lei a suo tempo consentì lui

Era questo, credo, che creava perplessità e sconcerto


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'avesse fatto avrebbe fatto la figura del pusillanime di fronte a lei.
> In quel caso l'intenzione era quella di mostrare il proprio valore.


non trovi che sia normale non nascondersi?
ed è normale che volesse apparire così di fronte a lei ma anche di fronte a te, secondo me.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma abbi pazienza....al momento in cui costruisci una relazione basata solo sul sesso o meno ti prendi la responsabilità di compiere un'azione che accade solo se si è in due e un uomo degno di questo nome non può nascondersi in macchina .





danny ha detto:


> Se l'avesse fatto avrebbe fatto la figura del pusillanime di fronte a lei. In quel caso l'intenzione era quella di mostrare il proprio valore.





Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è allucinante.  Tra lo scappare e il tendere la mano, gesto che in quella circostanza trovo fuori luogo (eufemisticamente), c’è un mondo di altre possibilità. Migliori.


 Magari semplicemente non sapeva che cazzo fare, a volte le spiegazioni sono molto più basiche di mille ragionamenti...


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sai meglio di tutti noi come ti senti ed il senso delle mie domande* è quello di scoprire se per te esistano davvero cose intollerabili*, ed io credo ovviamente, come confermi, di si..... .


Vuoi sapere cosa per me è assolutamente intollerabile, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista?
Che mia figlia possa venire cresciuta da un altro.
Che io non possa esserle accanto quando lo voglio e quando è necessario, come padre, come figura maschile di riferimento, quello che ti mette a letto la notte e saluti la mattina prima di andare al lavoro.
Questo, che io ho, è fonte di felicità e dà un senso alla mia vita.
Il resto... Ma l'amore finisce, uomini e donne si tradiscono, non vi è nulla di eterno nelle relazioni di coppia.
Basare la mia vita su quello che può dare o non dare una donna, una singola donna, nell'arco di tutta una vita, è fondare le scelte sull'effimero.
Il ruolo di padre no. Quello resta.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Usando te
> 
> Cosa che lei a suo tempo consentì lui
> 
> Era questo, credo, che creava perplessità e sconcerto*


quoto


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Do per scontato che gli uomini che ho conosciuto non si sarebbero mai permessi di avvicinarsi in quel momento e in quel modo a mio marito. E non è nascondersi in auto, è stare al proprio posto e dissolversi.
> Se fosse successo li avrei cancellati dalla mia vita oltre a prenderli a mazzate
> Se poi tu apprezzi un uomo che coglie l'occasione per umiliare tuo marito, va bene. Scelte diverse.


in realtà, se proprio devo dirlo, non metterei proprio mio marito in queste condizioni in partenza.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere cosa per me è assolutamente intollerabile, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista?
> Che mia figlia possa venire cresciuta da un altro.
> Che io non possa esserle accanto quando lo voglio e quando è necessario, come padre, come figura maschile di riferimento, quello che ti mette a letto la notte e saluti la mattina prima di andare al lavoro.
> Questo, che io ho, è fonte di felicità e dà un senso alla mia vita.
> ...


alla fine io penso che sia molto importante la consapevolezza, cosa che a te non manca.e nessuno di noi sa quanto tua moglie magari possa tenere a te più di quanto possiamo a volte leggere nelle favole che è più facile raccontarsi.
a quanto pare invecchierete insieme nella continuazione di un progetto comune, per alcuni triste aspettativa, per altri tanta roba.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovi che sia normale non nascondersi?
> ed è *normale* che volesse apparire così di fronte a lei ma anche di fronte a te, secondo me.


Diciamo che voleva uscirne comunque vincente con me davanti agli occhi di lei.
E' un atteggiamento da uomo vecchio stampo.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari semplicemente *non sapeva che cazzo fare*, a volte le spiegazioni sono molto più basiche di mille ragionamenti...


Sarebbe anche peggio... no, questo non lo trovo credibile.
Non è un bambino.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'avesse fatto avrebbe fatto la figura del pusillanime di fronte a lei.
> In quel caso l'intenzione era quella di mostrare il proprio valore.


Se si fosse nascosto si.
Se l'avesse fatta scendere e se ne fosse andato no
Anche perchè se conosci l'uomo con cui sei stata a letto, sai che se se ne va non è per paura o per nascondersi ma perchè sa che tu non vuoi che varchi una certa linea.

Il problema secondo me è che invece lui sa che quel gesto avrebbe fatto piacere a lei, e aveva ragione visto che lei non è intervenuta. E per me questa è la cosa grave più ancora della scopata fatta qualche minuto prima


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Ottobre 2018)

andrea53 ha detto:


> mmmm. non faccio parte di quel club.


Fai parte del club traditori? In questo caso la tua risposta mi sorprende.


Rose1994 ha detto:


> Del tipo?


Il tradito, giustamente, focalizza molto su di sé. Vede il tradimento come un atto deliberato contro di lui.
Poi magari si interroga sulle ragioni ma non pensa "mi ha tradito perché le piaceva un altro/altra". Pensa "mi ha tradito perché mi voleva fare del male".


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine io penso che sia molto importante la consapevolezza, cosa che a te non manca.e nessuno di noi sa quanto tua moglie magari possa tenere a te più di quanto possiamo a volte leggere nelle favole che è più facile raccontarsi.
> a quanto pare invecchierete insieme nella continuazione di un progetto comune, per alcuni triste aspettativa, per altri tanta roba.


:up:
Ognuno vede sé stesso nelle storie degli altri.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere cosa per me è assolutamente intollerabile, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista? Che mia figlia possa venire cresciuta da un altro. Che io non possa esserle accanto quando lo voglio e quando è necessario, come padre, come figura maschile di riferimento, quello che ti mette a letto la notte e saluti la mattina prima di andare al lavoro. Questo, che io ho, è fonte di felicità e dà un senso alla mia vita. Il resto... Ma l'amore finisce, uomini e donne si tradiscono, non vi è nulla di eterno nelle relazioni di coppia. Basare la mia vita su quello che può dare o non dare una donna, una singola donna, nell'arco di tutta una vita, è fondare le scelte sull'effimero. Il ruolo di padre no. Quello resta.


  Mi colpisce la marginalità che tua moglie assume in queste righe, e non è una critica.


----------



## Minerva (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la marginalità che tua moglie assume in queste righe, e non è una critica.


eppure a me sembra che se c'è una cosa ben chiara è quanto lui ami e desideri ancora sua moglie .la costruzione "cinica" è a protezione matura per non avere l'impressione di non raccontarsela ...io l'ho chiamata consapevolezza


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari semplicemente non sapeva che cazzo fare, a volte le spiegazioni sono molto più basiche di mille ragionamenti...


Può essere, mica indagavo il movente o cercavo spiegazioni.

Commentavo la scelta finale.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi colpisce la marginalità che tua moglie assume in queste righe, e non è una critica.


Mia moglie è adulta e indipendente.
Può compiere scelte da sola.
Può stare con me come lasciarmi. Può amarmi o non amarmi, darmi affetto o tradirmi.
Non sono io che posso decidere per lei, né devo farlo.
Mia figlia era una bambina, è una ragazzina.


----------



## patroclo (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie è adulta e indipendente.
> Può compiere scelte da sola.
> Può stare con me come lasciarmi. Può amarmi o non amarmi, darmi affetto o tradirmi.
> Non sono io che posso decidere per lei, né devo farlo.
> Mia figlia era una bambina, è una ragazzina.


tua moglie nelle tue descrizioni passa dalla debole depressa alla manipolatrice approfittatrice, non che le cose si escludono a vicenda ma evidentemente qualcosa non torna, sopratutto perchè le sue "scelte" ti hanno già fatto sufficientemente male


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure a me sembra che se c'è una cosa ben chiara è quanto lui ami e desideri ancora sua moglie .la costruzione "*cinica*" è a protezione matura per non avere l'impressione di non raccontarsela ...io l'ho chiamata consapevolezza


Sarebbe infatti cinica se fosse scevra di sentimenti, ma non lo è.
E' consapevole nel momento in cui definisce la situazione senza costruzioni aggiuntive volte a difendere una struttura o a celare o negare i fallimenti.
E'... così. 
Si parte dalla constatazione dello stato di fatto e si cercano soluzioni ove sia possibile trovarle.
Nient'altro.


----------



## patroclo (12 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è allucinante.
> 
> Tra lo scappare e il tendere la mano, gesto che in quella circostanza trovo fuori luogo (eufemisticamente), c’è un mondo di altre possibilità. Migliori.


....effettivamente quando ho incontrato il marito della mia amante, sul suo territorio, sono stato solo attento a non voltargli mai le spalle, non mi sono mai sognato di stringergli la mano e neanche di dire qualcosa....voleva parlarmi e ha parlato


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> tua moglie nelle tue descrizioni passa dalla debole depressa alla manipolatrice approfittatrice, non che le cose si escludono a vicenda ma evidentemente qualcosa non torna, sopratutto perchè le sue "scelte" ti hanno già fatto sufficientemente male


Hai una macchina con due graffi sulla carrozzeria. E chissà perché anche se coprono una superficie minima di tutta la vettura sono quelli che saltano più all'occhio.
A noi interessano quei tratti, sono quelli che catalizzano l'attenzione perché ci riguardano tutti, da vicino e li vogliamo risolvere.
Anche tu quando descrivi tua moglie lasci aperta una condivisione con me e altri in cui cogliamo le similitudini in cui io posso ritrovarmi.
Poi accade nella vita che conosci veramente la persona e scopri che è tutta un'altra cosa.
E' successo di recente con un marito. Ed è stata una sorpresa.


----------



## patroclo (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una macchina con due graffi sulla carrozzeria. E chissà perché anche se coprono una superficie minima di tutta la vettura sono quelli che saltano più all'occhio.
> A noi interessano quei tratti, sono quelli che catalizzano l'attenzione perché ci riguardano tutti, da vicino e li vogliamo risolvere.
> Anche tu quando descrivi tua moglie lasci aperta una condivisione con me e altri in cui cogliamo le similitudini in cui io posso ritrovarmi.
> Poi accade nella vita che conosci veramente la persona e scopri che è tutta un'altra cosa.
> E' successo di recente con un marito. Ed è stata una sorpresa.


In un quadro generale ti do ragione e colgo lo spirito del "graffio" che compromette l'immagine generale. ma se facciamo una tabella comparativa di come io parlo della mia ex e tu della tua ti accorgerai che qui non si parla di graffi ma autoscontri


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ce l'abbiamo tutti.
> Di carattere ho la tendenza a cogliere gli aspetti positivi delle vicende e delle persone e tutto sommato considero il rancore e i vari sentimenti negativi come una grande perdita di tempo.
> Con mia moglie ho condiviso molte cose piacevoli e preso atto che non potrò ottenere tutto quello che desiderio da lei, non mi ostino a cercare soluzioni ove non esistono.


“L’errore” sta qui ....(lo virgoletto apposta)..
Non nel non dare peso al rancore ...ma essere consapevoli che i sentimenti negativi hanno un’utilita’ ...e spesso dire a una persona “hai sbagliato”...significa anche farglielo capire...
Ho avuto anch’io un periodo “zen” di questo tipo....
Della serie “inutile dire che le cose non vanno bene...se è intelligente capisce da solo ...” oppure” andra ‘ come deve andare ...” , “chi sono io per pretendere...”..sticaxxxi!
Senti...ma un bel “stravaffanculo “ ogni tanto , guarda che oltre ad essere liberatorio puo’ anche essere educativo, non credi ?


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere cosa per me è assolutamente intollerabile, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista?
> Che mia figlia possa venire cresciuta da un altro.
> Che io non possa esserle accanto quando lo voglio e quando è necessario, come padre, come figura maschile di riferimento, quello che ti mette a letto la notte e saluti la mattina prima di andare al lavoro.
> Questo, che io ho, è fonte di felicità e dà un senso alla mia vita.
> ...


E quando tua figlia sarà Grande?


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi sapere cosa per me è assolutamente intollerabile, ovviamente dal mio punto di vista?
> Che mia figlia possa venire cresciuta da un altro.
> Che io non possa esserle accanto quando lo voglio e quando è necessario, come padre, come figura maschile di riferimento, quello che ti mette a letto la notte e saluti la mattina prima di andare al lavoro.
> Questo, che io ho, è fonte di felicità e dà un senso alla mia vita.
> ...


D’accordo...

Peró è un effimero piuttosto pesante... insomma, è come fare un lavoro tutti i giorni per otto ore al giorno che ti fa cagare.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> D’accordo...
> 
> Peró è un effimero piuttosto pesante... insomma, è come fare un lavoro tutti i giorni per otto ore al giorno che ti fa cagare.


Mi permetto di rispondere ma penso che per i figli si riesca qualunque cosa.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> In un quadro generale ti do ragione e colgo lo spirito del "graffio" che compromette l'immagine generale. ma se facciamo una tabella comparativa di come io parlo della mia ex e tu della tua ti accorgerai che qui non si parla di graffi ma autoscontri


Ma io non esprimo mai giudizi su di lei.
Racconto fatti e cerco spiegazioni tentando nel confronto di risolvere nodi.
Ed essendo, per natura, abbastanza aperto e in genere amante della conversazione, racconto di più di altri.
Potrei dire tutte le cose positive che penso di lei, ma dubito possano interessare in un confronto sul forum magari con un'altra persona che sta avendo problemi in una relazione, ed essendo tra l'altro cose che piacciono a me, non ho alcuna voglia di sottoporle a un eventuale giudizio altrui.
Chi mi conosce da un po' sa quanto io l'abbia amata. E una ragione evidentemente c'è per questo.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> “L’errore” sta qui ....(lo virgoletto apposta)..
> Non nel non dare peso al rancore ...ma essere consapevoli che i sentimenti negativi hanno un’utilita’ ...e spesso dire a una persona “hai sbagliato”...significa anche farglielo capire...
> Ho avuto anch’io un periodo “zen” di questo tipo....
> Della serie “inutile dire che le cose non vanno bene...se è intelligente capisce da solo ...” oppure” andra ‘ come deve andare ...” , “chi sono io per pretendere...”..sticaxxxi!
> Senti...ma un bel “stravaffanculo “ ogni tanto , guarda che oltre ad essere liberatorio puo’ anche essere educativo, non credi ?


Beh, quello non manca e non è mancato, ma non lo condivido qui o con altri. A quale scopo dovrei farlo?
Non ne vedo l'utilità, se non quella di mutare la mia immagine virtuale. Cosa verso cui ho scarso interesse. Qui rappresento, pur in totale sincerità, solo una parte di me. Quella che mi interessa mettere a confronto. Per il resto e per chi interessa... ci sono io, nella vita reale al di fuori di qui.



oriente70 ha detto:


> E quando tua figlia sarà Grande?


A me interessa _ora_, questo momento, quando ancora lei è piccola.



Lostris ha detto:


> D’accordo...
> 
> Peró è un effimero piuttosto pesante... insomma, è come fare un lavoro tutti i giorni per otto ore al giorno che ti fa cagare.


Ma magari ti dà tanto tempo libero, serenità, un buon stipendio e un mese e mezzo di ferie l'anno. 
Non si può avere tutto.
Soprattutto, la serenità deve dipendere da quel che hai, non da quello che ti manca.
Quello lo cerchi quando stai bene dove ti trovi.
E' banale, ma pochi lo mettono in pratica.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me interessa _ora_, questo momento, quando ancora lei è piccola.


Giusto. 
Ma cosa pensi avverrà quando resterete solo te e tua moglie ?
Ti sei mai fatto questa domanda?


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Ma cosa pensi avverrà quando resterete solo te e tua moglie ?
> Ti sei mai fatto questa domanda?


Mi chiedi se mi ci vedo con lei da vecchio?
Sì.
Al momento, si intende.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari ti dà tanto tempo libero, serenità, un buon stipendio e un mese e mezzo di ferie l'anno.  Non si può avere tutto. Soprattutto, la serenità deve dipendere da quel che hai, non da quello che ti manca. Quello lo cerchi quando stai bene dove ti trovi. E' banale, ma pochi lo mettono in pratica.


  Anche avere dei desideri da realizzare è importante Danny...


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Sicura di non aver parlato spesso male di tuo marito con questo essere ?
Sicura di non esserti lamentata di tutta una serie di cose con lui ?


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, quello non manca e non è mancato, ma non lo condivido qui o con altri. A quale scopo dovrei farlo?
> Non ne vedo l'utilità, se non quella di mutare la mia immagine virtuale. Cosa verso cui ho scarso interesse. Qui rappresento, pur in totale sincerità, solo una parte di me. Quella che mi interessa mettere a confronto. Per il resto e per chi interessa... ci sono io, nella vita reale al di fuori di qui.


Non mi stavo riferendo alla tua immagine virtuale


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi chiedi se mi ci vedo con lei da vecchio?
> Sì.
> Al momento, si intende.


Ok


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi stavo riferendo alla tua immagine virtuale


Nel reale i vaffanculo ci sono stati. I litigi pure. Le prese di posizione ugualmente.
Io ho sempre cancellato questa parte dai miei racconti. La considero inevitabile in situazioni come quella che ho vissuto io.
Non c'è nulla da discutere su un litigio o su una discussione, nulla che possa cambiare la sostanza di quello che è accaduto, nulla che si possa risolvere. E' uno sfogo, una presa di posizione necessaria, un dato di fatto che non puoi escludere in un conflitto quando si crea. E' sul resto che invece occorre lavorare, finché ha un senso. E il resto non è solo dentro la coppia. Sarebbe veramente assurdo pensare che la mia vita debba muoversi solo dentro quell'ambito. E credo valga per tanti di noi.
Ma certo che quando _esci_ dopo tanti anni da una situazione stabile e diciamolo accogliente come una coppia che  consideri il tuo progetto di vita, sei stralunato e fatichi a trovare una tua dimensione al di fuori, a vederti "senza", a ritrovarti individuo.
Soprattutto dopo tanti anni: non sono l'uomo di 30 anni, quello viveva da solo nella sua casa, sono un padre di 50, sposato, che si scopre individuo ma con altre caratteristiche rispetto a prima, una diversa esperienza, esigenze nuove ma soprattutto ben definite  e una maturità e consapevolezza che non aveva 20 anni prima.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi chiedi se mi ci vedo con lei da vecchio?
> Sì.
> Al momento, si intende.


 al momento [emoji41]


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> al momento [emoji41]


E' un discorso che vale per tutti. Anche chi progetta un futuro diverso, lo fa basandosi su quello che ha al presente.
Il resto a tutti è ignoto.
Io ti posso solo dire che al momento le mie scelte le trovo adeguate.
Non ti posso dire se in futuro potrò dire altrettanto. Non lo posso sapere.
Se funzionasse diversamente, nessuno di noi qui si sarebbe sposato.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> al momento [emoji41]


  E' un momento che durerà a lungo....


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un momento che durerà a lungo....


Lo spero per lui.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma magari ti dà tanto tempo libero, serenità, un buon stipendio e un mese e mezzo di ferie l'anno.
> Non si può avere tutto.
> Soprattutto, la serenità deve dipendere da quel che hai, non da quello che ti manca.
> *Quello lo cerchi quando stai bene dove ti trovi.*
> E' banale, ma pochi lo mettono in pratica.


Dopo questa frase prometto che non ti massacro più
10 verdi


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dopo questa frase prometto che non ti massacro più
> 10 verdi


 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] fatti lo screenshot, che ti servirà :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> @_danny_ fatti lo screenshot, che ti servirà :rotfl:


:bleble:


----------



## karolina (12 Ottobre 2018)

Mi è stato chiesto cosa cercassi in lui . Sicuramente niente di più che sesso . L ho conosciuto e mi ha intrigata con il suo sguardo e la sua fisicità . Atletico muscoloso , aspetto rude e modi da molto sicuro di se . Infatti si è dimostrato all' altezza delle mie aspettative . Dolce e delicato per poi essere deciso quasi violento e poi di nuovo attento . Mi sconvolge a tal punto che ogni volta dopo averlo fatto il mio corpo trema e vibra per diverso tempo . Non è un rapporto alla pari : in quei momenti sono completamente sua , rapita . Parlare , discutere e confrontarmi invece non lo faccio certamente con lui .


----------



## andrea53 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Fai parte del club traditori? In questo caso la tua risposta mi sorprende.
> 
> Il tradito, giustamente, focalizza molto su di sé. Vede il tradimento come un atto deliberato contro di lui.
> Poi magari si interroga sulle ragioni ma non pensa "mi ha tradito perché le piaceva un altro/altra". Pensa "mi ha tradito perché mi voleva fare del male".



né dell'uno né dell'altro


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto cosa cercassi in lui . Sicuramente niente di più che sesso . L ho conosciuto e mi ha intrigata con il suo sguardo e la sua fisicità . Atletico muscoloso , aspetto rude e modi da molto sicuro di se . Infatti si è dimostrato all' altezza delle mie aspettative . Dolce e delicato per poi essere deciso quasi violento e poi di nuovo attento . Mi sconvolge a tal punto che ogni volta dopo averlo fatto il mio corpo trema e vibra per diverso tempo . Non è un rapporto alla pari : in quei momenti sono completamente sua , rapita . Parlare , discutere e confrontarmi invece non lo faccio certamente con lui .


il lupo ha capito che con lui ti fai pecora e quindi si sente in diritto di sbranare il caprone.   ha un senso.

occhio che però il lupo sta diventando sciacallo e tu rischi di diventare carogna.    

dici che se scommetto 5 centesimi sul fatto che non ti eri mai sentita così prima di incontrare lui, vinco?


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto cosa cercassi in lui . Sicuramente niente di più che sesso . L ho conosciuto e mi ha intrigata con il suo sguardo e la sua fisicità . Atletico muscoloso , aspetto rude e modi da molto sicuro di se . Infatti si è dimostrato all' altezza delle mie aspettative . Dolce e delicato per poi essere deciso quasi violento e poi di nuovo attento . Mi sconvolge a tal punto che ogni volta dopo averlo fatto il mio corpo trema e vibra per diverso tempo . Non è un rapporto alla pari : in quei momenti sono completamente sua , rapita . Parlare , discutere e confrontarmi invece non lo faccio certamente con lui .


Dici poco.


----------



## karolina (12 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dici poco.


Non ho capito


----------



## karolina (12 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il lupo ha capito che con lui ti fai pecora e quindi si sente in diritto di sbranare il caprone.   ha un senso.
> 
> occhio che però il lupo sta diventando sciacallo e tu rischi di diventare carogna.
> 
> dici che se scommetto 5 centesimi sul fatto che non ti eri mai sentita così prima di incontrare lui, vinco?


Mai mai


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> il lupo ha capito che con lui ti fai pecora e quindi si sente in diritto di sbranare il caprone.   ha un senso.
> 
> occhio che però il lupo sta diventando sciacallo e tu rischi di diventare carogna.
> 
> dici che *se scommetto 5 centesimi *sul fatto che non ti eri mai sentita così prima di incontrare lui, vinco?


Non starai esagerando?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non starai esagerando?


È ligure e di conseguenza tirchio


----------



## Jimbo123 (12 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Vabbè che non è tutto bianco o nero, ma mi chiedo come sia possibile che due cose così agli antipodi come amare qualcuno e prestarsi ad umiliarlo per piacere di qualcun altro possano mescolarsi. 
Cioè, spera davvero che il tuo amante non sia uno di quelli che si vanta delle sue conquiste o che gli venga di fare una cazzata, perché se tuo marito lo scopre non ti toccherà manco più con una tuta antiradiazioni. Specialmente se viene a sapere di questo bellissimo pezzo:



karolina ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto cosa cercassi in lui . Sicuramente niente di più che sesso . L ho conosciuto e mi ha intrigata con il suo sguardo e la sua fisicità . Atletico muscoloso , aspetto rude e modi da molto sicuro di se . Infatti si è dimostrato all' altezza delle mie aspettative . Dolce e delicato per poi essere deciso quasi violento e poi di nuovo attento . Mi sconvolge a tal punto che ogni volta dopo averlo fatto il mio corpo trema e vibra per diverso tempo . Non è un rapporto alla pari : in quei momenti sono completamente sua , rapita . Parlare , discutere e confrontarmi invece non lo faccio certamente con lui .


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È ligure e di conseguenza tirchio


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È ligure e di conseguenza tirchio


che sono io?


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Mah!


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah!


e che ci vuoi fare, in una settimana è la seconda che sento dire che ama il marito (sarà mica una malattia infettiva????).


----------



## karolina (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah!


Si amo
Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


----------



## Rosarose (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Si amo
> Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


A questo punto sono curiosa.
Da quanto tradisci tuo marito?  E hai avuto altri amanti?
La tua vita sessuale non è soddisfacente con tuo marito?
Per capire....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Si amo
> Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


E fin qui lo capisco perfettamente.
Quello che non capisco è come tu non abbia valutato questo aspetto idiota del tuo amante. Ho letto la descrizione del tipo. Direi che ti è andata anche bene. Se vuoi giocare a " sono la tua troia" si può fare senza problemi ma devi mettere dei paletti. Quando ho avuto amanti donne stile pornostar esibizionista le ho gestite in modo che non arrecassero danno alcuno. Fallo anche tu.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Si amo
> Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## karolina (13 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> E fin qui lo capisco perfettamente.
> Quello che non capisco è come tu non abbia valutato questo aspetto idiota del tuo amante. Ho letto la descrizione del tipo. Direi che ti è andata anche bene. Se vuoi giocare a " sono la tua troia" si può fare senza problemi ma devi mettere dei paletti. Quando ho avuto amanti donne stile pornostar esibizionista le ho gestite in modo che non arrecassero danno alcuno. Fallo anche tu.


Finalmente uno con cui dialogare . Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto , purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro . Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto .


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Ottobre 2018)

Io con le mie amanti cerco un punto di equilibrio. Le mie relazioni parallele fanno si che quella ufficiale funzioni perfettamente. Io sono molto pragmatico non mi interessano i risvolti psicologici. Se tutto funziona e si sta tutti bene allora va bene. Ti capisco perché anche io amo mia moglie. Indipendentemente dai sorrisi ironici che questa  affermazione suscita. Ognuno di noi è un universo E.ON Universo adesso le proprie regole la mia legge di gravitazione universale l'ho scoperta con il tempo funziona e non ho alcuna intenzione di cambiarla. Mi riesce molto difficile dare suggerimenti e consigli quello che posso dire però è che perché la cosa funzioni con gli amanti questi non devono assolutamente pregiudicare la relazione principale Quindi tu dovrai trovare la tua strada mettendo i paletti al punto giusto senza però precluderti quello che la tua relazione parallela tidona ogni volta.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Finalmente uno con cui dialogare . Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto , purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro . Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto .


 

Umiliazione

Discussione: Umiliazione

Rispondi alla DiscussioneSottoscriviti a Questa Discussione…

Tag: Nessuno

2345678910111213

FirstLast

delfino curioso ha detto:Oggi 12:59

 Originariamente Scritto da stany 

Mah!

e che ci vuoi fare, in una settimana è la seconda che sento dire che ama il marito (sarà mica una malattia infettiva????).

   

karolina ha detto:Oggi 13:09

 Originariamente Scritto da stany 

Mah!

Si amo
Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui

   

Rosarose ha detto:Oggi 13:25

 Originariamente Scritto da karolina 

Si amo
Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui

A questo punto sono curiosa.
Da quanto tradisci tuo marito? E hai avuto altri amanti?
La tua vita sessuale non è soddisfacente con tuo marito?
Per capire....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

   

bluestar02 ha detto:Oggi 13:38

 Originariamente Scritto da karolina 

Si amo
Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui

E fin qui lo capisco perfettamente.
Quello che non capisco è come tu non abbia valutato questo aspetto idiota del tuo amante. Ho letto la descrizione del tipo. Direi che ti è andata anche bene. Se vuoi giocare a " sono la tua troia" si può fare senza problemi ma devi mettere dei paletti. Quando ho avuto amanti donne stile pornostar esibizionista le ho gestite in modo che non arrecassero danno alcuno. Fallo anche tu.

     

oriente70 ha detto:Oggi 13:49

 Originariamente Scritto da karolina 

Si amo
Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui

   

karolina ha detto:Oggi 13:54

 Originariamente Scritto da bluestar02 

E fin qui lo capisco perfettamente.
Quello che non capisco è come tu non abbia valutato questo aspetto idiota del tuo amante. Ho letto la descrizione del tipo. Direi che ti è andata anche bene. Se vuoi giocare a " sono la tua troia" si può fare senza problemi ma devi mettere dei paletti. Quando ho avuto amanti donne stile pornostar esibizionista le ho gestite in modo che non arrecassero danno alcuno. Fallo anche tu.

Finalmente uno con cui dialogare . Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto , purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro . Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto .

   

bluestar02 ha detto:Oggi 14:04

Io con le mie amanti cerco un punto di equilibrio. Le mie relazioni parallele fanno si che quella ufficiale funzioni perfettamente. Io sono molto pragmatico non mi interessano i risvolti psicologici. Se tutto funziona e si sta tutti bene allora va bene. Ti capisco perché anche io amo mia moglie. Indipendentemente dai sorrisi ironici che questa affermazione suscita. Ognuno di noi è un universo E.ON Universo adesso le proprie regole la mia legge di gravitazione universale l'ho scoperta con il tempo funziona e non ho alcuna intenzione di cambiarla. Mi riesce molto difficile dare suggerimenti e consigli quello che posso dire però è che perché la cosa funzioni con gli amanti questi non devono assolutamente pregiudicare la relazione principale Quindi tu dovrai trovare la tua strada mettendo i paletti al punto giusto senza però precluderti quello che la tua relazione parallela tidona ogni volta.


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Finalmente uno con cui dialogare . Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto , purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro . Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto .


Ho sbagliato a quotare leggi sopra


----------



## void (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Finalmente uno con cui dialogare . Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto , purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro . Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto .


Sul primo neretto, si va su un forum per sentire opinioni e punti di vista diversi, se a te pero' serve che qualcuno ti risponda quello che vuoi sentirti dire, basta saperlo.

Sulla questione "amore - tradimento" non mi permetto di giudicare, siamo esseri diversi fragili e complicati, ognuno con una sua sensibilita'. Alcuni hanno la capacita' di separare l'aspetto emotivo da quello sessuale, per altri non e' possibile. 
Amore e menzogna comunque sono cose abbastanza incompatibili, e per renderle tali si generano lacerazioni interne. Difficile essere sereni se si ama davvero e si e' costretti a nascondere qualcosa di se' (una parte molto importante di se) all'altro.  

Io ho tradito (e sono stato tradito), ma per me' separare i due aspetti e' molto difficile, quasi impossibile, anche se la mia situazione, e' molto diversa dalla tua. Ma io non sono l'universo mondo. Se tu hai tradito ripetutamente, e dici di amare tuo marito, sei sicuramente in grado di farlo, o quantomeno pensi che quello che provi per lui sia veramente amore (ma sei sicura che non parliamo di affetto, o di senso di protezione?)

Sul secondo e terzo grassetto: se tuo marito e' una persona intelligente, veramente sopra la media in tutto (quasi tutto, passami la battuta) e quando ti cerca sei tanto felice, perche' non affrontare l'argomento con lui. Non quello del tradimento, ma la tua insoddisfazione, quello che ti manca, cio' di cui hai bisogno per sentirti donna.

Magari lo hai gia' fatto senza risultato, ma la soluzione dovrebbe essere quella. Se lui ti cercasse spesso, rinunceresti all'altro? 
Alla fine sei giovane, per mantenere il vita il tuo matrimonio ci sono voluti fino ad ora 4 amanti, quanti altri te ne serviranno per il futuro? Ha un senso o forse dovresti pensare ad una soluzione diversa? Sempre ovviamente parlando in termini di amore.
Poi se la tua e' una scelta di vita, come quella di [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star, allora niente da dire ( a parte lo sbeffeggiare tuo marito).


----------



## void (13 Ottobre 2018)

.


----------



## void (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> *Finalmente uno con cui dialogare *. Hai ragione devo farlo . Riguardo alla mia situazione : ho avuto altri 3 amanti , però non così coinvolgenti . *Mio marito persona intelligente e veramente sopra la media in tutto *, purtroppo è lui che ha sempre mal di testa e devo cercarlo io quasi sempre . Per lui quello che conta in un rapporto e' altro .* Però quando mi cerca lui io sono felice ... tanto tanto *.


Sorry, il grassetto


----------



## karolina (13 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto, si va su un forum per sentire opinioni e punti di vista diversi, se a te pero' serve che qualcuno ti risponda quello che vuoi sentirti dire, basta saperlo.
> 
> Sulla questione "amore - tradimento" non mi permetto di giudicare, siamo esseri diversi fragili e complicati, ognuno con una sua sensibilita'. Alcuni hanno la capacita' di separare l'aspetto emotivo da quello sessuale, per altri non e' possibile.
> Amore e menzogna comunque sono cose abbastanza incompatibili, e per renderle tali si generano lacerazioni interne. Difficile essere sereni se si ama davvero e si e' costretti a nascondere qualcosa di se' (una parte molto importante di se) all'altro.
> ...


La prima affermazione è perché non mi sono sentita giudicata , ma blues ha cercato di capire e comunque ha chiuso il suo post con un monito . Con mio marito ho parlato ma inutilmente . Lui proprio mette il sesso dopo . Ci amiamo , ci confrontiamo , ridiamo siamo uno per l altra e per lui questo basta e avanza . Ma io sento il fuoco dentro di me , ho bisogno di passione di sentirmi femmina braccata dal maschio . Lui ci prova ci ha provato ma non e' lui . Siamo assieme tra matrimonio ed il resto da 14 anni e lui e' sempre stato così . Quando mi fece la proposta io ci riflettei perché queste diversità si erano già mostrate . Però l amavo l amo , tante cose ci uniscono e non potrei avere compagno migliore ... sesso escluso . 4 amanti da quando ci siamo conosciuti non da quando ci siamo sposati .


----------



## void (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> La prima affermazione è perché non mi sono sentita giudicata , ma blues ha cercato di capire e comunque ha chiuso il suo post con un monito . Con mio marito ho parlato ma inutilmente . Lui proprio mette il sesso dopo . Ci amiamo , ci confrontiamo , ridiamo siamo uno per l altra e per lui questo basta e avanza . Ma io sento il fuoco dentro di me , ho bisogno di passione di sentirmi femmina braccata dal maschio . Lui ci prova ci ha provato ma non e' lui . Siamo assieme tra matrimonio ed il resto da 14 anni e lui e' sempre stato così . Quando mi fece la proposta io ci riflettei perché queste diversità si erano già mostrate . Però l amavo l amo , tante cose ci uniscono e non potrei avere compagno migliore ... sesso escluso . 4 amanti da quando ci siamo conosciuti non da quando ci siamo sposati .


Grazie per la spiegazione. 
Non mi permetterei di giudicarti, lo faccio solo con me stesso. E non ne esco mai tanto bene.

Niente e' bianco o nero. Ci rotoliamo nel grigio, cercando quel pezzo che ci manca per completare l'intero. Ma la somma dei pezzi, purtroppo, non fa mai l'intero.

A questo punto che dirti di piu' di quello che ti ha detto [MENTION=5144]Blue[/MENTION]star, metti dei paletti. Non umiliare tuo marito ed impedisci all'altro di farlo. 
Sinceramente quella e' una delle poche cose che io non potrei perdonare e che, per me, stridono totalmente dal concetto di amore. Dovessi farlo io, o soltanto accettarlo, perderei quel poco di rispetto che ho di me stesso.


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> La prima affermazione è perché non mi sono sentita giudicata , ma blues ha cercato di capire e comunque ha chiuso il suo post con un monito . Con mio marito ho parlato ma inutilmente . Lui proprio mette il sesso dopo . Ci amiamo , ci confrontiamo , ridiamo siamo uno per l altra e per lui questo basta e avanza . Ma io sento il fuoco dentro di me , ho bisogno di passione di sentirmi femmina braccata dal maschio . Lui ci prova ci ha provato ma non e' lui . Siamo assieme tra matrimonio ed il resto da 14 anni e lui e' sempre stato così . Quando mi fece la proposta io ci riflettei perché queste diversità si erano già mostrate . Però l amavo l amo , tante cose ci uniscono e non potrei avere compagno migliore ... sesso escluso . 4 amanti da quando ci siamo conosciuti non da quando ci siamo sposati .


a una delle domande di Void interessantie non hai risposto " Se lui ti cercasse spesso, rinunceresti all'altro? "
4 amanti in 14 anni possono essere pochi ma anche tanti. Immagino intendesse anche come durata di ogni relazione.


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Si amo
> Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


L'importante è avere le idee chiare....


----------



## bluestar02 (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> L'importante è avere le idee chiare....


Io penso che le abbia estremamente chiare. Deve solo risolvere un problema di paletti e delimitazioni con il suo amante tutto qui.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io penso che le abbia estremamente chiare. Deve solo risolvere un problema di paletti e delimitazioni con il suo amante tutto qui.


Volendo fare il cattivo  le divergenze sessuali del compagno già le conosceva vedi che  già lo tradiva [emoji41]  non è che si è sposata  dato che il compagno è un buon partito e stia approfittando della situazione??
Uno estremamente intelligente dovrebbe avere un buon lavoro [emoji41].
Poi mi posso sbagliare [emoji57].


----------



## Farabrutto (13 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Volendo fare il cattivo  le divergenze sessuali del compagno già le conosceva vedi che  già lo tradiva [emoji41]  non è che si è sposata  dato che il compagno è un buon partito e stia approfittando della situazione??
> Uno estremamente intelligente dovrebbe avere un buon lavoro [emoji41].
> Poi mi posso sbagliare [emoji57].


Pensavo la stessa cosa....

 Ma se è così intelligente... Possibile che non abbia capito?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Volendo fare il cattivo  le divergenze sessuali del compagno già le conosceva vedi che  già lo tradiva [emoji41]  non è che si è sposata  dato che il compagno è un buon partito e stia approfittando della situazione??
> Uno estremamente intelligente dovrebbe avere un buon lavoro [emoji41].
> Poi mi posso sbagliare [emoji57].


A pensare male....


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io penso che le abbia estremamente chiare. Deve solo risolvere un problema di paletti e delimitazioni con il suo amante tutto qui.


Ceeerto, altrimenti manda a puttane tutto il cocuzzaro....


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Volendo fare il cattivo  le divergenze sessuali del compagno già le conosceva vedi che  già lo tradiva [emoji41]  non è che si è sposata  dato che il compagno è un buon partito e stia approfittando della situazione??
> Uno estremamente intelligente dovrebbe avere un buon lavoro [emoji41].
> Poi mi posso sbagliare [emoji57].


viene da pensarlo, visto che gli amanti li ha avuti sempre anche prima di spossrsi


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> viene da pensarlo, visto che gli amanti li ha avuti sempre anche prima di spossrsi


Mannoooo.....è sicura di amarlo ...a modo suo.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2018)

Farabrutto ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa....
> 
> Ma se è così intelligente... Possibile che non abbia capito?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Può essere lei brava a recitare [emoji41].
Sai è brutto scendere da cavallo e farsela a piedi[emoji23].


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> A pensare male....


Sai com'è .. ne ho viste tante [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> viene da pensarlo, visto che gli amanti li ha avuti sempre anche prima di spossrsi


Ma lo ama ....un amante in più o uno in meno che cambia.
Una cosa non ho letto hanno figli??


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Ottobre 2018)

Una borsa di Gucci sul marciapiedi antistante la stazione di Napoli Centrale credo sia piu originale di questa boccaccesca narrazione!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mannoooo.....è sicura di amarlo ...a modo suo.


 c'è amore e amore, siamo troppo convenzionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma lo ama ....un amante in più o uno in meno che cambia.
> Una cosa non ho letto hanno figli??


 anche tu convenzionale. Non mi sembra, però.....


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche tu convenzionale. Non mi sembra, però.....


In che senso ?


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In che senso ?


Che abbiano figli..  Comunque,se lui ha il QI da Mensa,o è a conoscenza del tutto e gli sta bene così,oppure ,se i figli  ci sono, sopporta per ovvi motivi. A sto punto, lei potrebbe coinvolgerlo in giochi a tre (solo come spettatore ovviamente); ma dubito che lui si lasci distogliere dal contesto assolutamente cerebrale che pare attiri così tanto la nostra.


----------



## bluestar02 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Una borsa di Gucci sul marciapiedi antistante la stazione di Napoli Centrale credo sia piu originale di questa boccaccesca narrazione!


Non penso. È molto più comune di quello che oensi.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Che abbiano figli..  Comunque,se lui ha il QI da Mensa,o è a conoscenza del tutto e gli sta bene così,oppure ,se i figli  ci sono, sopporta per ovvi motivi. A sto punto, lei potrebbe coinvolgerlo in giochi a tre (solo come spettatore ovviamente); ma dubito che lui si lasci distogliere dal contesto assolutamente cerebrale che pare attiri così tanto la nostra.


Lo ha scritto che il marito non ne è a conoscenza [emoji41].
Ha paura che il bull faccia una cazzata [emoji41].
Perché solo da spettatore [emoji57]?
Mica ha detto che il marito è cuck [emoji57].
Le cose belle in famiglia vanno condivise [emoji16] non è bello andare in vacanza da soli [emoji41] far partecipare il marito potrebbe aiutare la coppia [emoji41].
Nella vita ci sono visioni reali e visioni supposte ecco quelle reali vanno vissute e quelle supposte vanno nel cu...lo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il tradito, giustamente, focalizza molto su di sé. Vede il tradimento come un atto deliberato contro di lui.
> Poi magari si interroga sulle ragioni ma non pensa "mi ha tradito perché le piaceva un altro/altra". Pensa "mi ha tradito perché mi voleva fare del male".


Non sono per niente d’accordo riguardo a questo concetto che vedo girare spesso qui e che mi sembra allucinante ... 
È in realtà più un “come hai potuto farmi del male”...o...”non hai pensato prima di farlo che mi avresti fatto del male? E nonostante questo lo hai fatto lo stesso “...
Il tradito è tradito, mica deficiente ....messo così sembra cerebroleso ...


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto che il marito non ne è a conoscenza [emoji41].
> Ha paura che il bull faccia una cazzata [emoji41].
> Perché solo da spettatore [emoji57]?
> Mica ha detto che il marito è cuck [emoji57].
> ...


Infatti,per come lo descrive lei, il marito pare del tutto disinteressato al sesso; ed in una certa misura, di conseguenza,anche a lei. Al di là delle facili battute, non identifico in lei il carnefice; ed il fatto che voglia preservarne "l'onore" , impedendo al suo montone di turno di dileggiarlo, forse rappresenta un motivo di protezione, più che uno scrupolo di coscienza dettato dai sensi di colpa.Che dire: il mondo è bello perché è avariato (pardon, vario,volevo dire).Senza voler giudicare ,non mi sento nemmeno di compatire il povero cornuto che, ripeto, se dotato di straordinaria intelligenza , sicuramente è a conoscenza dei passatempi di lei.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti,per come lo descrive lei, il marito pare del tutto disinteressato al sesso; ed in una certa misura, di conseguenza,anche a lei. Al di là delle facili battute, non identifico in lei il carnefice; ed il fatto che voglia preservarne "l'onore" , impedendo al suo montone di turno di dileggiarlo, forse rappresenta un motivo di protezione, più che uno scrupolo di coscienza dettato dai sensi di colpa.Che dire: il mondo è bello perché è avariato (pardon, vario,volevo dire).Senza voler giudicare ,non mi sento nemmeno di compatire il povero cornuto che, ripeto, se dotato di straordinaria intelligenza , sicuramente è a conoscenza dei passatempi di lei.


Già prima del matrimonio lo tradiva [emoji41]
Ora bisognerebbe capire perché si è sposata se lei ha determinate esigenze [emoji41]che il marito non riesce a soddisfare.
Non si tratta di essere carnefice o vittima ma quanto può andare avanti questa situazione senza che provochi danni collaterali [emoji41] .
Il bull non ha nulla da perdere , Lei pure da come la vedo io.
L'unico che probabilmente ci resterebbe male presumo sia il marito [emoji41], e quale onore vuole preservare il suo o quello del marito??
Il bull non rinuncerà a soddisfare le sue voglie anche perché sa che lei  prima o poi cederà  [emoji41].


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Già prima del matrimonio lo tradiva [emoji41]
> Ora bisognerebbe capire perché si è sposata se lei ha determinate esigenze [emoji41]che il marito non riesce a soddisfare.
> Non si tratta di essere carnefice o vittima ma quanto può andare avanti questa situazione senza che provochi danni collaterali [emoji41] .
> Il bull non ha nulla da perdere , Lei pure da come la vedo io.
> ...


Sarà che lei sia soggiogata dalla sua intelligenza... 
Oppure, a ri-pensare male, che lei ambisse alla posizione sociale. Accettare una scarsa attività sessuale a causa di malattie o eventi traumatici ,o a settantacinque anni è un conto, ma partire da zero con un handicap del genere, presuppone motivazioni molto forti e fuori dalla normalità (anche se io non sono un supporter del "normale codificato" a prescindere). Lei indubbiamente è una femmina con una libido fuori dal comune ,lui anche ,ma in senso negativo. Sbaglierò,ma non vedo per loro un futuro equilibrato e lungo..


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> La prima affermazione è perché non mi sono sentita giudicata , ma blues ha cercato di capire e comunque ha chiuso il suo post con un monito . Con mio marito ho parlato ma inutilmente . Lui proprio mette il sesso dopo . Ci amiamo , ci confrontiamo , ridiamo siamo uno per l altra e per lui questo basta e avanza . Ma io sento il fuoco dentro di me , ho bisogno di passione di sentirmi femmina braccata dal maschio . Lui ci prova ci ha provato ma non e' lui . Siamo assieme tra matrimonio ed il resto da 14 anni e lui e' sempre stato così . Quando mi fece la proposta io ci riflettei perché queste diversità si erano già mostrate . Però l amavo l amo , tante cose ci uniscono e non potrei avere compagno migliore ... sesso escluso . 4 amanti da quando ci siamo conosciuti non da quando ci siamo sposati .


4 amanti in 14 anni rimangono ugualmente indice di un problema di incompatibilità sessuale irrimediabile.

se per ipotesi prospettassi a tuo marito l'idea che tu possa cercare fuori casa quello che lui, pur amandoti e stimandoti tantissimo, mi pare evidente non sia in grado di darti?    dici che salterebbe per aria?


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sarà che lei sia soggiogata dalla sua intelligenza...
> Oppure, a ri-pensare male, che lei ambisse alla posizione sociale. Accettare una scarsa attività sessuale a causa di malattie o eventi traumatici ,o a settantacinque anni è un conto, ma partire da zero con un handicap del genere, presuppone motivazioni molto forti e fuori dalla normalità (anche se io non sono un supporter del "normale codificato" a prescindere). Lei indubbiamente è una femmina con una libido fuori dal comune ,lui anche ,ma in senso negativo. Sbaglierò,ma non vedo per loro un futuro equilibrato e lungo..


Può essere tutto .ma lui è intelligente [emoji41]


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sono per niente d’accordo riguardo a questo concetto che vedo girare spesso qui e che mi sembra allucinante ...
> È in realtà più un “come hai potuto farmi del male”...o...”non hai pensato prima di farlo che mi avresti fatto del male? E nonostante questo lo hai fatto lo stesso “...
> Il tradito è tradito, mica deficiente ....messo così sembra cerebroleso ...


Cerebroleso no, poco sereno mentalmente si.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Cerebroleso no, poco sereno mentalmente si.


Mentre il traditore è mentalmente sereno dopo la scoperta?
Questa storiella che non lo fanno per far male a chi amano è un semplice tentativo di lavare la coscienza, o non si crede al dolore che prova chi viene tradito o da qualche parte quel dolore deve pur arrivare no?


----------



## karolina (15 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> 4 amanti in 14 anni rimangono ugualmente indice di un problema di incompatibilità sessuale irrimediabile.
> 
> se per ipotesi prospettassi a tuo marito l'idea che tu possa cercare fuori casa quello che lui, pur amandoti e stimandoti tantissimo, mi pare evidente non sia in grado di darti?    dici che salterebbe per aria?


Non ho mai preso in considerazione questa ipotesi....non saprei neppure come introdurre il discorso


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Mentre il traditore è mentalmente sereno dopo la scoperta?
> Questa storiella che non lo fanno per *far male a chi amano* è un semplice tentativo di lavare la coscienza, o non si crede al *dolore che prova chi viene tradito *o da* qualche parte quel dolore* deve pur arrivare no?


Vedi come sei scattato? 
Vedi che termini usi?
Vedi solo la tua parte.
Chi tradisce è spesso un minchione che perde la bussola e non si rende conto dei danni (potenziali) che può fare.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedi come sei scattato?
> Vedi che termini usi?
> Vedi solo la tua parte.
> Chi tradisce è spesso un minchione che perde la bussola e non si rende conto dei danni (potenziali) che può fare.


Non mi pare che il mio sia uno "scattare", se chi tradisce non si rende conto del male che può fare più che di un minchione parliamo di un immaturo cronico, vivere con uno così è un problema ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non mi pare che il mio sia uno "scattare", se chi tradisce non si rende conto del male che può fare più che di un minchione parliamo di un immaturo cronico, vivere con uno così è un problema ...


A me pare invece che scatti e la prendi sul personale.
Non ho esperienze sull'essere tradito, probabilmente avrei le stesse reazioni. Però se si vuole capire, occorre uno sforzo di lucidità.
Se invece non si vuole capire, ma solo condannare (scelta legittima, tra l'altro), allora va bene quello che scrivi tu.


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedi come sei scattato?  Vedi che termini usi? Vedi solo la tua parte. Chi tradisce è spesso un minchione che perde la bussola e non si rende conto dei danni (potenziali) che può fare.





HP72 ha detto:


> Non mi pare che il mio sia uno "scattare", se chi tradisce non si rende conto del male che può fare più che di un minchione parliamo di un immaturo cronico, vivere con uno così è un problema ...


  Scusatemi, non voglio intromettermi ma secondo me il vero problema non è il dolore in sè ma l'incapacità di vederlo e di prevederlo. E' questa incapacità di fondo che suggella la divisione e accende i processi di mostrizzazione in un senso e nell'altro. La cura è l'esercizio della sensibilità, cosa che non sempre è possibile ma spesso si può imparare.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È in realtà più un “come hai potuto farmi del male”...


La risposta alla tua domanda la troverai negli ultimi 5 secondi del clip..

Anche se merita guardarlo tutto.. 

[video=youtube;G6gQ10RRrdg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6gQ10RRrdg[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Mentre il traditore è mentalmente sereno dopo la scoperta?
> Questa storiella che non lo fanno per far male a chi amano è un semplice tentativo di lavare la coscienza, o non si crede al dolore che prova chi viene tradito o da qualche parte quel dolore deve pur arrivare no?


 non si prende in considerazione che si possa far male a qualcuno, in quel momento vedi solo te stesso.
Come anche vero che passata la passione, quella storia svanisce non ha più importanza per il tradito.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si prende in considerazione che si possa far male a qualcuno, in quel momento vedi solo te stesso.
> Come anche vero che passata la passione, quella storia svanisce non ha più importanza per il tradito.


Può essere anche  che pet il tradito svanisca anche la storia con il coniuge [emoji41].


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si prende in considerazione che si possa far male a qualcuno, in quel momento vedi solo te stesso.
> Come anche vero che passata la passione, quella storia svanisce non ha più importanza per il *tradito*.


Probabilmente volevi dire traditore...


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Non sono per niente d’accordo riguardo a questo concetto che vedo girare spesso qui e che mi sembra allucinante ... *
> È in realtà più un “come hai potuto farmi del male”...o...”non hai pensato prima di farlo che mi avresti fatto del male? E nonostante questo lo hai fatto lo stesso “...
> Il tradito è tradito, mica deficiente ....messo così sembra cerebroleso ...


passa da lato oscuro della forza e lo scoprirai.......

traditi e traditori sono come tutte le altre categorie umane e quindi sono compresi: cerebrolesi, stronzi, simpatici, antipatici, capre, geni, merde, santi, martiri, empatici, musoni, esaltati, depressi, serial killer, pecore.......ecc ecc


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me pare invece che scatti e la prendi sul personale.
> Non ho esperienze sull'essere tradito, probabilmente avrei le stesse reazioni. Però se si vuole capire, occorre uno sforzo di lucidità.
> Se invece non si vuole capire, ma solo condannare (scelta legittima, tra l'altro), allora va bene quello che scrivi tu.


Non è una cosa personale, è una faccenda di coppia, se non fossimo coppia il tradimento non sarebbe nemmeno esistito.
Però chiedere di capire o perdonare è molto facile, ma per farsi capire bisogna ammettere prima cosa è successo, ammetterlo senza sconti o reticenze, altrimenti più che capire si chiede di dimenticare, far finta di nulla
Rendersi conto che il tradimento quando scoperto fa del male all'altra metà della coppia è un punto imprescindibile per capire poi i perchè della reazione del tradito, perchè se il tradito vuole provare a capire deve aprirsi all'altro ma anche chi tradisce deve aprirsi ai sentimenti e guardare il dolore che ha provocato


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si prende in considerazione che si possa far male a qualcuno, in quel momento vedi solo te stesso.
> *Come anche vero che passata la passione, quella storia svanisce non ha più importanza per il tradito*.


se intendevi traditore, a me non è successo.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusatemi, non voglio intromettermi ma secondo me il vero problema non è il dolore in sè ma *l'incapacità di vederlo e di prevederlo*. E' questa incapacità di fondo che suggella la divisione e accende i processi di mostrizzazione in un senso e nell'altro. La cura è l'esercizio della sensibilità, cosa che non sempre è possibile ma spesso si può imparare.


Se così fosse i traditori sarebbero degli immaturi irrecuperabili, forse più che l'incapacità di vederlo e di prevederlo il dolore, la fa da padrone il pensiero di poterlo evitare e dominare, come gli ubriachi che mettendosi al volante dicono a loro stessi di essere dei bravi guidatori e che basterà "fare attenzione"


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> passa da lato oscuro della forza e lo scoprirai.......
> 
> traditi e traditori sono come tutte le altre categorie umane e quindi sono compresi: cerebrolesi, stronzi, simpatici, antipatici, capre, geni, merde, santi, martiri, empatici, musoni, esaltati, depressi, serial killer, pecore.......ecc ecc


... insieme a tutte le motivazioni, più o meno accettabili, alla base di un tradimento.
Certo che da tradito non dovrei dirlo.
Ma dovrei negarmi la voglia e il desiderio di vedere come stanno le cose?


----------



## bluestar02 (15 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Non ho mai preso in considerazione questa ipotesi....non saprei neppure come introdurre il discorso


Credimi non considerarla proprio.
Occorre mantenere l equilibrio non distruggerlo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è una cosa personale, è una faccenda di coppia, se non fossimo coppia il tradimento non sarebbe nemmeno esistito.
> Però chiedere di capire o perdonare è molto facile, ma per farsi capire bisogna ammettere prima cosa è successo, ammetterlo senza sconti o reticenze, altrimenti più che capire si chiede di dimenticare, far finta di nulla
> Rendersi conto che il tradimento quando scoperto fa del male all'altra metà della coppia è un punto imprescindibile per capire poi i perchè della reazione del tradito, perchè se il tradito vuole provare a capire deve aprirsi all'altro ma anche chi tradisce deve aprirsi ai sentimenti e guardare il dolore che ha provocato


Continui a personalizzare e proprio così dimostri quello che sostengo. Io non ti sto chiedendo di capire tua moglie: sto dicendo che i traditi non riescono assolutamente ad analizzare qualunque storia di tradimento, perché *per loro il tradimento è una cattiveria gratuita verso il tradito.*
E lì si stoppano, non vanno avanti. Non solo quando parlano delle loro storie (il che è umanamene comprensibile) *ma anche quando analizzano quelle degli altri.*


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si prende in considerazione che si possa far male a qualcuno, in quel momento vedi solo te stesso.
> Come anche vero che passata la passione, quella storia svanisce non ha più importanza per il tradito.


Scusami ma come ho citato altre volte questa mi sembra la stessa scusa di chi, investendo un pedone da ubriaco, spergiura che non voleva mica farlo!
Certo che è così, ma se non sei un ragazzino di 10 anni sai che guidare da ubriachi può portare a far male a qualcuno ...


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Continui a personalizzare e proprio così dimostri quello che sostengo. Io non ti sto chiedendo di capire tua moglie: sto dicendo che i traditi non riescono assolutamente ad analizzare qualunque storia di tradimento, perché *per loro il tradimento è una cattiveria gratuita verso il tradito.*
> E lì si stoppano, non vanno avanti. Non solo quando parlano delle loro storie (il che è umanamene comprensibile) *ma anche quando analizzano quelle degli altri.*


Forse questa è la tua esperienza, io potrei dire che questa filastrocca del traditore che non lo fa per del male al compagno mi puzza di scusa non richiesta e riciclata utilizzandola ogni volta che se ne presenta l'occasione.
Vista dalla parte opposta potrei dire che* i traditori trovano sempre una buona scusa per aver tradito *e trasfondono questo pensiero anche ai tradimenti altrui ...
Forse per cominciare un confronto sarebbe utile partire da quello che un tradimento provoca, in chi lo attua e in chi lo subisce


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Credimi non considerarla proprio.
> Occorre mantenere l equilibrio non distruggerlo.


Stai attaccata al malloppo non lo mollare [emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Probabilmente volevi dire traditore...


sì , non sono riuscita finire la parola


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> se intendevi traditore, a me non è successo.


per te è rimasta importante?
Se cossi fosse , dipende sia dalla tua impostazione mentale, sia dal comportamento del partner.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> mi puzza di scusa non richiesta e riciclata utilizzandola ogni volta che se ne presenta l'occasione.


Tu sei libero di pensare che uno/a che tradisce lo faccia perché vuol far del male al compagno/a

E tra confezionare al suo cane una polpetta avvelenata, oppure mettergli l'olio di oliva nel piatto doccia per farla cascare, decide di tradirla


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu sei libero di pensare che uno/a che tradisce lo faccia perché vuol far del male al compagno/a
> 
> E tra confezionare al suo cane una polpetta avvelenata, oppure mettergli l'olio di oliva nel piatto doccia per farla cascare, decide di tradirla


Trovo inutile dire che chi tradisce non lo fa per fa per fare del male all'altro, se così fosse nessuno di noi sarebbe ancora con il/la compagna che ci ha tradito (masochisti a parte)
Trovo incredibile invece dire che chi tradisce non sa di fare male all'altro (che spesso spergiura di amare), c'è una bella differenza fra le due posizioni ma il risultato finale è sempre il dolore


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Trovo inutile dire che chi tradisce non lo fa per fa per fare del male all'altro, se così fosse nessuno di noi sarebbe ancora con il/la compagna che ci ha tradito (masochisti a parte)
> Trovo incredibile invece dire che chi tradisce non sa di fare male all'altro (che spesso spergiura di amare), c'è una bella differenza fra le due posizioni ma il risultato finale è sempre il dolore


Si cerca di confrontarsi mettendo in mezzo l'utile, l'inutile, il comodo e lo scomodo

Anche tu scrivendo qui cose della tua relazione e di quel che ha fatto tua moglie mostri di NON sapere di farle del male

Perché non ti legge

Poi magari ti legge e si taglia le vene dalla disperazione

E caschi dal pero


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Non è una cosa personale, è una faccenda di coppia, se non fossimo coppia il tradimento non sarebbe nemmeno esistito.
> Però chiedere di capire o perdonare è molto facile, ma per farsi capire bisogna ammettere prima cosa è successo, ammetterlo senza sconti o reticenze, altrimenti più che capire si chiede di dimenticare, far finta di nulla
> Rendersi conto che il tradimento quando scoperto fa del male all'altra metà della coppia è un punto imprescindibile per capire poi i perchè della reazione del tradito, perchè se il tradito vuole provare a capire deve aprirsi all'altro ma anche chi tradisce deve aprirsi ai sentimenti e guardare il dolore che ha provocato


Hai ragione


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedi come sei scattato?
> Vedi che termini usi?
> Vedi solo la tua parte.
> Chi tradisce è spesso un minchione che perde la bussola e non si rende conto dei danni (potenziali) che può fare.


Povero “ incosciente” il traditore... incapace di intendere e di volere. 
Ma daiiii ! 
Si chiama menefreghismo ad altissima potenza.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Può essere anche  che pet il tradito svanisca anche la storia con il coniuge [emoji41].


Infatti... soprattutto questa che svanisce !


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Trovo inutile dire che chi tradisce non lo fa per fa per fare del male all'altro, se così fosse nessuno di noi sarebbe ancora con il/la compagna che ci ha tradito (masochisti a parte)
> Trovo incredibile invece dire che chi tradisce non sa di fare male all'altro (che spesso spergiura di amare), c'è una bella differenza fra le due posizioni ma il risultato finale è sempre il dolore


Non lo sanno perché so celebro lesi [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Può essere anche  che pet il tradito svanisca anche la storia con il coniuge [emoji41].


Vero... e si chiama spirito di conservazione.
Si perde fiducia nel traditore, quindi per non soffrire ancora al prossimo tradimento ci si allontana.
Normale


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si cerca di confrontarsi mettendo in mezzo l'utile, l'inutile, il comodo e lo scomodo
> 
> Anche tu scrivendo qui cose della tua relazione e di quel che ha fatto tua moglie mostri di NON sapere di farle del male
> 
> ...


Anche questo è un argomento utilizzato molte volte, lo scrivere in forma anonima in un forum non è lo stesso che tradire in un rapporto di coppia
Nessuno qui è in cerca della perfezione da parte del compagno, nessuno pensa di non aver mai mentito o fatto del male agli altri, ma non capire che esistono dei limiti oltre i quali menzogna e dolore incrinano un rapporto mi sembra grave
Come non capire quale sia la differenza fra il bere una birra e ubriacarsi


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Se si vuole mantenere una famiglia con il traditore l'unica via è ricordarsi del male che ha fatto " inconsapevolmente perché limitato come QI  " quindi non farci troppo affidamento per gli oggettivi limiti caratteriali e sfruttare la situazione a proprio vantaggio [emoji41].


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Se così fosse i traditori sarebbero degli immaturi irrecuperabili, forse più che l'incapacità di vederlo e di prevederlo il dolore, la fa da padrone il pensiero di poterlo evitare e dominare, come gli ubriachi che mettendosi al volante dicono a loro stessi di essere dei bravi guidatori e che basterà "fare attenzione"


 Infatti, ho scritto anche -prevere- (pre-vedere, vedere prima). E comunque guarda che gran parte dell' umanità è affetta da scarsa consapevolezza, e non è una questione di traditi o di traditori.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, ho scritto anche -prevere- (pre-vedere, vedere prima). E comunque guarda che gran parte dell' umanità è affetta da scarsa consapevolezza, e non è una questione di traditi o di traditori.


Scarsa. Consapevolezza è una scusa bella e buona .
Come i politici quando non sanno chi gli ha ristrutturato la casa. 
Va bene va bene ma fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Povero “ incosciente” il traditore... incapace di intendere e di volere.
> Ma daiiii !
> Si chiama menefreghismo ad altissima potenza.


Eccone un'altra.
Vi piaccia o no, un tradimento inizia con un semplice interesse tra un uomo e una donna. Ci si comporta come se si fosse single. Non si prende minimamente in considerazione il proprio "status".
All'inizio si ha la netta sensazione di tenere tutto sotto controllo. Poi, quando aumenta l'intensità, aumentano i passi falsi che si commettono e cominciano ansia e timori.
Qualcuno non regge e molla il colpo, altri vanno avanti nonostante tutto.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Però il coniuge ce lo siamo sposato.
Ci piaceva, eravamo convinti fosse la persona migliore per noi, abbiamo condiviso con lui le scelte di una vita, ci abbiamo fatto l'amore, l'abbiamo desiderato, aspettato, amato.
E ora che ci ha tradito... diventa una merda?
Il tradimento è un avvenimento, un fatto, qualcosa che è accaduto per volontà di due persone, ma che si incastra nella storia di una coppia e non può prescindere da questa, dal rapporto che c'è col tradito, dagli avvenimenti che hanno costellato la vita di coppia. Non si può astrarre il tradimento dal contesto. Non ha senso ed è un'operazione meschina, del tutto inutile. Il tradimento va analizzato per capire cosa c'è alle spalle, per rimediare a una vita di coppia che ha mostrato delle lacune, per vedere se ci si può ancora porre rimedio.
Oppure è un punto di partenza per un nuovo equilibrio di vita, ma deve essere funzionale a qualcosa, non solo ad alimentare rancore a vita.


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scarsa. Consapevolezza è una scusa bella e buona . Come i politici quando non sanno chi gli ha ristrutturato la casa.  Va bene va bene ma fino a un certo punto.


  Attenzione, non ho detto che sia una giustificazione.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra.
> Vi piaccia o no, un tradimento inizia con un semplice interesse tra un uomo e una donna. Ci si comporta come se si fosse single. Non si prende minimamente in considerazione il proprio "status".
> All'inizio si ha la netta sensazione di tenere tutto sotto controllo. Poi, quando aumenta l'intensità, aumentano i passi falsi che si commettono e cominciano ansia e timori.
> Qualcuno non regge e molla il colpo, altri vanno avanti nonostante tutto.


Appunto siete limitati perché avete paura di cambiare il contratto con il coniuge [emoji41].
Avere il fesso/a a casa fa comodo [emoji57].
Parlare chiaro in pochi lo fanno gli altri strisciano sotto terra [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione, non ho detto che sia una giustificazione.


Ma non ci sono giustificazioni


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, ho scritto anche -prevere- (pre-vedere, vedere prima). E comunque guarda che gran parte dell' umanità è affetta da scarsa consapevolezza, e non è una questione di traditi o di traditori.


Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non ci sono giustificazioni


  A cosa, al tradimento o al fatto che ci sono persone con la consapevolezza di un bradipo?


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Non ho mai preso in considerazione questa ipotesi....non saprei neppure come introdurre il discorso


se tuo marito è veramente l'uomo intelligente e sveglio che dici che sia, avrà anche intuito la tua insoddisfazione sessuale (altrimenti dovresti rivedere la tua opinione sulla sua perspicacia)

quindi affrontare il tema del "se sto molto attenta a tutto, soprattutto a che la cosa non diventi mai pubblica, posso farti le corna?" diventa per te una priorità.  e le modalità di approccio del discorso purtroppo qui non può suggerirtele nessuno, il marito è il tuo e solo tu puoi sapere come prenderlo.

detto questo, ho capito bene che il tipo qui ti si scopa come nessuno mai, ma prima che te lo ritrovi veramente sul pianerottolo di casa, sarà bene che lo congedi garbatamente e passi al quinto eletto


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Appunto siete limitati perché avete paura di cambiare il contratto con il coniuge [emoji41].
> Avere il fesso/a a casa fa comodo [emoji57].
> Parlare chiaro in pochi lo fanno gli altri strisciano sotto terra [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Oppure che anche il tradito si faccia i cavoli suoi... beatamente, ‘inconsciamente “, tanto la vita è una sola. 
Con il tradimento anche il tradito perde interesse verso il traditore... la vera rottura di palle è quando il traditore rompe le scatole al tradito con la scusa del “ diritto coniugale “.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Anche questo è un argomento utilizzato molte volte, lo scrivere in forma anonima in un forum non è lo stesso che tradire in un rapporto di coppia


In forma anonima avvengono anche i tradimenti (finché non si scoprono)

Lo sai che un marito qui dentro un paio di anni fa scopri' la moglie che scriveva di lui che l'aveva tradita?

Successe un casino della madonna, chiedi in giro

Non ho detto che sia lo stesso, tutto è diverso 

Ho detto se sei consapevole che puoi provocare dolore a tua moglie, se scoprisse che qui dentro scrivi di lei, di voi, di ciò che ha fatto, dei tuoi sfoghi, Delle sue avventure/disavventure..

Ne sei consapevole?

Oppure pensi che non avrebbe nulla di cui star male?


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però il coniuge ce lo siamo sposato.
> Ci piaceva, eravamo convinti fosse la persona migliore per noi, abbiamo condiviso con lui le scelte di una vita, ci abbiamo fatto l'amore, l'abbiamo desiderato, aspettato, amato.
> E ora che ci ha tradito... diventa una merda?
> Il tradimento è un avvenimento, un fatto, qualcosa che è accaduto per volontà di due persone, ma che si incastra nella storia di una coppia e non può prescindere da questa, dal rapporto che c'è col tradito, dagli avvenimenti che hanno costellato la vita di coppia. Non si può astrarre il tradimento dal contesto. Non ha senso ed è un'operazione meschina, del tutto inutile. Il tradimento va analizzato per capire cosa c'è alle spalle, per rimediare a una vita di coppia che ha mostrato delle lacune, per vedere se ci si può ancora porre rimedio.
> Oppure è un punto di partenza per un nuovo equilibrio di vita, ma *deve essere funzionale a qualcosa*, non solo ad alimentare rancore a vita.


La domanda che mi faccio è perchè DEVE essere funzionale a qualcosa? Da dove nasce questo obbligo di trasformare il tradimento in un nuovo rilancio per la coppia? In fondo chi ha tradito non ha pensato alla coppia giusto? Ha pensato a se.
Quindi spetta a chi il tradimento lo subisce renderlo funzionale a qualcosa? Capire da dove scaturisce? Attivarsi per correggere "il tiro"?
E chi tradisce cosa fa? Aspetta che l'altro/a decida se riprovarci o lasciare tutto? Si giustifica dicendo che non l'ha fatto per farci del male? Spetta insomma al tradito fare tutto e prendere delle decisioni laddove il compagno/a le aveva già prese per conto suo?
Tutti i tradimenti si inseriscono in una vita di coppia, più o meno bella, più o meno felice, ma questa vita cambia nel tempo che lo vogliamo o meno e non è detto che il cambiamento ci piaccia, bisogna avere il coraggio di dire che il cambiamento che c'è stato può essere una merda, che la persona si è comportata di merda e che forse questo OGGI ce la fa sembrare una merda
Da qui per me si riparte, si cerca di capire cosa è successo, si cerca di capire se malgrado questo ci si "piaccia" ancora e si cerca una strada per comunicarsi quei cambiamenti che comunque ci saranno ancora
Per tutto questo serve tempo però e più si posticipa questo lavoro  e meno saranno le probabilità di riuscita


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> A cosa, al tradimento o al fatto che ci sono persone con la consapevolezza di un bradipo?





spleen ha detto:


> A cosa, al tradimento o al fatto che ci sono persone con la consapevolezza di un bradipo?


Al tradimento.
Consapevolezza del bradipo non esiste ci sono i  paraculi [emoji41][emoji41].


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In forma anonima avvengono anche i tradimenti (finché non si scoprono)
> 
> Lo sai che un marito qui dentro un paio di anni fa scopri' la moglie che scriveva di lui che l'aveva tradita?
> 
> ...


Come ho già detto classificare le menzogne tutte alla stessa stregua è un'operazione piuttosto qualunquistica
Poichè tutti sbagliamo allora posso sbagliare anche io, poichè tutti bevono io posso ubriacarmi, anche no direi ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Scusami ma come ho citato altre volte questa mi sembra la stessa scusa di chi, investendo un pedone da ubriaco, spergiura che non voleva mica farlo!
> Certo che è così, ma se non sei un ragazzino di 10 anni sai che guidare da ubriachi può portare a far male a qualcuno ...


ma i ragazzini di 10 anni non guidano, quindi tutte le rgole sul tasso alcolemico sono nate causa imprudenza degli adulti che pensano di saper gestire il bere.

quello che voglio dire, che il traditore vive quel momento senza considerare danni e conseguenze.

Per te è impossibile che viva con leggerezza, ma il tradimento è un cedimento "una leggerezza" chi lo vive non da il giusto valore, salvo eccezioni .

Tutti coloro che lo hanno vissuto in questi termini ti ripeteranno sempre la stessa cosa, e tu continuerai a non voler accettare .

Quindi non prende minimamente in considerazione che stia facendo del male a qualcuno, lui/lei sta bene, si sente bene. Tutto il resto non conta.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Come ho già detto classificare le menzogne tutte alla stessa stregua è un'operazione piuttosto qualunquistica
> Poichè tutti sbagliamo allora posso sbagliare anche io, poichè tutti bevono io posso ubriacarmi, anche no direi ...


Io veramente ti avevo chiesto se eri consapevole oppure no.. 

Bastava dire sì o no

Ma capisco che si deve immediatamente spostare il discorso su classifiche varie

Eppure la domanda era facile

Vabbè


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> La domanda che mi faccio è perchè DEVE essere funzionale a qualcosa? Da dove nasce questo obbligo di *trasformare il tradimento in un nuovo rilancio per la coppia*? In fondo chi ha tradito non ha pensato alla coppia giusto? Ha pensato a se.
> Quindi spetta a chi il tradimento lo subisce renderlo funzionale a qualcosa? Capire da dove scaturisce? Attivarsi per correggere "il tiro"?
> E chi tradisce cosa fa? Aspetta che l'altro/a decida se riprovarci o lasciare tutto? Si giustifica dicendo che non l'ha fatto per farci del male? Spetta insomma al tradito fare tutto e prendere delle decisioni laddove il compagno/a le aveva già prese per conto suo?
> Tutti i tradimenti si inseriscono in una vita di coppia, più o meno bella, più o meno felice, ma questa vita cambia nel tempo che lo vogliamo o meno e non è detto che il cambiamento ci piaccia, bisogna avere il coraggio di dire che il cambiamento che c'è stato può essere una merda, che la persona si è comportata di merda e che forse questo OGGI ce la fa sembrare una merda
> ...


Non ho parlato di rilancio.
Ho parlato di avvenimento, inserito in un contesto, che può anche portare alla fine della coppia - e non è detto che sia solo il tradimento il responsabile di quest'esito.
Il tradimento va visto per la parte che può essere utile a osservare la coppia di cui si fa parte con disincanto.
Se quel che vediamo non ci sta bene, si cercano soluzioni.
Nient'altro.
I giudizi mi interessano relativamente, solo per la parte utile a portare un distacco quando lo reputo necessario.
Ecco: se il giudizio negativo ha questa finalità, non posso che trovarlo utile e pertanto concordare con l'atteggiamento. Mi trovo meno d'accordo quando diventa per troppo tempo solo uno sfogo.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Oppure che anche il tradito si faccia i cavoli suoi... beatamente, ‘inconsciamente “, tanto la vita è una sola.
> Con il tradimento anche il tradito perde interesse verso il traditore... la vera rottura di palle è quando il traditore rompe le scatole al tradito con la scusa del “ diritto coniugale “.


Basta iconizare  il traditore  [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In forma anonima avvengono anche i tradimenti (finché non si scoprono)
> 
> Lo sai che un marito qui dentro un paio di anni fa scopri' la moglie che scriveva di lui che l'aveva tradita?
> 
> ...


Premesso che su Internet nessuno è anonimo.

Hai espresso un concetto di una ipocrisia (secondo me) estrema.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i ragazzini di 10 anni non guidano, quindi tutte le rgole sul tasso alcolemico sono nate causa imprudenza degli adulti che pensano di saper gestire il bere.
> 
> quello che voglio dire, che il traditore vive quel momento senza considerare danni e conseguenze.
> 
> ...


Visto che è figo lo proponesse pure al tradito [emoji41] intanto non c'è nulla di male [emoji41]


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Oppure che anche il tradito si faccia i cavoli suo*i... beatamente, ‘inconsciamente “, tanto la vita è una sola.
> Con il tradimento anche il tradito perde interesse verso il traditore... *la vera rottura di palle è quando il traditore rompe le scatole al tradito* con la scusa del “ diritto coniugale “.


Questa è una soluzione (una delle tante) che mostra un atteggiamento propositivo.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i ragazzini di 10 anni non guidano, quindi tutte le rgole sul tasso alcolemico sono nate causa imprudenza degli adulti che pensano di saper gestire il bere.
> 
> quello che voglio dire, che *il traditore vive quel momento senza considerare danni e conseguenze.
> *
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premesso che su Internet nessuno è anonimo.
> 
> Hai espresso un concetto di una ipocrisia (secondo me) estrema.


Veramente io avevo fatto una domanda..

Senza avere risposta (es. Si, sono consapevole ma ora io mi devo sfogare e quindi scrivo! Speriamo non mi becchi!)

Il concetto che avrei espresso quale sarebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Visto che è figo lo proponesse pure al tradito [emoji41] intanto non c'è nulla di male [emoji41]


non è questione di figo o meno. Il tradito, in verità si è già staccato dalla coppia, quando agisce è già lontano miglia dal rapporto.  
La domanda giusta è perchè hai tradito. Cosa ti mancava. 

Per me , non si può sentire,quando un traditore dice amo il legittimo ma tradisco.

In quel caso non ci credo proprio.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è una soluzione (una delle tante) che mostra un atteggiamento propositivo.


Atteggiamento propositivi a cosa ???


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma i ragazzini di 10 anni non guidano, quindi tutte le rgole sul tasso alcolemico sono nate causa imprudenza degli adulti che pensano di saper gestire il bere.
> 
> quello che voglio dire, che il traditore vive quel momento *senza considerare danni e conseguenze*.
> 
> ...


Concordo con te sul termine in grassetto "senza considerare", il che non implica che non li conosci i danni e le conseguenze del tuo agire, solo che decidi di non considerarli, scegli di non farlo


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente io avevo fatto una domanda..
> 
> Senza avere risposta (es. Si, sono consapevole ma ora io mi devo sfogare e quindi scrivo! Speriamo non mi becchi!)
> 
> Il concetto che avrei espresso quale sarebbe



Quello che basta parlare dell'accaduto per "fare del male". Più o meno consapevolmente. Anzi: secondo te, proprio con consapevolezza.
Mi pareva evidente.

Perdona, ma sai bene che le cose le dico "a muso duro", a chiunque. 
Credo il top della ipocrisia.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In forma anonima avvengono anche i tradimenti (finché non si scoprono)
> 
> Lo sai che un marito qui dentro un paio di anni fa scopri' la moglie che scriveva di lui che l'aveva tradita?
> 
> ...


Io anni fa dissi a mia moglie che scrivevo qui.
Non so se le è mai interessato venire a leggermi.
Se fossi io al suo posto non mi perderei un suo intervento. Coglierei al volo l'occasione per conoscere anche questa parte di me. 
A lei, all'epoca traditrice, dava fastidio che lo facessi perché temeva che tutti si sarebbero coalizzati contro di lei e che io potessi essere manipolato per lasciarla.
Il che dimostra che la conoscenza di chi si ha accanto è sempre limitata. Pochi sono stati concordi qui con me sulle mie scelte in questi anni, ma questo non ha spostato la mia visione personale della situazione.
Poi, chissà, magari mi legge anche adesso e non lo dice.
Molte cose che scrivo qui rielaborate gliele ho poi dette a casa. In fondo, sono arrivato qui per lei, non ci sarei venuto per altre ragioni.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Atteggiamento propositivi a cosa ???


A vivere la vita cercando di stare il più possibile bene.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io veramente ti avevo chiesto se eri consapevole oppure no..
> 
> Bastava dire sì o no
> 
> ...


Tutti mentiamo, tutti possiamo far stare male gli altri, detto questo?
Pensi che io stia cercando una persona senza difetti o che io mi ritenga tale?
Non saper dare un peso però alle proprie azioni è preoccupante per me ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Concordo con te sul termine in grassetto "senza considerare", il che non implica che non li conosci i danni e le conseguenze del tuo agire, solo che decidi di non considerarli, scegli di non farlo


ma viene molto spontanea. Non è proprio una scelta molto ponderata eeehhh


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Al tradimento. Consapevolezza del bradipo non esiste ci sono i  paraculi [emoji41][emoji41].


 Il tradimento è un atto socialmente e individualmente riprovevole, questo come regola etica di riferimento, sfascia famiglie produce dolore, e in sostanza secondo me non ne vale la pena, capirlo è consapevolezza, non tutti la hanno ed è una constatazione. Però ostinarsi a non guardare dentro le singole situazioni, non già per trovare giustificazioni dove non ce ne sono ma per capire gli agiti e i motivi di tutti mi sembra un atteggiamento piuttosto inconcludente. Se basta una sacrosanta regola etica per dividere l'umanità in due categorie, buoni e cattivi, tirare una riga e sentirsi al sicuro sul giudizio proprio o degli altri significa che ci si rifiuta in qualche modo di vedere cosa succede nel mondo e perchè. Si commette lo stesso errore di presunzione di chi tradisce credendosi nel pieno diritto di farlo, il peccato non è il peccatore, è fin troppo easy confondere le due cose.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma viene molto spontanea. Non è proprio una scelta molto ponderata eeehhh


Il che vorrebbe dire che chi tradisce viene trasportato "come una foglia dal vento"? Troppo facile
Diciamo che gli conviene pensarla così, pensare di essere stato vinto da "forze superiori ed incontrollabili" anzichè da un banalissimo bisogno terreno ....


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è questione di figo o meno. Il tradito, in verità si è già staccato dalla coppia, quando agisce è già lontano miglia dal rapporto.
> La domanda giusta è perchè hai tradito. Cosa ti mancava.
> 
> Per me , non si può sentire,quando un traditore dice amo il legittimo ma tradisco.
> ...


Chiedere dopo cosa mancasse  mi sembra patetico ... I problemi si affrontano sul nascere [emoji41] se uno striscia e non affronta i problemi con il partner può pure restare sotto terra.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A vivere la vita cercando di stare il più possibile bene.


Si ma per me stesso e per i figli [emoji41].
Che stia bene chi ha tradito passerebbe in secondo piano [emoji41].


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Chiedere dopo cosa mancasse  mi sembra patetico ... I problemi si affrontano sul nascere [emoji41] se uno striscia e non affronta i problemi con il partner può pure restare sotto terra.


 spesso le cose vengono dette, ma sottovalutate.
Dopo si fanno i conti con quel che non si è voluto sentire.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma per me stesso e per i figli [emoji41].
> Che stia bene chi ha tradito passerebbe in secondo piano [emoji41].


Non si può stare con una persona che si disprezza.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il tradimento è un atto socialmente e individualmente riprovevole, questo come regola etica di riferimento, sfascia famiglie produce dolore, e in sostanza secondo me non ne vale la pena, capirlo è consapevolezza, non tutti la hanno ed è una constatazione. Però ostinarsi a non guardare dentro le singole situazioni, non già per trovare giustificazioni dove non ce ne sono ma per capire gli agiti e i motivi di tutti mi sembra un atteggiamento piuttosto inconcludente. Se basta una sacrosanta regola etica per dividere l'umanità in due categorie, buoni e cattivi, tirare una riga e sentirsi al sicuro sul giudizio proprio o degli altri significa che ci si rifiuta in qualche modo di vedere cosa succede nel mondo e perchè. Si commette lo stesso errore di presunzione di chi tradisce credendosi nel pieno diritto di farlo, il peccato non è il peccatore, è fin troppo easy confondere le due cose.


Non ce n'è il buono ne il cattivo [emoji41].
C'è chi è coerente e ha rispetto della persona che ha accanto e chi fa il paraculo [emoji41].
Chi ha rispetto del coniuge non è detto che sia migliore in tutto ma sicuramente è  [emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Il che vorrebbe dire che chi tradisce viene trasportato "come una foglia dal vento"? Troppo facile
> Diciamo che gli conviene pensarla così, pensare di essere stato vinto da "forze superiori ed incontrollabili" anzichè da un banalissimo bisogno terreno ....


no questa è una tua visione. Non è trasportato, vive l'immediato, è molto preso ha una forte attrazione se per forza superiore intendi questa attrazione allora sì

L'attrazione è molto forte. Per me però è una cosa rara.


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ce n'è il buono ne il cattivo [emoji41]. C'è chi è coerente e ha rispetto della persona che ha accanto e chi fa il paraculo [emoji41]. Chi ha rispetto del coniuge non è detto che sia migliore in tutto ma sicuramente è  [emoji41]


 Spero tu abbia capito bene cosa intendo, non dico che non ci siano valori positivi e valori negativi, inclusa la coerenza e la lealtà (che sono sicuramente valori positivi), sto dicendo che è indispensabile per capire non fermarsi difronte a questi, bada bene, non è per accettare o rendere meno gravi certe situazioni,  per avere uno sguardo che veramente abbia la realtà come punto di riferimento per i propri giudizi.


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no questa è una tua visione. Non è trasportato, vive l'immediato, è molto preso ha una forte attrazione se per forza superiore intendi questa attrazione allora sì
> 
> L'attrazione è molto forte. Per me però è una cosa rara.


Tanto forte da non permetterti di comprendere le possibili conseguenze ma non così tanto forte da agire in modo da non essere scoperto?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non si può stare con una persona che si disprezza.


Mica ho detto che va disprezzata .. 
Va soltanto trattata per quello che si è dimostrato.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no questa è una tua visione. Non è trasportato, vive l'immediato, è molto preso ha una forte attrazione se per forza superiore intendi questa attrazione allora sì
> 
> L'attrazione è molto forte. Per me però è una cosa rara.


Che tra l'altro diventa importante per il tradito solo nel momento in cui scoperta la tresca cerca di inserirla in un contesto di coppia.
Se il tradimento rimane celato, queste ragioni rimarranno comprese per sempre solo nel rapporto extra.
Più che le ragioni del trasporto verso l'amante, è importante comprendere invece la natura e la qualità del rapporto coniugale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tanto forte da non permetterti di comprendere le possibili conseguenze ma non così tanto forte da agire in modo da non essere scoperto?


Esatto. Istinto di sopravvivenza. In fondo si è consci che non sarà per sempre. Il  mondo, dove non ci deve entrare nessun altro.

La stessa ragione per cui l'amante ha sempre un ruolo marginale. "uno svago" come definito in un film.
In quegli attimi fai tutto quello che fa sentire bene, senza costrizioni.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto. Istinto di sopravvivenza. In fondo si è consci che non sarà per sempre. Il  mondo, dove non ci deve entrare nessun altro.
> 
> La stessa ragione per cui l'amante *ha sempre un ruolo marginale*. "uno *svago*" come definito in un film.
> In quegli attimi fai tutto quello che fa sentire bene, senza costrizioni.


Dipende. Non credo sia sempre così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro diventa importante per il tradito solo nel momento in cui scoperta la tresca cerca di inserirla in un contesto di coppia.
> Se il tradimento rimane celato, queste ragioni rimarranno comprese per sempre solo nel rapporto extra.
> Più che le ragioni del trasporto verso l'amante, è importante comprendere la natura e la qualità del rapporto coniugale.


Il rapporto coniugale per chi tradisce è poco appagante, non sto parlando di sesso. Ci si vede intrappolati solo da doveri e questo l'ho sentito da molta gente, non traditori che soffrono la mancanza di complicità.

L'amante viene vissuto come una ventata di libertà


----------



## HP72 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Esatto. Istinto di sopravvivenza. In fondo *si è consci che non sarà per sempre*. Il  mondo, dove non ci deve entrare nessun altro.
> 
> La stessa ragione per cui l'amante ha sempre un ruolo marginale. "uno svago" come definito in un film.
> In quegli attimi fai tutto quello che fa sentire bene, senza costrizioni.


Perdonami ma che in questo mondo di coscienza perlomeno parziale non ci sia spazio per la coscienza di ciò che si può provocare all'altro mi pare piuttosto improbabile. Che questa presa di coscienza sia soffocata da altro lo posso capire ma ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende. Non credo sia sempre così.


dipende da perché finisce


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il rapporto coniugale per chi tradisce è poco appagante, non sto parlando di sesso. Ci si vede intrappolati solo da doveri e questo l'ho sentito da molta gente, non traditori che soffrono la mancanza di complicità.
> 
> L'amante viene vissuto come una ventata di libertà


Mediamente è quello che ho sentito anch'io. Infatti per questo vedo il tradimento come un avvenimento, che è conseguenza diretta di quanto è accaduto prima, della storia personale del traditore, del rapporto di coppia etc.
Però non tutti tradiscono, o perlomeno, non lo fanno per primi.
Quindi c'è anche una differente sensibilità ai problemi.


----------



## Maestrale1 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che tra l'altro diventa importante per il tradito solo nel momento in cui scoperta la tresca cerca di inserirla in un contesto di coppia.
> Se il tradimento rimane celato, queste ragioni rimarranno comprese per sempre solo nel rapporto extra.
> *Più che le ragioni del trasporto verso l'amante, è importante comprendere invece la natura e la qualità del rapporto coniugale*.



Le due cose sono legate tra di loro, anche se a volte si fanno scelte in relazione al contesto e minor danno, ma la qualità del rapporto coniugale è strettamente legata a come era il trasporto , il legame con l' amante. 
Tua moglie era presa dal suo amante  ed infatti non è più tornata ad essere la tua donna ma è " solamente" una ottima compagna di vita e custode di tanta vita assieme.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma che in questo mondo di coscienza perlomeno parziale non ci sia spazio per la coscienza di ciò che si può provocare all'altro mi pare piuttosto improbabile. Che questa presa di coscienza sia soffocata da altro lo posso capire ma ...


la presa di coscienza è sosffocata. Come ti dicevo, il desiderio di sentirsi bene va oltre il benessere del tradito.

E' un prendersi cura di se stessi


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Le due cose sono legate tra di loro, anche se a volte si fanno scelte in relazione al contesto e minor danno, ma la qualità del rapporto coniugale è strettamente legata a come era il trasporto , il legame con l' amante.
> Tua moglie era presa dal suo amante  ed infatti non è più tornata ad essere la tua donna ma è " solamente" una ottima compagna di vita e custode di tanta vita assieme.


Anche. Però questo descrive mia moglie in quel contesto e confuta quanto detto da Ginevra, ovvero che l'amante sia sempre uno svago.
Il distacco precedente è diventato lontananza col tradimento e mascherata dall'affetto residuo essa è ancora dominante, non si risolve.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente è quello che ho sentito anch'io. Infatti per questo vedo il tradimento come un avvenimento, che è conseguenza diretta di quanto è accaduto prima, della storia personale del traditore, del rapporto di coppia etc.
> Però non tutti tradiscono, o perlomeno, non lo fanno per primi.
> Quindi c'è anche una differente sensibilità ai problemi.


Certamente, per questo quelli che dicono amo il/la  coniuge, ci sto bene, sono soddisfatto, ho tutto. Ma ho tradito non lo comprendo. Quel tipo di tradimento non lo comprendo, perché secondo me, è celare a se stessi  una mancanza nel rapporto di coppia.
Qualcosa mancava e lo si riconosciuto nell'amante.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia capito bene cosa intendo, non dico che non ci siano valori positivi e valori negativi, inclusa la coerenza e la lealtà (che sono sicuramente valori positivi), sto dicendo che è indispensabile per capire non fermarsi difronte a questi, bada bene, non è per accettare o rendere meno gravi certe situazioni,  per avere uno sguardo che veramente abbia la realtà come punto di riferimento per i propri giudizi.


Ma cosa c'è da capire in un tradimento ??
Chi da giudizi ? non si può sapere  se come e quando avverrà e se avvera un tradimento [emoji41]
Quando il socio non rispetta un contratto  perché non ha il coraggio di ammettere a quattro occhi che il contratto non lo  riesce a rispettare e va rivisto. Che cosa si deve  valutare ??
 O Si annulla il vecchio contratto e se si vuole si riapre uno nuovo con lo stesso socio o si cambia socio o si va avanti da soli .
Un traditore resta traditore poi può raccontare tutte le fiabe del mondo[emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mediamente è quello che ho sentito anch'io. Infatti per questo vedo il tradimento come un avvenimento, che è conseguenza diretta di quanto è accaduto prima, della storia personale del traditore, del rapporto di coppia etc.
> Però non tutti tradiscono, o perlomeno, non lo fanno per primi.
> Quindi c'è anche una differente sensibilità ai problemi.


Non direi diversa sensibilità ai problemi, direi ci si sente legati all'altro diversamente.


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è da capire in un tradimento ?? Chi da giudizi ? non si può sapere  se come e quando avverrà e se avvera un tradimento [emoji41] Quando il socio non rispetta un contratto  perché non ha il coraggio di ammettere a quattro occhi che il contratto non lo  riesce a rispettare e va rivisto. Che cosa si deve  valutare ??  O Si annulla il vecchio contratto e se si vuole si riapre uno nuovo con lo stesso socio o si cambia socio o si va avanti da soli . Un traditore resta traditore poi può raccontare tutte le fiabe del mondo[emoji41]


  Chiedi ad esempio a  [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION], a proposito di tradimenti e contratti, giusto per fare il primo esempio che mi salta in mente. E ricordati che per parlare, anzi, per dialogare bisogna essere in due, uno che parla e uno che ascolta, a turno.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per te è rimasta importante?
> Se cossi fosse , dipende sia dalla tua impostazione mentale, sia dal comportamento del partner.


Certo. Non vedo come potrebbe essere diversamente, se è una storia voluta e vissuta.
Dimenticare o non considerarla importante e da ricordare vorrebbe dire che non valeva la pena di essere vissuta e visto quello che si rischia e si mette in gioco per me non avrebbe senso che fosse diversamente da così


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Tutti mentiamo, tutti possiamo far stare male gli altri, detto questo?
> Pensi che io stia cercando una persona senza difetti o che io mi ritenga tale?
> Non saper dare un peso però alle proprie azioni è preoccupante per me ...


No, non penso nulla riguardo te, ci mancherebbe

Volevo solo ribadire che non è quasi mI vero che chi tradisce lo fa "per far del male" al tradito.

Io sono stato tradito, ma mai per un solo istante mi è venuto in mente che il tutto fosse stato fatto per farmi male.

E con questo sentivo dolore pure io

Ma tra sentir dolore e dire che volevi farmi male , io distinguo, poi.. liberi tutti di pensare diversamente e di ricondurre immediatamente a se ogni azione altrui.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io anni fa dissi a mia moglie che scrivevo qui.
> Non so se le è mai interessato venire a leggermi.
> Se fossi io al suo posto non mi perderei un suo intervento. Coglierei al volo l'occasione per conoscere anche questa parte di me.
> A lei, all'epoca traditrice, dava fastidio che lo facessi perché temeva che tutti si sarebbero coalizzati contro di lei e che io potessi essere manipolato per lasciarla.
> ...


Si lo ricordo che tua moglie sapeva... 

Però tu avessi scritto senza avvisarla non penso avresti scritto per farle male

Io scrivo qua da un pezzo, e se mia moglie lo sapesse, sono certo che le farei male

E qui comincerebbero le classifiche, che non mi interessano

Io scrivo per il piacere di scrivere, non per far male a nessuno

Ma so che se mi becca, ci starebbe male. Sono conscio.

E cerco di evitare che lo scopra. Mica è difficile come schema


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Il rapporto coniugale per chi tradisce è poco appagante, non sto parlando di sesso. Ci si vede intrappolati solo da doveri e questo l'ho sentito da molta gente, non traditori che soffrono la mancanza di complicità.
> *
> L'amante viene vissuto come una ventata di libertà


mah 
O meglio, ripeto può essere così (l'ho vissuto), può non essere così (l'ho vissuto)


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è da capire in un tradimento ??
> Chi da giudizi ? non si può sapere  se come e quando avverrà e se avvera un tradimento [emoji41]
> Quando il socio non rispetta un contratto  perché non ha il coraggio di ammettere a quattro occhi che il contratto non lo  riesce a rispettare e va rivisto. Che cosa si deve  valutare ??
> O Si annulla il vecchio contratto e se si vuole si riapre uno nuovo con lo stesso socio o si cambia socio o si va avanti da soli .
> Un traditore resta traditore poi può raccontare tutte le fiabe del mondo[emoji41]





spleen ha detto:


> Chiedi ad esempio a  @_ermik_, a proposito di tradimenti e contratti, giusto per fare il primo esempio che mi salta in mente. E ricordati che per parlare, anzi, per dialogare bisogna essere in due, uno che parla e uno che ascolta, a turno.


....ma in un mondo ideale io darei sempre ragione a oriente, purtroppo il mondo che viviamo non è esattamente quello immaginato/immaginario/voluto da oriente e le persone non hanno praticamente mai comportamenti lineari (me compreso) e quindi lo lascio volentieri cuocere nel suo brodo di certezze


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Chiedi ad esempio a  [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION], a proposito di tradimenti e contratti, giusto per fare il primo esempio che mi salta in mente. E ricordati che per parlare, anzi, per dialogare bisogna essere in due, uno che parla e uno che ascolta, a turno.


Esatto e la base della comunicazione  un concetto che molti non hanno ancora ben chiaro.
Non è che se Lei  mi dice  vado in vacanza io non la uccido [emoji41] posso solo prendere atto e farmi una vacanza pure io [emoji41].
Almeno sappiamo entrambi che quando rientreremo dalle vacanze  ci baceremo e le nostre lingue saranno intrise degli umori di altre persone [emoji41].
Il traditore di solito e ipocrita e non gli piace immaginare che l'organo genitale coniuge sia stato usato da altri [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
Un rapporto alla pari non conviene agli ipocriti [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dimmidinò (15 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Ciao ho letto un po', non vorrei mi fosse sfuggito, ma vorrei capire se il tuo amante è a sua volta impegnato


----------



## spleen (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Esatto e la base della comunicazione  un concetto che molti non hanno ancora ben chiaro. Non è che se Lei  mi dice  vado in vacanza io non la uccido [emoji41] posso solo prendere atto e farmi una vacanza pure io [emoji41]. Almeno sappiamo entrambi che quando rientreremo dalle vacanze  ci baceremo e le nostre lingue saranno intrise degli umori di altre persone [emoji41]. Il traditore di solito e ipocrita e non gli piace immaginare che l'organo genitale coniuge sia stato usato da altri [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Un rapporto alla pari non conviene agli ipocriti [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


  Non ho scritto da nessuna parte che comunicare non serva, purtroppo nel mondo non basta avere questa volontà per riuscire sempre a farlo. Comunque se sei convinto che sia così facile sono contento per te, assomiglia al modo di porsi di alcune persone che tradiscono e scrivono mille giustificazioni e autoassoluzioni per farlo. Sono consapevole che il mondo viaggia sempre più verso la semplificazione, politica e dei rapporti umani, semplicemente perchè è più comodo credere di avere la chiave dei problemi in tasca, ma non è la mia via alla comprensione della verità.


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si lo ricordo che tua moglie sapeva...
> 
> Però tu avessi scritto senza avvisarla non penso avresti scritto per farle male
> 
> ...


Scusa eh. E perdona se prima sono stata abbastanza dura, ma tant'è, leggendo mi è saltata la mosca al naso.

Però tu vieni qui anche e soprattutto a parlare dei TUOI tradimenti. Te credo che non sarebbe contenta, se lo scoprisse. Un po' diverso è per chi - tradito - viene qua anzitutto per raccontare e per capire. Eh. Ce ne passa mica poca, di differenza. Io non ci tenevo a che mio marito sapesse che scrivevo qua, ma per paura di ritorsioni. Mica perché "poveretto.... poteva restarci male".

Giusto per chiarire. Chiusa qui. Meno male che non la hai mai fatta a me, la fatidica domanda se fossi o meno consapevole della portata di ciò che scrivevo :rotfl:

Comunque seriamente il concetto non mi pare per niente giusto. Se poi uno viene qui per insultare il traditore, è un altro discorso. Ma non stavamo parlando di quello.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa eh. E perdona se prima sono stata abbastanza dura, ma tant'è, leggendo mi è saltata la mosca al naso.
> 
> Però tu vieni qui anche e soprattutto a parlare dei TUOI tradimenti. Te credo che non sarebbe contenta, se lo scoprisse. Un po' diverso è per chi - tradito - viene qua anzitutto per raccontare e per capire. Eh. Ce ne passa mica poca, di differenza. Io non ci tenevo a che mio marito sapesse che scrivevo qua, ma per paura di ritorsioni. Mica perché "poveretto.... poteva restarci male".
> 
> ...


Non mi sono sentito minimamente toccato, tranquilla.. nessun problema

Dei mie tradimenti ne parlo per portare testimonianza, dato che è un forum che tratta di questo

Ad esempio che una madre di famiglia che tradisce non è un tegame sudicio schifoso appestato etc.. etc.. ma una persona umana indistinguibile dalle altre.

Non un "buzzo" che cammina x strada  col buco del culo di fuori dalla gonna, tanto per intenderci in modo grezzo..

Si parlava di "consapevolezza" di far del male.. partendo dalle solite litanie del dolore dei traditi (traditi di cui farei parte pure io, peraltro, ma lasciamo perdere che vuoi che sia)

Ho solo detto che chi tradisce non lo fa affatto per far soffrire il partner.
E ho parlato in prima persona da tradito e lo confermo con tutta la serenità del mondo: mia moglie non voleva farmi del male.

Come io che scrivo qui non lo faccio affatto x far soffrire  mia moglie.

Ma se io venissi qui un giorno sì e l'altro si a dire che chi tradisce è nammerda e abbaiando come un cane con la bava alla bocca a tutte le persone che in modo mite e composto, raccontano la loro esperienza di traditori..

E mia moglie mi scoprisse e mi leggesse in questi termini e in questo stato (pietoso, diciamocelo)  sicuramente ne soffrirebbe.

Avrei voluto farle del male, in tutto questo? Macché

 Le farei del male, ove mi scoprisse? Sicuramente.

E se vuoi ti elenco pure i motivi, ma mi sembrano abbastanza semplici da scovare


----------



## Mariben (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il rapporto coniugale per chi tradisce è poco appagante, non sto parlando di sesso. Ci si vede intrappolati solo da doveri e questo l'ho sentito da molta gente, non traditori che soffrono la mancanza di complicità.
> 
> L'amante viene vissuto come una ventata di libertà


Poi magari incontrano qualcuno con cui la complicità c'è....
L' amante è una persona , né più ne meno come la moglie/ marito.
Se si instaura una relazione vera quella ventata può portati via da un porto sicuro, ma stagnante, dal quale,magari, hai provato a salpare in coppia.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma in un mondo ideale io darei sempre ragione a oriente, purtroppo il mondo che viviamo non è esattamente quello immaginato/immaginario/voluto da oriente e le persone non hanno praticamente mai comportamenti lineari (me compreso) e quindi lo lascio volentieri cuocere nel suo brodo di certezze


Io  ho certezze [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
Io dubito di tutti e di tutto [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] ma con Lei cerco di essere più sincero e limpido possibile, solo con Lei e famiglia .[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. certo è più facile mentire a chi ti vuole bene [emoji41] come dicono ti piace vincere facile  Peggio dei Rubentini [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .
Emric a rifatte con l'aglio con sta mentalità ipocrita . [emoji57][emoji57] Io continuo a bollire [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho scritto da nessuna parte che comunicare non serva, purtroppo nel mondo non basta avere questa volontà per riuscire sempre a farlo. Comunque se sei convinto che sia così facile sono contento per te, assomiglia al modo di porsi di alcune persone che tradiscono e scrivono mille giustificazioni e autoassoluzioni per farlo. Sono consapevole che il mondo viaggia sempre più verso la semplificazione, politica e dei rapporti umani, semplicemente perchè è più comodo credere di avere la chiave dei problemi in tasca, ma non è la mia via alla comprensione della verità.


Prova ad essere sincero con chi ti vuole bene , a metterti nei suoi panni [emoji41]. Io non semplifico nulla , la chiave per risolvere i problemi non ce l'ho in tasca , io li affronto,  sbagliando o no li affronto non vado in vacanza non affrontando il problema[emoji41] e si che con tre figli non è stata tutta rose e fiori .
A me danno fastidio le prese per il culo [emoji41][emoji41] siamo nel 2018 quasi 19 ormai penso si sia capito che mai dire mai [emoji41] e che il vissero felici e contenti vale solo nelle favole [emoji7]


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho scritto da nessuna parte che comunicare non serva, purtroppo nel mondo non basta avere questa volontà per riuscire sempre a farlo. Comunque se sei convinto che sia così facile sono contento per te, assomiglia al modo di porsi di alcune persone che tradiscono e scrivono mille giustificazioni e autoassoluzioni per farlo. Sono consapevole che il mondo viaggia sempre più verso la semplificazione, politica e dei rapporti umani, semplicemente perchè è più comodo credere di avere la chiave dei problemi in tasca, ma non è la mia via alla comprensione della verità.


Prova ad essere sincero con chi ti vuole bene , a metterti nei suoi panni [emoji41]. Io non semplifico nulla , la chiave per risolvere i problemi non ce l'ho in tasca , io li affronto,  sbagliando o no li affronto non vado in vacanza non affrontando il problema[emoji41] e si che con tre figli non è stata tutta rose e fiori .
A me danno fastidio le prese per il culo [emoji41][emoji41] siamo nel 2018 quasi 19 ormai penso si sia capito " mai dire mai" [emoji41] e che il vissero felici e contenti vale solo nelle favole [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> siamo nel 2018 quasi 19 ormai


Quoto


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spesso le cose vengono dette, ma sottovalutate.
> Dopo si fanno i conti con quel che non si è voluto sentire.


Per come la vedo io bisogna vedere anche come vengono dette [emoji41].
E voi donne per i sottointesi siete brave [emoji41]
Se vengono dette chiaramente e poi 
la controparte non vuole ascoltare ? 
 Ciccia.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Poi magari incontrano qualcuno con cui la complicità c'è....
> L' amante è una persona , né più ne meno come la moglie/ marito.
> Se si instaura una relazione vera quella ventata può portati via da un porto sicuro, ma stagnante, dal quale,magari, hai provato a salpare in coppia.


vero, ma sono pochi i casi.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di rilancio.
> Ho parlato di avvenimento, inserito in un contesto, che può anche portare alla fine della coppia - e non è detto che sia solo il tradimento il responsabile di quest'esito.
> Il tradimento va visto per la parte che può essere utile a osservare la coppia di cui si fa parte con disincanto.
> Se quel che vediamo non ci sta bene, si cercano soluzioni.
> ...


Danny... 
parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano... 
ti faccio un esempio. 
Sabato sono stata ad una cena  ... tre uomini il nano secondo dopo avermi presentato la moglie hanno cominciato a fare i cascamorti con me. Poco prima cingevano la consorte a cui facevano ampi sorrisi...uno di questi si è pure risposato da poco.
Sarebbe bastato un cenno da parte mia.....che avevo come unica aggravante un tacco 12 e qualche anno in meno rispetto alla moglie. 
Io ne ho conosciufi diversi così ..e fino a che non hai l’occasione di vederli anche una sola volta in contesti “domestici”, potresti pensare che siano infelici e frustrati o che qualcosa non vada ...
Invece ci sono più spesso di quanto credi... soggetti che nella coppia stanno bene ma che hanno un forte propensione alla balla...e focus su se stessi a mille ... a volte scopri che uno di questi è tuo marito o tua moglie ...però continui a pensare a giustificazioni filosofiche profonde che ti sei dato ma che non corrispondono lontanamente al reale ...che è molto più banale di quanto pensi e cioè : ogni lasciata è persa ...se uno mi piace non ci rinuncio ...e lancio ami a destra e a manca fino a che pesco... ne guadagna l’ego..insieme all’adrenalina a mille .... 
bello che tu ammanti di profondità anche iquesto tipo di tradimento ...che a volte davvero e’ frutto di stanchezza e incomunicabilità ...ma se così secondo me te ne accorgi subito.. ... e altre volte invece... sei banalmente sposato a uno stronzo/a .


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


I beg your pardon ma pur non mettendo in dubbio il tuo innato sex appeal penso sinceramente che fossi a cena con tre pirla.


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


Un mio amico si è invaghito una decina di volte di altrettante amanti e ogni santa volta la moglie subudorava ( non sapeva....gli puzzava solo di bruciato) Pensa che in un' occasione lo ha messo con le spalle al muro perché si era accorta che faceva la doccia PRIMA di andare in bici.
Lui era si uno stronzo ma la sua recidività ( sempre e solo sospettata) era un campanello d' allarme che lei, controllo e sfoghi a parte, non ha mai colto  né ha cercato di risolvere ( sesso zero e da anni si negava) 
Alla fine se ne è andato di casa nell' unico periodo in cui non aveva amanti.
Ora vive da solo e da poco ha una relazione  a distanza ...


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> I beg your pardon ma pur non mettendo in dubbio il tuo innato sex appeal penso sinceramente che fossi a cena con tre pirla.


Mi hai forse sentito dire che   non fossero pirla  ? Il problema è che il mondo ne e’ pieno.  Sia al maschile che al femminile ...
Ahimè ....


----------



## bluestar02 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi hai forse sentito dire che   non fossero pirla  ? Il problema è che il mondo ne e’ pieno.  Sia al maschile che al femminile ...
> Ahimè ....


Si questo è tristemente vero. Ma le consorti non si sono accorte dell imbecillità dei mariti? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Un mio amico si è invaghito una decina di volte di altrettante amanti e ogni santa volta la moglie subudorava ( non sapeva....gli puzzava solo di bruciato) Pensa che in un' occasione lo ha messo con le spalle al muro perché si era accorta che faceva la doccia PRIMA di andare in bici.
> Lui era si uno stronzo ma la sua recidività ( sempre e solo sospettata) era un campanello d' allarme che lei, controllo e sfoghi a parte, non ha mai colto  né ha cercato di risolvere ( sesso zero e da anni si negava)
> Alla fine se ne è andato di casa nell' unico periodo in cui non aveva amanti.
> Ora vive da solo e da poco ha una relazione  a distanza ...


Sai, a volte ti senti umiliata e vorresti che chi sospetti ti stia mancando di rispetto ti dia qualche segnale di riavvicinamento ...invece ci si aspetta che la moglie dopo i campanelli di allarme si metta giarrettiera e push up per evitare che lui si faccia la segretaria .... 
e il tuo amico, come ha cercato di risolvere i campanelli d’allarme del negarsi della moglie ? Trombando in giro, se ho capito bene ....


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si questo è tristemente vero. Ma le consorti non si sono accorte dell imbecillità dei mariti?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Poverette, erano fuori radar ...  cena in piedi...molta gente ....


----------



## Mariben (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, a volte ti senti umiliata e vorresti che chi sospetti ti stia mancando di rispetto ti dia qualche segnale di riavvicinamento ...invece ci si aspetta che la moglie dopo i campanelli di allarme si metta giarrettiera e push up per evitare che lui si faccia la segretaria ....
> e il tuo amico, come ha cercato di risolvere i campanelli d’allarme del negarsi della moglie ? Trombando in giro, se ho capito bene ....


Da quel che so, il suo trombare in giro è iniziato dopo un paio d' anni di astinenza .Comunque si parla di una coppia sulla cinquantina con figli già grandi , non me la vedo proprio con giarrettiera e pushup.
A volte bisognerebbe avere l' onestà di ammettere con se stessi. ( in entrambi i casi) che la coppia è " andata".,Rivendicare la proprietà sull' altro senza volere in fondo ricostruire, aggrapparsi allo status di moglie/ marito come diritto acquisito ti porta fuori non dentro la coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Poverette, erano fuori radar ...  cena in piedi...molta gente ....


 ci sono anche tanti profumieri. I complimenti non necessariamente sono
Approcci.
È che ,quando accadano certi eventi nella nostra vita tiriamo conclusioni.Si vede marcio ovunque.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


Ci sono situazioni diverse e a volte, certo, capita proprio di essere sposati a uno stronzo/a.
Anche in questo caso la scoperta del tradimento è un avvenimento che può essere utile, almeno a capire la persona con cui stiamo, a cancellare tutte le illusioni che, inevitabilmente, ci facciamo.
In altri casi il tradimento è solo il sintomo di una coppia che si è spenta lentamente, spesso senza esserne consapevole.
Si dice che sia la routine a far morire la coppia, in realtà quando si arriva a provare la sensazione che la quotidianità sia di un'insostenibile monotonia la coppia è già morta. 
Io avrei voluto che con mia moglie fosse per sempre. 
Oggi mi accorgo che quello che ho non era quello che desideravo e il per sempre non mi basta più.
Ci siano allontanati anni fa e questa distanza è sempre più tangibile. Il tradimento l'ha solo rivelata.
In parte è anche derivante dalla mie aspettative: non amo i rapporti di superficie, tutto quello che è opportunistico mi tedia nel lungo periodo, non cerco più relazioni utilitarie e... vorrei essere amato come _credo_ di poter amare io. 
Citi quei tre uomini che hanno fatto il cascamorto con te. 
Dici che stanno bene in coppia, ma noi non lo sappiamo. 
Dal di fuori anche mia moglie ed io sembriamo una coppia serena. Dal di fuori tutti sembrano sereni quando stanno con gli altri.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Un mio amico si è invaghito una decina di volte di altrettante amanti e ogni santa volta la moglie subudorava ( non sapeva....gli puzzava solo di bruciato) Pensa che in un' occasione lo ha messo con le spalle al muro perché si era accorta che faceva la doccia PRIMA di andare in bici.
> *Lui era si uno stronzo ma la sua recidività ( sempre e solo sospettata) era un campanello d' allarme che lei, controllo e sfoghi a parte, non ha mai colto  né ha cercato di risolvere ( sesso zero e da anni si negava)*
> Alla fine se ne è andato di casa nell' unico periodo in cui non aveva amanti.
> Ora vive da solo e da poco ha una relazione  a distanza ...


Uno di quei casi in cui vedere solo il tradimento di lui è sbagliato.


----------



## karolina (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uno di quei casi in cui vedere solo il tradimento di lui è sbagliato.


concordo......per rispondere ad una amica che m ha chiesto del mio amante: no, lui è single ed ha 10 anni in meno di me.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, a volte ti senti umiliata e vorresti che chi sospetti ti stia mancando di rispetto ti dia qualche segnale di riavvicinamento ...invece ci si aspetta che la moglie dopo i campanelli di allarme si metta giarrettiera e push up per evitare che lui si faccia la segretaria ....
> e il tuo amico, come ha cercato di risolvere i campanelli d’allarme del negarsi della moglie ? Trombando in giro, se ho capito bene ....


Nel mio caso cosa diresti?
Io sono anni che ci provo in tutte le maniere. E mia moglie mi piace ancora fisicamente.
Sono io che non le piaccio. Non ci sono soluzioni a questo.
L'amante ha solo rivelato quello che da anni io non riuscivo a vedere chiaramente, cercando spiegazioni fuorvianti.
Spesso non abbiamo a che fare con stronzi, ma con persone disamorate, che stanno con noi perché considerano importante rispettare il progetto, si sentono responsabili come genitori per i figli e cercano e trovano stabilità in una dimensione in cui l'affetto è comunque presente e per loro sufficiente. Ma l'amore, e il desiderio, quando li incontri... sono un'altra cosa, e risiedono necessariamente in quei casi fuori dalla coppia, totalmente su un altro piano.
Pensi che io saprei resistere ancora a una donna che mi piacesse ora? Pensi che avrei scrupoli?
Anni fa sicuramente, credimi. Oggi meno.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Da quel che so, il suo trombare in giro è iniziato dopo un paio d' anni di astinenza .Comunque si parla di una coppia sulla cinquantina con figli già grandi , non me la vedo proprio con giarrettiera e pushup.
> *A volte bisognerebbe avere l' onestà di ammettere con se stessi. ( in entrambi i casi) che la coppia è " andata"*.,*Rivendicare la proprietà sull' altro senza volere in fondo ricostruire*, aggrapparsi allo status di moglie/ marito come diritto acquisito ti porta fuori non dentro la coppia.


Sempre, non a volte.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono anche tanti *profumieri*. I complimenti non necessariamente sono
> Approcci.
> È che ,quando accadano certi eventi nella nostra vita tiriamo conclusioni.*Si vede marcio ovunque*.


Sì.
Io ho provato la stessa cosa con alcune donne, negli ultimi anni.
L'ultima quest'estate. Stessa festa, lei austriaca, sinceramente una bella donna, l'ho trovata molto attraente, il marito da un'altra parte che parlava con altre persone, mia moglie con amici comuni, lei tutta la sera con me (si era approcciata lei, non io.). Il giorno dopo partiva. 
Capita. Magari aveva solo voglia di chiacchierare con me, chissà. Non mi sono curato del perché. Alle feste ci si mescola sempre.
Io di solito parlo indifferentemente con tutte.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai, a volte ti senti umiliata e vorresti che chi sospetti ti stia mancando di rispetto ti dia qualche segnale di riavvicinamento ...invece ci si aspetta che la moglie dopo i campanelli di allarme si metta giarrettiera e push up per evitare che lui si faccia la segretaria ....
> e il tuo amico, come ha cercato di risolvere i campanelli d’allarme del negarsi della moglie ? Trombando in giro, se ho capito bene ....


Ti assicuro che avere la lingerie sempre bella ( senza cadere nel volgare ) e  indossare la taglia 40 alla soglia dei 50 anni non ti preserva dalle corna.
Io sono considerata ( da altri) una bella donna, fine e sensuale. 
Ma mio marito preferisce la donna volgare: trucco pesante, taglia 48, coppa E, gonna inguinale. 
Io non intendo trasformarmi in quella che non sono per piacere a lui.
Non m’interessa usare giarrettiere con lui per evitare altri tradimenti. Un seriale rimane un seriale. 
E giarrettiere, reggicalze & co le ho sempre avute.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso cosa diresti?
> Io sono anni che ci provo in tutte le maniere. E mia moglie mi piace ancora fisicamente.
> Sono io che non le piaccio. Non ci sono soluzioni a questo.
> L'amante ha solo rivelato quello che da anni io non riuscivo a vedere chiaramente, cercando spiegazioni fuorvianti.
> ...


Se fossero solo persone disamorate .... capirei. 
Ma molto spesso sono solo persone stronze soprattutto quando un traditore cerca ancora con insistenza di fare sesso con il tradito. 
E quando ancora non ha capito il perché del rifiuto ! E ci mette pure il broncio !


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono anche tanti profumieri. I complimenti non necessariamente sono
> Approcci.
> È che ,quando accadano certi eventi nella nostra vita tiriamo conclusioni.Si vede marcio ovunque.


Ti assicuro....


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono anche tanti profumieri. I complimenti non necessariamente sono
> Approcci.
> È che ,quando accadano certi eventi nella nostra vita tiriamo conclusioni.Si vede marcio ovunque.


Ti assicuro.... e in ogni caso farebbe tristezza uguale


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se fossero solo persone disamorate .... capirei.
> Ma molto spesso sono solo persone stronze soprattutto quando un traditore cerca ancora con insistenza di fare sesso con il tradito.
> E quando ancora non ha capito il perché del rifiuto ! E ci mette pure il broncio !


Ognuno di noi racconta la sua storia, credo.
Ce ne sono tante, e tutte diverse.
Mia moglie è solo disamorata.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso cosa diresti?
> Io sono anni che ci provo in tutte le maniere. E mia moglie mi piace ancora fisicamente.
> Sono io che non le piaccio. Non ci sono soluzioni a questo.
> L'amante ha solo rivelato quello che da anni io non riuscivo a vedere chiaramente, cercando spiegazioni fuorvianti.
> ...


Vero... a volte sono stronzi disamorati ...
A parte questo , io sono pragmatica e non credo all’innamoramento dopo i 18 mesi di frequentazione .  Se credi al progetto ti impegni e cerchi di ritrovare cosa ti piaceva dell’uomo con cui vuoi proseguire il progetto.... 
a leggere il forum sembra che se a settant’anni non scopi 4 volte a settimana e non senti le farfalle nello stomaco ... devi cercare fuori ....eddai...
Quindi...a meno che il partner non ti faccia rigettare perché non lo sopporti più ... il resto è volontà, testa e serietà ..altrimenti il 100% delle coppie cinquantenni non esisterebbe ....


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi racconta la sua storia, credo.
> Ce ne sono tante, e tutte diverse.
> Mia moglie è solo disamorata.


Scusa...ma disamorata non si può sentire


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero... a volte sono stronzi disamorati ...
> A parte questo , io sono pragmatica e non credo all’innamoramento dopo i 18 mesi di frequentazione .  Se credi al progetto ti impegni e cerchi di ritrovare cosa ti piaceva dell’uomo con cui vuoi proseguire il progetto....
> a leggere il forum sembra che se a settant’anni non scopi 4 volte a settimana e non senti le farfalle nello stomaco ... devi cercare fuori ....eddai...
> Quindi...a meno che il partner non ti faccia rigettare perché non lo sopporti più ... il resto è volontà, testa e serietà ..altrimenti il 100% delle coppie cinquantenni non esisterebbe ....


Up


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero... a volte sono stronzi disamorati ...
> A parte questo , io sono pragmatica e non credo all’innamoramento dopo i 18 mesi di frequentazione .  Se credi al progetto ti impegni e cerchi di ritrovare cosa ti piaceva dell’uomo con cui vuoi proseguire il progetto....
> a leggere il forum sembra che se a settant’anni non scopi 4 volte a settimana e non senti le farfalle nello stomaco ... devi cercare fuori ....eddai...
> Quindi...a meno che il partner non ti faccia rigettare perché non lo sopporti più ... il resto è volontà, testa e serietà ..altrimenti il 100% delle coppie cinquantenni non esisterebbe ....


All'innamoramento dopo un tot di tempo non credo neppure io - la passione è effimera.
Ma credo nell'amore di coppia e nel rapporto che ne consegue.
E anche all'attrazione, che può anche durare una vita.
Io quando vedo mia moglie ne sono inevitabilmente ancora attratto. 
E ho 50 anni, la conosco da 30, dovrei essermi annoiato ormai.
Ma... non basta. 
E non è mai solo questione di sesso.
Non credo che mia moglie volesse solo un amante per questo. 
Lei voleva cambiare. Probabilmente neppure lei sapeva cosa e come.
Io no. Io volevo lei, la mia famiglia, quello a cui tenevo.
Ma non puoi andare avanti tutta la vita a pensare a qualcosa che ha smesso di funzionare da anni, quando si vogliono cose diverse.
Devi ammettere il fallimento e guardare avanti.
Il 100% no, ma una buona parte non ci arriva ai 50 anni. Nel mio condominio ne saranno sopravvissute un terzo.
Tra cui noi e altri con l'amante. 
O sono tutti stronzi o...
Ecco. A me interessa sapere cosa mettere al posto dei 3 puntini, non concludere con un epiteto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero... a volte sono stronzi disamorati ...
> A parte questo , io sono pragmatica e non credo all’innamoramento dopo i 18 mesi di frequentazione .  Se credi al progetto ti impegni e cerchi di ritrovare cosa ti piaceva dell’uomo con cui vuoi proseguire il progetto....
> a leggere il forum sembra che se a settant’anni non scopi 4 volte a settimana e non senti le farfalle nello stomaco ... devi cercare fuori ....eddai...
> Quindi...a meno che il partner non ti faccia rigettare perché non lo sopporti più ... il resto è volontà, testa e serietà ..altrimenti il 100% delle coppie cinquantenni non esisterebbe ....


Straquoto


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> a leggere il forum sembra che se a settant’anni non scopi 4 volte a settimana e non senti le farfalle nello stomaco ... devi cercare fuori ....eddai...
> .


È vero, manca la seconda opzione continuamente nominata:
Chiudere


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Scusa...ma disamorata non si può sentire


Dovrei dire che si è comportata da stronza?
Sì, lo ha fatto.
Mi ha calpestato, mi ha fatto male, sono stato male.
Non è stato solo il tradimento, ma il modo in cui è avvenuto.
E quando ero distrutto, a terra, ho speso le mie energie per aiutarla che non stava bene, le sono stato accanto, l'ho aiutata. Per trovarmi ugualmente adesso con la stessa sensazione di solitudine che non va via. E' stato utile, almeno per mia figlia. Questo lo so, ne ho certezza. E mi consola.
E abbiamo avuto lo stesso momenti piacevoli che io considero di coppia, perché vissuti insieme, per cui ne è valsa la pena andare avanti.
Ma la coppia è finita ed è rimasto il progetto, che comunque non è poco.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero, manca la seconda opzione continuamente nominata:
> Chiudere


... sempre a carico del tradito e a spese dei figli.
Ma anche no.
Opportunismo per opportunismo. 
Ha senso lasciarsi quando tutti ne escono bene.
Non lo ha quando produce più macerie di quelle che lascia.
L'esempio estremo, una compagna di classe di mia figlia.
6 o 7 fratelli, non ricordo. Mamma separata, mollata da lui, reddito insufficiente.
Alcuni figli sono stati dati in affido, la compagna di mia figlia è in comunità, un disastro totale, loro abbandonati dal punto di vista educativo, alcuni teppisti.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> All'innamoramento dopo un tot di tempo non credo neppure io - la passione è effimera.
> Ma credo nell'amore di coppia e nel rapporto che ne consegue.
> E anche all'attrazione, che può anche durare una vita.
> Io quando vedo mia moglie ne sono inevitabilmente ancora attratto.
> ...


Non si cambia da un giorno all’altro... a volte è aver alzato l’asticella che ti cambia ....
così come non si può pensare che siccome la maggior parte delle persone ruba.::sia giusto che le cose vadano così ..
Altre volte si hanno campioni di riferimento sbagliati (nel mio palazzo solo 2 coppie sono separate, di cui una senza figli).

Tu hai continuato ad amare tua moglie perché la tua struttura mentale e’ diversa ...perché hai introitato valori diversi ...  perché sei empatico.
Oltre a questo, io non riuscirei a stare con una persona che mi dice di non amarmi o che non si impegna a darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno...al massimo potrei accettare, per i figli, di fare i separati in casa ... vivere insieme e poi fuori fare ognuno ciò che vuole . Perché non lo fate ? Non sarebbe più onesto ? Chi si oppone ?


----------



## Lostris (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che avere la lingerie sempre bella ( senza cadere nel volgare ) e  indossare la taglia 40 alla soglia dei 50 anni non ti preserva dalle corna.
> Io sono considerata ( da altri) una bella donna, fine e sensuale.
> Ma mio marito preferisce la *donna volgare: trucco pesante, taglia 48, coppa E, gonna inguinale*.
> Io non intendo trasformarmi in quella che non sono per piacere a lui.
> ...


La volgarità è un’attitudine/atteggiamento che ha decisamente poco a che vedere con la taglia, la quantità di tette, e spesso anche con come ci si “apparecchia”.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrei dire che si è comportata da stronza?
> Sì, lo ha fatto.
> Mi ha calpestato, mi ha fatto male, sono stato male.
> Non è stato solo il tradimento, ma il modo in cui è avvenuto.
> ...


Riporto una domanda che ti ho fatto poco fa: perché non fare semplicemente i separati in casa ? 
Tu liberi lei e le dai lampossibilita’ di trovare l’uomo dei tuoi sogni e tu cominci a “riprendere” le tue sembianze ....


----------



## sheldon (16 Ottobre 2018)

Scusami ma come ti ha scritto un altro utente,con la descrizione che hai fatto del tuo amante,avresti dovuto "inquadrarlo" da subito e da subito avresti dovuto fermare queste sue preteste che nel corso della vostra relazione sono via via aumentate proprio perchè tu non sei riuscita a mettere un freno.
La colpa è solo tua,non è lui che sbaglia,sei tu che glielo permetti.
Potrei sbagliare tantissimo,ma non è che inconsciamente,proprio perchè tuo marito non riesce a soddisfarti completamente  hai dato corda al tuo extra e solo perchè queste sono diventate troppo forti,ti stai tirando indietro?


----------



## patroclo (16 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io  ho certezze [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> Io dubito di tutti e di tutto [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] ma con Lei cerco di essere più sincero e limpido possibile, solo con Lei e famiglia .[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. certo è più facile mentire a chi ti vuole bene [emoji41] come dicono ti piace vincere facile  Peggio dei Rubentini [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] .
> Emric a rifatte con l'aglio con sta mentalità ipocrita . [emoji57][emoji57] Io continuo a bollire [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


solito discorso da scopa nel culo, ripeto hai una concezione ideale che poco si attanaglia col vivere reale, e non è che con questo voglio giustificare/giustificarmi semplicemente il mondo è complesso.
naturalmente ho mentito alla mia ex moglie quando le dicevo che ero al lavoro mentre magari ero in un motel, ma non le ho mai mentito sui problemi e sentimenti semplicemente mi sono trovati davanti una persona con cui, per motivi suoi, era impossibile parlare. Sono il primo ad ammettere di aver sbagliato a pensare che il mio agire potesse tenere in piedi la vita che stavamo vivendo, la coppia non c'era già più ma il progetto famiglia c'era.

p.s. non è che se metti le solite mille faccine ad minchiam sembri più spiritoso


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si cambia da un giorno all’altro... a volte è aver alzato l’asticella che ti cambia ....
> così come non si può pensare che siccome la maggior parte delle persone ruba.::sia giusto che le cose vadano così ..
> Altre volte si hanno campioni di riferimento sbagliati (nel mio palazzo solo 2 coppie sono separate, di cui una senza figli).
> 
> ...


Funziona solo quando a entrambi non frega più niente dell'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... sempre a carico del tradito e a spese dei figli.
> Ma anche no.
> Opportunismo per opportunismo.
> Ha senso lasciarsi quando tutti ne escono bene.
> ...


I figli capiranno .. (dice..)


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Riporto una domanda che ti ho fatto poco fa: perché non fare semplicemente i separati in casa ?
> Tu liberi lei e le dai lampossibilita’ di trovare l’uomo dei tuoi sogni e tu cominci a “riprendere” le tue sembianze ....


Non credo che sarei sereno se la sapessi nelle braccia di un altro.
E credo che lei avrebbe paura, conoscendomi, che con una scelta di questo tipo io mi avvicini a un'altra donna con finalità più "costruttive" rispetto a un'amante.
Non è detto che in futuro non ci si arrivi, comunque. Le cose cambiano, non restano mai uguali. Allo stato attuale non riesco a vederla, una relazione così aperta.


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sarei sereno se la sapessi nelle braccia di un altro. E credo che lei avrebbe paura, conoscendomi, che con una scelta di questo tipo io mi avvicini a un'altra donna con finalità più "costruttive" rispetto a un'amante. Non è detto che in futuro non ci si arrivi, comunque. Le cose cambiano, non restano mai uguali.


 Quello che non capisco in effetti è la gelosia di tua moglie.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Riporto una domanda che ti ho fatto poco fa: perché non fare semplicemente i separati in casa ?
> Tu liberi lei e le dai lampossibilita’ di trovare l’uomo dei tuoi sogni e tu cominci a “riprendere” le tue sembianze ....


Ma a te... Riuscirebbe così tranquillamente..?

Mica è da tutti vivere così.. ci vuole una struttura mentale che è lontanissima da chi si è unito sotto uno stesso tetto x un progetto preciso


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> solito discorso da scopa nel culo, ripeto hai una concezione ideale che poco si attanaglia col vivere reale, e non è che con questo voglio giustificare/giustificarmi semplicemente il mondo è complesso.
> naturalmente ho mentito alla mia ex moglie quando le dicevo che ero al lavoro mentre magari ero in un motel, ma non le ho mai mentito sui problemi e sentimenti semplicemente ti trovi davanti persone con cui, per motivi loro, è impossibile parlare. Sono il primo ad ammettere di aver sbagliato a pensare che il mio agire potesse tenere in piedi la vita che stavamo vivendo, la coppia non c'era già più ma il progetto famiglia c'era.
> 
> p.s. non è che se metti le solite mille faccine ad minchiam sembri più spiritoso



Non ti alterare [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56].
Il mio vivere è differente [emoji54].
Conosco uno che ha  ancora tutti i punti sulla patente [emoji13]sai che palle andare in giro con quello .
Se tutti ragionassero ugualmente sai che palle.
io nel momento che ci sono stati dei problemi ho semplicemente detto dove mi avrebbe portato il suo atteggiamento [emoji41] e non mi sarei inventato nessuna scusa [emoji41] perché era lei che mi stava conducendo in quella direzione .
Non c'erano problemi di salute non c'erano problemi economici e non capivo " forse c'era un amante [emoji41]" .
Ho provato a scuoterla energicamente e ha funzionato [emoji41].
Pensi sia stato semplice per me torturarla in quella maniera [emoji22] ma se l'ho fatto era per un valido motivo salvaguardare la famiglia.
Emrik sei arcaico peggio di me [emoji42]le faccine si chiamano emoji [emoji879][emoji879][emoji879][emoji879].


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che non capisco in effetti è la gelosia di tua moglie.


La gelosia è sempre dovuta alla paura di perdere quello che si ha, non è sintomo inequivocabile di amore verso l'altro.


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova ad essere sincero con chi ti vuole bene , a metterti nei suoi panni [emoji41]. Io non semplifico nulla , la chiave per risolvere i problemi non ce l'ho in tasca , io li affronto,  sbagliando o no li affronto non vado in vacanza non affrontando il problema[emoji41] e si che con tre figli non è stata tutta rose e fiori . A me danno fastidio le prese per il culo [emoji41][emoji41] siamo nel 2018 quasi 19 ormai penso si sia capito " mai dire mai" [emoji41] e che il vissero felici e contenti vale solo nelle favole [emoji41].


  Io -sono- sincero con chi mi vuole bene, anzi, sono e sono stato leale. Ma non sono e non mi credo perfetto. La lealtà comprende anche non tradire lo spirito iniziale di una coppia e l'aspetto sessuale è solo uno dei componenti di quel patto, perciò puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che credi di conoscere e si rivela magari un traditore seriale e puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che pur non tradendoti ti fa scontare una pena detentiva ogn santo giorno e magari non puoi neanche evadere perchè c'è il progetto famiglia in piedi e vuoi bene ai tuoi figli e cerchi di resistere. Se non arrivi a capire che un conto è considerare il mentire ed il tradimento un disvalore grave ed un conto è analizzare le persone e le situazioni per capire fino in fondo motivazioni ed agiti (senza per questo giustificare nessuno) non è mica un problema mio eh.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> La volgarità è un’attitudine/atteggiamento che ha decisamente poco a che vedere con la taglia, la quantità di tette, e spesso anche con come ci si “apparecchia”.


Le caratteristiche descritte e *messe insieme * danno idea di quello che intendo.
Ho dimenticato di aggiungere che il seno coppa E è ben messo in mostra. Non valorizzato, ma semplicemente mostrato apertamente.
Così come una donna taglia 40 fisico invidiabile può essere volgare dal modo in cui si presenta. Abbigliamento & comportamento. 
Ho dato l’esempio della taglia 48, seni immensi fuori, minigonna e trucco pesante perché è proprio il tipo di mio marito. Non ne passa una così senza che lui si giri.
Poi d’accordo con te che la volgarità non è solo una questione di taglia, ma di molte altre cose insieme


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La gelosia è sempre dovuta alla paura di perdere quello che si ha, non è sintomo inequivocabile di amore verso l'altro.


  Pensi che sia rimasta con te per la famiglia?


----------



## Maestrale1 (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> All'innamoramento dopo un tot di tempo non credo neppure io - la passione è effimera.
> Ma credo nell'amore di coppia e nel rapporto che ne consegue.
> E anche all'attrazione, che può anche durare una vita.
> *Io quando vedo mia moglie ne sono inevitabilmente ancora attratto.
> ...


sicuro sicuro? non è che la vuoi perchè non puoi averla mentre un' altro l ha avuta? comunque ti ammiro e molto , non per le cose che scrivi perchè è evidente a tutti qui nel forum che ti appigli ad ogni cosa per giustificare, ma ti ammiro per il senso di responsabilità e il realismo quando affermi , e così ammetti il perchè sei ancora lì, delle difficoltà economiche e tutto quello che ne deriva....per te, per lei e soprattutto per le opportunità che mancherebbero a tua figlia.


----------



## patroclo (16 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non ti alterare [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56].
> Il mio vivere è differente [emoji54].
> Conosco uno che ha  ancora tutti i punti sulla patente [emoji13]sai che palle andare in giro con quello .
> Se tutti ragionassero ugualmente sai che palle.
> ...


ma io i punti sulla patente li ho tutti, ne ho persi un paio anni fa e li ho abbondantemente recuperati, semplicemente sto attento a valutare le situazioni, a capire quando e dove posso correre e leggo i cartelli.

tu continui a pensare che per i "traditori" sia sempre tutto semplice e siano dei furbi perchè parti dalla fine e di conseguenza vedi lo straccio rosso davanti agli occhi e non cogli tutto quello che è successo prima. Per me è un tuo limite, non tanto per come conduci la tua vita, di più per comprendere chi ti sta attorno

so benissimo che si chiamano così, ma mi rifiuto di usare certi termini


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.Io ho provato la stessa cosa con alcune donne, negli ultimi anni.L'ultima quest'estate. Stessa festa, lei austriaca, sinceramente una bella donna, l'ho trovata molto attraente, il marito da un'altra parte che parlava con altre persone, mia moglie con amici comuni, lei tutta la sera con me (si era approcciata lei, non io.). Il giorno dopo partiva. Capita. Magari aveva solo voglia di chiacchierare con me, chissà. Non mi sono curato del perché. Alle feste ci si mescola sempre.Io di solito parlo indifferentemente con tutte.


anche io , approccio sempre per prima, immagino i pensieri degli altri per questo mio modo di fare.Per questo non dò importanza ........ a chi mi fa un complimento in più, l'occasione favorisce


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ti assicuro.... e in ogni caso farebbe tristezza uguale


ma no, il modo garbato, sornione di alcuni uomini non per forza deve essere scambiato per un tentativo di approccio.

Tristezza di che, un complimento rimane sempre un complimento, lo si apprezza.
Ho visto uomini fare complimenti a donna sciatte, e sentirmi confidare che aiutare l'autostima delle persone non è una brutta cosa.

Quindi in un contesto festaiolo, ci sta questo tipo di galanterie. Alcuni sono amorfi , altri subiscono l'eccitazione dell'atmosfera.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensi che sia rimasta con te per la famiglia?


Io posso pensare tante cose, che poi si rivelano solo una mia interpretazione, quindi non so quanto ci sia del vero in quello che avverto.
Però... 
lei mi disse che si era distaccata dall'altro quando aveva visto come si era comportato con la compagna che aveva un figlio (non suo), si chiedeva come poteva lui staccarsi così facilmente da quella donna e soprattutto da un bambino che aveva visto crescere.
In pratica, ha colto in lui una totale assenza di istinto paterno. 
Credo che su questa valutazione e su altre abbia fatto i suoi calcoli. 
Avrà visto la sua inaffidabilità contrapposta alla mia ed è rimasta nel posto più sicuro.
Io credo che se lui fosse stato diverso e non fosse stato di un'altra regione, non costringendola a cambiare vita e perdere lavoro per trasferirsi, lei mi avrebbe lasciato per lui. Non si arriva a una proposta di matrimonio così, per caso.
E' una mia convinzione. Lei non lo ammetterà mai.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> sicuro sicuro? *non è che la vuoi perchè non puoi averla* mentre un' altro l ha avuta? comunque ti ammiro e molto , non per le cose che scrivi perchè è evidente a tutti qui nel forum che ti appigli ad ogni cosa per giustificare, ma ti ammiro per il senso di responsabilità e il realismo quando affermi , e così ammetti il perchè sei ancora lì, delle difficoltà economiche e tutto quello che ne deriva....per te, per lei e soprattutto per le opportunità che mancherebbero a tua figlia.


A me lei piace fisicamente. Quando la vedo in giro nuda, che gira per casa, beh, non so resistere. Cioè, ultimamente mi impongo di non vederla, perché non ha più senso sbavare per lei.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso pensare tante cose, che poi si rivelano solo una mia interpretazione, quindi non so quanto ci sia del vero in quello che avverto.
> Però...
> lei mi disse che si era distaccata dall'altro quando aveva visto come si era comportato con la compagna che aveva un figlio (non suo), si chiedeva come poteva lui staccarsi così facilmente da quella donna e soprattutto da un bambino che aveva visto crescere.
> In pratica, ha colto in lui una totale assenza di istinto paterno.
> ...



Immagina per un istante di andare da lei e dirle che hai deciso di separarti. Come immagini la sua reazione?
(Ho letto nell'altro 3d dell'arsenico. Mi sono venuti i brividi).


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no, il modo garbato, sornione di alcuni uomini non per forza deve essere scambiato per un tentativo di approccio.
> 
> Tristezza di che, un complimento rimane sempre un complimento, lo si apprezza.
> Ho visto uomini fare complimenti a donna sciatte, e sentirmi confidare che aiutare l'autostima delle persone non è una brutta cosa.
> ...


La penso anch'io così.
Poi, capita a una festa anche quella che ti piace veramente, certo.
Ma lì di solito ce ne si accorge in due che è diverso dalle altre volte.


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immagina per un istante di andare da lei e dirle che hai deciso di separarti. Come immagini la sua reazione? (Ho letto nell'altro 3d dell'arsenico. Mi sono venuti i brividi).


 Ciao, quale 3d che me lo vado a leggere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così.
> Poi, capita a una festa anche quella che ti piace veramente, certo.
> Ma lì di solito ce ne si accorge in due che è diverso.


 esatto, quel feeling inconfondibile.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immagina per un istante di andare da lei e dirle che hai deciso di separarti. *Come immagini la sua reazione?*
> (Ho letto nell'altro 3d dell'arsenico. Mi sono venuti i brividi).


Non credo che lei si aspetti questo da me. Non ho idea della sua reazione. Quando le ho detto che non stavo più bene con lei un mese fa non si è mostrata preoccupata.
Mah, sull'arsenico non so perché l'avesse in casa, sinceramente.
Lo trovavo sicuramente inquietante, ma fosse per me sparirebbero anche i coltellacci da cucina e tutto quello che è potenzialmente offensivo.


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che lei si aspetti questo da me. Non ho idea della sua reazione. Quando le ho detto che non stavo più bene con lei un mese fa non si è mostrata preoccupata. Mah, sull'arsenico non so perché l'avesse in casa, sinceramente. Lo trovavo sicuramente inquietante, ma fosse per me sparirebbero anche i coltellacci da cucina e tutto quello che è potenzialmente offensivo.


  Cioè, fammi capire, hai trovato arsenico in casa? (Non ho seguito l'altra discussione). A parte che è pericoloso per i bambini, eccheccazzo, non vorrai mica che pensasse di avvelenarti! Poi lascia perdere l'arma bianca, ci vuoe fegato stomaco e muscoli per l'arma bianca...


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire, hai trovato arsenico in casa? (Non ho seguito l'altra discussione). A parte che è pericoloso per i bambini, eccheccazzo, non vorrai mica che pensasse di avvelenarti! Poi lascia perdere l'arma bianca, ci vuoe fegato stomaco e muscoli per l'arma bianca...


No, lei aveva portato a casa un sacchetto, me lo mostrò lei.
Durante la tesi in un laboratorio di tossicologia, Fu anni fa.
Poi lo buttò, sempre anni fa, sempre dicendomelo.


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei aveva portato a casa un sacchetto, me lo mostrò lei. Durante la tesi in un laboratorio di tossicologia se l'era portato a casa. Fu anni fa. Poi lo buttò, sempre anni fa, sempre dicendomelo.


  ah ok !


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, lei aveva portato a casa un sacchetto, me lo mostrò lei.
> Durante la tesi in un laboratorio di tossicologia, Fu anni fa.
> Poi lo buttò, sempre anni fa, sempre dicendomelo.


In un momento in cui era in lite, o in discussione con te.

Pensaci.


----------



## Maestrale1 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> In un momento in cui era in lite, o in discussione con te.
> 
> Pensaci.



ma dai!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## void (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mio caso cosa diresti?
> Io sono anni che ci provo in tutte le maniere. E mia moglie mi piace ancora fisicamente.
> Sono io che non le piaccio. Non ci sono soluzioni a questo.
> L'amante ha solo rivelato quello che da anni io non riuscivo a vedere chiaramente, cercando spiegazioni fuorvianti.
> ...


10 e lode.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ma dai!!!!!!!!!!!





Foglia ha detto:


> In un momento in cui era in lite, o in discussione con te.
> 
> Pensaci.


Quello che dicevo a proposito dei "segnali".
Non è facile interpretarli.
E se l'arsenico l'avesse preso per lei?
Io ero inquieto anche per questo, ma perché avevo già avuto in casa un suicidio.
Io quindi "interpretavo" qualcosa non potendolo capire, ma facendolo con i miei parametri.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Funziona solo quando a entrambi non frega più niente dell'altro.


Invece nel vostro caso? Cosa cambierebbe al lato pratico se non in positivo ? (Metterci una pietra sopra e aprirsi a  uove opportunita senza rancore verso l’altro che ti tarpa le ali?).
Terribile sentirsi dire “non mi piaci piu’” io uno che mi dice questo non lo vorrei ..ma non tanto per me..ma per lui...non vorrei essere il suo limite .. li vorrei libero


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sarei sereno se la sapessi nelle braccia di un altro.
> E credo che lei avrebbe paura, conoscendomi, che con una scelta di questo tipo io mi avvicini a un'altra donna con finalità più "costruttive" rispetto a un'amante.
> Non è detto che in futuro non ci si arrivi, comunque. Le cose cambiano, non restano mai uguali. Allo stato attuale non riesco a vederla, una relazione così aperta.


Ma la vostra non è una relazione... se lei non ti ama e non le piaci ...: è una comunione di intenti


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma a te... Riuscirebbe così tranquillamente..?
> 
> Mica è da tutti vivere così.. ci vuole una struttura mentale che è lontanissima da chi si è unito sotto uno stesso tetto x un progetto preciso


Se fossi certa che mio marito non mi amasse più e non gli piacessi...e non potessi separarmi..sarebbe l’unica soluzione , a costo di strapparmi il cuore ...io uno che non mi vuole lo lascerei libero


----------



## spleen (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece nel vostro caso? Cosa cambierebbe al lato pratico se non in positivo ? (Metterci una pietra sopra e aprirsi a  uove opportunita senza rancore verso l’altro che ti tarpa le ali?). Terribile sentirsi dire “non mi piaci piu’” io uno che mi dice questo non lo vorrei ..ma non tanto per me..ma per lui...non vorrei essere il suo limite .. li vorrei libero


  Io la penso come te, ma penso anche che sia una faccenda di equilibri, quelli che Danny per la figlia ha faticosamente messo in piedi e quelli che in qualche modo lo fanno ancora restare. Pur auspicando per lui un futuro diverso.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io posso pensare tante cose, che poi si rivelano solo una mia interpretazione, quindi non so quanto ci sia del vero in quello che avverto.
> Però...
> lei mi disse che si era distaccata dall'altro quando aveva visto come si era comportato con la compagna che aveva un figlio (non suo), si chiedeva come poteva lui staccarsi così facilmente da quella donna e soprattutto da un bambino che aveva visto crescere.
> In pratica, ha colto in lui una totale assenza di istinto paterno.
> ...


Se...se... che ne sai dei se inesistenti ?
lui era un cialtrone e se ne è accorta...così come si è accorta di piacere a un cialtrone che poi l’ha rimpiazzata in un attimo....
Anche tu se avessi incontrato Belen con  la testa di Rita Levi Montalcini che ti dichiarava amore eterno avresti potuto palesare di lasciare tu moglie...ma che c’entra ? 
Fai confronti inesistenti ....
Lei dovrebbe esserti grata di non averla mandata a stendere ...si sarebbe trovata senza lavoro, distante dagli affetti e con accanto un cazzone ....
Bell’affare...non conta dire “se fosse stato George Clouney forse mi avrebbe lasciato .....


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io la penso come te, ma penso anche che sia una faccenda di equilibri, quelli che Danny per la figlia ha faticosamente messo in piedi e quelli che in qualche modo lo fanno ancora restare. Pur auspicando per lui un futuro diverso.


Lui la vede triste , infelice e lei gli ha detto di non amarlo più ...... 
O la moglie non sta bene ed e’ depressa (e questo non dipende da danny...ne ho visti di depressi e si tratta di elementi chimici..non psicologici)... allora devono volare da un neurologo all’istante...
Altrimenti se lui le provoca un peso...che la liberi e liberi se stesso...
Situazioni come questa ti annichilisconi (o almeno annichilirebbero me )...


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io -sono- sincero con chi mi vuole bene, anzi, sono e sono stato leale. Ma non sono e non mi credo perfetto. La lealtà comprende anche non tradire lo spirito iniziale di una coppia e l'aspetto sessuale è solo uno dei componenti di quel patto, perciò puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che credi di conoscere e si rivela magari un traditore seriale e puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che pur non tradendoti ti fa scontare una pena detentiva ogn santo giorno e magari non puoi neanche evadere perchè c'è il progetto famiglia in piedi e vuoi bene ai tuoi figli e cerchi di resistere. Se non arrivi a capire che un conto è considerare il mentire ed il tradimento un disvalore grave ed un conto è analizzare le persone e le situazioni per capire fino in fondo motivazioni ed agiti (senza per questo giustificare nessuno) non è mica un problema mio eh.





spleen ha detto:


> Io -sono- sincero con chi mi vuole bene, anzi, sono e sono stato leale. Ma non sono e non mi credo perfetto. La lealtà comprende anche non tradire lo spirito iniziale di una coppia e l'aspetto sessuale è solo uno dei componenti di quel patto, perciò puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che credi di conoscere e si rivela magari un traditore seriale e puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che pur non tradendoti ti fa scontare una pena detentiva ogn santo giorno e magari non puoi neanche evadere perchè c'è il progetto famiglia in piedi e vuoi bene ai tuoi figli e cerchi di resistere. Se non arrivi a capire che un conto è considerare il mentire ed il tradimento un disvalore grave ed un conto è analizzare le persone e le situazioni per capire fino in fondo motivazioni ed agiti (senza per questo giustificare nessuno) non è mica un problema mio eh.


Vero , ma ogni storia ha i suoi protagonisti e la sua Trama [emoji41]. E tutte le storie hanno la stessa fine [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ma io i punti sulla patente li ho tutti, ne ho persi un paio anni fa e li ho abbondantemente recuperati, semplicemente sto attento a valutare le situazioni, a capire quando e dove posso correre e leggo i cartelli.
> 
> tu continui a pensare che per i "traditori" sia sempre tutto semplice e siano dei furbi perchè parti dalla fine e di conseguenza vedi lo straccio rosso davanti agli occhi e non cogli tutto quello che è successo prima. Per me è un tuo limite, non tanto per come conduci la tua vita, di più per comprendere chi ti sta attorno
> 
> so benissimo che si chiamano così, ma mi rifiuto di usare certi termini


E la tua vita come l'hai condotta hai ancora tutti i punti [emoji41]??


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fossi certa che mio marito non mi ami più e non gli piacessi...e non potessi separarmi..sarebbe l’unica soluzione , a costo di strapparmi il cuore ...io uno che non mi vuole lo lascerei libero


La sento come te, ma....

Cambiarmi per uscire con una,  bello tranquillo mentre gli altri sono a tavola.. o viceversa..

No.. per me sarebbe fantascienza


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Io -sono- sincero con chi mi vuole bene, anzi, sono e sono stato leale. Ma non sono e non mi credo perfetto. La lealtà comprende anche non tradire lo spirito iniziale di una coppia e l'aspetto sessuale è solo uno dei componenti di quel patto, perciò puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che credi di conoscere e si rivela magari un traditore seriale e puoi trovarti in coppia con una persona che pur non tradendoti ti fa scontare una pena detentiva ogn santo giorno e magari non puoi neanche evadere perchè c'è il progetto famiglia in piedi e vuoi bene ai tuoi figli e cerchi di resistere. Se non arrivi a capire che un conto è considerare il mentire ed il tradimento un disvalore grave ed un conto è analizzare le persone e le situazioni per capire fino in fondo motivazioni ed agiti (senza per questo giustificare nessuno) non è mica un problema mio eh.



Ti do ragione fino a un certo punto ma una persona che mette a rischio un progetto dove sono coinvolti più soggetti perché non si riesce o a recepire o a comunicare  dimostra quanto siamo ancora piccoli [emoji22]


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La sento come te, ma....
> 
> Cambiarmi per uscire con una,  bello tranquillo mentre gli altri sono a tavola.. o viceversa..
> 
> No.. per me sarebbe fantascienza


La forza con la quale ci si aggrappa ad una storia extra dipende ovviamente da quanta affinità c’è tra gli amanti e anche da quanto inferno lasci a casa. 
Si può arrivare anche a questo. 
Qualcuno arriva invece con leggerezza a fare la stessa cosa solo per cambiare la solita minestra. 
Mio marito aveva scambiato una “ professionista” per una fidanzata, con tanto di telefonate ( minchia ma quella lì “lavorava” mica aveva tempo di giocare alla fidanzata), con tante di bugie e scuse per assentarsi da casa, giorni interi ... e figli piccoli.


----------



## Dina74 (16 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Non ho mai preso in considerazione questa ipotesi....non saprei neppure come introdurre il discorso


Ma lui non si chiede se sei frustrata? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La sento come te, ma....
> 
> Cambiarmi per uscire con una,  bello tranquillo mentre gli altri sono a tavola.. o viceversa..
> 
> No.. per me sarebbe fantascienza


perché non è lasciare libero l'altro, ma è liberarsi dell'altro
Meglio ancora voler essere liberi da ogni vincolo


----------



## patroclo (16 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E la tua vita come l'hai condotta hai ancora tutti i punti [emoji41]??


come la patente...alcuni persi ma molti ritrovati


----------



## oriente70 (16 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> come la patente...alcuni persi ma molti ritrovati


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La sento come te, ma....
> 
> Cambiarmi per uscire con una,  bello tranquillo mentre gli altri sono a tavola.. o viceversa..
> 
> No.. per me sarebbe fantascienza


Basta fare come quando tradisci ...solo che il tuo partner lo sa e non gli devi raccontare balle ...non è meglio ? 
Pensa a quando ti cambi per uscire con l’amante fingendo di avere un impegno di lavoro ... con gli altri a tavola ... non è peggio?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Basta fare come quando tradisci ...solo che il tuo partner lo sa e non gli devi raccontare balle ...non è meglio ?
> Pensa a quando ti cambi per uscire con l’amante fingendo di avere un impegno di lavoro ... con gli altri a tavola ... non è peggio?


Non saprei cosa sia "meglio" e cosa sia "peggio" ..

So semplicemente che per me sarebbe un contesto di assoluto disagio far le tabelline con mia ex moglie oggi coinquilina, calendario alla mano, per decidere chi esce con rispettivo compagno/a del venerdì o del sabato sera.

Magari qualcuno lo troverà  pure divertente stile giochetto di società, non saprei.

Io no


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa sia "meglio" e cosa sia "peggio" ..
> 
> So semplicemente che per me sarebbe un contesto di assoluto disagio far le tabelline con mia ex moglie oggi coinquilina, calendario alla mano, per decidere chi esce con rispettivo compagno/a del venerdì o del sabato sera.
> 
> ...


Bastava mettere tutto in chiaro dall'inizio [emoji41]


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bastava mettere tutto in chiaro dall'inizio [emoji41]


Lo dicevano anche i risparmiatori di MPS /Antonveneta


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa sia "meglio" e cosa sia "peggio" ..
> 
> So semplicemente che per me sarebbe un contesto di assoluto disagio far le tabelline con mia ex moglie oggi coinquilina, calendario alla mano, per decidere chi esce con rispettivo compagno/a del venerdì o del sabato sera.
> 
> ...


Invece se lo fa uno solo sll’insapura dell’altro..c’e da sbellicarsi ....


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece se lo fa uno solo sll’insapura dell’altro..c’e da sbellicarsi ....


Questo puoii chiedere al tuo compagno..

Io non mi sbellicavo, mia moglie quando lo fece nemmeno

Ma evidentemente era una condizione di "accettabilità" 

Non ho mai letto ad esempio qui dentro di qualcuno che, in perfetta armonia, convive con l'ex partner e ognuno ha la propria vita che vive senza segreti, mantenendo in casa un buon clima di benessere e collaborazione con l'altro

E se non l'ho mai letto un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa sia "meglio" e cosa sia "peggio" ..
> 
> So semplicemente che per me sarebbe un contesto di assoluto disagio far le tabelline con mia ex moglie oggi coinquilina, calendario alla mano, per decidere chi esce con rispettivo compagno/a del venerdì o del sabato sera.
> 
> ...



Se la moglie è "ex", ed è soltanto "coinquilina" non c'è bisogno di fare "tabelline". Ma solo eventualmente di sapersi organizzare se in casa ci sono figli piccoli. Altro discorso son due, sposati, che ad un certo punto decidono di non farsi mistero del fatto di farsi - ciascuno - i cazzi propri. Tuttavia ancora con la "richiesta" reciproca di essere coppia.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo puoii chiedere al tuo compagno..
> 
> Io non mi sbellicavo, mia moglie quando lo fece nemmeno
> 
> ...



Ma il motivo è semplice.

Non si diventa fratello e sorella, gli attriti ci saranno sempre. Ci sono a convivere gomito a gomito in due che stanno insieme, figurati in due che si lasciano.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Basta fare come quando tradisci ...solo che il tuo partner lo sa e non gli devi raccontare balle ...*non è meglio ? *
> Pensa a quando ti cambi per uscire con l’amante fingendo di avere un impegno di lavoro ... con gli altri a tavola ... non è peggio?


Il meglio e il peggio sono relativi quasi sempre.
E' sicuramente meglio per chi tradisce. Non dover raccontare balle rende tutto molto meno faticoso.
In fin dei conti lo fece anche mia moglie, all'inizio.
All'epoca non usciva mai di sera (oggi ha le sue amiche e finalmente ha cominciato a farlo) e, appunto, mi chiese se poteva uscire a cena con uno che fino a quel momento non era mai praticamente entrato nelle nostre conversazioni.
A distanza di anni posso dirti che se in quella occasione mi avesse raccontato una balla io non sarei qui con voi e non avrei sofferto per quei due anni che ho raccontato. Quindi per me la sua propensione alla sincerità in quell'occasione non appartiene al "meglio", quanto al "peggio". Risparmiare una sofferenza al partner è meglio, per me, di una sincerità che mostra comunque una certa propensione all'opportunismo.
Le coppie aperte nascono per esigenze comuni ad entrambi i componenti, di solito palesate all'inizio del rapporto.
Non sono facili da gestire. Le persone sono tendenzialmente gelose e anche i traditori mal tollerano un tradimento, difficile pensare poi che un tradimento unilaterale possa portare a una coppia aperta.
Più che altro in questi casi non parlerei di coppia aperta, ma di separati in casa.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se la moglie è "ex", ed è soltanto "coinquilina" non c'è bisogno di fare "tabelline". Ma solo eventualmente di sapersi organizzare se in casa ci sono figli piccoli. Altro discorso son due, sposati, che ad un certo punto decidono di non farsi mistero del fatto di farsi - ciascuno - i cazzi propri. Tuttavia ancora con la "richiesta" reciproca di essere coppia.


In teoria lo so come "dovrebbe" funzionare

Ma in pratica io credo sarei inadeguato a realizzare

Probabilmente non uscirei con nessuna e farei ogni sforzo per andare a vivere anche in un buco, ma non in casa


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo puoii chiedere al tuo compagno..
> 
> Io non mi sbellicavo, mia moglie quando lo fece nemmeno
> 
> ...


Continui ad associare mele con Pere.
Una volta scoperto il tradimento si rimane insieme solo se chi ha tradito decide di rimettersi in gfioco investendo nella coppia...Se chi l’ha fatto ti dice “non ti ho lasciato perché non possiamo permetterci di separarci...” che succede ? Continui per finta ma in castità ? Tranne danny hai mai letto di una coppia in cui consapevolmente ci si è detti”non ti amo più ma non possiamo separarci per cui continuiamo a stare insieme in castità perché in ogni caso guai se te la fai con un altro? 
Io conosco una coppia che si definisce  apertamente di “separati in casa”. E se la definizione c’e Significa che non sono situazioni impossibili. Lei vede altri e lui vede altre . Hanno un figlio e un’azienda in comune ..
Attenzione, non sto parlando di coppia aperta..che è altro...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il meglio e il peggio sono relativi quasi sempre.
> E' sicuramente meglio per chi tradisce. Non dover raccontare balle rende tutto molto meno faticoso.
> In fin dei conti lo fece anche mia moglie, all'inizio.
> All'epoca non usciva mai di sera (oggi ha le sue amiche e finalmente ha cominciato a farlo) e, appunto, mi chiese se poteva uscire a cena con uno che fino a quel momento non era mai praticamente entrato nelle nostre conversazioni.
> ...


Per parlare di coppia aperta deve esistere una coppia. Io parlo di separati in casa che vedo meno devastante di sapere il mio partner costretto a stare con me per “forse manco affetto” 
Nel tuo caso non puoi continuare a basarti sui se..se non l’avessi  scoperta probabilmente ora sareste già o separati con lei altrove o nella stessa situazione ... chissà perché ne vedi una diversa


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria lo so come "dovrebbe" funzionare
> 
> Ma in pratica io credo sarei inadeguato a realizzare
> 
> Probabilmente non uscirei con nessuna e farei ogni sforzo per andare a vivere anche in un buco, ma non in casa


Quindi tradisci solo per l'adrenalina che il tradimento ti procura.

Boh... Non è una roba che capisco molto....


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In teoria lo so come "dovrebbe" funzionare
> 
> Ma in pratica io credo sarei inadeguato a realizzare
> 
> Probabilmente non uscirei con nessuna e farei ogni sforzo per andare a vivere anche in un buco, ma non in casa


Anch’io...
Ma se chi rimane accettando che l’altro non ti consideri più , perché in un buco non ci vuole stare e perché vuole avere una quotidianità con i figli.... che fa...alla sofferenza deve aggiungere anche la moglie che si deprime e la propria castità(anche emotiva )?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


Impeccabile.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo dicevano anche i risparmiatori di MPS /Antonveneta


Infatti c'è sempre uno che si fida e l'altro se ne approfitta [emoji41].
Però c'è anche qualche direttore di banca che ha avvisato i suoi correntisti ed è stato allontanato [emoji41]uno scemo [emoji41] con la coscienza pulita [emoji41].


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono anche tanti profumieri. I complimenti non necessariamente sono
> Approcci.
> È che ,quando accadano certi eventi nella nostra vita tiriamo conclusioni.Si vede marcio ovunque.


Anche questo é vero.
La mia compagna - tanto per fare un esempio - ha sempre avuto ed ha tutt'ora una forte spinta egocentrica. 
Mettersi al centro dell'attenzione con una parola in più o entrare subito in confidenza con chi non conosce bene sono sue caratteristiche da sempre, solo che prima le vedevo anche come una conseguenza del suo essere naturalmente socievole e spontanea, ora le valuto anche in chiave seduttiva...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... sempre a carico del tradito e a spese dei figli.
> Ma anche no.
> Opportunismo per opportunismo.
> Ha senso lasciarsi quando tutti ne escono bene.
> ...


Lasciamo perdere i casi limite.
Ce ne sono viceversa parecchi dove un'accesa conflittualità unita alla fine di ogni spinta positiva non possono che avere come unica soluzione la separazione.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per parlare di coppia aperta deve esistere una coppia. *Io parlo di separati in casa* *che vedo meno devastante* di sapere il mio partner costretto a stare con me per “forse manco affetto”
> Nel tuo caso non puoi continuare a basarti sui se..se non l’avessi  scoperta probabilmente ora sareste già o separati con lei altrove o nella stessa situazione ... *chissà perché ne vedi una diversa*


Io credo che sia una condizione a cui si possa arrivare solo gradualmente, e mai per decisione unilaterale e comunque prelude spesso a una separazione fisica, inevitabile prima o poi.
Non è che da separati in casa  non si litiga se emergono ugualmente rancori, gelosie, frustrazioni. Non si riesce facilmente a passare dall'amore all'indifferenza. 
Non è alternativa al tradimento proprio perché il tradimento esclude la separazione, la rinuncia al coniuge. 
Chi tradisce vuole il marito o la moglie ma anche l'amante. Non li trova affatto in opposizione.
Chi si separa rifiuta il marito o la moglie sotto ogni piano. Non ci esce più, non ci fa più le vacanze, non è neppure più obbligato a raccontare cosa fa quando esce e qualsiasi comunicazione ha una funzione puramente organizzativa.
Non si è neppure amici da separati in casa, nel senso che non puoi avere alcuna confidenza che possa essere paragonabile all'amicizia con chi è diventato un ex.
Ho visto i miei vicini.... anni da separati in casa in quanto lei non aveva reddito. Litigate furibonde ogni tot. Ne sono usciti devastati. Lui si è dato al bere, lei è uscita pazza, la figlia non parliamone.
Ora si sono separati dopo anni impossibili. Le loro condizioni economiche sono al limite della sopravvivenza, ma almeno non stanno più male. Forse.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Le caratteristiche descritte e *messe insieme * danno idea di quello che intendo.
> Ho dimenticato di aggiungere che il seno coppa E è ben messo in mostra. Non valorizzato, ma semplicemente mostrato apertamente.
> Così come una donna taglia 40 fisico invidiabile può essere volgare dal modo in cui si presenta. Abbigliamento & comportamento.
> Ho dato l’esempio della taglia 48, seni immensi fuori, minigonna e trucco pesante perché è proprio il tipo di mio marito. Non ne passa una così senza che lui si giri.
> Poi d’accordo con te che la volgarità non è solo una questione di taglia, ma di molte altre cose insieme


Io sto con una donna che é esteticamente agli antipodi di quella da te descritta. 
E mi piace, mi piace parecchio.
Però può piacermi anche parecchio - sebbene dubito che mi ci accompagnerei a vita - una donna come quella da te descritta.
Per il semplice motivo che se ogni giorno mangi pesce (freschissimo, leggero, gustoso) ogni tanto puoi avere voglia di una bella bistecca al sangue, ma ti guardi bene dal farne alimento quotidiano.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me lei piace fisicamente. Quando la vedo in giro nuda, che gira per casa, beh, non so resistere. Cioè, ultimamente mi impongo di non vederla, perché non ha più senso sbavare per lei.


Idem.
Peraltro, dopo un po' diventa anche facile.
Nella mia situazione sento necessario quanto più distacco possibile, per non ricadere in certe spire autolesionistiche, e in questi casi sbavare è la scelta peggiore che si possa fare.
Tempo fa, scherzando, mi disse :" tanto lo so che mi vuoi saltare addosso". Per fortuna a quell'affermazione ci fu un seguito, certo rimane evidente testimonianza di una chiara consapevolezza da parte sua.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che sia una condizione a cui si possa arrivare solo gradualmente, e mai per decisione unilaterale e comunque prelude sempre a una separazione fisica, inevitabile prima o poi.
> Non è che da separati in casa non si litiga. Emergono ugualmente rancori, gelosie, frustrazioni. Si cancellano ricordi. Non si riesce facilmente a passare dall'amore all'indifferenza.
> Non è alternativa al tradimento proprio perché il tradimento esclude la separazione, la rinuncia al coniuge.
> Chi tradisce vuole il marito o la moglie ma anche l'amante. Non li trova affatto in opposizione.
> ...


Credo che si continuino a confrontare situazioni diverse . Chiaro che la soluzione migliore sia la separazione ... ma lo stare insieme per forza pensando che l’altro non mi voglia ma sia “costretto” a stare con me ... sarebbe (per me) una tortura psicologica insopportabile. Per altruismo preferirei liberare l’altro. Sarebbe il male minore . (A meno di covare più speranze di quanto di voglia far credere) 
Cioè credo soffrirei di meno a condividerci la quotidianità forzata sapendolo libero . Riguardo ai litigi non farebbe differenza ... 
la casa rimane la stessa , le spese si dividono , la quotidianità coi figli pure ...
Ma la vita procederebbe per ciascuno secondo le proprie aspettative . 
Poi magari chi si sentiva con le ali tarpate scopre pure che là fuori è una tale cacca che forse quello che si ritrova accanto comincia ad acquisire un nuovo aspetto di “gradevolezza”... 
spesso il sospetto delle mancate opportunità fa peggio della certezza che le opportunità non erano poi sto granché ....insieme all’immagine che si ha di se’.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi tradisci solo per l'adrenalina che il tradimento ti procura.
> 
> Boh... Non è una roba che capisco molto....


Ma io non parlavo di tradimento

Ma di convivenza forzata


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La forza con la quale ci si aggrappa ad una storia extra dipende ovviamente da quanta affinità c’è tra gli amanti e anche da quanto inferno lasci a casa.
> Si può arrivare anche a questo.
> Qualcuno arriva invece con leggerezza a fare la stessa cosa solo per cambiare la solita minestra.
> Mio marito aveva scambiato una “ professionista” per una fidanzata, con tanto di telefonate ( minchia ma quella lì “lavorava” mica aveva tempo di giocare alla fidanzata), con tante di bugie e scuse per assentarsi da casa, giorni interi ... e figli piccoli.



...quindi magari s'è giocato pure un bel po' di quattrini..


----------



## Lara3 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io sto con una donna che é esteticamente agli antipodi di quella da te descritta.
> E mi piace, mi piace parecchio.
> Però può piacermi anche parecchio - sebbene dubito che mi ci accompagnerei a vita - una donna come quella da te descritta.
> Per il semplice motivo che se ogni giorno mangi pesce (freschissimo, leggero, gustoso) ogni tanto puoi avere voglia di una bella bistecca al sangue, ma ti guardi bene dal farne alimento quotidiano.


Boh... a me se non piace l’uomo con la pancia, non mi piace mai.
Non è che mi viene la voglia qualche volta di conoscere un uomo con la pancia.
Ma capisco il tuo discorso


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Invece se lo fa uno solo sll’insapura dell’altro..c’e da sbellicarsi ....


Gli unici due casi di mia conoscenza di 'coppie aperte', cioè dove entrambi hanno un'altra vita e entrambi ne sono al corrente - sono casi nei quali per motivi squisitamente, esclusivamente economici lasciarsi sarebbe catastrofico per entrambi.


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che sia una condizione a cui si possa arrivare solo gradualmente, e mai per decisione unilaterale e comunque prelude spesso a una separazione fisica, inevitabile prima o poi.
> Non è che da separati in casa  non si litiga se emergono ugualmente rancori, gelosie, frustrazioni. Non si riesce facilmente a passare dall'amore all'indifferenza.
> *Non è alternativa al tradimento proprio perché il tradimento esclude la separazione, la rinuncia al coniuge.*
> Chi tradisce vuole il marito o la moglie ma anche l'amante. Non li trova affatto in opposizione.
> ...


Ma sei sicuro? non è che si fa di necessità virtù? alla fine dopo anni assieme , mutuo, figli magari in fase adolescenziale quindi difficili da gestire non si faccia la scelta comoda solo per questo? Ma se tua moglie , scusa ti prendo sempre ad esempio te, fosse stata libera dalla bambina pensi veramente non ti avrebbe dato il benservito? Magari poi convivendo con l altro si sarebbe pentita,  ma in quella fase ...... tu eri di troppo ....e anche la bambina.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anch’io...
> Ma se chi rimane accettando che l’altro non ti consideri più , perché in un buco non ci vuole stare e perché vuole avere una quotidianità con i figli.... che fa...alla sofferenza deve aggiungere anche la moglie che si deprime e la propria castità(anche emotiva )?


Fossero solo quelle le ragioni, sarebbe tutto semplice.
Anche se non intervenissero i sentimenti a complicare tutto.
Io per anni ho "visto" solo mia moglie. L'idea di trovarmi tra le braccia di un'altra non mi è mai passata per la testa, ma non per l'adesione acritica a un patto, ma proprio perché per me lei era la mia vita, era lei che "amavo", lei che volevo e che in fin dei conti desidero ancora.
Dopo il tradimento è stato questo e anche la speranza che alimentava questo sentimento ad aggiungersi a tutte le altre ragioni. E ogni momento felice che passavamo insieme, ogni sguardo e sorriso che mi regalava non facevano che mantenermi su questa strada. A questo aggiungi il resto che hai detto, poi tutti i momenti belli passati insieme.
E quella bruttissima sensazione di vuoto che provo quando lei non c'è.
Tempo fa uscii con una, una bella ragazza tra l'altro. Ero nel periodo post scoperta. Mi stupii di come non ne fossi minimamente attratto dal punto di vista fisico. Ecco: è già un progresso - in un certo senso - riuscire a staccarmi dall'idea di intimità fisica esclusiva che ho con mia moglie e che per anni non mi ha fatto desiderare le altre.
Per fare i separati in casa bisogna essersi allontanati in due, e quasi sicuramene essersi traditi vicendevolmente è indispensabile per riuscirci.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non parlavo di tradimento
> 
> Ma di convivenza forzata


Infatti non capivo. Perché mi pareva che si stesse parlando, più che altro, della situazione in cui due - lungi dal volersi separare  - sono reciprocamente a conoscenza delle rispettive libertà.
Tu la hai portata sul piano della convivenza forzata. Ma solo tu. Di qui, la mia osservazione. Perché non capisco. Scusa eh... Perché se devo credere che  - da traditore seriale. - non auspichi di avere il via libera, allora posso solo supporre che per te tradire equivale ad adrenalina e basta. Il che spiega peraltro la tua cd. "regola del 5" (o del 3... Non ricordo.  ) che spiegasti quando giungesti qui 

Oltre al fatto. (anche comprensibile) che ti piace andare per altri lidi, ma non ami il reciproco.... 
Capisco eh. Mica che no


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro? non è che si fa di necessità virtù? alla fine dopo anni assieme , mutuo, figli magari in fase adolescenziale quindi difficili da gestire non si faccia la scelta comoda solo per questo? Ma se tua moglie , scusa ti prendo sempre ad esempio te, fosse stata libera dalla bambina pensi veramente non ti avrebbe dato il benservito? Magari poi convivendo con l altro si sarebbe pentita,  ma in quella fase ...... *tu eri di troppo* ....e anche la bambina.


Possiamo ridimensionarci un attimo?
Non è che uno che vedi tre ore ogni due settimane in motel riempie la tua vita in tutto e per tutto.
Aggiunge, ma, cavoli, non ci mangi insieme, non ci fai le vacanze, non condividi nulla se non quello spazio definito e limitato.
Certo che poi puoi anche pensare che da quelle 3 ore tu possa anche progettare una vita insieme, che è un'altra cosa.
Quanti l'han fatto?
Qui?
Nessuno o quasi, mi sembra.


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Possiamo ridimensionarci un attimo?
> Non è che uno che vedi tre ore ogni due settimane in motel riempie la tua vita in tutto e per tutto.
> Aggiunge, ma, cavoli, non ci mangi insieme, non ci fai le vacanze, non condividi nulla se non quello spazio definito e limitato.
> Certo che poi puoi anche pensare che da quelle 3 ore tu possa anche progettare una vita insieme, che è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Della narrazione che fai di loro non pare proprio che sia come asserisci qui sopra....e in quelle tre ore sogni e vorresti non finissero mai e senza l impegno dei figli uno ad andarsene o meno un pensierino serio ce lo fa....perchè è proprio quella quotidianità con te che non sopporta più ( e che tu vedi come un valore).....ti chiedo scusa se ha toccato evidentemente un nervo scoperto.  La chiudo qui.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Possiamo ridimensionarci un attimo?
> Non è che uno che vedi tre ore ogni due settimane in motel riempie la tua vita in tutto e per tutto.
> Aggiunge, ma, cavoli, non ci mangi insieme, non ci fai le vacanze, non condividi nulla se non quello spazio definito e limitato.
> Certo che poi puoi anche pensare che da quelle 3 ore tu possa anche progettare una vita insieme, che è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Non si arriva a pensare a un matrimonio insieme se fossero state solo le 3 ore ogni 2 settimane. Questo è quello che ti è stato detto.
Comunque la tua lei al momento della scoperta si è trovata l’amante senza lavoro. Inoltre è rimasta delusa ( se ricordo bene) della leggerezza con la quale l’amante abbandonava la compagna ed il figlio di lei che aveva visto crescere.
Comunque solo il fatto di essere rimasto senza lavoro ha fatto sì che la scelta ricadesse su di te.
Se invece non fosse stato così ?
Una storia tra 2 amanti può essere anche molto intensa. Io non so come può essere nei casi in cui si incontra solo 3 ore in un motel per fare sesso. Lo trovo squallido e mi sentirei usata solo per sesso. 
Ma non è detto che era solo quello il tempo che hanno passato insieme


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che si continuino a confrontare situazioni diverse . Chiaro che la soluzione migliore sia la separazione ... ma lo stare insieme per forza pensando che l’altro non mi voglia ma sia “costretto” a stare con me ... sarebbe (per me) una tortura psicologica insopportabile. Per altruismo preferirei liberare l’altro. Sarebbe il male minore . (A meno di covare più speranze di quanto di voglia far credere)
> Cioè credo soffrirei di meno a condividerci la quotidianità forzata sapendolo libero . Riguardo ai litigi non farebbe differenza ...
> la casa rimane la stessa , le spese si dividono , la quotidianità coi figli pure ...
> Ma la vita procederebbe per ciascuno secondo le proprie aspettative .
> ...


Verissimo. 
Te lo confesso: sarebbe pure auspicabile arrivare a consapevolezze di questo tipo.
Magari anche scoprire il contrario, ovvero che fuori c'è un mondo migliore.
Però...
Nel mondo ideale io potrei dire a mia moglie "Esco per acquisire consapevolezze delle mie potenzialità nel mondo femminile e verificare se ha ancora senso investire nella nostra storia", senza temere alcuna conseguenza.
Nel mondo reale procedo con i piedi di piombo cercando di intuire come muovermi senza fare l'elefante in una cristalleria.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Te lo confesso: sarebbe pure auspicabile arrivare a consapevolezze di questo tipo.
> Magari anche scoprire il contrario, ovvero che fuori c'è un mondo migliore.
> Però...
> ...


Perché evidentemente la ami ancora nonostante il suo tradimento.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Della narrazione che fai di loro non pare proprio che sia come asserisci qui sopra....e in quelle tre ore *sogni* e vorresti non finissero mai e senza l impegno dei figli uno ad andarsene o meno un pensierino serio ce lo fa....perchè è proprio quella quotidianità con te che non sopporta più ( e che tu vedi come un valore).....ti chiedo scusa se ha toccato evidentemente un nervo scoperto.  La chiudo qui.


Sogni...
I sogni che fanno tutti gli amanti, soprattutto quando il desiderio di vedersi è frustrato dalla necessità di incastrarsi nelle ore buche in cui nessuno li può scoprire.
Nessun nervo scoperto.
Le decisioni che prendi a 20 non sono le stesse che fai quando di anni ne hai 40 o 50.
E' probabile che non essendo genitori ci saremmo lasciati entrambi.
E' sicuro che se non fossimo stati conviventi ci saremmo lasciati.
Per poi magari rimetterci insieme. E' già accaduto, molti anni fa.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché evidentemente la ami ancora nonostante il suo tradimento.


Mentirei se negassi un legame affettivo profondo.
Il nonostante non è quello.
Il tradimento è un sintomo, il resto la diagnosi.
E' quella che non va bene.
E sono io che devo cercare la cura, per me, mica aspettarla ancora da lei.


----------



## Lostris (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non si arriva a pensare a un matrimonio insieme se fossero state solo le 3 ore ogni 2 settimane. Questo è quello che ti è stato detto.
> Comunque la tua lei al momento della scoperta si è trovata l’amante senza lavoro. Inoltre è rimasta delusa ( se ricordo bene) della leggerezza con la quale l’amante abbandonava la compagna ed il figlio di lei che aveva visto crescere.
> Comunque solo il fatto di essere rimasto senza lavoro ha fatto sì che la scelta ricadesse su di te.
> Se invece non fosse stato così ?
> ...


Ma l’intensità può anche ruotare esclusivamente intorno al sesso e al coinvolgimento che questo comporta.

È un piano comunicativo incredibile la condivisione e l’uso dei corpi, degli umori, la ricerca del piacere reciproco, l’intesa e l’intimità che si può venire a creare.

Ti pare poco? A me no, per niente...

Ci si _usa_ gioiosamente a vicenda in modo consapevole, relativamente a quella dimensione.
Che non è poco.

Al limite è necessariamente _parziale_. Ma è un concetto molto diverso.

Poi certo, più ci aggiungi (sentimenti, emozioni, progettualità) più il carico diventa “pesante”. 
Ma meno resta “parziale”, meno ovviamente è gestibile quando si parla di relazione clandestina.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma l’intensità può anche ruotare esclusivamente intorno al sesso e al coinvolgimento che questo comporta.
> 
> È un piano comunicativo incredibile la condivisione e l’uso dei corpi, degli umori, la ricerca del piacere reciproco, l’intesa e l’intimità che si può venire a creare.
> 
> ...


Neppure a me.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti non capivo. Perché mi pareva che si stesse parlando, più che altro, della situazione in cui due - lungi dal volersi separare  - sono reciprocamente a conoscenza delle rispettive libertà.
> Tu la hai portata sul piano della convivenza forzata. Ma solo tu. Di qui, la mia osservazione. Perché non capisco. Scusa eh... Perché se devo credere che  - da traditore seriale. - non auspichi di avere il via libera, allora posso solo supporre che per te tradire equivale ad adrenalina e basta. Il che spiega peraltro la tua cd. "regola del 5" (o del 3... Non ricordo.  ) che spiegasti quando giungesti qui
> 
> Oltre al fatto. (anche comprensibile) che ti piace andare per altri lidi, ma non ami il reciproco....
> Capisco eh. Mica che no


Mah.. mi pare fosse tutto partito da un discorso di ieri con   [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]  .. 

In particolare da una domanda diretta di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] fatta a lui ieri

Quindi una scelta di separazione in casa partendo da un loro modello di situazione, dove il tradimento passato sarebbe appunto "passato" e la separazione sarebbe per disagio di coppia attuale

A me sembra di essere assolutamente dentro i lidi iniziali in cui è scaturito il tema


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. mi pare fosse tutto partito da un discorso di ieri con   @_danny_  ..
> 
> In particolare da una domanda diretta di @_Jacaranda_ fatta a lui ieri
> 
> ...



Scusa.

Credevo che la discussione fosse poi svoltata su questo (faccio copia - incolla.... non so che esce , scusate...).

La parte in grassetto, è quella di Jacaranda.

Pardon, comunque, non volevo travisare 






 Originariamente Scritto da *Skorpio* 				 La sento come te, ma....

 Cambiarmi per uscire con una,  bello tranquillo mentre gli altri sono a tavola.. o viceversa..

 No.. per me sarebbe fantascienza :smile:



*Basta fare come quando tradisci ...solo che il tuo partner lo sa e non gli devi raccontare balle ...non è meglio ? 
 Pensa a quando ti cambi per uscire con l’amante fingendo di avere un impegno di lavoro ... con gli altri a tavola ... non è peggio? 
*


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Anche questo é vero.
> La mia compagna - tanto per fare un esempio - ha sempre avuto ed ha tutt'ora una forte spinta egocentrica.
> Mettersi al centro dell'attenzione con una parola in più o entrare subito in confidenza con chi non conosce bene sono sue caratteristiche da sempre, solo che prima le vedevo anche come una conseguenza del suo essere naturalmente socievole e spontanea, ora le valuto anche in chiave seduttiva...


è cambiata la tua prospettiva e non solo nei confronti di lei ma anche di chi si approccia a lei.

In questo caso hai sviluppato insicurezza.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Basta fare come quando tradisci ...solo che il tuo partner lo sa e non gli devi raccontare balle ...non è meglio ?
> Pensa a quando ti cambi per uscire con l’amante fingendo di avere un impegno di lavoro ... con gli altri a tavola ... non è peggio?


Ritorno su questo tema, che ritengo importante, portando (al solito) la mia esperienza personale come esempio.
Quando arrivai qui il tema della libertà di lasciar uscire il partner con altri emergeva da alcune mie considerazioni.
Per me era un'esigenza di controllo. Molti queste considerazioni le giudicarono - negativamente - la "libertà di tradire" non trova proseliti.
Ma se mia moglie mi avesse detto tutto sarei stato meno male?
Forse sarei stato meno preda dell'angoscia, che è una gran parte dello stare male.
Ma il mio è un caso particolare, io ho vissuto un tradimento mentre avveniva.
Molti lo scoprono solo dopo, e non mi sembra stiano meglio.
Per lei sarebbe stato un vantaggio non da poco. Avrebbe potuto uscire alla luce del sole, anche magari concedersi qualche svago in più, una cena, una gita, vivere esperienze  oltre il motel, tra l'altro senza attribuirsi troppi sensi di colpa o avere paura di essere scoperta e delle conseguenze.
Io... beh, io inizialmente avrei sofferto. Forse col tempo me ne sarei fatto una ragione, ma se fossi rimasto solo questo tempo sarebbe diventato enormemente lungo. La sensazione di stare a casa soli mentre una moglie si è presa dichiaratamente la libertà di uscire con un altro non deve essere piacevole.
Non c'è niente di peggio che trovare un partner per non restare soli, e sono sicuro che le motivazioni per me, dall'altra parte, all'epoca non avrebbero potuto che essere  queste. Chi ti fila? 
E poi? Quando mia moglie avesse mollato lui? Che cosa sarebbe rimasto? Chi avrebbe trovato? Un uomo frustrato, incattivito, un rapporto ormai annichilito?
Tradire ha alla base una scommessa: quella di farla franca. Se la vinci, vivi una bella esperienza con un amante e quando finisce hai comunque sempre un marito e una vita.
Se la perdi, non comprometti nulla che non perderesti ugualmente se dicessi la verità.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ritorno su questo tema, che ritengo importante, portando (al solito) la mia esperienza personale come esempio.
> Quando arrivai qui il tema della libertà di lasciar uscire il partner con altri emergeva da alcune mie considerazioni.
> Per me era un'esigenza di controllo. Molti queste considerazioni le giudicarono - negativamente - la "libertà di tradire" non trova proseliti.
> Ma se mia moglie mi avesse detto tutto sarei stato meno male?
> ...



Mi vengono in mente le parole di mio marito quando, di fronte al fatto che  (pur sempre tardi) mi fossi definitivamente negata, mi disse che allora avrebbe dovuto avere la "liberatoria" per farlo fuori. Come se gli servisse 

Però la ragiono così, perché in fin dei conti non  concepirei la "MIA" coppia come una coppia. "di corna". Ma quando oramai le corna sono palesi.... Cosa si salva, oltre alla facciata  (che poi è una cosa assai buffa anche dire che si salva....). Intendo per le coppie dove il tradimento e' palesemente bidirezionale.
Fossi in un traditore, agognerei ad avere questa liberatoria! Chiaro: il mio partner, per avervi interesse, dovrebbe poter fare altrettanto. 

Capisco bene che tu, da non traditore, non vi vedresti alcun vantaggio. Ed anzi... Come al tempo non ne vidi certamente io, del resto, di fronte alle parole di mio marito....

Però se mi metto nell'ottica di uno che tradisce, altroché se la prospettiva mi cambierebbe. E che son scema, a sdegnarmi di avere la licenza di uccidere? 
Io poi non ce la potrei fare. Ma proprio a tradire, mica a farne una questione di facciata. 

Cioè... Il famoso. "si fa ma non si dice". A quel punto, ad essere in due, mica poi detto... Anzi.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Riporto una domanda che ti ho fatto poco fa: perché non fare semplicemente i separati in casa ?
> Tu liberi lei e le dai lampossibilita’ di trovare l’uomo dei tuoi sogni e tu cominci a “riprendere” le tue sembianze ....



 [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] Io sono entrato nella discussione su questa domanda di [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]

Che alle spalle di quella ipotetica coppia vi fosse tradimento, nocumento o altro non mi interessava minimamente

Descrivevo quella situazione di apparente "equilibrio" come una teoria, che nella pratica io non potrei sostenere.

E non credo di essere l'unico


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi vengono in mente le parole di mio marito quando, di fronte al fatto che  (pur sempre tardi) mi fossi definitivamente negata, mi disse che allora avrebbe dovuto avere la "liberatoria" per farlo fuori. Come se gli servisse
> 
> Però la ragiono così, perché in fin dei conti non  concepirei la "MIA" coppia come una coppia. "di corna". Ma quando oramai le corna sono palesi.... Cosa si salva, oltre alla facciata  (che poi è una cosa assai buffa anche dire che si salva....). Intendo per le coppie dove il tradimento e' palesemente bidirezionale.
> Fossi in un traditore, agognerei ad avere questa liberatoria! Chiaro: il mio partner, per avervi interesse, dovrebbe poter fare altrettanto.
> ...


So che dico una cosa che può risultare incomprensibile e che tanto non riesco a spiegare
Ho tradito, ma se avessi avuto la liberatoria avrei lasciato.
Dare la liberatoria vuol dire il totale disinteresse.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Foglia_ Io sono entrato nella discussione su questa domanda di @_Jacaranda_ a @_danny_
> 
> Che alle spalle di quella ipotetica coppia vi fosse tradimento, nocumento o altro non mi interessava minimamente
> 
> ...


No non lo sei
Forse potrei vivere da separata in casa ma comunque non informerei l'altro di mie eventuali storie e sicuramente non vorrei saperle.


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> So che dico una cosa che può risultare incomprensibile e che tanto non riesco a spiegare
> Ho tradito, ma se avessi avuto la liberatoria avrei lasciato.
> *Dare la liberatoria vuol dire il totale disinteresse*.


Quoto il neretto.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> So che dico una cosa che può risultare incomprensibile e che tanto non riesco a spiegare
> Ho tradito, ma se avessi avuto la liberatoria avrei lasciato.
> Dare la liberatoria vuol dire il totale disinteresse.



Si parlava di una liberatoria ovviamente RECIPROCA.

Boh.... Io dico che però, se mio marito mi avesse fatto le corna, io lo avessi scoperto (il sentore lo ho anche avuto... fregava cazzi di indagare ) ed avessi "rilanciato" con un bel "facciamo che da oggi siamo entrambi aperti"? mi sarei aspettata grosso modo un bel "sollievo" da parte sua. Anzi no, ma insomma.... Mio marito diciamo che non era proprio il top .


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si parlava di una liberatoria ovviamente RECIPROCA.
> 
> Boh.... Io dico che però, se mio marito mi avesse fatto le corna, io lo avessi scoperto (il sentore lo ho anche avuto... fregava cazzi di indagare ) ed avessi "rilanciato" con un bel "facciamo che da oggi siamo entrambi aperti"? mi sarei aspettata grosso modo un bel "sollievo" da parte sua. Anzi no, ma insomma.... Mio marito diciamo che non era proprio il top .


dipende perchè tradisci 
Provo a spiegarmi: io ho tradito in un momento in cui con mio marito non avevo problemi e sapevo (non posso averne la certezza) che lui era innamorato di me. Il mio tradimento era una parentesi fuori dal nostro rapporto che non ha subito il minimo cambiamento durante quel periodo.
Se mi avesse scoperto e mi avesse dato carta bianca avrei capito che a lui di me fregava zero. Avrei chiuso.
E' un po ' il discorso che feci a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] quando raccontò la sua reazione alla scoperta


----------



## HP72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ....
> Tradire ha alla base una scommessa: quella di farla franca. Se la vinci, vivi una bella esperienza con un amante e quando finisce hai comunque sempre un marito e una vita.
> Se la perdi, non comprometti nulla che non perderesti ugualmente se dicessi la verità.


In generale, ed in particolare se ci sono figli di mezzo, se dici la verità magari perdi il compagno, ma mantieni un rapporto di sincerità che puoi "spendere" successivamente


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende perchè tradisci
> Provo a spiegarmi: io ho tradito in un momento in cui con mio marito non avevo problemi e sapevo (non posso averne la certezza) che lui era innamorato di me. Il mio tradimento era una parentesi fuori dal nostro rapporto che non ha subito il minimo cambiamento durante quel periodo.
> Se mi avesse scoperto e mi avesse dato carta bianca avrei capito che a lui di me fregava zero. Avrei chiuso.
> E' un po ' il discorso che feci a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] quando raccontò la sua reazione alla scoperta


Eh no che non capisco.

Se io, di fronte a un tradimento, mi pongo  (anziché in modalità lutto, disperazione, rabbia etc. etc) in maniera assolutamente propositiva, comprensiva e costruttiva  (anche per me).... Allora non va bene? 

Eh no. Questo no. 

Ci sta che A ME possa non interessare mettere le corna (per me è stato così).
Ma se a me interessasse, sarei IO che difficilmente potrei sorbirmi il "moralismo" del traditore. . Eh


----------



## HP72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende perchè tradisci
> Provo a spiegarmi: io ho tradito in un momento in cui con mio marito non avevo problemi e sapevo (non posso averne la certezza) che lui era innamorato di me. Il mio tradimento era una parentesi fuori dal nostro rapporto che non ha subito il minimo cambiamento durante quel periodo.
> *Se mi avesse scoperto* e mi avesse dato carta bianca avrei capito che a lui di me fregava zero. Avrei chiuso.
> E' un po ' il discorso che feci a @_danny_ quando raccontò la sua reazione alla scoperta


Si ma  dopo la scoperta lui non sarà più la persone che era nel momento in cui hai deciso di tradire ...


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no che non capisco.
> 
> Se io, di fronte a un tradimento, mi pongo  (anziché in modalità lutto, disperazione, rabbia etc. etc) in maniera assolutamente propositiva, comprensiva e costruttiva  (anche per me).... Allora non va bene?
> 
> ...


Perfetto hai scritto benissimo ....questo guardare con la lente d' ingrandimento la reazione del tradito è veramente insopportabile...purtroppo non l ha scoperta altrimenti sarebbe qui a scrivere in ben altro modo!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh no che non capisco.
> 
> Se io, di fronte a un tradimento, mi pongo  (anziché in modalità lutto, disperazione, rabbia etc. etc) in maniera assolutamente propositiva, comprensiva e costruttiva  (anche per me).... Allora non va bene?
> 
> ...


Di fronte a un tradimento se tieni all'altro reagisci (o almeno io reagirei) con rabbia. Valuterei se chiudere ecc ecc
Se reagisci con "ok serena hai il mio benestare" e io tengo a te la mia reazione è di chiudere.
Certo che se tradisci perchè dell'altro non te ne frega nulla il suo benestare può solo renderti felice


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende perchè tradisci
> Provo a spiegarmi: io ho tradito in un momento in cui con mio marito non avevo problemi e sapevo (non posso averne la certezza) che lui era innamorato di me. Il mio tradimento era una parentesi fuori dal nostro rapporto che non ha subito il minimo cambiamento durante quel periodo.
> *Se mi avesse scoperto e mi avesse dato carta bianca avrei capito che a lui di me fregava zero. Avrei chiuso*.
> E' un po ' il discorso che feci a @_danny_ quando raccontò la sua reazione alla scoperta


forse ti avrebbe mandato affanculo lui!!! altro che tu di qui o tu di là...insopportabile


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Si ma  dopo la scoperta lui non sarà più la persone che era nel momento in cui hai deciso di tradire ...


Sicuramente
Ovvio che il lavoro maggiore per ricominciare sarebbe il mio e potrebbe non servire.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

E ci mancherebbe [emoji41]


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> *forse ti avrebbe mandato affanculo lui!*!! altro che tu di qui o tu di là...insopportabile


E sarebbe stata una reazione più che comprensibile, molto meglio della carta bianca
Guarda che o io ho scritto male o tu non hai capito


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> dipende perchè tradisci
> Provo a spiegarmi: io ho tradito in un momento in cui con mio marito non avevo problemi e sapevo (non posso averne la certezza) che lui era innamorato di me. Il mio tradimento era una parentesi fuori dal nostro rapporto che non ha subito il minimo cambiamento durante quel periodo.
> Se mi avesse scoperto e mi avesse dato carta bianca avrei capito che a lui di me fregava zero. Avrei chiuso.
> *E' un po ' il discorso che feci a @danny quando raccontò la sua reazione alla scoperta*


Sì.
Io l'ho capito, ma dubito comunque l'avrei fermata. Era un treno in corsa.
Non mi vedeva più da come era coinvolta da lui.
E la mia reazione era unicamente volta a mantenere il controllo su di lei: non credo che lei abbia colto indifferenza nel mio atteggiamento. Forse l'avrebbe anche desiderato, chissà, ma... se stai con uno capisci cosa prova esattamente, non hai bisogno di conferme e prove di questo tipo.
Infatti non ha funzionato, non mi ha creduto, non si è fidata della mia "apertura" (giustamente) e ha fatto quello che voleva.
E io ogni volta che emergeva qualche bugia mi incazzavo e a ogni scenata lei nascondeva sempre più, fino a che io ho perso il controllo di tutto quello che poteva rendersi visibile.
Restare nel dubbio è quanto di più angoscioso possibile.
Non sai più da che parte stia la verità.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto il neretto.


Il neretto è un modo gentile per mandare a quel paese il traditore [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Di fronte a un tradimento se tieni all'altro reagisci (o almeno io reagirei) con rabbia. Valuterei se chiudere ecc ecc
> Se reagisci con "ok serena hai il mio benestare" e io tengo a te la mia reazione è di chiudere.
> Certo che se tradisci perchè dell'altro non te ne frega nulla il suo benestare può solo renderti felice



Tu reagiresti con rabbia.

Io adesso, se dovessi avere un nuovo compagno, e dovessi scoprire che questo mi mette le corna, credo reagirei mollandolo all'istante.


Per il mio carattere. 

Se fossi predisposta pure io a mettere le corna, probabilmente reagirei in modo più costruttivo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi vengono in mente le parole di mio marito quando, di fronte al fatto che  (pur sempre tardi) mi fossi definitivamente negata, mi disse che allora avrebbe dovuto avere la "liberatoria" per farlo fuori. Come se gli servisse
> 
> Però la ragiono così, perché in fin dei conti non  concepirei la "MIA" coppia come una coppia. "di corna". Ma quando oramai le corna sono palesi.... Cosa si salva, oltre alla facciata  (che poi è una cosa assai buffa anche dire che si salva....). Intendo per le coppie dove il tradimento e' palesemente bidirezionale.
> Fossi in un traditore, agognerei ad avere questa liberatoria! Chiaro: il mio partner, per avervi interesse, dovrebbe poter fare altrettanto.
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia ma mi chiedo come mai dovessi "negarti definitivamente"


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia ma mi chiedo come mai dovessi "negarti definitivamente"


Scusa. La mia storia è lunga, e non mi è possibile raccontarla dall'inizio.

Diciamo che io non ne traevo più alcun piacere.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu reagiresti con rabbia.
> 
> Io adesso, se dovessi avere un nuovo compagno, e dovessi scoprire che questo mi mette le corna, credo reagirei mollandolo all'istante.
> 
> ...


Io reagirei diversamente [emoji41] un paio di settimane d'ospedale non si negano a nessuno [emoji41] tanto per non dimenticare [emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io reagirei diversamente [emoji41] un paio di settimane d'ospedale non si negano a nessuno [emoji41] tanto per non dimenticare [emoji41]



Io questo proprio no. Pure perché (metti a beccarne uno come è stato mio marito) io manco 50 chili, lui più di 100.... Pensa un po' che possibilità avrei di mandar lui, all'ospedale


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu reagiresti con rabbia.
> 
> Io adesso, se dovessi avere un nuovo compagno, e dovessi scoprire che questo mi mette le corna, credo reagirei mollandolo all'istante.
> 
> ...


Ma anche mollare all'istante mi da una risposta che mi aspetto e che capisco. Al pari della rabbia
Non capisco il dire "ok restiamo insieme e puoi fare ciò che vuoi"


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io reagirei diversamente [emoji41] un paio di settimane d'ospedale non si negano a nessuno [emoji41] tanto per non dimenticare [emoji41]


Magari sei ironico ma non si può leggere. Rosso


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche mollare all'istante mi da una risposta che mi aspetto e che capisco. Al pari della rabbia
> Non capisco il dire "ok restiamo insieme e puoi fare ciò che vuoi"



Non ci siamo capite.

Premesso che la mia reazione (attuale) sarebbe quella di mollare all'istante, intendevo un altro modo "costruttivo". 


Non "puoi fare ciò che vuoi". POSSIAMO FARE CIO' CHE VOGLIAMO.

Un po' diverso, eh....


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Il neretto è un modo gentile per mandare a quel paese il traditore [emoji41][emoji41]





Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma anche mollare all'istante mi da una risposta che mi aspetto e che capisco. Al pari della rabbia
> Non capisco il dire "ok restiamo insieme e puoi fare ciò che vuoi"


Perché quando è vero è proprio una dichiarazione di totale indifferenza, che fa male.
Neanche un mandare a quel paese: peggio.
Certo, ti butta direttamente nelle braccia dell'amante, però con la consapevolezza che a casa non hai più niente.
Altro che "bolla" poi....


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fossero solo quelle le ragioni, sarebbe tutto semplice.
> Anche se non intervenissero i sentimenti a complicare tutto.
> Io per anni ho "visto" solo mia moglie. L'idea di trovarmi tra le braccia di un'altra non mi è mai passata per la testa, ma non per l'adesione acritica a un patto, ma proprio perché per me lei era la mia vita, era lei che "amavo", lei che volevo e che in fin dei conti desidero ancora.
> Dopo il tradimento è stato questo e anche la speranza che alimentava questo sentimento ad aggiungersi a tutte le altre ragioni. E ogni momento felice che passavamo insieme, ogni sguardo e sorriso che mi regalava non facevano che mantenermi su questa strada. A questo aggiungi il resto che hai detto, poi tutti i momenti belli passati insieme.
> E quella bruttissima sensazione di vuoto che provo quando lei non c'è.


                                       avrei potuto scriverlo io pari pari. È cosi.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Fossero solo quelle le ragioni, sarebbe tutto semplice.
> Anche se non intervenissero i sentimenti a complicare tutto.
> Io per anni ho "visto" solo mia moglie. L'idea di trovarmi tra le braccia di un'altra non mi è mai passata per la testa, ma non per l'adesione acritica a un patto, ma proprio perché per me lei era la mia vita, era lei che "amavo", lei che volevo e che in fin dei conti desidero ancora.
> Dopo il tradimento è stato questo e anche la speranza che alimentava questo sentimento ad aggiungersi a tutte le altre ragioni. E ogni momento felice che passavamo insieme, ogni sguardo e sorriso che mi regalava non facevano che mantenermi su questa strada. A questo aggiungi il resto che hai detto, poi tutti i momenti belli passati insieme.
> E quella bruttissima sensazione di vuoto che provo quando lei non c'è.


                                       avrei potuto scriverlo io pari pari. È cosi. Eppure per un breve periodo della mia vita ho deragliato.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa. La mia storia è lunga, e non mi è possibile raccontarla dall'inizio.
> 
> Diciamo che io non ne traevo più alcun piacere.


Te lo chiedevo perché secondo me chi si nega sancisce la fine del patto della fedeltà, almeno fisica. Non perché il sesso sia un bisogno irrinunciabile, ma perché se lo si esclude dalla relazione diventa un campo esclusivamente individuali, nel quale ognuno puo' fare quel che vuole indipendentemente dall'altro.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Possiamo ridimensionarci un attimo?
> Non è che uno che vedi tre ore ogni due settimane in motel riempie la tua vita in tutto e per tutto.
> Aggiunge, ma, cavoli, non ci mangi insieme, non ci fai le vacanze, non condividi nulla se non quello spazio definito e limitato.
> Certo che poi puoi anche pensare che da quelle 3 ore tu possa anche progettare una vita insieme, che è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Pochissimi e alcuni poi si pentono e vorrebbero tornare indietro, che non hanno capito che hanno vissuto in bolla..ne ho conosciuti. Come c è chi invece è felice con nuovo partner. Ma sec me in questi casi il tradimento ha una valenza diversa, rivelatrice di un qualcosa preesistente


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

[MENTION=6080]Irrisoluto[/MENTION]



Diciamo che quando me lo ha detto non mi sono certo strappata i capelli, essendo stati ben altri  (per me) i problemi.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Della narrazione che fai di loro non pare proprio che sia come asserisci qui sopra....e in quelle tre ore sogni e vorresti non finissero mai e senza l impegno dei figli uno ad andarsene o meno un pensierino serio ce lo fa....perchè è proprio quella quotidianità con te che non sopporta più ( e che tu vedi come un valore).....ti chiedo scusa se ha toccato evidentemente un nervo scoperto.  La chiudo qui.


Non si sopporta il partner ufficiale perché è lo specchio in cui sei costretto a guardarti quando varchi soglia di casa..è il genitore cattivo che ti ricorda che non è che puoi fa come ti pare...e se hai coscienza e maturita chiudi..se no vai avanti rinviando a data incerta la decisione e se di carattere sei stronzo/a lo mostrizzi pure.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capite.
> 
> Premesso che la mia reazione (attuale) sarebbe quella di mollare all'istante, intendevo un altro modo "costruttivo".
> 
> ...


Diverso ma non accettabile se vogliamo restare una coppia
Altrimenti si rivede il tutto


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> @_Irrisoluto_
> 
> 
> 
> Diciamo che quando me lo ha detto non mi sono certo strappata i capelli, essendo stati ben altri  (per me) i problemi.


ok, grazie.
non volevo essere indiscreto, solo che credo che chi "si rifiuta" lo faccia in genere non PER se stesso ma CONTRO l'altro.
ma possono esserci molte eccezioni dovute a situazioni particolari


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> forse ti avrebbe mandato affanculo lui!!! altro che tu di qui o tu di là...insopportabile


Quotissimo!


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Diverso ma *non accettabile *se vogliamo restare una coppia
> Altrimenti si rivede il tutto



Non accettabile da parte di chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto? 

Mbè.... Questo rischio, se fossi interessata a mia volta ad andar liberamente di fiore in fiore, me lo sobbarcherei senza problemi, allo stato attuale


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non accettabile da parte di chi ha tradito ed è stato scoperto?
> 
> Mbè.... Questo rischio, se fossi interessata a mia volta ad andar liberamente di fiore in fiore, me lo sobbarcherei senza problemi, allo stato attuale


Non accettabile se tengo alla coppia e voglio continuare a essere una coppia
Una richiesta del genere mi fa capire che tu non solo non vuoi essere una coppia ma anche che di me non ti interessa nulla. Quindi non c'è nulla da accettare. C'è da prendere strade diverse.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non accettabile se tengo alla coppia e voglio continuare a essere una coppia
> Una richiesta del genere mi fa capire che tu non solo non vuoi essere una coppia ma anche che di me non ti interessa nulla. Quindi non c'è nulla da accettare. C'è da prendere strade diverse.



Vedi.... 

E io che pensavo che avrei potuto fare felice qualsiasi traditore, con una risposta simile 

Scherzi a parte, sinceramente, lo trovo ipocrita.

Poi ognuno di noi è fatto come e' fatto. Per carità. Io oramai gli occhi li ho aperti, però.
A me una relazione impostata sulle corna non interesserebbe.
Ma se quella avessi e mi tenessi, a quel punto (sempre che mi interessasse andare per altri lidi), a quel punto liberi tutti.

Altro che balle.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedi....
> 
> E io che pensavo che avrei potuto fare felice qualsiasi traditore, con una risposta simile
> 
> ...


Ma infatti faresti benissimo a proporlo. E magari troveresti anche qualcuno disposto ad accettare. 
Non siamo sposate io e te. Io a un accordo così preferirei la separazione


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Come al solito arriva inevitabile la contrapposizione separazione vs tradimento.
Non c'è nulla di più antitetico.
Il tradimento esclude la separazione, se mantenuto segreto aggiunge al traditore un'esperienza appagante senza dover arrivare ad alcun compromesso con l'esistente.
Ma chi è che potendo scegliere distrugge qualcosa quando può aggiungere'
Ma anch'io, come tradito, sarei stato forse più felice se mia moglie mi avesse lasciato fin dall'inizio per vivere la storia con l'amante?
Ma l'avrei giudicata un'irresponsabile, una che per una passione probabilmente effimera arriva a distruggere una famiglia.
Invece le sue responsabilità familiari lei le ha sempre mantenute, come genitore.
La responsabilità di far crollare tutto, dopo la scoperta, invece toccava a me. Sarei stato io a dover distruggere.
Certo, in conseguenza di una fatto precedente, ma l'azione sarebbe sarebbe toccata a me e l'avrei dovuta portare avanti in contrasto con mia moglie. 
Come dovrei fare adesso, in fin dei conti. Chi tradisce non vuole affatto separarsi e non considera assolutamente quest'opzione: vuole una storia in più. Nient'altro.
Poi che questa storia evolva e porti a conseguenze imprevedibili, è innegabilei, ma questo rappresenta un'evoluzione, che non descrive le motivazioni iniziali.
Il traditore, in sintesi, quasi mai considera la separazione un'alternativa. E' invece piuttosto un'opzione che resta al tradito dopo la scoperta.
Rivendicarla nei confronti del coniuge è _un'azione..._ di pura dialettica.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non lo sei
> Forse potrei vivere da separata in casa ma comunque non informerei l'altro di mie eventuali storie e sicuramente non vorrei saperle.


Mamma mia.. sarebbe di una tristezza indicibile, per me

Dover dire che venerdì sera si esce .. e l'altra.. ah ok, basta tu sia qui sabato alle 12 che io poi fino a domenica sera non ci sono...

Con il passato da coppia, sotto quello stesso tetto..

No no.  Non ce la farei


----------



## spleen (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come al solito arriva inevitabile la contrapposizione separazione vs tradimento. Non c'è nulla di più antitetico. Il tradimento esclude la separazione, se mantenuto segreto aggiunge al traditore un'esperienza appagante senza dover arrivare ad alcun compromesso con l'esistente. Ma chi è che potendo scegliere distrugge qualcosa quando può aggiungere' Ma anch'io, come tradito, sarei stato forse più felice se mia moglie mi avesse lasciato fin dall'inizio per vivere la storia con l'amante? Ma l'avrei giudicata un'irresponsabile, una che per una passione probabilmente effimera arriva a distruggere una famiglia. Invece le sue responsabilità familiari lei le ha sempre mantenute, come genitore. La responsabilità di far crollare tutto, dopo la scoperta, invece toccava a me. Sarei stato io a dover distruggere. Certo, in conseguenza di una fatto precedente, ma l'azione sarebbe sarebbe toccata a me e l'avrei dovuta portare avanti in contrasto con mia moglie.  Come dovrei fare adesso, in fin dei conti. Chi tradisce non vuole affatto separarsi e non considera assolutamente quest'opzione: vuole una storia in più. Nient'altro. Poi che questa storia evolva e porti a conseguenze imprevedibili, è innegabilei, ma questo rappresenta un'evoluzione, che non descrive le motivazioni iniziali. Il traditore, in sintesi, quasi mai considera la separazione un'alternativa. E' invece piuttosto un'opzione che resta al tradito dopo la scoperta. Rivendicarla nei confronti del coniuge è _un'azione..._ di pura dialettica.


  Tua moglie chissà perchè ma in me continua a solleticare i più reconditi istinti omicidi..... E comunque aveva ragione Ferradini...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc-5lMlOUJY   Nel mio rapporto mi sono sempre immaginato con un piede già fuori della porta, a torto o a ragione.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Magari sei ironico ma non si può leggere. Rosso


Non sono ironico io vado in estasi quando metto ko chi se lo merita .[emoji23]  non lo faccio per fare del male ma in quei momenti non penso a nulla cerco solo di godere di quei attimi dove assesto una combinazione  perfetta di pugni jab, diretto, poi per non farlo cadere montante e la fine un gancio sulla mascella ,Sono attimi dove vado in estasi una vera vacanza , adrenalina pura [emoji41].
Poi quando mi riprendo chiedo scusa [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io questo proprio no. Pure perché (metti a beccarne uno come è stato mio marito) io manco 50 chili, lui più di 100.... Pensa un po' che possibilità avrei di mandar lui, all'ospedale


Ci sono tanti modi [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché quando è vero è proprio una dichiarazione di totale indifferenza, che fa male.
> Neanche un mandare a quel paese: peggio.
> Certo, ti butta direttamente nelle braccia dell'amante, però con la consapevolezza che a casa non hai più niente.
> Altro che "bolla" poi....


Nel momento che si ignora non è detto che si stia peggio [emoji41]. 
Per sapere dove porta una strada bisogna percorrerla [emoji57] perché non è detto che se per molti quella strada è la fine per te non sia un inizio [emoji41]


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è cambiata la tua prospettiva e non solo nei confronti di lei ma anche di chi si approccia a lei.
> 
> In questo caso hai sviluppato insicurezza.


Molto probabile.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tua moglie chissà perchè ma in me continua a solleticare i più reconditi istinti omicidi..... E comunque aveva ragione Ferradini...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc-5lMlOUJY   Nel mio rapporto mi sono sempre immaginato con un piede già fuori della porta, a torto o a ragione.


Non solo in te tranquillo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non sono ironico io vado in estasi quando metto ko chi se lo merita .[emoji23]  non lo faccio per fare del male ma in quei momenti non penso a nulla cerco solo di godere di quei attimi dove assesto una combinazione  perfetta di pugni jab, diretto, poi per non farlo cadere montante e la fine un gancio sulla mascella ,Sono attimi dove vado in estasi una vera vacanza , adrenalina pura [emoji41].
> Poi quando mi riprendo chiedo scusa [emoji41]


Quando ti riprendi ti ritrovi una denuncia


----------



## bluestar02 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ti riprendi ti ritrovi una denuncia


Penso intenda in senso fugurato.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando ti riprendi ti ritrovi una denuncia


E allora [emoji41] ma sai che soddisfazione [emoji41] godere di quei attimi è impagabile. Valgono più di una denuncia come per un traditore  gli stessi attimi valgono più di un progetto [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Penso intenda in senso fugurato.


Penso di no:bleah:


----------



## Skorpio (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora [emoji41] ma sai che soddisfazione [emoji41] godere di quei attimi è impagabile. Valgono più di una denuncia come per un traditore  gli stessi attimi valgono più di un progetto [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Ori ma che dici? :rotfl:

Quegli altri attimi sono meglio..


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ori ma che dici? :rotfl:
> 
> Quegli altri attimi sono meglio..


Li ti do ragione [emoji41] 
un po' di relax con 2 da 500€ ci vuole per rilassarsi [emoji39] dopo la scazzottata [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ori ma che dici? :rotfl:
> 
> Quegli altri attimi sono meglio..


L'ultima che faceva la sborona così si è ritrovata a indebitarsi per pagare la causa
Voglio vedere se a posteriori ne valeva la pena


----------



## HP72 (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Come al solito arriva inevitabile la contrapposizione separazione vs tradimento.
> Non c'è nulla di più antitetico.
> Il tradimento esclude la separazione, se mantenuto segreto aggiunge al traditore un'esperienza appagante senza dover arrivare ad alcun compromesso con l'esistente.
> *Ma chi è che potendo scegliere distrugge qualcosa quando può aggiungere'*
> ...


E' banale dire che sia meglio aggiungere qualcosa anzichè distruggere quello che si ha, la domanda è cosa si è disposti a poter perdere per avere quel qualcosa in più? E a questo punto, presa la decisione di voler aggiungere, quale è il valore di ciò che puoi perdere rispetto a quel di più che vuoi ottenere?
Alla tua domanda se da tradito avrei preferito che mia moglie mi lasciasse subito anziché vivere il tradimento, la risposta è si, senza dubbio. Ciò non significa che se fosse successo ne sarei stato contento, ma adesso fra le due cose posso scegliere e sceglierei la prima.
In merito alle sue responsabilità da genitore direi "e ci mancherebbe pure" che non abbia continuato a farlo, diversamente un calcio in culo e valigia fuori dalla porta senza esitare ...
Infine non concordo sul fatto che la responsabilità se far crollare tutto o meno dipenda dal tradito, eh no, troppo facile, tu sporchi il tappeto di merda ma poi la responsabilità se tenerlo o pulirlo tocca solo a me? E magari me la vendi pure come una concessione? Troppo facile!!
Dimostrami che al tappeto ci tieni tu per prima e comincia a pulire, io ho tutto il diritto di astenermi ed aspettare per capire se al tappeto ci tieni ancora e perchè lo hai sporcato, io ho il diritto di non decidere, sta a lei convincermi ...
Per me ovviamente ...


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> T*ua moglie chissà perchè ma in me continua a solleticare i più reconditi istinti omicid*i..... E comunque aveva ragione Ferradini...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc-5lMlOUJY   Nel mio rapporto mi sono sempre immaginato con un piede già fuori della porta, a torto o a ragione.


Il testo è di Herbert Pagani, un grande, ma anche uno che usava l'ironia per arrivare dove gli altri non riuscivano.
E lo ribadisce quando dice che non esistono regole in amore, basta lasciare aperta la porta del cuore...
Ovvero essere sé stessi.
Con un'altra.


Sul neretto: non mia moglie, ma la "descrizione di mia moglie", ovvero un'operazione astratta fatta da me, forse con lo scopo di allontanarmi da ciò che mi ha fatto male e mi annichilisce e aprire altre strade.
Probabilmente se la conoscessi mia moglie ti piacerebbe, invece.


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti modi [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Non mi tentare :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' banale dire che sia meglio aggiungere qualcosa anzichè distruggere quello che si ha, la domanda è cosa si è disposti a poter perdere per avere quel qualcosa in più? E a questo punto, presa la decisione di voler aggiungere, quale è il valore di ciò che puoi perdere rispetto a quel di più che vuoi ottenere?
> Alla tua domanda se da tradito avrei preferito che mia moglie mi lasciasse subito anziché vivere il tradimento, la risposta è si, senza dubbio. Ciò non significa che se fosse successo ne sarei stato contento, ma adesso fra le due cose posso scegliere e sceglierei la prima.
> In merito alle sue responsabilità da genitore direi "e ci mancherebbe pure" che non abbia continuato a farlo, *diversamente un calcio in culo* e valigia fuori dalla porta senza esitare ...
> Infine non concordo sul fatto che la responsabilità se far crollare tutto o meno dipenda dal tradito, eh no, troppo facile, tu sporchi il tappeto di merda ma poi la responsabilità se tenerlo o pulirlo tocca solo a me? E magari me la vendi pure come una concessione? Troppo facile!!
> ...


E' il punto di vista di chi ha tradito, e non dico che sia sbagliato, dico che è un punto di vista.
Esattamente valido come tutti gli altri punti di vista.
Ci ottieni qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> E' banale dire che sia meglio aggiungere qualcosa anzichè distruggere quello che si ha, la domanda è cosa si è disposti a poter perdere per avere quel qualcosa in più? E a questo punto, presa la decisione di voler aggiungere, quale è il valore di ciò che puoi perdere rispetto a quel di più che vuoi ottenere?
> Alla tua domanda se da tradito avrei preferito che mia moglie mi lasciasse subito anziché vivere il tradimento, la risposta è si, senza dubbio. Ciò non significa che se fosse successo ne sarei stato contento, ma adesso fra le due cose posso scegliere e sceglierei la prima.
> In merito alle sue responsabilità da genitore direi "e ci mancherebbe pure" che non abbia continuato a farlo, diversamente un calcio in culo e valigia fuori dalla porta senza esitare ...
> Infine non concordo sul fatto che la responsabilità se far crollare tutto o meno dipenda dal tradito, eh no, troppo facile, tu sporchi il tappeto di merda ma poi la responsabilità se tenerlo o pulirlo tocca solo a me? E magari me la vendi pure come una concessione? Troppo facile!!
> ...


quoto


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi tentare :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Prima o poi  una piccola soddisfazione te la dovresti prendere [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'ultima che faceva la sborona così si è ritrovata a indebitarsi per pagare la causa
> Voglio vedere se a posteriori ne valeva la pena


Fidati [emoji41].
Certe soddisfazioni si pagano anche a caro prezzo ma vuoi mettere [emoji41].
Un minuto di adrenalina pura [emoji41].
Poi basta andare in sud America [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prima o poi  una piccola soddisfazione te la dovresti prendere [emoji41]


Ma va là. Guarda, non ho avuto impulsi violenti verso terzi neppure nei momenti più bui 

Piuttosto se mai ce ne sarà un prossimo, non mancherò un bel calcio in culo figurato all'occorrenza. Questo si


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La responsabilità di far crollare tutto, dopo la scoperta, invece toccava a me. Sarei stato io a dover distruggere.


Si e no.
Dopo tutto il tuo lasciare sarebbe stato una CONSEGUENZA del suo comportamento.
E se tutti i traditi ragionassero come te non ci dovrebbe essere separazione dopo il tradimento.
Invece così non è perché c'è chi non ce la fa e molla.
Ed è un comportamento altrettanto legittimo, anche se in presenza di figli e mutuo in comune.
La verità é che TU hai fatto quella scelta per motivi certamente comprensibili ma è la tua scelta, e se l'avessi lasciata sarebbe stata ugualmente legittima.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma va là. Guarda, non ho avuto impulsi violenti verso terzi neppure nei momenti più bui
> 
> Piuttosto se mai ce ne sarà un prossimo, non mancherò un bel calcio in culo figurato all'occorrenza. Questo si


Anche figurato va bene [emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Anche figurato va bene [emoji41]


Embè. Spero che la strada sia un po' in discesa comunque vada. E avere un altro non è nelle mie priorità. E comunque sarebbe un altro fuori casa. In ogni caso al primo segnale lo manderei a farsi un giro sulla luna


----------



## oriente70 (17 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè. Spero che la strada sia un po' in discesa comunque vada. E avere un altro non è nelle mie priorità. E comunque sarebbe un altro fuori casa. In ogni caso al primo segnale lo manderei a farsi un giro sulla luna


Beata te che speri in una strada un po' in discesa [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Beata te che speri in una strada un po' in discesa [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


E' che effettivamente peggio di come è stata la vedo dura    

Sono ottimista, e ho bei motivi per esserlo


----------



## danny (17 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si e no.
> Dopo tutto il tuo lasciare sarebbe stato una CONSEGUENZA del suo comportamento.
> E se tutti i traditi ragionassero come te non ci dovrebbe essere separazione dopo il tradimento.
> Invece così non è perché c'è chi non ce la fa e molla.
> ...


Non è proprio così quando il coniuge si oppone alla separazione.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il testo è di Herbert Pagani, un grande, ma anche uno che usava l'ironia per arrivare dove gli altri non riuscivano.
> E lo ribadisce quando dice che non esistono regole in amore, basta lasciare aperta la porta del cuore...
> Ovvero essere sé stessi.
> Con un'altra.
> ...


Secondo me relativizzi troppo ...
Ad ogni modo però , la sintesi di quello che dici alla fine è : 
Amo mia moglie, lei mi ha tradito ma non è “punibile” (virgolettato) perché l’ha fatto in quanto non le piaccio più . Se ne sarebbe andata ma ha scelto di restare solo per questioni economiche e per la figlia .
Non pensi (ma forse è un’idiozia) di averla messa nelle condizioni, con la tua comprensione, di sostenere la parte della “non punibile” in quanto non più innamorata di te...ma solo per poter sostenere il tuo sguardo?


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così quando il coniuge si oppone alla separazione.


Se un tradito se ne vuole andare l'altro si può opporre quanto e come gli pare.
L'opposizione se la può appuntare al petto..


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se un tradito se ne vuole andare l'altro si può opporre quanto e come gli pare.
> L'opposizione se la può appuntare al petto..


Certo, ma la responsabilità maggiore col tempo va in carico proprio a chi se ne vuole andare, pertanto non contraddice quello che ho detto io.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma la responsabilità maggiore col tempo va in carico proprio a chi se ne vuole andare, pertanto non contraddice quello che ho detto io.


La responsabilità PRINCIPALE è di quello che ha fatto saltare la coppia. 
La responsabilità apparente ( visto da esterno: parenti, amici) può anche sembrare del tradito che fa “saltare” il matrimonio, ma ormai lui non ha da decidere un granché : di restare e vivere male ( la maggior parte dei casi) oppure di andarsene.
Ma io continuo a non vedere alcuna responsabilità nel tradito. 
E mi riferisco soprattutto dal punto di vista di una tradita che dopo un’analisi approfondita sul perché del suo tradimento non ho trovato motivi che lo giustificano.
Nessun rifiuto di intimità da parte mia, , aspetto curato e dedizione alla famiglia. Lui mi cercava spesso. 
Semplicemente lui è un seriale e privo di minimo di coerenza al punto che adesso mi rimprovera e si arrabbia perché lo rifiuto. Adesso, non prima. Non vuol capire anche se glielo detto mille volte che NON MI VA. Non mi va di essere toccata da un uomo che andava (va ?) con le prostitute.
Lui adesso mi rimprovera e mi dice che sono sua moglie .... ma doveva pensare prima. 
Non è mia la responsabilità di questa situazione. Assolutamente non lo accetto.
La responsabilità è solamente sua.


----------



## Maestrale1 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La responsabilità PRINCIPALE è di quello che ha fatto saltare la coppia.
> La responsabilità apparente ( visto da esterno: parenti, amici) può anche sembrare del tradito che fa “saltare” il matrimonio, ma ormai lui non ha da decidere un granché : di restare e vivere male ( la maggior parte dei casi) oppure di andarsene.
> Ma io continuo a non vedere alcuna responsabilità nel tradito.
> E mi riferisco soprattutto dal punto di vista di una tradita che dopo un’analisi approfondita sul perché del suo tradimento non ho trovato motivi che lo giustificano.
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione in tutto...Danny si è costruito un castello per giustificare a se stesso perchè non l ha presa a calci in culo.....basterebbe la verità: non voglio separarmi da mia figlia, non voglio vivere in una catapecchia magari condivisa perchè ho poca disponibilità economica, stando insieme possiamo offrire più opportunità a nostra figlia. La storia del tradimento in diretta , scoperto e vissuto, è di una crudeltà inaudita sia della moglie verso di lui che di lui verso se stesso.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me relativizzi troppo ...
> Ad ogni modo però , la sintesi di quello che dici alla fine è :
> Amo mia moglie, lei mi ha tradito ma non è “punibile” (virgolettato) perché l’ha fatto in quanto non le piaccio più . Se ne sarebbe andata ma ha scelto di restare solo per questioni economiche e per la figlia .
> Non pensi (ma forse è un’idiozia) *di averla messa nelle condizioni, con la tua comprensione,* di sostenere la parte della “non punibile” in quanto non più innamorata di te...ma solo per poter sostenere il tuo sguardo?


Non lo so, è una sintesi che esclude necessariamente lei come persona, col suo carattere, il suo modo di rapportarsi, la sua volontà.
Per dire - come i punti di vista ci portino agli antipodi, a volte - lei ancora prova insofferenza per il giudizio che io esprimerei sulla sua persona (non per il tradimento, ma anche, a volte, per i programmi che guarda in tv - io odio Real Time e quei reality americani che lei guarda per rilassarsi. Possibile che non ci si riesca a mettere d'accordo per vedere un buon film che piaccia a entrambi?)
Quella comprensione - che è puro esercizio della razionalità in un ambito come questo dove posso permettermelo - che tu vedi a lei evidentemente non risulta nella vita reale. 
Perché io non sono stato e non sono comprensivo come lei vorrebbe.
E tempo fa mi confessò che provava anche rancore per come mi ero comportato quando ho scoperto la storia extra, affermando che "avevo esagerato", che potevo lasciarle vivere quella storia che si sarebbe esaurita senza troppo casino, addebitando a me la volontà di volermene andare e via così. 
Ma era già andata fuori in quel periodo e da allora spero che abbia cambiato opinione in proposito.
Il problema è che - temo - lei mi addebita parte della sua infelicità.
Ma io non parlerei qui sempre di lei perché, se posso essere esplicito, oltre a non essere corretto verso chi è assente e non può replicare, non risolve nulla per me. Ho capito quel che c'era da capire e l'impegno in questo tempo ce l'ho messo: ora spetta a lei se vuole riavvicinarsi a me rispettando anche le mie condizioni.
E in tema di comprensione, io invece ho compreso il tradimento, ma l'ho fatto per me, l'ho incluso nella mia vita.
Non me ne frega più niente di essere fedele. Penso di avere buttato via qualche  occasione in questi ultimi anni per coerenza con me stesso e per stare dietro a mia moglie, ora mi sono stancato. Non sono nato per fare l'amante, lo so, ma neppure per essere schiacciato in una dimensione in cui non ho più quello che voglio. E' brutto a dirsi? Non lo so, non mi interessa definire cosa è giusto o sbagliato, mi interessa capire cosa fare della mia vita e non posso farlo se non ho un confronto reale con il mondo al di fuori.
C'è una scena di Ricordati di me in cui Laura Morante dopo essersi svelata al regista (gay) Lavia, racconta del fallimento del suo matrimonio, delle sue due o tre avventure con altri uomini che "quando si rivestivano e se ne andavano dopo essere stati insieme una volta con me facevano sentire meno disastroso il mio matrimonio".
E' quello che sta fuori che fa comprendere, nel bene e nel male, il valore personale di quello che c'è dentro. Io devo ancora esplorare quello che c'è fuori, ma lo devo fare col mio sguardo e con le mie esigenze e non mi posso più aggrappare ai principi per tenermene lontano.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La responsabilità PRINCIPALE è di quello che ha fatto saltare la coppia.
> *La responsabilità apparente ( visto da esterno: parenti, amici) può anche sembrare del tradito che fa “saltare” il matrimonio,* ma ormai lui non ha da decidere un granché : di restare e vivere male ( la maggior parte dei casi) oppure di andarsene.


Certo, per il neretto. E' anche così: cerco di farmi capire meglio.
Il concetto che voglio esprimere è che, in linea di massima:
1) il tradito ha due scelte da fare: separarsi o perdonare
2) il traditore fa una sola scelta: tradire. 
E' il tradito che tenta di accollare l'opzione separazione al traditore al quale, almeno all'inizio della storia, non frega proprio un cazzo di separarsi e men che meno dopo quando e se viene scoperto.
il tradimento quindi non è mai alternativo alla separazione, per definizione.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessun rifiuto di intimità da parte mia, , aspetto curato e dedizione alla famiglia. Lui mi cercava spesso.
> Semplicemente lui è un seriale e privo di minimo di coerenza al punto che adesso mi rimprovera e si arrabbia perché lo rifiuto. Adesso, non prima. Non vuol capire anche se glielo detto mille volte che NON MI VA. *Non mi va di essere toccata da un uomo che andava (va ?) con le prostitute.*
> Lui adesso mi rimprovera e mi dice che sono sua moglie .... ma doveva pensare prima.
> Non è mia la responsabilità di questa situazione. *Assolutamente non lo accetto.*
> La responsabilità è solamente sua.


E hai totalmente ragione a non accettarlo.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione in tutto...*Danny si è costruito un castello per giustificare a se stesso perchè non l ha presa a calci in culo*.....basterebbe la verità: non voglio separarmi da mia figlia, non voglio vivere in una catapecchia magari condivisa perchè ho poca disponibilità economica, stando insieme possiamo offrire più opportunità a nostra figlia. La storia del tradimento in diretta , scoperto e vissuto, è di una crudeltà inaudita sia della moglie verso di lui che di lui verso se stesso.


Direi di no, visto che quella verità l'avrò detta qui milioni di volte. Castelli proprio non ne ho, né di fantasia, né, purtroppo, _reali_.
A quelle motivazioni che hai elencato aggiungo la speranza che avevo di riprendere un buon rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E tempo fa mi confessò che provava anche rancore per come mi ero comportato quando ho scoperto la storia extra, affermando che "avevo esagerato", che potevo lasciarle vivere quella storia che si sarebbe esaurita senza troppo casino, addebitando a me la volontà di volermene andare e via così.
> Ma era già andata fuori in quel periodo e da allora spero che abbia cambiato opinione in proposito.
> Il problema è che - temo - lei mi addebita parte della sua infelicità.


Davanti ad affermazioni del genere... :facepalm:non so come tu abbia fatto.
Non ha senso della realtà...



danny ha detto:


> E' quello che sta fuori che fa comprendere, nel bene e nel male, il valore personale di quello che c'è dentro.


È come dire che nessuna relazione ha un valore intrinseco, ma è tutto in relazione a ciò a cui “rinunciamo” per viverla.
Io personalmente non condivido un relativismo del genere, così totale. 

Che ogni scelta implichi delle rinunce si sa, ma non è che il valore personale del piatto scelto sia comprensibile assaggiando necessariamente tutto il resto del menu (estremizzando)


----------



## Maestrale1 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E hai totalmente ragione a non accettarlo.


Perche tua moglie che ti informava delle uscite con lui è meglio del marito che va a mignotte? Io penso proprio di no, anzi...


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, è una sintesi che esclude necessariamente lei come persona, col suo carattere, il suo modo di rapportarsi, la sua volontà.
> Per dire - come i punti di vista ci portino agli antipodi, a volte - lei ancora prova insofferenza per il giudizio che io esprimerei sulla sua persona (non per il tradimento, ma anche, a volte, per i programmi che guarda in tv - io odio Real Time e quei reality americani che lei guarda per rilassarsi. Possibile che non ci si riesca a mettere d'accordo per vedere un buon film che piaccia a entrambi?)
> Quella comprensione - che è puro esercizio della razionalità in un ambito come questo dove posso permettermelo - che tu vedi a lei evidentemente non risulta nella vita reale.
> Perché io non sono stato e non sono comprensivo come lei vorrebbe.
> ...


Ti confermo che dopo che salta la coppia non è facile trovare un accordo neanche nelle cose più semplici: la scelta di come passare il tempo libero, la scelta di un ristorante. 
Sembra incredibile ma a la mancanza di comprensione si risponde con altrettanta mancanza di comprensione. Non ci si va incontro e non perché non si hanno gusti uguali, ma perché manca la volontà di stare insieme.
Io dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sono resa conto che il tempo libero ( quello che rimaneva dopo il suo hobby principale-frequentare le prostitute) era scelto al 99% in base a quello che piaceva lui. Per carità sapeva cosa piaceva anche a me, glielo avevo detto, ma non si riusciva mai a fare qualcosa che piaceva principalmente a me. Ma per me andava bene lo stesso. Dopo la scoperta del tradimento ho preteso di non anularmi e di fare qualcosa che piace anche a me. Con la presunzione di aver diritto in quanto da tradita volevo vedere che in qualche modo mi veniva incontro.
Risultato: si è sempre dileguato e quello che piace a me l’ho fatto con i miei figli e lui con la scusa di “ sai che non mi piace fare questa cosa” sceglieva di non esserci.
Parlo di cose banali, niente di particolare: passeggiata in montagna, livello facile, piscina 2 volte per estate. 
Non credo che sia difficile accontentare moglie e figli e partecipare qualche volta.
Peccato; i ragazzi erano entusiasti e sognavano alla prossima volta quando sarebbe venuto anche il papà. 
A lui pesa molto fare cose che non gli vanno.
Per quello che riguarda il rancore di tua moglie verso di te ... assolutamente ingiustificato.
Ma capisco perché anche mio marito è arrabbiato con me per aver scoperto il suo tradimento. Ed è arrabbiato con me perché dopo 2 settimane dalla scoperta “ rompevo ancora le scatole” volendo parlare “ancora “ di questa storia.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E tempo fa mi confessò che provava anche rancore per come mi ero comportato quando ho scoperto la storia extra, affermando che "avevo esagerato", che potevo lasciarle vivere quella storia che si sarebbe esaurita senza troppo casino, addebitando a me la volontà di volermene andare e via così.
> Ma era già andata fuori in quel periodo e da allora spero che abbia cambiato opinione in proposito.
> Il problema è che - temo - lei mi addebita parte della sua infelicità.


Ed è in quel momento che avresti dovuto mandarla affanchiulo. Ma come si fa a dire cose del genere?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma la responsabilità maggiore col tempo va in carico proprio a chi se ne vuole andare, pertanto non contraddice quello che ho detto io.


Danny ti leggo da sempre con attenzione e riguardo, ma mi è sempre parso che tu ti sia costruito una gabbia di convinzioni che ti permettono di andare più o meno tranquillamente avanti e bene così.
Il fatto che a te vada bene così non significa che sia giusto così.
Le responsabilità in questi casi sono solo ed esclusivamente di chi tradisce, e qualunque scelta conseguente del tradito è legittima ma...arrivare ad affermare che se avessi lasciato casa la maggior parte della responsabilità sarebbe stata la tua é un assurdo che non tiene conto dell'evento che pone il tradito di fronte alla legittima domanda.
Con l'aggravante - nel tuo caso - di sentirsi principalmente responsabili in caso di abbandono, da cui fai discendere l'ineluttabilità della scelta.
Peraltro, chiedo : se dovesse succedere di nuovo come ti comporteresti ?
E aggiungo : secondo te perché sei qui da anni ad indagare e a cercare di capire cosa ti é successo ? Chi ti ci ha mandato qui ?


----------



## HP72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' il punto di vista di chi ha tradito, e non dico che sia sbagliato, dico che è un punto di vista.
> Esattamente valido come tutti gli altri punti di vista.
> Ci ottieni qualcosa?


Più che un punto di vista direi che è una comoda posizione di chi tradisce 
Non capisco invece cosa intendi con "ci ottieni qualcosa?"


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Ed è in quel momento che avresti dovuto mandarla affanchiulo. Ma come si fa a dire cose del genere?


A me è stato urlato più volte in faccia che 'ha fatto bene', pensa un po'...


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, è una sintesi che esclude necessariamente lei come persona, col suo carattere, il suo modo di rapportarsi, la sua volontà.
> Per dire - come i punti di vista ci portino agli antipodi, a volte - lei ancora prova insofferenza per il giudizio che io esprimerei sulla sua persona (non per il tradimento, ma anche, a volte, per i programmi che guarda in tv - io odio Real Time e quei reality americani che lei guarda per rilassarsi. Possibile che non ci si riesca a mettere d'accordo per vedere un buon film che piaccia a entrambi?)
> Quella comprensione - che è puro esercizio della razionalità in un ambito come questo dove posso permettermelo - che tu vedi a lei evidentemente non risulta nella vita reale.
> Perché io non sono stato e non sono comprensivo come lei vorrebbe.
> ...



Ti auguro di trovare fuori qualcuno che esca bene, dal tuo sguardo. Ma è difficile eh. E' difficile pure ad essere single  
Non sto facendo un discorso di misantropia. Fortuna vuole che il mondo lo guardo con occhi che ancora si stupiscono piacevolmente. Parlo proprio di quello a cui alludi tu. E credo che con certi occhi sia difficile da trovare. Ricordati, intanto che guardi, di non trascurare le altre piccole cose  (anche recuperare qualche spazio per coltivare cose belle) senza permettere a nessuno di farti sentire in colpa di esistere.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny ti leggo da sempre con attenzione e riguardo, ma mi è sempre parso che tu ti sia costruito una gabbia di convinzioni che ti permettono di andare più o meno tranquillamente avanti e bene così.
> Il fatto che a te vada bene così non significa che sia giusto così.
> Le responsabilità in questi casi sono solo ed esclusivamente di chi tradisce, e qualunque scelta conseguente del tradito è legittima ma...arrivare ad affermare che se avessi lasciato casa la maggior parte della responsabilità sarebbe stata la tua é un assurdo che non tiene conto dell'evento che pone il tradito di fronte alla legittima domanda.
> Con l'aggravante - nel tuo caso - di sentirsi principalmente responsabili in caso di abbandono, da cui fai discendere l'ineluttabilità della scelta.
> Peraltro, chiedo : se dovesse succedere di nuovo come ti comporteresti ?


Quoto
Quello che a me stupisce di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non è che sia rimasto, cosa che comprendo, è che continui  a pensare di avere ancora obblighi verso di lei. Di dover ancora renderle conto.
Quello che gli dico da sempre è che si può tradire in mille modi ma c’e Un limite nella mancanza di rispetto che sua moglie ha ampiamente superato e che dovrebbe portarlo a comportarsi nel limite come se lei fosse davvero una coinquilina


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è stato urlato più volte in faccia che 'ha fatto bene', pensa un po'...


Ciao, ho letto un po’ la tua storia...
dimmi quando ti ha detto questo lei era a conoscenza del tuo tradimento di qualche anno prima ?
Se l’ha detto per questo può essere comprensibile.
Ho capito anche che tu hai messo una fine a questa relazione e che eri pentito. Quindi ci può stare un perdono.
E’ più difficile essere perdonato quando il traditore persevera e non si pente. Direi che è impossibile ottenere il perdono in questo caso.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto un po’ la tua storia...
> dimmi quando ti ha detto questo lei era a conoscenza del tuo tradimento di qualche anno prima ?
> Se l’ha detto per questo può essere comprensibile.


Assolutamente no.
Ha ovviamente rafforzato il concetto dopo la sua scoperta ma - sebbene sempre durante litigi - quella frase saltava sempre fuori.
E io lì a chiederle :" e allora perché non mi hai lasciato per lui ?".
Mai avuto risposta..


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quello che a me stupisce di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non è che sia rimasto, cosa che comprendo, è che continui  a pensare di avere ancora obblighi verso di lei. Di dover ancora renderle conto.
> Quello che gli dico da sempre è che si può tradire in mille modi ma c’e Un limite nella mancanza di rispetto che sua moglie ha ampiamente superato e che dovrebbe portarlo a comportarsi nel limite come se lei fosse davvero una coinquilina



Che vuol dire che c'è un limite nella mancanza di rispetto?

Che ci sono mancanze "decenti" e altre che no? E chi le giudica?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quello che a me stupisce di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non è che sia rimasto, cosa che comprendo, è che continui  a pensare di avere ancora obblighi verso di lei. Di dover ancora renderle conto.
> Quello che gli dico da sempre è che si può tradire in mille modi ma c’e Un limite nella mancanza di rispetto che sua moglie ha ampiamente superato e che dovrebbe portarlo a comportarsi nel limite come se lei fosse davvero una coinquilina


Io sono - se possibile - stato trattato anche peggio (e lo sono tutt'ora).
Ma io ho anche tradito.
Altrimenti, per come sono fatto, col cazzo che rimanevo con una che é arrivata più volte a sostenere esplicitamente di aver 'fatto bene'...


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che c'è un limite nella mancanza di rispetto?
> 
> Che ci sono mancanze "decenti" e altre che no? E chi le giudica?


Ci sono ovviamente dei limiti invalicabili.
Un conto é l'omicidio, un altro é l'omicidio CON vilipendio di cadavere.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ha ovviamente rafforzato il concetto dopo la sua scoperta ma - sebbene sempre durante litigi - quella frase saltava sempre fuori.
> E io lì a chiederle :" e allora perché non mi hai lasciato per lui ?".
> Mai avuto risposta..


Bisogna accettare il fatto che certe risposte non le avremo mai. 
Prima avevo bisogno di avere delle risposte... niente.
I miei monologhi con tanti segni di domanda mi fanno adesso tenerezza.
Adesso non chiedo più, le mie risposte le ho avute, ma non da lui.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che c'è un limite nella mancanza di rispetto?
> 
> Che ci sono mancanze "decenti" e altre che no? E chi le giudica?


Più che  di mancanze "decenti" o meno, si parla di limite di sopportazione di una persona. Diciamo che solo il diretto interessato sa cosa può o non può sopportare, però per quello che racconta Danny, credo che la maggior parte delle persone avrebbe già sfanculato.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Più che  di mancanze "decenti" o meno, si parla di limite di sopportazione di una persona. Diciamo che solo il diretto interessato sa cosa può o non può sopportare, però per quello che racconta Danny, credo che la maggior parte delle persone avrebbe già sfanculato.


Perfettamente d'accordo con te.

Il problema secondo me è  (ci ho riflettuto, e mi sono accorta in passato di averlo fatto pure io, in qualche discussione) che Danny e' talmente  "bello", anche nella sua forza di sopportazione, che quasi si tende a fargliene una colpa. A considerarlo "tonto", quanto meno.
Niente di più sbagliato, perché mi sono resa conto che ha piena coscienza di tutto.
Secondo me ovviamente.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Ha ovviamente rafforzato il concetto dopo la sua scoperta ma - sebbene sempre durante litigi - quella frase saltava sempre fuori.
> E io lì a chiederle :" e allora perché non mi hai lasciato per lui ?".
> Mai avuto risposta..


La risposta potrebbe essere questa:
non è andata con lui perché lui non era convinto o lui non è affidabile quanto te. Ma di sicuro se ti ha urlato in faccia questo non è rimasta con te perché si è pentita o vuol ricostruire.
Ma quanti anni aveva vostro figlio quando lei ti ha tradito ?


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.Ha ovviamente rafforzato il concetto dopo la sua scoperta ma - sebbene sempre durante litigi - quella frase saltava sempre fuori.E io lì a chiederle :" e allora perché non mi hai lasciato per lui ?".Mai avuto risposta..


Perché non ti ha lasciato? Per lo stesso motivo per cui non lasciano gran parte dei traditori: lui era una buona scopata ma non un buon compagno di vita.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho capito anche che tu hai messo una fine a questa relazione e che eri pentito. Quindi ci può stare un perdono.
> E’ più difficile essere perdonato quando il traditore persevera e non si pente. Direi che è impossibile ottenere il perdono in questo caso.


Io ho chiuso la mia storia autonomamente, senza influenze esterne, senza attendere che qualcuno mi prendesse per le orecchie per dirmi che avevo sbagliato.
L'errore ovviamente rimane ma della mia storia non sapeva niente nessuno, e non solo perché ci tenevo a non farmi scoprire ma anche e sopratutto perché ritengo che più grave del tradimento sia la relativa pubblicità che si dà allo stesso.
Nel suo caso so con un certo grado di certezza che tutta una serie di persone sapevano, o avevano quantomeno il fondato sospetto che avessero una storia.
Intendo, persone che conoscono bene me e lei (e lui).
Questo lo ritengo inaccettabile perché aggiunge ad un atto infame qual'è il tradimento un altro atto parimenti infame, che è la relativa 'pubblicità' dello stesso.
Io ho chiuso perché non mi interessava, perché era una relazione essenzialmente basata sulla attrazione fisica.
E mai, dico mai, neanche per un secondo, mi é passato dalla testa di lasciare la mia compagna per l'amante.
Lei no.
Lei ha passato un periodo nel quale - a suo dire - il nostro rapporto lo aveva messo seriamente in discussione.
In realtà, il suo rapporto era guidato da un'ipocrisia di fondo che aveva contribuito ad ammantarlo di chissà quali profondi significati, ipocrisia necessaria a nobilitarlo innanzitutto ai suoi occhi e a giustificarne l'esistenza ( una vernice di seriosità necessaria a non sentirsi puttana, quello è).
Il 'bello' è che io li avevo beccati PRIMA che succedesse quello che poi é effettivamente successo (intercettai una loro corrispondenza privata su Messenger) ma, a fronte delle sue rassicurazioni, decisi di fidarmi di lei.
E invece due mesi dopo da quella scoperta iniziò la storia...


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Il problema secondo me è  (ci ho riflettuto, e mi sono accorta in passato di averlo fatto pure io, in qualche discussione) che Danny e' talmente  "bello", anche nella sua forza di sopportazione, che quasi si tende a fargliene una colpa. A considerarlo "tonto", quanto meno.
> Niente di più sbagliato, perché mi sono resa conto che ha piena coscienza di tutto.
> Secondo me ovviamente.


Mai pensato che Danny fosse "tonto". Anzi, mi piace quello che scrive e come lo scrive. Però, a leggerlo, a volte ti viene da pensare che sia fin TROPPO razionale. Cioè, a me sembra che cerchi spiegazioni complesse e/o giustificazioni per quello che ha fatto la moglie, quando di complesso c'è poco o nulla. Forse è proprio lui così, forse lo fa perché in fondo "spera" di riavere quello che aveva prima del tradimento, ma questo lo sa solo lui.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La risposta potrebbe essere questa:
> non è andata con lui perché lui non era convinto o lui non è affidabile quanto te. Ma di sicuro se ti ha urlato in faccia questo non è rimasta con te perché si è pentita o vuol ricostruire.
> Ma quanti anni aveva vostro figlio quando lei ti ha tradito ?


Aveva 4 anni.
L'idea che mi sono fatto in questi anni è che dire e dirsi di aver fatto bene, di credere nel ruolo salvifico di quella persona in un periodo a suo dire difficile della sua vita serve a nobilitare una normale storia di corna in un qualcosa di più profondo e, quindi, di rispettabile.
Per un brevissimo tempo lei finì in psicoterapia col principale obiettivo di capire CHI volesse.
Quando lo raccontai al MIO psichiatra la risposta fu che ovviamente voleva me ma le era evidentemente necessario apparire come una persona in crisi e attanagliata dai dubbi per dare chissà quale profondo significato al suo tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Mai pensato che Danny fosse "tonto". Anzi, mi piace quello che scrive e come lo scrive. Però, a leggerlo, a volte ti viene da pensare che sia fin TROPPO razionale. Cioè, a me sembra che cerchi spiegazioni complesse e/o giustificazioni per quello che ha fatto la moglie, quando di complesso c'è poco o nulla. Forse è proprio lui così, forse lo fa perché in fondo "spera" di riavere quello che aveva prima del tradimento, ma questo lo sa solo lui.


Sicuro che non siamo noi che lo leggiamo, a chiederci tutti quei  "perché"? Parlo di me in prima fila, anche.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bisogna accettare il fatto che certe risposte non le avremo mai.
> Prima avevo bisogno di avere delle risposte... niente.
> I miei monologhi con tanti segni di domanda mi fanno adesso tenerezza.
> Adesso non chiedo più, le mie risposte le ho avute, ma non da lui.


So perfettamente che una risposta ad una cazzata del genere non c'è.
Come te, le risposte le ho trovate altrove.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, è una sintesi che esclude necessariamente lei come persona, col suo carattere, il suo modo di rapportarsi, la sua volontà.
> Per dire - come i punti di vista ci portino agli antipodi, a volte - lei ancora prova insofferenza per il giudizio che io esprimerei sulla sua persona (non per il tradimento, ma anche, a volte, per i programmi che guarda in tv - io odio Real Time e quei reality americani che lei guarda per rilassarsi. Possibile che non ci si riesca a mettere d'accordo per vedere un buon film che piaccia a entrambi?)
> Quella comprensione - che è puro esercizio della razionalità in un ambito come questo dove posso permettermelo - che tu vedi a lei evidentemente non risulta nella vita reale.
> Perché io non sono stato e non sono comprensivo come lei vorrebbe.
> ...


Di tutto quello che hai scritto, mi rimane impresso soprattutto il concetto che lei ti ritenga responsabile della sua infelicita’.
Ti rendi conto vero che sia un atteggiamento di un egoismo sconfinato ? Lei non ha responsabilità ..è tutta colpa tua ...e tu la stai supportando in questa sua certezza  .... e questo è l’altro grosso problema

Inoltre , guarda che non stiamo parlando di lei ma del tuo percepito/sentire riguardo a lei ..quindi in sostanza stiamo comunque parlando di te ..


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Perché non ti ha lasciato? Per lo stesso motivo per cui non lasciano gran parte dei traditori: lui era una buona scopata ma non un buon compagno di vita.


Chiaro.
Ovviamente stando a quanto mi ha raccontato la relazione si basava su una profonda sintonia che poco o nulla aveva a che vedere con l'aspetto sessuale...insomma, un modo ipocrita di ammantare di chissà quali profondi significati una storia che è finita nell'istante in cui l'ho scoperta.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Davanti ad affermazioni del genere... :facepalm:non so come tu abbia fatto.
> Non ha senso della realtà...
> 
> 
> ...


Il valore è soggettivo, è quello che gli dai tu.
Tu puoi volere il principe, la carrozza, Belen con la scarpina di vetro (dio, che visione orripilante...), puoi desiderare tutto questo perché pensi di meritartelo. Ma il valore è commisurato al principio di realtà, che non puoi cogliere se non hai proprio _quel_ contatto con la realtà, che comprende anche la misura delle tue potenzialità.
Altrimenti resta un valore relativo, così come relativo è il concetto di soddisfazione in una coppia.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Perche tua moglie che ti informava delle uscite con lui è meglio del marito che va a mignotte? Io penso proprio di no, anzi...


Infatti io non ho accettato che mia moglie uscisse con l'amante, no?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Di tutto quello che hai scritto, mi rimane impresso soprattutto il concetto che lei ti ritenga responsabile della sua infelicita’.
> Ti rendi conto vero che sia un atteggiamento di un egoismo sconfinato ? Lei non ha responsabilità ..è tutta colpa tua ...e tu la stai supportando in questa sua certezza  .... e questo è l’altro grosso problema
> 
> Inoltre , guarda che non stiamo parlando di lei ma del tuo percepito/sentire riguardo a lei ..quindi in sostanza stiamo comunque parlando di te ..


Quando leggo certe cose che scrive mi sale un nazismo che guarda...mavaffanculo và, la causa della sua infelicità ! 
Ma neanche all'asilo !


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuro che non siamo noi che lo leggiamo, a chiederci tutti quei  "perché"? Parlo di me in prima fila, anche.


Anche. Alla fine, quando si legge una "storia", si tende ad immedesimarsi nel protagonista; proiettiamo in lui noi stessi e il nostro vissuto e ci chiediamo: "come reagirei se mi trovassi in quella stessa identica situazione?". I "perché?" di cui parli scaturiscono proprio da questo.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> _A lui pesa molto fare cose che non gli vanno._
> Per quello che riguarda il rancore di tua moglie verso di te ... assolutamente ingiustificato.
> Ma capisco perché _anche mio marito è arrabbiato con me per aver scoperto il suo tradimento_. Ed è arrabbiato con me perché dopo 2 settimane dalla scoperta “ rompevo ancora le scatole” volendo parlare “ancora “ di questa storia.


Io vivo la stessa situazione. 
Le due cose che ho evidenziato in corsivo sono collegate.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chiaro.
> Ovviamente stando a quanto mi ha raccontato la relazione si basava su una profonda sintonia che poco o nulla aveva a che vedere con l'aspetto sessuale...insomma, un modo ipocrita di ammantare di chissà quali profondi significati una storia che è finita nell'istante in cui l'ho scoperta.


Chiaro. Sta(va) semplicemente cercando di sminuire la cosa per non passare come una brutta persona. E ovviamente, come dici tu, la cosa sulla sintonie e la poca sessualità è una cagata.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny ti leggo da sempre con attenzione e riguardo, ma mi è sempre parso che tu ti sia costruito una gabbia di convinzioni che ti permettono di andare più o meno tranquillamente avanti e bene così.
> Il fatto che a te vada bene così non significa che sia giusto così.
> Le responsabilità in questi casi sono solo ed esclusivamente di chi tradisce, e qualunque scelta conseguente del tradito è legittima ma...arrivare ad affermare che se avessi lasciato casa la maggior parte della responsabilità sarebbe stata la tua é un assurdo che non tiene conto dell'evento che pone il tradito di fronte alla legittima domanda.
> Con l'aggravante - nel tuo caso - di sentirsi principalmente responsabili in caso di abbandono, da cui fai discendere l'ineluttabilità della scelta.
> ...


Jim, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
E' ovvio che la separazione sia conseguenza di un non stare più bene in una coppia a seguito del tradimento, ma è una scelta che fa in quel preciso momento il tradito, non il traditore.
Al traditore, nel momento in cui diventa tale, non frega nulla di separarsi.
Al limite ci può arrivare col tempo, quando è giunto ad avere piena consapevolezza delle fine della storia (ufficiale, a cui magari ha dato una spallata quella extra), ma sempre e comunque al termine di un percorso. Come hai fatto tu.
Ma all'inizio nessuno lascerebbe piuttosto che tradire.


----------



## Maestrale1 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti io non ho accettato che mia moglie uscisse con l'amante, no?


Non è quello che hai accettato o meno . E' il giudizio che dai agli altri mentre giustifichi in ogni modo tua moglie che ne ha combinate più di Bertoldo


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Chiaro. Sta(va) semplicemente cercando di sminuire la cosa per non passare come una brutta persona. E ovviamente, come dici tu, la cosa sulla sintonie e la poca sessualità è una cagata.


È una cagata se la storia me la presenti solo così, perché altrimenti per sciogliere certi nodi andrebbe bene un'amica, uno psicoterapeuta o un prete...
Questi sono i guasti di due millenni di Chiesa Cattolica, uniti ad una provenienza da piccolo paese ed una formazione bigotta e ipocrita.
Insomma, non è neanche tutta colpa sua..


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Più che un punto di vista direi che è una comoda posizione di chi tradisce
> Non capisco invece cosa intendi con "ci ottieni qualcosa?"


Vantare dei diritti ha senso solo nel momento in cui essi garantiscono dei vantaggi.
Se sono solo formali, risultano totalmente inutili.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Anche. Alla fine, quando si legge una "storia", si tende ad immedesimarsi nel protagonista; proiettiamo in lui noi stessi e il nostro vissuto e ci chiediamo: "come reagirei se mi trovassi in quella stessa identica situazione?". I "perché?" di cui parli scaturiscono proprio da questo.


I miei "perché" sono scaturiti dal fatto che attualmente, anche ad un solo respiro che possa andarmi controvento, chiuderei. Ma io ragiono sulla base di chi non c'è, di chi non avrebbe figli con me, di chi non avrebbe casa con me. Anzi: sulla base di una  "me" che non ha (felicemente) queste cose con un ipotetico qualcuno.

Questa e' la mia partenza, e la mia fortuna: un reset, e un bagaglio. Sono costati tanto, però. Tanto da chiedermi se in condizioni diverse  (anche economiche.... E anche prettamente  legate ad un ruolo "paterno") li avrei comunque scelti.

Nel mezzo del cammin della mia vita, con figlia ancora piccola, casa da lasciare, moglie a cui voglio ancora bene. (a dispetto di tutto). Eccetera.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jim, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
> E' ovvio che la separazione sia conseguenza di un non stare più bene in una coppia a seguito del tradimento, ma è una scelta che fa in quel preciso momento il tradito, non il traditore.
> Al traditore, nel momento in cui diventa tale, non frega nulla di separarsi.
> Al limite ci può arrivare col tempo, quando è giunto ad avere piena consapevolezza delle fine della storia (ufficiale, a cui magari ha dato una spallata quella extra), ma sempre e comunque al termine di un percorso. Come hai fatto tu.
> Ma all'inizio nessuno lascerebbe piuttosto che tradire.


Danny, il problema é che tu fai ricadere la colpa di una eventuale scelta in capo al tradito quando quella scelta é conseguenza...


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La risposta potrebbe essere questa:
> non è andata con lui perché lui non era convinto o lui non è affidabile quanto te. Ma di sicuro se ti ha urlato in faccia questo non è rimasta con te perché si è pentita o vuol ricostruire.
> Ma quanti anni aveva vostro figlio quando lei ti ha tradito ?





Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Perché non ti ha lasciato? Per lo stesso motivo per cui non lasciano gran parte dei traditori: lui era una buona scopata ma non un buon compagno di vita.


E si ritorna sempre allo stesso punto, ovvero a contrapporre amante e marito.
E a individuare nel rapporto con l'amante solo la motivazione del sesso.
Come se per forza una persona che ha già un compagno nella vita reale debba sostituirlo se ne desidera anche e sicuramente di più un altro. Sono schemi troppo semplificati, ma d'altronde me li facevo anch'io qualche anno fa.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> I miei "perché" sono scaturiti dal fatto che attualmente, anche ad un solo respiro che possa andarmi controvento, chiuderei. Ma io ragiono sulla base di chi non c'è, di chi non avrebbe figli con me, di chi non avrebbe casa con me. Anzi: sulla base di una  "me" che non ha (felicemente) queste cose con un ipotetico qualcuno.
> 
> Questa e' la mia partenza, e la mia fortuna: un reset, e un bagaglio. Sono costati tanto, però. Tanto da chiedermi se in condizioni diverse  (anche economiche.... E anche prettamente  legate ad un ruolo "paterno") li avrei comunque scelti.
> 
> Nel mezzo del cammin della mia vita, con figlia ancora piccola, casa da lasciare, moglie a cui voglio ancora bene. (a dispetto di tutto). Eccetera.


Credo tu intenda "marito" lì alla fine perché altrimenti non avrei capito un 'azz di te. :rotfl: No, comunque, anche se certi ragionamenti li fa una "te" libera da qualsiasi tipo di legame, quella "te" sei sempre tu. Alla fine è sempre un proiettare se stessi. Penso sia impossibile essere al 100% oggettivi, un minimo di soggettività c'è sempre.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io ho chiuso la mia storia autonomamente, senza influenze esterne, senza attendere che qualcuno mi prendesse per le orecchie per dirmi che avevo sbagliato.
> L'errore ovviamente rimane ma della mia storia non sapeva niente nessuno, e non solo perché ci tenevo a non farmi scoprire ma anche e sopratutto perché ritengo che più grave del tradimento sia la relativa pubblicità che si dà allo stesso.
> Nel suo caso so con un certo grado di certezza che tutta una serie di persone sapevano, o avevano quantomeno il fondato sospetto che avessero una storia.
> Intendo, persone che conoscono bene me e lei (e lui).
> ...


Ti sei accorto che stai dando dei giudizi ma non stai vedendo come effettivamente andavano le cose?
A te non importava niente della donna con cui sei stato, a lei del suo amante sì.
Stai parlando di due relazioni completamente diverse, anche se tutte e due extraconiugali.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Mai pensato che Danny fosse "tonto". Anzi, mi piace quello che scrive e come lo scrive. Però, a leggerlo, a volte ti viene da pensare che sia fin TROPPO razionale. Cioè, a me sembra che cerchi spiegazioni complesse e/o giustificazioni per quello che ha fatto la moglie, quando di complesso c'è poco o nulla. Forse è proprio lui così, forse lo fa perché in fondo "spera" di riavere quello che aveva prima del tradimento, ma questo lo sa solo lui.


Non si è mai troppo razionali, si è razionali e basta.
A me piace esplorare e comprendere a fondo tutte le situazioni, non mi accontento della superficie.
Qui ho l'occasione per farlo e comprendere dinamiche relazionali che non mi appartengono.
E' un'occasione, la sfrutto.
Per il resto, le illusioni non fanno parte del mio bagaglio.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuro che non siamo noi che lo leggiamo, a chiederci tutti quei  "perché"? Parlo di me in prima fila, anche.


Brava. Siamo tutti degli specchi.
Ognuno di noi vede sé stesso nell'altro.
E' utile.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> È una cagata se la storia me la presenti solo così, perché altrimenti per sciogliere certi nodi andrebbe bene un'amica, uno psicoterapeuta o un prete...
> Questi sono i guasti di due millenni di Chiesa Cattolica, uniti ad una provenienza da piccolo paese ed una formazione bigotta e ipocrita.
> Insomma, non è neanche tutta colpa sua..


Esattamente quello che penso io. Per sfogarsi, confessarsi od altro ci sono figure ben più adatte dell'amante. È che semplicemente il tradimento non è socialmente accettato, anche se mi verrebbe da pensare quasi che ci siano più traditori che fedeli. La chiesa c'entra fino ad un certo punto. Essere traditi non fa piacere quasi a nessuno. Nemmeno a te, traditore, pare abbia fatto piacere, no? Io, per esempio, sono ateo però non ho mai tradito (anzi, il contrario), perché non rientra nel mio modo di essere. Per me la monogamia è una scelta, anche se non chiudo gli occhi e faccio finta di non vedere certe cose che sono invece parte della quotidianità. Magari tra 20 anni avrò cambiato idea, però per ora posso dire che non rientra nelle mie corde. Anche perché io sono uno che ha bisogno di stare mentalmente sereno, e il solo pensare di dover inventare balle su balle per farmi qualche scopata extra mi fa passare la voglia. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Di tutto quello che hai scritto, mi rimane impresso soprattutto il concetto che lei ti ritenga responsabile della sua infelicita’.
> Ti rendi conto vero che sia un atteggiamento di un egoismo sconfinato ? Lei non ha responsabilità ..è tutta colpa tua ...e tu la stai supportando in questa sua certezza  .... e questo è l’altro grosso problema
> 
> Inoltre , guarda che non stiamo parlando di lei ma del tuo percepito/sentire riguardo a lei ..quindi in sostanza stiamo comunque parlando di te ..


Il mio supporto è stato indiretto, nel tentativo di riconquistarla, ovvero di affermare e confermare il mio amore per lei.
La condanna del tradimento invece è stata esplicita, la richiesta di attenzione nei miei confronti pure.
A lei queste informazioni sono arrivate, ma non la spostano di un millimetro.
E' così. Se non ci arriva, non posso farci niente.


----------



## Jimbo123 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E si ritorna sempre allo stesso punto, ovvero a contrapporre amante e marito.
> E a individuare nel rapporto con l'amante solo la motivazione del sesso.
> Come se per forza una persona che ha già un compagno nella vita reale debba sostituirlo se ne desidera anche e sicuramente di più un altro. Sono schemi troppo semplificati, ma d'altronde me li facevo anch'io qualche anno fa.


La mia risposta era circoscritta la contesto, ossia alla domanda "perché non mi ha lasciato per lui?" di Jim Cain. Forse avrei dovuto riformularla e scrivere: "perché lei non cercava un sostituto ma un extra".


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Brava. Siamo tutti degli specchi.
> Ognuno di noi vede sé stesso nell'altro.
> E' utile.



Certo che è utile.

Poi però lo sguardo deve essere, ciascuno, al proprio orizzonte.
Altrimenti poi l'altro diventa un po' come lo "specchio delle brame"


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> È una cagata se la storia me la presenti solo così, perché altrimenti per sciogliere certi nodi andrebbe bene un'amica, uno psicoterapeuta o un prete...
> *Questi sono i guasti di due millenni di Chiesa Cattolica, uniti ad una provenienza da piccolo paese ed una formazione bigotta e ipocrita.
> Insomma, non è neanche tutta colpa sua*..


Si è innamorata. 
Non mi viene altro in mente.
Le questioni culturali le lascerei da parte.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny, il problema é che tu fai ricadere la *colpa* di una eventuale scelta in capo al tradito quando quella scelta é conseguenza...


Colpa e azione non sono la stessa cosa. Perché le continui a assimilare?
Se a te spetta un'azione, io non vedo colpa in quello che fai. Vedo solo quello che fai. Nient'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quando leggo certe cose che scrive mi sale un nazismo che guarda...mavaffanculo và, la causa della sua infelicità !
> Ma neanche all'asilo !


Già ... ma la questione del trasferimento di responsabilità è frequente ... Dare la colpa all’altro di un atteggiamento palesemente schifido, lo ritengo estremamente vile...e attenzione , non mi riferisco al tradimento .... mi riferisco alle critiche che a lui sono state poste :
-è colpa tua se non siono riuscita a vivere la mia storia come volevo
- è colpa tua se nonostante il mio tradimento hai ventilato l’ipotesi di lasciarmi
-è colpa tua se sino infelice .
- non mi piaci più ...è colpa mia ? No! È colpa tua, brutto stronzo...quindi non ti lamentare se non voglio più condividere la mia intimità con te 



Poi, se a parole lui anche si incazza..ma nei fatti non cambia niente e lei intuisce la di lui comprensione nei punti elencati sopra ......la percezione di lei sarà : “vedi che ho ragione”?  
(Mia interpretazione personale)


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Già ... ma la questione del trasferimento di responsabilità è frequente ... Dare la colpa all’altro di un atteggiamento palesemente schifido, lo ritengo estremamente vile...e attenzione , non mi riferisco al tradimento .... mi riferisco alle critiche che a lui sono state poste :
> -è colpa tua se non sino riuscita a vivere la mia storia come volevo
> - è colpa tua se nonostante il mio tradimento hai ventilato l’ipotesi di lasciarmi
> -è colpa tua se sono infelice .
> ...


E su questo ci hai preso. 
Per un certo periodo sono andato avanti a darle conferme del mio amore e della mia presenza, nel tentativo di riconquistarla (e d'altronde, era anche quello che voleva, a parole).
Mi sono accorto però che non funziona, e sto facendo infatti marcia indietro.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si è innamorata.
> Non mi viene altro in mente.
> Le questioni culturali le lascerei da parte.


Danny...il problema non è che si sia innamorata , ma come ha gestito la cosa ....
Un conto è “scusa, ti ho fatto soffrire ma mi ero innamorata .., ora è passata”... un conto è “levati dalle balle perché mi sono innamorata e quindi fammi vivere in pace la mia vita..” 
ma tu che rappresenti per lei ? Non ci si comporta così neanche con un amico, figurati col padre dei tuoi figli ...
Quello che mi sembra non ti sia ancora chiaro è che nel tuo caso il problema del tradimento è l’ultimo dei problemi ...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E su questo ci hai preso.
> Per un certo periodo sono andato avanti a darle conferme del mio amore e della mia presenza, nel tentativo di riconquistarla (e d'altronde, era anche quello che voleva, a parole).
> Mi sono accorto però che non funziona, e sto facendo infatti marcia indietro.


Vedi...sei sempre tu che devi dimostrare di essere all’altezza: 
Tu la dovevi riconquistare e te l’ha detto lei “riconquistami TU ..perché è colpa tua se preferisco il bagnino demente cazzaro”
E’ una tendenza frequente quella di voler riconquistare il partner fedifrago che stava per dileguarsi ...ma dura fino a che ti rendi conto che il traditore deve riconquistare e rimettersi alla prova
Guarda che all’inizio per alcuni mesi mio marito ha pensato lo stesso ... mi sentivo io in prova e mi dicevo “ poverino! Ha rinunciaro all’amante oca ma gnocca per me ...che bravo! Chissà che sofferenza e sacrificio”! Sai quando è cambiata la solfa ? Quando i miei 2 neuroni hanno cominciato a funzionare e gli ho detto : “a bello! A scanso di  equivoci, guarda che quello in prova sei tu ! Non l’avessi capito...”


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so, è una sintesi che esclude necessariamente lei come persona, col suo carattere, il suo modo di rapportarsi, la sua volontà.
> Per dire - come i punti di vista ci portino agli antipodi, a volte - lei ancora prova insofferenza per il giudizio che io esprimerei sulla sua persona (non per il tradimento, ma anche, a volte, per i programmi che guarda in tv - io odio Real Time e quei reality americani che lei guarda per rilassarsi. Possibile che non ci si riesca a mettere d'accordo per vedere un buon film che piaccia a entrambi?)
> Quella comprensione - che è puro esercizio della razionalità in un ambito come questo dove posso permettermelo - che tu vedi a lei evidentemente non risulta nella vita reale.
> Perché io non sono stato e non sono comprensivo come lei vorrebbe.
> ...


La dimostrazione degli effetti inevitabili di un tradimento. Un integerrimo e ultra innamorato della moglie che pensa a guardare fuori. Anche se sinceramente non ti ci vedo... a mio avviso non ne saresti capace e se lo fai non vedrai sciogliersi nessun nodo, anzi. Lo scorpione e la rana. Secondo me.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...il problema non è che si sia innamorata , ma come ha gestito la cosa ....
> Un conto è “scusa, ti ho fatto soffrire ma mi ero innamorata .., ora è passata”... un conto è “levati dalle balle perché mi sono innamorata e quindi fammi vivere in pace la mia vita..”
> ma tu che rappresenti per lei ? Non ci si comporta così neanche con un amico, figurati col padre dei tuoi figli ...
> Quello che mi sembra non ti sia ancora chiaro è che nel tuo caso il problema del tradimento è l’ultimo dei problemi ...


Però stavo parlando della compagna di Jim...


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi...sei sempre tu che devi dimostrare di essere all’altezza:
> Tu la dovevi riconquistare e te l’ha detto lei “riconquistami TU ..perché è colpa tua se preferisco il bagnino demente cazzaro”
> E’ una tendenza frequente quella di voler riconquistare il partner fedifrago che stava per dileguarsi ...ma dura fino a che ti rendi conto che il traditore deve riconquistare e rimettersi alla prova
> Guarda che all’inizio per alcuni mesi mio marito ha pensato lo stesso ... mi sentivo io in prova e mi dicevo “ poverino! Ha rinunciaro all’amante oca ma gnocca per me ...che bravo! Chissà che sofferenza e sacrificio”! Sai quando è cambiata la solfa ? Quando i miei 2 neuroni hanno cominciato a funzionare e gli ho detto : “a bello! A scanso di  equivoci, guarda che quello in prova sei tu ! Non l’avessi capito...”



Perfetto.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quello che a me stupisce di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non è che sia rimasto, cosa che comprendo, è che continui  a pensare di avere ancora obblighi verso di lei. Di dover ancora renderle conto.
> Quello che gli dico da sempre è che si può tradire in mille modi ma c’e Un limite nella mancanza di rispetto che sua moglie ha ampiamente superato e che dovrebbe portarlo a comportarsi nel limite come se lei fosse davvero una coinquilina


Non consideri una cosa. La ama. E se ami i limiti superati servono solo a infliggere dolore aggiuntivo ma non a smettere di amare.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che c'è un limite nella mancanza di rispetto?
> 
> Che ci sono mancanze "decenti" e altre che no? E chi le giudica?


Invece si. Portare nel talamo matrimoniale l amante è piu irrispettoso che altrove. ''Scegliersi'' l amante nella cerchia di amici che si frequenta è più irrispettoso di uno che il tuo partner mai conoscerà. Condividere costantemente problematiche di coppia e familiari  con l amante..ecc ecc.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei accorto che stai dando dei giudizi ma non stai vedendo come effettivamente andavano le cose?
> A te non importava niente della donna con cui sei stato, a lei del suo amante sì.
> Stai parlando di due relazioni completamente diverse, anche se tutte e due extraconiugali.


Certo, completamente diverse (almeno per come lei ha rappresentato la sua storia).
Il punto é quello che ha descritto più volte   [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION], e cioè - sintetizzo - che non tutti sono capaci di gestire certe storie extra, che non tutti sono in grado di tenere la barra dritta anche con il piede in due scarpe e fare in modo che le due storie proseguano parallelamente in silenzio e senza dare particolari scossoni. 
Specie se in presenza di figli e/o mutuo in comune e specie se é chiaro che quella storia non é e non diventerà mai una unione alla luce del sole.
Come scrivi spesso, il traditore NON vuole lasciare il legittimo, vuol tenere il piede in due scarpe.
Però bisogna saperlo fare, prima, durante e, soprattutto, dopo.
Se non lo sai fare, stai a casa che fai meno danni.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> La chiesa c'entra fino ad un certo punto.


C'entra eccome come inevitabile condizionamento culturale in senso ampio.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A lei queste informazioni sono arrivate, ma non la spostano di un millimetro.
> E' così. Se non ci arriva, non posso farci niente.


Tutto dannatamente troppo comodo.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si è innamorata.


Ammesso che sia come dici tu, é rimasta con me.

Perché ?


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Però stavo parlando della compagna di Jim...


Situazioni per certi versi simili se alla scoperta segue pure quel tipo di atteggiamento..


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece si. Portare nel talamo matrimoniale l amante è piu irrispettoso che altrove. ''Scegliersi'' l amante nella cerchia di amici che si frequenta è più irrispettoso di uno che il tuo partner mai conoscerà. Condividere costantemente problematiche di coppia e familiari  con l amante..ecc ecc.


Sottoscrivo tutto.


----------



## insane (18 Ottobre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non consideri una cosa. La ama. E se ami i limiti superati servono solo a infliggere dolore aggiuntivo ma non a smettere di amare.


Rispetto la scelta di danny e ammiro la forza di volonta' che ha, ma a volte piu' che amore mi pare sindrome di Stoccolma


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia come dici tu, é rimasta con me.
> 
> Perché ?


Non la conosco, non posso darti una risposta, ma solo fare ipotesi.
Perché l'altro non l'amava?
Perché ha scelto quello che ritiene più giusto fare secondo i suoi principi?
Perché con l'altro non c'era un progetto?
Perché ha avuto paura?
Perché è consapevole di quanto sia effimero l'innamoramento e nelle sue scelte predomina sempre la parte razionale?
Non lo so.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Rispetto la scelta di danny e ammiro la forza di volonta' che ha, ma a volte piu' che amore mi pare sindrome di Stoccolma


Ussignur...


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Situazioni per certi versi simili se alla scoperta segue pure quel tipo di atteggiamento..


E' la dinamica del rapporto a determinarlo.
Bisogna interromperla. Anche tu sei molto incentrato su di lei, piuttosto che su te stesso.
Ti sei colpevolizzato usando il tuo tradimento, per ridurre l'impatto del tradimento di lei e le sue motivazioni dalle quali stai fuggendo.
Ma le risposte non le trovi mica al di fuori, sono dentro te, nel momento in cui hai chiaro chi hai di fronte.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non la conosco, non posso darti una risposta, ma solo fare ipotesi.
> Perché l'altro non l'amava?
> Perché ha scelto quello che ritiene più giusto fare secondo i suoi principi?
> Perché con l'altro non c'era un progetto?
> ...


Perché sicuramente le piaceva ma non abbastanza da far saltare il banco.
Il problema è quindi uno solo, e cioè : la persona che mi ha tradito ed è rimasta con me lo ha fatto dopo un serio ripensamento o è stata una scelta prevalentemente di comodo ? 
Lo ha fatto perché mi ama ancora ed è sinceramente pentita oppure è rimasta con me per ragioni che poco o nulla hanno a che fare con quella che, in certi casi, é una sincerità assolutamente dovuta ?


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Rispetto la scelta di danny e ammiro la forza di volonta' che ha, ma a volte piu' che amore mi pare sindrome di Stoccolma


Quante restano con qualcuno nonostante sia violento? E si dichiarano innamorate. Quanti restano con qualcuno pur avendo visioni diametralmente opposte. Spesso ci si innamora di chi è molto diverso da noi. Penso che Danny sia molto razionale e la moglie molto istintiva (la mia coppia è cosi) Questo magari per tanti anni è stata la benzina giusta..ma solo lui può saperlo. Sono però abbastanza certo che il disinteresse di lei sia dovuto molto  al forte interesse di lui. E il contrario. L incertezza pastura le storie d amore, per questo le storie extra funzionano benissimo.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sei colpevolizzato usando il tuo tradimento, per ridurre l'impatto del tradimento di lei e le sue motivazioni dalle quali stai fuggendo.


Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro che ero innamorato solo di lei.
Sempre.
Anche quando l'ho tradita.
Lei può dire lo stesso ?
Purtroppo no.
Per me non è mai stato un ritornare a casa, al limite uno scendere dalla giostra.
Una piacevole evasione e null'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non consideri una cosa. La ama. E se ami i limiti superati servono solo a infliggere dolore aggiuntivo ma non a smettere di amare.


Sembrerà un modo di dire...ma se ami e la persona che ami la vedi triste e ti dice che la rendi infelice...proprio perché dici di amarla ...la devi liberare ...
Che poi il liberarla consenta di farle capire che il problema è lei ...è un altro dei vantaggi


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sembrerà un modo di dire...ma se ami e la persona che ami la vedi triste e ti dice che la rendi infelice...proprio perché dici di amarla ...la devi liberare ...
> Che poi il liberarla consenta di farle capire che il problema è lei ...è un altro dei vantaggi



E' libera. Esce più di me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro che ero innamorato solo di lei.
> Sempre.
> Anche quando l'ho tradita.
> Lei può dire lo stesso ?
> ...


 difficile da parte dell'altro (tradito) crederci. 
Tua moglie ha avuto lo stesso dubbio


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' libera. Esce più di me.


Sai che non mi sto riferendo alle uscite con le amiche ..


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non mi sto riferendo alle uscite con le amiche ..


Non credo esca solo com amiche.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non mi sto riferendo alle uscite con le amiche ..


Lo so. Comunque i suoi spazi li può anche gestire come vuole, se vuole. Io non controllo. Anche se mi fido che esca con le amiche (che conosco).


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difficile da parte dell'altro (tradito) crederci.
> Tua moglie ha avuto lo stesso dubbio


Ognuno ci mette sempre un po' di sé stesso nel valutare l'altro.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro che ero innamorato solo di lei.
> Sempre.
> Anche quando l'ho tradita.
> Lei può dire lo stesso ?
> ...


Lei ti vuole bene. E' tornata per questo.
Molte donne sono attratte dalla passione, hanno bisogno di viverla, però sanno distinguerla dall'affetto che è capace di legare due persone a lungo nel tempo. E ci rinunciano quando sono costrette a farlo, perché considerano i legami duraturi e stabili molto più importanti.
Lei è tornata da te per questo.
Però la rinuncia alla passione fa male, anche quando essa è finita.
E quel male lo sfoga su di te, come se la sua scelta fosse responsabilità tua. In più  tu le trasmetti tutto il tuo malessere dovito al tradimento subito.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ti vuole bene. E' tornata per questo.
> Molte donne sono attratte dalla passione, hanno bisogno di viverla, però sanno distinguerla dall'affetto che è capace di legare due persone a lungo nel tempo. E ci rinunciano quando sono costrette a farlo, perché considerano i legami duraturi e stabili molto più importanti.
> Lei è tornata da te per questo.
> Però la rinuncia alla passione fa male, anche quando essa è finita.
> E quel male lo sfoga su di te, come se la sua scelta fosse responsabilità tua.


E' sull'ultima frase, secondo me, che bisogna non solo riflettere, ma proprio agire. Quando divento il bersaglio responsabile per un qualcosa che mi vede al più terzo estraneo. (quando proprio non vittima) bisogna mettere i famosi paletti. Rimandare quel male indietro al mittente  

Che significa anche utilizzo del discernimento.

L'altro giorno nel leggere  [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION] ho sviluppato alcune riflessioni.
A me ha sempre colpito il fatto che la sua compagna non perda occasione per dargli del. "fallito". La premessa e' che io lo ritengo un fatto molto grave.
Ma l'altro giorno, leggendolo, ho appunto riflettuto.
Lui parlava di una zia offesa dalla compagna. Appellata come  "rincoglionita". Ecco: secondo me, il messaggio per cui la compagna non si deve permettere di dare della rincoglionita alla zia di Jim deve arrivare forte e chiaro. Non tutto il resto che lui ne ha scritto. E cioè che la sua compagna. (madre di suo figlio) e' una "nullità", e che deve solo ringraziare che questa conversazione sia avvenuta non face to face. Ecco. Cio' che ho pensato e' come sia facile trasfigurare uno "scazzo" in qualcosa di ben peggio. L'errore che si amplifica. Fallito non si può leggere. Ma neanche nullità. Tra due che stanno insieme. Spero bene fosse solo uno sfogo. Diversamente se questi sono i reali motivi di lite, direi che la cosa è ben grave.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ti vuole bene. E' tornata per questo.
> Molte donne sono attratte dalla passione, hanno bisogno di viverla, però sanno distinguerla dall'affetto che è capace di legare due persone a lungo nel tempo. E ci rinunciano quando sono costrette a farlo, perché considerano i legami duraturi e stabili molto più importanti.
> Lei è tornata da te per questo.
> Però la rinuncia alla passione fa male, anche quando essa è finita.
> E quel male lo sfoga su di te, come se la sua scelta fosse responsabilità tua. In più  tu le trasmetti tutto il tuo malessere dovito al tradimento subito.


Ve lo dico da donna : la rinuncia alla passione si scorda ...e in fretta


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vedi...sei sempre tu che devi dimostrare di essere all’altezza:
> Tu la dovevi riconquistare e te l’ha detto lei “riconquistami TU ..perché è colpa tua se preferisco il bagnino demente cazzaro”
> E’ una tendenza frequente quella di voler riconquistare il partner fedifrago che stava per dileguarsi ...ma dura fino a che ti rendi conto che il traditore deve riconquistare e rimettersi alla prova
> Guarda che all’inizio per alcuni mesi mio marito ha pensato lo stesso ... mi sentivo io in prova e mi dicevo “ poverino! Ha rinunciaro all’amante oca ma gnocca per me ...che bravo! Chissà che sofferenza e sacrificio”! Sai quando è cambiata la solfa ? Quando i miei 2 neuroni hanno cominciato a funzionare e gli ho detto : “a bello! A scanso di  equivoci, guarda che quello in prova sei tu ! Non l’avessi capito...”


Perfettamente d’accordo con te. 
Io sono arrivata su questo forum dopo 3 anni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.
Come ben sapete si rimane segnato a vita. Se fosse arrivata qui quasi quattro anni fa le mie domande fatte a voi sarebbero state di un ingenuità enorme. Tipo :
e’ vero che tutti gli uomini tradiscono ? ( lui me la raccontava così).
e’ vero che solo gli antiquati non tradiscono ?
e’ vero che è normale andare a puttane  ?
e’ giusto che lui sia arrabbiato con me perché dopo 2 settimane dalla scoperta io continuo ancora a rompere le scatole con questa storia ?
e’ giusto che lui pretenda di fare sesso con me dopo che ho scoperto che va con le prostitute e a me non va più ?
Quando ho collegato anche io i miei 2 neuroni ho visto tutto da un’altra prospettiva.
PS infatti una delle cose che ho fatto ai primi tempi dopo la scoperta è stata quella di comprare intimo nuovo. Per lui.
Che alla fine lui non ha mai visto. 
Credo che i primi tempi dopo una scoperta del genere si è leggermente incapaci di intendere e di volere. Per questo dovrebbe essere severamente vietato di agire ( in qualsiasi direzione). 
Fortemente consigliato invece di reagire.


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' sull'ultima frase, secondo me, che bisogna non solo riflettere, ma proprio agire. Quando divento il bersaglio responsabile per un qualcosa che mi vede al più terzo estraneo. (quando proprio non vittima) bisogna mettere i famosi paletti. Rimandare quel male indietro al mittente
> 
> Che significa anche utilizzo del discernimento.
> 
> ...


Lei sfoga sugli altri tutte le sue frustrazioni. Ma non è colpa degli altri il fatto che lei sia frustrata, come non è merito degli altri il sentirsi appagati quando accade.
Lei manifesta l'aggressività relazionale di chi si vuole difendere dagli altri,  perché avere il controllo di chi hai accanto (come arrivare a svalutarlo quando lo si perde) è un modo per gestire anche sé stessi e il proprio equilibrio instabile..


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ve lo dico da donna : la rinuncia alla passione si scorda ...e in fretta


Ma una rinuncia deve essere compensata da qualcosa, specie se essa era fonte di equilibrio.


----------



## insane (18 Ottobre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quante restano con qualcuno nonostante sia violento? E si dichiarano innamorate. Quanti restano con qualcuno pur avendo visioni diametralmente opposte. Spesso ci si innamora di chi è molto diverso da noi. Penso che Danny sia molto razionale e la moglie molto istintiva (la mia coppia è cosi) Questo magari per tanti anni è stata la benzina giusta..ma solo lui può saperlo. Sono però abbastanza certo che il disinteresse di lei sia dovuto molto  al forte interesse di lui. E il contrario. L incertezza pastura le storie d amore, per questo le storie extra funzionano benissimo.


Bisogna fare come coi gatti, che, generalmente, meno li caghi e piu' si avvicinano


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che vuol dire che c'è un limite nella mancanza di rispetto?
> 
> Che ci sono mancanze "decenti" e altre che no? E chi le giudica?


Sicuramente ci sono vari livelli di mancanza di rispetto e altrettanto sicuramente ognuno ha la sua scala. Se non fosse così non sopporteremmo e/o sopporteremmo le stesse cose. Invece siamo tutti diversi


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Il problema secondo me è  (ci ho riflettuto, e mi sono accorta in passato di averlo fatto pure io, in qualche discussione) che Danny e' talmente  "bello", anche nella sua forza di sopportazione, che quasi si tende a fargliene una colpa. A considerarlo "tonto", quanto meno.
> Niente di più sbagliato, perché mi sono resa conto che ha piena coscienza di tutto.
> Secondo me ovviamente.


Mai pensato sia tonto, ne prima ne ora che lo conosco di persona


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei sfoga sugli altri tutte le sue frustrazioni. Ma non è colpa degli altri il fatto che lei sia frustrata, come non è merito degli altri il sentirsi appagati quando accade.
> Lei manifesta l'aggressività relazionale di chi si vuole difendere dagli altri,  perché avere il controllo di chi hai accanto (come arrivare a svalutarlo quando lo si perde) è un modo per gestire anche sé stessi e il proprio equilibrio instabile..


Non lo so...
L'impressione che ne ho e' che si sia un po' all'interno di una coppia dove ciascuno "sfoga". Non è una modalità che mi appartiene molto.... Ma alla fine posso arrivare a chiamare  "nullità" il primo pirla che incontro per strada e mi dà noia. Non un compagno. E se faccio per sfogo, poi faccio anche marcia indietro. Se lo faccio da convinta... Non so. Noi qui parliamo con Jim, non con la sua compagna. Qualsiasi pronostico e' un tirare a indovinare. Mentre lui e' qui che scrive.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai pensato sia tonto, ne prima ne ora che lo conosco di persona


Io un pochino sono arrivata a pensarlo, invece, in passato. 

E pensa che invece ora, se non fosse che i nostri rispettivi bisogni hanno direzioni  (non contenuti, ma direzioni) perfettamente agli antipodi, io a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] farei una corte spietata


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io un pochino sono arrivata a pensarlo, invece, in passato.
> 
> E pensa che invece ora, se non fosse che i nostri rispettivi bisogni hanno direzioni  (non contenuti, ma direzioni) perfettamente agli antipodi, io a @_danny_ farei una corte spietata


Anche io se non fossi innamorata.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io se non fossi innamorata.


Tanto per dire che, se volesse, secondo me avrebbe davvero la fila


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> L'impressione che ne ho e' che si sia un po' all'interno di una coppia dove ciascuno "sfoga". Non è una modalità che mi appartiene molto.... Ma alla fine posso arrivare a chiamare  "nullità" il primo pirla che incontro per strada e mi dà noia. Non un compagno. E se faccio per sfogo, poi faccio anche marcia indietro. Se lo faccio da convinta... Non so. Noi qui parliamo con Jim, non con la sua compagna. Qualsiasi pronostico e' un tirare a indovinare. Mentre lui e' qui che scrive.


Sono sfoghi, certo, ma sono anche esternazioni di paure inconsce.
La svalutazione dell'altro non avviene solo attraverso epiteti, ma su diversi fronti.
Quando svaluti chi hai accanto lo indebolisci, riesci a gestirlo e a mantenere il suo controllo, annichilendolo.
Il controllo del partner è necessario per gestire il controllo personale.
E' un modo di relazionarsi con gli altri involontario ma profondamente sbagliato, perché tarpa le ali ad entrambi.
E' indice di personalità fragili, che attuano rapporti in cui comunque devono avere sempre maggiore potere decisionale rispetto al compagno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ve lo dico da donna : la rinuncia alla passione si scorda ...e in fretta


non è così. 
Se si rinuncia ad una passione ci deve essere qualcosa che vale molto di più e da molti di più.
E comunque il rimpianto è la nostalgia , ogni tanto si fanno vivi


----------



## Irrisoluto (18 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo con te.
> Io sono arrivata su questo forum dopo 3 anni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.
> Come ben sapete si rimane segnato a vita. Se fosse arrivata qui quasi quattro anni fa le mie domande fatte a voi sarebbero state di un ingenuità enorme. Tipo :
> e’ vero che tutti gli uomini tradiscono ? ( lui me la raccontava così).
> ...


Domande ingenue? Sei sicura? Perché è vero che la maggior parte degli uomini e delle donne tradiscono ed è vero che la maggior parte degli uomini nel corso della vita sono andati a puttane. 
Con cio' non voglio dire che avresti dovuto reagire accettandolo, ma che la risposta alle tue domande ingenue -(tranne un paio), in questa società, purtroppo è "in parte si".


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

doppio


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io un pochino sono arrivata a pensarlo, invece, in passato.
> 
> E pensa che invece ora, se non fosse che i nostri rispettivi bisogni hanno direzioni  (non contenuti, ma direzioni) perfettamente agli antipodi, io a @_danny_ farei una corte spietata





Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche io se non fossi innamorata.





Foglia ha detto:


> Tanto per dire che, se volesse, secondo me avrebbe davvero la fila


.... dov'è l'emoticon che arrossisce...?
Grazie, comunque.


----------



## Foglia (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... dov'è l'emoticon che arrossisce...?
> Grazie, comunque.


Ma figurati. A me piace guardare dove vedo il bello, delle persone


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è così.
> Se si rinuncia ad una passione ci deve essere qualcosa che vale molto di più e da molti di più.
> E comunque il rimpianto è la nostalgia , ogni tanto si fanno vivi


Vero, ma appunto quando hai deciso che ci hai rinunciato....basta... 
la nostalgia si fa sentire per tante cose nella vita  ..una più, una meno...


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero, ma appunto quando *hai deciso *che ci hai rinunciato....basta...
> la nostalgia si fa sentire per tante cose nella vita  ..una più, una meno...


Il punto è che sia per Jim sia per me che per altra storie la necessità di prendere una decisione è stata resa necessaria dalla scoperta del tradimento, non è dovuta solo alla volontà di chi l'ha presa.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ve lo dico da donna : la rinuncia alla passione si scorda ...e in fretta


Soprattutto se si è in fase ricostruzione post scoperta


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero, ma appunto quando hai deciso che ci hai rinunciato....basta...
> la nostalgia si fa sentire per tante cose nella vita  ..una più, una meno...


 a beh se la mettiamo in questi termini.
Ci si accontenta di false dichiarazioni e falsi pentimenti.
Questo è il motivo per il quale molti fanno fatica a ripartire.
Non sai dentro cosa prova veramente l'altro. Se ha predominato solo il senso del dovere.


----------



## Mariben (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> .... dov'è l'emoticon che arrossisce...?
> Grazie, comunque.


Dove si prende il numero?
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] 
A parte tutto io , che leggo spesso e intervengo poco, (mi piace " ascoltarvi") , ho la vaga impressione che se avessi lasciato tua moglie  a quest'ora avrebbe superato le nocche.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a beh se la mettiamo in questi termini.
> Ci si accontenta di false dichiarazioni e falsi pentimenti.
> Questo è il motivo per il quale molti fanno fatica a ripartire.
> Non sai dentro cosa prova veramente l'altro. Se ha predominato solo il senso del dovere.



Vero, non lo sapremo mai, conta solo come ti fa sentire dopo e se vale la pena tenerselo,  magari part-time. 

Pero'' vale pure senza tradimenti di mezzo.


----------



## karolina (18 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Dove si prende il numero?
> @_danny_
> A parte tutto io , che leggo spesso e intervengo poco, (mi piace " ascoltarvi") , ho la vaga impressione che se avessi lasciato tua moglie  a quest'ora avrebbe superato le nocche.


ho letto il lungo OT e come amico Danny sarebbe un grandissimo amico, ma anche se profondo e perspicace , è un po' troppo molle per averlo come compagno di vita e di letto.


----------



## Mariben (18 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> ho letto il lungo OT e come amico Danny sarebbe un grandissimo amico, francamente mi si pare , anche se profondo e perspicace , è un po' troppo molle per averlo come compagno di vita e di letto.


Già molto meglio tutto lo stronzume che si vede in giro.( in entrambi i generi).
Sarà che agli " uomini duri'
Sono allergica..
Della sua vita e della sua " virilità " poi non sappiamo nulla di nulla per dirla tutta .


----------



## karolina (18 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Già molto meglio tutto lo stronzume che si vede in giro.( in entrambi i generi).
> Sarà che agli " uomini duri'
> Sono allergica..
> Della sua vita e della sua " virilità " poi non sappiamo nulla di nulla per dirla tutta .



Cosa c entra che non sappiamo nulla? Sappiamo per quello che si manifesta qui e sia il mio giudizio che il vostro giudizio è basato su questo manifestarsi.  O il mio non vale e il vostro invece vale? Sono andata a leggermi un po' di lui e mi ha colpita la storia del motel e successivo parcheggio, io se fossi stata in sua moglie mi sarei aspettata 2 schiaffi senza se e senza ma, sarei stata delusa da lui invece.


----------



## perplesso (18 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Cosa c entra che non sappiamo nulla? Sappiamo per quello che si manifesta qui e sia il mio giudizio che il vostro giudizio è basato su questo manifestarsi.  O il mio non vale e il vostro invece vale? Sono andata a leggermi un po' di lui e mi ha colpita la storia del motel e successivo parcheggio, io se fossi stata in sua moglie mi sarei aspettata 2 schiaffi senza se e senza ma, sarei stata delusa da lui invece.


che Danny non ti accenda come femmina è coerente con quello che hai scritto finora.

sulla diversità di giudizio, gli è che Danny noi lo conosciamo da anni e ne abbiamo visto anche l'evoluzione di pensiero nel tempo, tu sei più "fresca" e non tutto si può cogliere immediatamente


----------



## Mariben (18 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> *Cosa c entra che non sappiamo nulla?* Sappiamo per quello che si manifesta qui e sia il mio giudizio che il vostro giudizio è basato su questo manifestarsi.  O il mio non vale e il vostro invece vale? Sono andata a leggermi un po' di lui e mi ha colpita la storia del motel e successivo parcheggio, io se fossi stata in sua moglie mi sarei aspettata 2 schiaffi senza se e senza ma, sarei stata delusa da lui invece.


Sappiamo  quel che  lui vuole che su sappia, come tutti qua dentro più o meno, e di certo non sappiamo ( no io di certo) come sia  a letto. Stavamo " corteggiandolo" perchè evidentemente il suo modo di porsi, qui dentro, è piacevole, profondo, sempre rispettoso e ci trasmette l'idea di un uomo tutt'altro  che molle.
Che poi non abbia mollato due schiaffi alla moglie per me è un valore aggiunto.
Tu hai giudicato  noi cercavamo di sedurlo.


----------



## karolina (18 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che Danny non ti accenda come femmina è coerente con quello che hai scritto finora.
> 
> sulla diversità di giudizio, gli è che Danny noi lo conosciamo da anni e ne abbiamo visto anche l'evoluzione di pensiero nel tempo, tu sei più "fresca" e non tutto si può cogliere immediatamente


Non posso darti che ragione


----------



## danny (18 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Cosa c entra che non sappiamo nulla? Sappiamo per quello che si manifesta qui e sia il mio giudizio che il vostro giudizio è basato su questo manifestarsi.  O il mio non vale e il vostro invece vale? Sono andata a leggermi un po' di lui e mi ha colpita la storia del motel e successivo parcheggio, io se fossi stata in sua moglie mi sarei aspettata 2 schiaffi senza se e senza ma, sarei stata delusa da lui invece.


Non è comunque poco godere della stima di un'altra persona  atta a ritenere di poter essere amici nella realtà.
Per il resto l'affinita' sessuale conta, eccome e ognuno la misura con i suoi parametri.
Per come sono fatto, io non riuscirei mai a alzare le mani su una donna.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' libera. Esce più di me.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difficile da parte dell'altro (tradito) crederci.
> Tua moglie ha avuto lo stesso dubbio


Ehm, no.
Basta ricordare come sono andate le cose per capire che erano situazioni diametralmente differenti.
Io l'ho chiusa da solo e amen.
Lei era stata addirittura avvertita prima.
E durante con un paio di battute.
E nonostante l'arrivo di una lettera anonima che mi informava aveva continuato.
C'è voluta la scoperta (di quelle che non puoi negare) per finirla.
Un po' diverso, non credi ?.


----------



## stany (18 Ottobre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti, ho scritto anche -prevere- (pre-vedere, vedere prima). E comunque guarda che gran parte dell' umanità è affetta da scarsa consapevolezza, e non è una questione di traditi o di traditori.


Come quando ci si trova sul marciapiede a dover fare lo
 slalom tra persone che lo occupano, costringendoci a scendere in strada per passare. Io personalmente ho la sensibilità di avvertire che do fastidio,in simili circostanze ,e quindi mi sposto senza che me lo chiedano; altri no. Una è mia moglie per esempio...


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei ti vuole bene. E' tornata per questo.
> Molte donne sono attratte dalla passione, hanno bisogno di viverla, però sanno distinguerla dall'affetto che è capace di legare due persone a lungo nel tempo. E ci rinunciano quando sono costrette a farlo, perché considerano i legami duraturi e stabili molto più importanti.
> Lei è tornata da te per questo.
> Però la rinuncia alla passione fa male, anche quando essa è finita.
> E quel male lo sfoga su di te, come se la sua scelta fosse responsabilità tua. In più  tu le trasmetti tutto il tuo malessere dovito al tradimento subito.


Danny di queste cose parlo con voi.
Da molto tempo.
Con lei non ne parlo più.
Quello che doveva essere detto é stato detto.
E vale lo stesso per me.
Recentemente ha avuto un moto d'ira pazzesco perché  è capitato di incrociare la mia ex amante un paio di volte.
L'ho pregata di chiudere una volta e per tutte con certi argomenti, perché se poi inizio io a rinfacciare non si finisce più.
O si chiude col passato e si guarda avanti o basta.
Quello che lei sfoga su di me é una frustrazione dovuta ad altri motivi, non la vedo in alcun modo correlata con quella storia.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny di queste cose parlo con voi.
> Da molto tempo.
> Con lei non ne parlo più.
> Quello che doveva essere detto é stato detto.
> ...


Come siamo messi male 
A quest’ora le coppie che sono ancora coppie fanno amore, dormono vicino, guardano un film, parlano tra di loro...
E noi siamo qui a parlare di tradimenti.
Bisogna reagire... ma come ?
Anche da me lo stesso.
È la vita è una sola.
Buona notte


----------



## karolina (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è comunque poco godere della stima di un'altra persona  atta a ritenere di poter essere amici nella realtà.
> Per il resto l'affinita' sessuale conta, eccome e ognuno la misura con i suoi parametri.
> Per come sono fatto, io non riuscirei mai a alzare le mani su una donna.


Su un uomo si? Non siamo specie protetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ehm, no.
> Basta ricordare come sono andate le cose per capire che erano situazioni diametralmente differenti.
> Io l'ho chiusa da solo e amen.
> Lei era stata addirittura avvertita prima.
> ...


la differenza la fa la chiusura, ma non l'agire


----------



## danny (19 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Su un uomo si? Non siamo specie protetta


Ho fatto per anni arti marziali. Poi ho assistito un insegnante nei corsi di difesa personale rivolti alle donne.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi le donne non hanno la forza fisica di un uomo (e neppure le dimensioni: io sono alto 1,86 per 77 kg, mia moglie 1,56 per 43) e una persona più forte non si deve mai misurare con chi è fisicamente più debole. Secondo me.
Inoltre considero l'uso della forza solo a scopo difensivo, mai alzerei mai le mani per primo.
Non è nei miei principi.
Una considerazione invece che esula dalla mia storia e vale per tutti gli uomini: alzare le mani su una donna fisicamente più debole anche in casi come il mio in cui sentite di avere pienamente ragione può portare lesioni visibili e se con questa donna siete in disaccordo o siete in procinto di separarvi e lei è una grande stronza questo vi può esporre al rischio di una denuncia per violenza privata con tutte le conseguenze che essa può portare.
Tenere le mani in tasca può essere molto più utile in questi casi.
Ovviamente anche su un uomo non si dovrebbe, ma - forse perché ci si è dimenticati di stigmatizzare  anche l'uso della violenza fisica da parte delle donne - non sempre quando accade la donna viene colpevolizzata alla stesso modo.
Mia moglie per esempio le mani le alza e qualche volta mi ha lasciato graffi ben visibili. A me non fa  male, però penso che la sua aggressività dovrebbe essere più controllata (gestita), al pari della mia.
Soprattutto quando guida in macchina ma questo è un altro discorso...


----------



## HP72 (19 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Su un uomo si? Non siamo specie protetta


Le mani le usano quelli che non hanno sufficiente cervello per usare la lingua


----------



## karolina (19 Ottobre 2018)

HP72 ha detto:


> Le mani le usano quelli che non hanno sufficiente cervello per usare la lingua


Se non capisci cosa intendo non è colpa mia.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la differenza la fa la chiusura, ma non l'agire


Ginevra lei ha ammesso più volte di aver preso una pericolosa sbandata che le aveva fatto mettere tutto in discussione...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> _*Sono sfoghi, certo, ma sono anche esternazioni di paure inconsce.
> La svalutazione dell'altro non avviene solo attraverso epiteti, ma su diversi fronti.
> Quando svaluti chi hai accanto lo indebolisci, riesci a gestirlo e a mantenere il suo controllo, annichilendolo.
> Il controllo del partner è necessario per gestire il controllo personale.
> ...


*SOTTOSCRIVO TUTTO, ANCHE LE VIRGOLE.*


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E se faccio per sfogo, poi faccio anche marcia indietro. Se lo faccio da convinta.


Mai fatto marcia indietro, mai chiesto scusa.
Convinta ?
Boh.
L'ha detto non so quante volte, certo in preda all'ira.
Diciamo che da più di un anno non sono esattamente la persona di cui ha più stima sulla faccia della terra.
Fino a più di un anno fa andavo bene perchè era dal mio conto che partivano i bonifici per la ristrutturazione (questa è cattivella, lo so, ma lo penso e gliel'ho detto).


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' sull'ultima frase, secondo me, che bisogna non solo riflettere, ma proprio agire. Quando divento il bersaglio responsabile per un qualcosa che mi vede al più terzo estraneo. (quando proprio non vittima) bisogna mettere i famosi paletti. Rimandare quel male indietro al mittente
> 
> Che significa anche utilizzo del discernimento.
> 
> ...


Grazie per le tue riflessioni.:up:


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Grazie per le tue riflessioni.:up:



Ma nulla 

Credo possa succedere a tutti, anche di "perdere la brocca".


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Danny di queste cose parlo con voi.
> Da molto tempo.
> Con lei non ne parlo più.
> Quello che doveva essere detto é stato detto.
> ...


Il motivo è secondo me legato a una presunzione di fondo che credo riguardi anche la moglie di Danny....e che ha come conseguenza lo svilimento del partner ... e può essere riassunta così :
“Mi meritavo una vita diversa ..invece ho incontrato te e ora sono inchiodata qui ...e non mi piaccio e questa vita non mi piace ...se confrontata con quella mia immaginaria che potenzialmente avrei potuto avere....” 
in realtà non ci credono neanche loro ...ma voi siete il loro alibi .... 
La moglie di un mio amico è esattamente così ..lui vale 10.000 volte lei...ma a sentire lei è tutto un “l’ho sposato rinunciando a questo e quello....chissà come sarebbe stata la mia vita se ...lui è un fallito...”
Dal di fuori, la sua vita attuale e’ un upgrade strepitoso rispetto alla precedente ...ma loro non la vedono...
Capita agli insicuri che pensano però di meritare dalla vita una fulgida ricompensa ...di cui non sarebbero comunque mai stati contenti.....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il motivo è secondo me legato a una presunzione di fondo che credo riguardi anche la moglie di Danny....e che ha come conseguenza lo svilimento del partner ... e può essere riassunta così :
> “Mi meritavo una vita diversa ..invece ho incontrato te e ora sono inchiodata qui ...e non mi piaccio e questa vita non mi piace ...se confrontata con quella mia immaginaria che potenzialmente avrei potuto avere....”
> in realtà non ci credono neanche loro ...ma voi siete il loro alibi ....
> La moglie di un mio amico è esattamente così ..lui vale 10.000 volte lei...ma a sentire lei è tutto un “l’ho sposato rinunciando a questo e quello....chissà come sarebbe stata la mia vita se ...lui è un fallito...”
> ...


Beh, mi è stato detto, esattamente con lo stesso significato (e l'ho anche scritto qui in un recente passato).
La frase era "meritavo di più".
Naturalmente 'dimentica' tutta una serie di cose che ho fatto, tra le quali l'aver (almeno per il momento) pagato 2/3 della casa dove viviamo (mi spiace buttarla sul lato economico/materiale, ma tant'è).
Il fatto è che, come scrisse @_Lorella_, è la classica persona che a poco più di vent'anni aveva un'esigenza, soddisfatta contraendo matrimonio con un uomo di 12 anni più grande di lei.
Poi, dopo 8 anni di matrimonio (figli non ne arrivavano) incontra me, quasi coetaneo, più 'leggero' e spensierato del marito, con una vita sociale decisamente più dinamica, la vita che - in sostanza - non aveva mai fatto.
Ora, passati i dancing days col sottoscritto, e costretta ad un mutuo per pagarsi parte della casa (la sua, il classico buco di lusso in centro, la ha affittata) smoccola ogni giorno evidentemente fantasticando una vita più 'comoda' di quella attuale (l'ex marito, nel frattempo, moto BMW e barca le ha vendute) perchè il sottoscritto, evidentemente, non gliela può garantire.
In sintesi, il sottoscritto adesso è quanto di più lontano dal suo ideale del momento.
Il problema è :
a) l'ideale non esiste e, se esiste, devi essere strafiga su TUTTI I FRONTI per potertelo permettere ;
b) un uomo tra i 45 e i 55 che sia libero, e che sia contemporaneamente dotato di tutta una serie di qualità (un lavoro di posizione e redditizio, di bell'aspetto, divertente, ironico, amante dei viaggi, sensibile, colto) con tutta probabilità - SE ANCORA LIBERO - difficilmente sceglie una donna, seppure con diverse qualità, di 45 anni e con un figlio a carico.
La verità è che è spesso la mancata, totale coscienza dei propri limiti che porta certe persone a credere di potere meritare di più.

P.S. : nessuno la 'inchioda', abbiamo un figlio ma non siamo sposati e, anche se lo fossimo, le è chiaro che potremmo tranquillamente lasciarci. Se, come dice, 'merita di più' non ha che da procedere in quel senso. 
Solo, come da accordi, deve restituirmi una cifra relativa alla ristrutturazione di una casa che, seppure intestata al bambino, ho pagato per 2/3. Chiiedo almeno di pareggiare i conti per una casa che m'è costata un bel po' e nella quale non vivrei più.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, mi è stato detto, esattamente con lo stesso significato (e l'ho anche scritto qui in un recente passato).
> La frase era "meritavo di più".
> Naturalmente 'dimentica' tutta una serie di cose che ho fatto, tra le quali l'aver (almeno per il momento) pagato 2/3 della casa dove viviamo (mi spiace buttarla sul lato economico/materiale, ma tant'è).
> Il fatto è che, come scrisse @_Lorella_, è la classica persona che a poco più di vent'anni aveva un'esigenza, soddisfatta contraendo matrimonio con un uomo di 12 anni più grande di lei.
> ...


Ma, appunto, non era contenta neppure prima con gli accessori di lusso.
Basterebbe che pensasse che con te ha avuto un figlio.... che prima non aveva .....che tu sei più giovane e aitante dell’altro ....
Ma non ce la fa ....si lamentava prima e si lamenta adesso..... e la colpa della sua insoddisfazione la dovrà dare pure a qualcuno no? Basta non darla a se stessi .....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma, appunto, non era contenta neppure prima con gli accessori di lusso.
> Basterebbe che pensasse che con te ha avuto un figlio.... che prima non aveva .....che tu sei più giovane e aitante dell’altro ....
> Ma non ce la fa ....si lamentava prima e si lamenta adesso..... e la colpa della sua insoddisfazione la dovrà dare pure a qualcuno no? Basta non darla a se stessi .....


La verità è che il sottoscritto adesso è quanto di più lontano dal suo ideale del momento.
Il problema è :
a) l'ideale non esiste e, se esiste, devi essere strafiga su TUTTI I FRONTI per potertelo permettere ;
b) un uomo tra i 45 e i 55 anni che sia libero, e che sia contemporaneamente  dotato di tutta una serie di qualità (un lavoro di posizione e  redditizio, di bell'aspetto, divertente, ironico, amante dei viaggi,  sensibile, colto) con tutta probabilità - SE ANCORA LIBERO -  difficilmente sceglie una donna, seppure con diverse qualità, di 45 anni  e con un figlio a carico.
La verità è che è spesso la mancata, totale coscienza dei propri limiti  che porta certe persone a credere di potere meritare di più.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La verità è che il sottoscritto adesso è quanto di più lontano dal suo ideale del momento.
> Il problema è :
> a) l'ideale non esiste e, se esiste, devi essere strafiga su TUTTI I FRONTI per potertelo permettere ;
> b) un uomo tra i 45 e i 55 anni che sia libero, e che sia contemporaneamente  dotato di tutta una serie di qualità (un lavoro di posizione e  redditizio, di bell'aspetto, divertente, ironico, amante dei viaggi,  sensibile, colto) con tutta probabilità - SE ANCORA LIBERO -  difficilmente sceglie una donna, seppure con diverse qualità, di 45 anni  e con un figlio a carico.
> La verità è che è spesso la mancata, totale coscienza dei propri limiti  che porta certe persone a credere di potere meritare di più.


Secondo me la coscienza delle proprie inadeguatezze ce l’hanno nel retro cranio .... ma riconoscerlo fa male ...allora è più facile dare la colpa agli altri... 

Il timore è  comunque che non ne si esca ...
La moglie del mio amico ha vissuto coi genitori in un appartamento vista tangenziale in periferia ... ora ha casa in centro, 2 domestici, casa al mare...ma dice che lui è un fallito e che lei ha sbagliato a sposarlo. 
L’ha pure tradito, buttandolo nello sconforto più totale...
Il problema è lei ? No...è lui che ha scelto di soffrire e che ha deciso che sarà un uomo felice solo quando lei finalmente dopo 1000 anni gli riconoscerà le sue qualità .... (sposati da 28 anni.... lei sempre stata così...e quando gli passa???!!! )...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Q





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Danny...
> parti dal presupposto che chi tradisce passi nottate insonni a pensare ai mille desideri irrealizzati e alle occasioni perdute ..o a quanto sia diventata triste la su vita coniugale. Per carità, ci saranno anche questi  casi..ma questi si intercettano.. appena il soggetto in questione si invaghisce lo sgami!.
> Poi ci sono gli altri...tanti.....c’e chi pensa “io..io..io...” ..gli altri si fottano...
> ti faccio un esempio.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Ho letto forse quattro pagine di questo thread e ti quoto per la seconda volta.
Adesso basta eh! 


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il motivo è secondo me legato a una presunzione di fondo che credo riguardi anche la moglie di Danny....e che ha come conseguenza lo svilimento del partner ... e può essere riassunta così :
> “Mi meritavo una vita diversa ..invece ho incontrato te e ora sono inchiodata qui ...e non mi piaccio e questa vita non mi piace ...se confrontata con quella mia immaginaria che potenzialmente avrei potuto avere....”
> in realtà non ci credono neanche loro ...ma voi siete il loro alibi ....
> La moglie di un mio amico è esattamente così ..lui vale 10.000 volte lei...ma a sentire lei è tutto un “l’ho sposato rinunciando a questo e quello....chissà come sarebbe stata la mia vita se ...lui è un fallito...”
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La verità è che il sottoscritto adesso è quanto di più lontano dal suo ideale del momento.
> Il problema è :
> a) l'ideale non esiste e, se esiste, devi essere strafiga su TUTTI I FRONTI per potertelo permettere ;
> b) un uomo tra i 45 e i 55 anni che sia libero, e che sia contemporaneamente  dotato di tutta una serie di qualità (un lavoro di posizione e  redditizio, di bell'aspetto, divertente, ironico, amante dei viaggi,  sensibile, colto) con tutta probabilità - SE ANCORA LIBERO -  difficilmente sceglie una donna, seppure con diverse qualità, di 45 anni  e con un figlio a carico.
> La verità è che è spesso la mancata, totale coscienza dei propri limiti  che porta certe persone a credere di potere meritare di più.


Sta fesseria dell’essere figa per potersi vendere al miglior offerente dovreste togliervela dalla testa.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto forse quattro pagine di questo thread e ti quoto per la seconda volta.
> Adesso basta eh!


Hahahah...sono infatti un po’ preoccupata


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mai fatto marcia indietro, mai chiesto scusa.
> Convinta ?
> Boh.
> L'ha detto non so quante volte, certo in preda all'ira.
> ...


Persone così non chiedono scusa ...perché la colpa è tua ...anche per la sbandata ... se solo tu fossi stato migliore ..loro non avrebbero tradito .... 
non l’ha detto perché in preda all’ira...ne è profondamente convinta ..credimi.
Il problema  è che convincono anche te che la colpa sia la tua ... 

Mi dici, se ti va, quali sono le cose di lei che ti piacciono? (Avvenenza sessuale esclusa...perche quella è condizionata e condiziona...in casi così )...


----------



## stany (20 Ottobre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti do ragione fino a un certo punto ma una persona che mette a rischio un progetto dove sono coinvolti più soggetti perché non si riesce o a recepire o a comunicare  dimostra quanto siamo ancora piccoli [emoji22]


Piccoli ....o paraculi; usando in modo pretestuoso un codice comunicativo del detto non detto, in modo ipocrita,solo per giustificare la scelta conseguente di tradire. La responsabilità però,in parte ,è anche di chi non ha voluto decodificare i messaggi preventivi,per ignavia,per disinteresse o paura e, dopo si ritrova con la testa pesante.


----------



## stany (20 Ottobre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non saprei cosa sia "meglio" e cosa sia "peggio" ..
> 
> So semplicemente che per me sarebbe un contesto di assoluto disagio far le tabelline con mia ex moglie oggi coinquilina, calendario alla mano, per decidere chi esce con rispettivo compagno/a del venerdì o del sabato sera.
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno; ma succede, eccome se succede!


----------



## oriente70 (20 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Piccoli ....o paraculi; usando in modo pretestuoso un codice comunicativo del detto non detto, in modo ipocrita,solo per giustificare la scelta conseguente di tradire. La responsabilità però,in parte ,è anche di chi non ha voluto decodificare i messaggi preventivi,per ignavia,per disinteresse o paura e, dopo si ritrova con la testa pesante.


Se ci sono stati messaggi preventivi[emoji41]


----------



## sheldon (20 Ottobre 2018)

Ci credo che non ti metteresti mai con uno come Danny,infatti ne hai scelto uno ben diverso...veramente ricco di qualita'.


----------



## Mariben (20 Ottobre 2018)

sheldon ha detto:


> Ci credo che non ti metteresti mai con uno come Danny,infatti ne hai scelto uno ben diverso...veramente ricco di qualita'.


Sai che non avevo fatto caso che a dare del " molle" a @_danny_ è stata proprio l' autrice del tread?
 @_karolina_
Due schiaffi ben assestati   tuo marito te li darebbe invece?
Non devi far altro che metterlo alla prova
Secondo me se sapesse cosa hai permesso  a quel troglodita del tuo amante ti dimostrerebbe volentieri di non essere " molle".


----------



## stany (20 Ottobre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> forse ti avrebbe mandato affanculo lui!!! altro che tu di qui o tu di là...insopportabile


Eh,eh....


----------



## stany (20 Ottobre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non si sopporta il partner ufficiale perché è lo specchio in cui sei costretto a guardarti quando varchi soglia di casa..è il genitore cattivo che ti ricorda che non è che puoi fa come ti pare...e se hai coscienza e maturita chiudi..se no vai avanti rinviando a data incerta la decisione e se di carattere sei stronzo/a lo mostrizzi pure.


Perfetto; io mi son pure beccato dell'inquietante....Cornuto e mazziato!


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perché sicuramente le piaceva ma non abbastanza da far saltare il banco.
> Il problema è quindi uno solo, e cioè : la persona che mi ha tradito ed è rimasta con me lo ha fatto dopo un serio ripensamento o è stata una scelta prevalentemente di comodo ?
> Lo ha fatto perché mi ama ancora ed è sinceramente pentita oppure è rimasta con me per ragioni che poco o nulla hanno a che fare con quella che, in certi casi, é una sincerità assolutamente dovuta ?


Per come la vedo io,e l'ho già detto e ridetto, la cosa è molto semplice: quando si tradisce significa che l'empatia (l'amore ) è compromesso. Senza figli ,mutuo,dipendenza economica, tutti si separerebbero; anche se capita di leggere di traditori che "amano" il coniuge , e non lo/la lascerebbe per nulla al mondo. Ma questo conferma la tesi del: "Ho ciò che mi aggrada ,però se posso aggiungere a piacere ,sto meglio". E la responsabilità della continuazione di un matrimonio ricade in capo al tradito. Inutile farsi le seghe mentali sul perché e percome chi ci ha traditi resti ancora con noi,dopo la scoperta.Tutte le risposte che si potrebbero individuare sono autoreferenziali.


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto ben chiaro che ero innamorato solo di lei.
> Sempre.
> Anche quando l'ho tradita.
> Lei può dire lo stesso ?
> ...


E qui c'è lo stereotipo che vuole che la donna quando tradisce , lo faccia col cuore e col cervello; mentre l'uomo col pisello.....Ma ,leggendo le cronache qua dentro, pare vero anche il contrario!


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so. Comunque i suoi spazi li può anche gestire come vuole, se vuole. Io non controllo. Anche se mi fido che esca con le amiche (che conosco).


Anche se mi fido,non si può sentire! Diciamo che ti sei staccato emotivamente da lei e, forse te la stai raccontando che la ami ancora. Poi ciascuno è diverso....Forse tu sei legato all'immagine di voi che avevi, e vorresti ricostruirla ,in funzione del progetto, più che dell'attualità e della reale situazione; cercando di ricondurre in modo elastico tutti gli eventi e i comportamenti ad esso. Può essere che a tua moglie vada bene così (per la formalità del progetto da implementare), ma credo ,da ciò che descrivi, che sia rimasto un simulacro difficilmente riattivabile in modo empatico da ambedue. Ed il sesso c'entra molto poco, anzi ,ê il termometro del raffreddamento del clima tra voi.
(Se mi permetto è perché le analogie dei casi simili al tuo,sono presenti in quasi tutti i rapporti compromessi da un tradimento,compreso il mio).


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ve lo dico da donna : la rinuncia alla passione si scorda ...e in fretta


Si scorda la rinuncia? Quindi si ricorda ,la passione... Penso sia così, anche per l'uomo...La rinuncia è funzionale a qualcosa di più importante nel contingente; il ricordo però rimane! E se non è ben gestito può continuare a lavorare un rapporto che si voleva invece riattivare ; chiaro che la passione ricercata al di fuori, difficilmente si ritroverà al di dentro, soprattutto se quel ricordo a cui si tenta di "rinunciare" non si cancella....


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Bisogna fare come coi gatti, che, generalmente, meno li caghi e piu' si avvicinano


Verissimo!!


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Si scorda la rinuncia? Quindi si ricorda ,la passione... Penso sia così, anche per l'uomo...La rinuncia è funzionale a qualcosa di più importante nel contingente; il ricordo però rimane! E se non è ben gestito può continuare a lavorare un rapporto che si voleva invece riattivare ; chiaro che la passione ricercata al di fuori, difficilmente si ritroverà al di dentro, soprattutto se quel ricordo a cui si tenta di "rinunciare" non si cancella....


La passione, per definizione non può essere ricordata.... 
E fatta di chimica e ormoni, olfatto, tatto.... se diventa ricordo si trasforma in qualcosa che non è ... quindi quello che si ricorda è qualcosa di diverso


----------



## Outdider (21 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] sei un mito


----------



## Outdider (21 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Si amo
> Mio marito . Non ho mai confuso il sesso con il sentimento grande che provo per lui


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bellissima, la devo scrivere da qualche parte altrimenti la dimentico.


----------



## stany (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come siamo messi male
> A quest’ora le coppie che sono ancora coppie fanno amore, dormono vicino, guardano un film, parlano tra di loro...
> E noi siamo qui a parlare di tradimenti.
> Bisogna reagire... ma come ?
> ...


Ma  tu non ciai l'amante?


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Anche se mi fido,non si può sentire! Diciamo che ti sei staccato emotivamente da lei e, forse te la stai raccontando che la ami ancora. Poi ciascuno è diverso....Forse tu sei legato all'immagine di voi che avevi, e vorresti ricostruirla ,in funzione del progetto, più che dell'attualità e della reale situazione; cercando di ricondurre in modo elastico tutti gli eventi e i comportamenti ad esso. Può essere che a tua moglie vada bene così (per la formalità del progetto da implementare), ma credo ,da ciò che descrivi, che sia rimasto un simulacro difficilmente riattivabile in modo empatico da ambedue. Ed il sesso c'entra molto poco, anzi ,ê il termometro del raffreddamento del clima tra voi.
> (Se mi permetto è perché le analogie dei casi simili al tuo,sono presenti in quasi tutti i rapporti compromessi da un tradimento,compreso il mio).


E' inevitabile staccarsi emotivamente da chi ha tradito.
Se in una coppia in cui c'è piena fiducia ci si affida totalmente all'altro - a volte anche troppo, perdendo di vista sé stessi - quando si scopre un tradimento ci si concentra di più, per tornare a stare bene, su di sé.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La passione, per definizione non può essere ricordata....
> E fatta di chimica e ormoni, olfatto, tatto.... se diventa ricordo si trasforma in qualcosa che non è ... quindi quello che si ricorda è qualcosa di diverso


Quando finisce la passione va esattamente così.
Quando viene interrotta per necessità esterne invece può restare latente, pronta a riesplodere non appena si incontra nuovamente la persona amata.
Sempre ragionando a grandi linee, che poi ogni persona, ogni singola storia ha un suo percorso.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta fesseria dell’essere figa per potersi vendere al miglior offerente dovreste togliervela dalla testa.


'sta ipocrisia che l'una vale l'altra non si può sentire, mi spiace.
Peraltro, scrivevo figa 'su tutti i fronti', con evidente riferimento NON esclusivo al solo lato estetico (che, piaccia o meno, aiuta e pure parecchio a riposizionarsi ).


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E qui c'è lo stereotipo che vuole che la donna quando tradisce , lo faccia col cuore e col cervello; mentre l'uomo col pisello.....Ma ,leggendo le cronache qua dentro, pare vero anche il contrario!


E' sicuramente vero anche il contrario ma, a grandi linee, generalmente la donna ha bisogno di un coinvolgimento totale, l'uomo può spesso farne a meno...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Senza figli ,mutuo,dipendenza economica, tutti si separerebbero


'Tutti' no ma certamente non ci sarebbe neanche bisogno di tradire, si farebbe prima a lasciare e a farsi una nuova vita.

Del pari il tradito che, in assenza degli elementi che hai evidenziato, ci metterebbe dieci minuti a lasciare il traditore.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta fesseria dell’essere figa per potersi vendere al miglior offerente dovreste togliervela dalla testa.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'sta ipocrisia che l'una vale l'altra non si può sentire, mi spiace.
> Peraltro, scrivevo figa 'su tutti i fronti', con evidente riferimento NON esclusivo al solo lato estetico (che, piaccia o meno, aiuta e pure parecchio a riposizionarsi ).


E' talmente una questione soggettiva che credo sia impossibile trovare un accordo.
Ho conosciuto anni fa una donna bellissima - lo è ancora oggi che ha più di 60 anni.
Sposata con un uomo brutto, neppure ricco, e tradita nella maniera peggiore.
A livello statistico una donna piacevole può avere il vantaggio di ricevere più offerte di una brutta, nient'altro, non certo quello di avere partner o storie migliori.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Persone così non chiedono scusa ...perché la colpa è tua ...anche per la sbandata ... se solo tu fossi stato migliore ..loro non avrebbero tradito ....


Mi è stato ovviamente detto anche questo, che ero distante, disinteressato, assente.
Cazzate.
Scuse che uno racconta e si racconta per giustificarsi (e quand'anche fosse vero, beh, la risposta giusta non è mai tradire).



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il problema  è che convincono anche te che la colpa sia la tua ...


Non ci riuscirà MAI.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi dici, se ti va, quali sono le cose di lei che ti piacciono? (Avvenenza sessuale esclusa...perche quella è condizionata e condiziona...in casi così )...


Ora come ora molto poco.
E tendo anche ad escludere l'attrattiva sessuale, perchè è un elemento che è stato troppo spesso decisivo e sul quale ha inevitabilmente giocato parecchio (il periodo seguente alla scoperta del suo tradimento è stato l'apice in tal senso) ma ti assicuro che gli ultimi accadimenti mi hanno facilmente convinto a prendere quanto più possibile le distanze (non è difficile, eh).
Dire che è una gran lavoratrice e una buona mamma è sufficiente ?
Non so, non credo.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' talmente una questione soggettiva che credo sia impossibile trovare un accordo.
> Ho conosciuto anni fa una donna bellissima - lo è ancora oggi che ha più di 60 anni.
> Sposata con un uomo brutto, neppure ricco, e tradita nella maniera peggiore.
> A livello statistico una donna piacevole può avere il vantaggio di ricevere più offerte di una brutta, nient'altro, non certo quello di avere partner o storie migliori.


Parlavo appunto di riposizionarsi, ed è a mio parere incontestabile che una donna, specie se non giovanissima, ha molte più carte da giocarsi in proporzione alla propria avvenenza. 
Se mi guardo intorno va generalmente così, e di esempi ne ho sotto gli occhi a decine (così come ho sotto gli occhi esempi di chi ha molte più difficoltà perchè non può sparare le stesse cartucce).


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo con te.
> Io sono arrivata su questo forum dopo 3 anni dalla scoperta del suo tradimento.
> Come ben sapete si rimane segnato a vita. Se fosse arrivata qui quasi quattro anni fa le mie domande fatte a voi sarebbero state di un ingenuità enorme. Tipo :
> e’ vero che tutti gli uomini tradiscono ? ( lui me la raccontava così).
> ...


La risposta è *NO *a tutte le domande.


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Parlavo appunto di riposizionarsi, ed è a mio parere incontestabile che una donna, specie se non giovanissima, ha molte più carte da giocarsi in proporzione alla propria avvenenza.
> Se mi guardo intorno va generalmente così, e di esempi ne ho sotto gli occhi a decine (così come ho sotto gli occhi esempi di chi ha molte più difficoltà perchè non ha le stesse armi in pugno).


A livello di numero di occasioni, sicuramente. Vale anche per gli uomini, però. 
Dopo di che, bisogna sempre guardare a quello che si cerca. Perché non è che la bellezza garantisca di trovare "la perla". Io che bella non sono trovo "i pirla" :rotfl:. Ma pure per amiche decisamente avvenenti non è che la vita sia rose e fiori. Anzi ti dirò: a volte esser belle attira proprio la pirlaggine di chi ti vede come una merce di semplice consumo.

Ecco: quello che vedo io è esattamente questo. Non è una roba da cui sono esente eh. Anzi: poi lo faccio anche un po' per reazione, ammetto . Più vedo uno che nel relazionarsi con me è incentrato sui bisogni suoi, più di contro scopro che i miei non gli collimano. Brutta, bruttissima roba. Perché apre un discorso di confine, che oggi affronto con (abbastanza) leggerezza.... Proprio perché non capisco il senso di quello che tu chiami "riposizionarsi": il confine di cui parlo è la differenza che corre tra l'avere ben chiari (e quindi esprimere all'altro)  i propri bisogni (cosa in sé positiva) ed invece il relazionarsi con l'altro escludendo nella sostanza quell'incontro di bisogni. Vale a dire che le tue istanze non contano un cazzo, ma vedi bene di ascoltar le mie . Voilà che questo vedo io, e vedono altre mie amiche ben più fighe di me. Ah: una di queste, con un figlio a carico, ha 25 anni. Brasiliana bellissima.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A livello di numero di occasioni, sicuramente. Vale anche per gli uomini, però.


Verissimo, ed è quello che volevo dire.
Peraltro, se si può scegliere (= numericamente) sarà più facile trovare qualcuno che combacia con le nostre esigenze.



Foglia ha detto:


> Dopo di che, bisogna sempre guardare a quello che si cerca. Perché non è che la bellezza garantisca di trovare "la perla".


Non garantisce ma aiuta PARECCHIO.



Foglia ha detto:


> a volte esser belle attira proprio la pirlaggine di chi ti vede come una merce di semplice consumo.


Il paragone che mi viene in mente è quello con la pesca a strascico.
E' più probabile che tra tanto pesce azzurro ti possa capitare il pesce bianco.



Foglia ha detto:


> Più vedo uno che nel relazionarsi con me è incentrato sui bisogni suoi, più di contro scopro che i miei non gli collimano. Brutta, bruttissima roba. Perché apre un discorso di confine, che oggi affronto con (abbastanza) leggerezza.... Proprio perché non capisco il senso di quello che tu chiami "riposizionarsi": il confine di cui parlo è la differenza che corre tra l'avere ben chiari (e quindi esprimere all'altro)  i propri bisogni (cosa in sé positiva) ed invece il relazionarsi con l'altro escludendo nella sostanza quell'incontro di bisogni. Vale a dire che le tue istanze non contano un cazzo, ma vedi bene di ascoltar le mie . Voilà che questo vedo io, e vedono altre mie amiche ben più fighe di me. Ah: una di queste, con un figlio a carico, ha 25 anni. Brasiliana bellissima.


Ma questo capita a tutti, anche a chi non esce da una relazione dall'esito infelice ed è momentaneamente libero/a.
Il punto è che, più passano gli anni, più si riduce - a livello numerico - la possibilità di fare incontri 'interessanti'.
Perchè, come dice una mia cara e coltissima amica, ad una certa età rimangono disponibili prevalentemente i 'disturbati'.
I pezzi migliori sono già andati, e gli uomini che conosco ancora a piede libero - uomini validi, intendo - salvo rarissimi casi non hanno nessuna intenzione di intraprendere relazioni stabili e serie.


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo, ed è quello che volevo dire.
> Peraltro, se si può scegliere (= numericamente) sarà più facile trovare qualcuno che combacia con le nostre esigenze.
> 
> 
> ...



Boh. Sinceramente stento a concepire l'amicizia come un rapporto uso/consumo. Il resto lo vorrei ben messo in chiaro ma al contempo  "aperto" alle istanze dell'altro. Ergo: capisco oramai lontano un miglio quando l'interesse e' limitato alla camera da letto. Preferisco di gran lunga chi mi dice di essere interessato a me  "per scoparmi" a quelli che a parole sono buoni a nobilitare (nobilitare poi perché?) con altro (tipico esempio: parliamo? ), ma poi nei fatti si rivelano una palla al piede. Oh. Sarà che della "scopata" so fare a meno


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Sinceramente stento a concepire l'amicizia come un rapporto uso/consumo.


Non parlavo di 'amicizia'...



Foglia ha detto:


> Ergo: capisco oramai lontano un miglio quando l'interesse e' limitato alla camera da letto.


Ad una certa età l'interesse prevalente è quello. Credo.



Foglia ha detto:


> Sarà che della "scopata" so fare a meno


In assoluto o nel breve ?


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non parlavo di 'amicizia'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io parlavo di amicizia. Se non per dire che il consumismo spinto dell'altro non lo comprendo, ma ad una certa  (non riuscendo ad adeguarmici per reazione) finisco con il contrastarlo chiudendomi 
Difficile parlare di qualcosa  "nel breve" dopo anni 
Però ti dirò che chi ho incontrato mi ha fatto passare la voglia. Non colpevolizzo. Do' atto. Che c'è modo e modo, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo, ed è quello che volevo dire.
> Peraltro, se si può scegliere (= numericamente) sarà più facile trovare qualcuno che combacia con le nostre esigenze.
> 
> 
> ...


Ben per questo non è rilevante l’avvenenza. Anche perché chi si ferma all’avvenenza è ben difficile che sia una persona affidabile.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo non è rilevante l’avvenenza. Anche perché chi si ferma all’avvenenza è ben difficile che sia una persona affidabile.


Ben per cosa ?

Io non mi riferisco a chi si 'ferma all'avvenenza', ma a chi è oggetto dello sguardo.
Chi guarda è rilevante, ma chi è guardato molto di più.
Ed è indubitabile - per me, almeno - che la prima cosa che ci colpisce di una persona è l'aspetto esteriore, e tanto più risulta gradevole per un numero X di persone tanto più alte sono le probabilità di scelta.
Se sei libera e hai due chances - e non hai intenzione di rimanere sola - è inevitabile che ti concentrerai (e sceglierai) da quel mazzo.
Se sei libera e hai venti chances idem, con la differenza che potrai scegliere tra venti e non tra due.
E quei diciotto di differenza - PIACCIA O MENO - sono costituiti da come ti presenti esteriormente.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ben per cosa ?
> 
> Io non mi riferisco a chi si 'ferma all'avvenenza', ma a chi è oggetto dello sguardo.
> Chi guarda è rilevante, ma chi è guardato molto di più.
> ...


Quindi a quei 18 si può facilmente rinunciare


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi a quei 18 si può facilmente rinunciare


Se i due che hai in mano te gustano e te li vuoi/puoi far bastare si.
Altrimenti tocca accontentarsi...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando finisce la passione va esattamente così.
> Quando viene interrotta per necessità esterne invece può restare latente, pronta a riesplodere non appena si incontra nuovamente la persona amata.
> Sempre ragionando a grandi linee, che poi ogni persona, ogni singola storia ha un suo percorso.


Mhhh..non sono convinta sai? 
La struttura mentale e’ complessa... e le motivazioni che hanno fatto scattare repentinamente la passione possono cambiare in modo altrettanto repentino. 
Se tua moglie rivedesse l’ex amante che l’ha delusa per n motivi ... sono convinta che la stessa passione non la proverebbe più .
Così come nel caso in cui si è interrotta perché scoperti con conseguenza di dolore o rischio di svampatura della  vita familiare ....
Poi chiaro, casi e persone a se ...


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Parlavo appunto di riposizionarsi, ed è a mio parere incontestabile che una donna, specie se non giovanissima, ha molte più carte da giocarsi in proporzione alla propria avvenenza.
> Se mi guardo intorno va generalmente così, e di esempi ne ho sotto gli occhi a decine (così come ho sotto gli occhi esempi di chi ha molte più difficoltà perchè non può sparare le stesse cartucce).


A livello statistico sono tanti i fattori in gioco. Più che la bellezza conta a questo punto l'età.
Più è avanzata, meno persone "single" interessanti si trovano in giro. 
A questa aggiungerei il luogo ove si vive - una grande città può favorire nuovi incontri in misura maggiore rispetto a una piccola realtà -, il livello culturale - più è elevato e più si diventa esigenti -, il carattere - estroverso o meno -, una buona disponibilità economica per uscire la sera per locali o andare in vacanza o anche solo per vestirsi bene e andare dal parrucchiere -, il luogo ove si lavoro e i contatti che esso produce etc etc.
Però rimaniamo sempre in un abito statistico, che può avere riscontri molto diversi nel caso singolo.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhhh..non sono convinta sai?
> La struttura mentale e’ complessa... e *le motivazioni che hanno fatto scattare repentinamente la passione possono cambiare in modo altrettanto repentino. *
> Se tua moglie rivedesse l’ex amante che l’ha delusa per n motivi ... sono convinta che la stessa passione non la proverebbe più .
> Così come nel caso in cui si è interrotta perché scoperti con conseguenza di dolore o rischio di svampatura della  vita familiare ....
> Poi chiaro, casi e persone a se ...


Questo è assolutamente vero, soprattutto se alla passione comunque si è dato già abbastanza sfogo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ben per cosa ?
> 
> Io non mi riferisco a chi si 'ferma all'avvenenza', ma a chi è oggetto dello sguardo.
> Chi guarda è rilevante, ma chi è guardato molto di più.
> ...


Tu fai un ragionamento da “Uomini e Donne” ma pure in quell’ambito (costruito e diretto)  non è interessante avere 30 corteggiatori/corteggiatrici quanto trovare affinità. 
Poi se l’affinità che si cerca è fare sesso giorno e notte e girare locali in, probabilmente ci saranno più possibilità per persone avvenenti che desiderano quello.


----------



## danny (22 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai un ragionamento da “Uomini e Donne” ma pure in quell’ambito (costruito e diretto)  non è interessante avere 30 corteggiatori/corteggiatrici quanto trovare affinità.
> Poi se l’affinità che si cerca è fare sesso giorno e notte e girare locali in, probabilmente ci saranno più possibilità per persone avvenenti che desiderano quello.


Nel tuo discorso non comprendi tutti quelli che cercano relazioni di puro sesso.
Dando per scontato che l'oggetto dei nostri discorsi siano pertanto le relazioni più progettuali, l'affinità costituisce un fattore determinante.
Credo che quando si incontra una persona che sentiamo affine, ce ne si accorga subito, al di là della piacevolezza estetica che essa può suscitare in un primo momento.
Di persone piacevoli esteticamente ce ne sono tante, trovarne una che sia anche affine è a livello statistico quasi una chimera (o molto più esplicitamente "una botta di culo")..


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di accettare o meno il tradimento, ma di accettare quello che la tua donna pensa di te veramente.
> In alcune mail lui mi ha appellato come Sherlock (vabbè, lo ero... :sonar,  in altre ha usato un epiteto riferito alla mia magrezza (in effetti all'epoca ero 5 chili meno di adesso, decisamente sottopeso) ma tutto sommato non ho trovato altro.
> Quello che mi infastidì notevolmente di lui invece fu l'atteggiamento che ebbe quando ritornò con mia moglie dal motel.
> Io ero nel parcheggio ad attenderli, loro lo sapevano.
> ...


Scusate, sono un po’ in ritardo con la lettura...
La scena del parcheggio mi ha fatto riflettere; se fosse capitato a me l’amante ( il mio) mi avrebbe aperto la portiera e avrebbe teso la mano a me. In seguito a lui. Ne sono quasi certa.
Cerco di sdrammatizzare... capisco quanto era tesa la situazione


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu fai un ragionamento da “Uomini e Donne” ma pure in quell’ambito (costruito e diretto)  non è interessante avere 30 corteggiatori/corteggiatrici quanto trovare affinità.
> Poi se l’affinità che si cerca è fare sesso giorno e notte e girare locali in, probabilmente ci saranno più possibilità per persone avvenenti che desiderano quello.


Tu fai un ragionamento che esclude quella che è la realtà.

Banalizzando e sintetizzando, se ti presenti bene puoi scegliere, e più possibilità hai, più sarà semplice trovare affinità.

Altrimenti molto meno.

E' matematica.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo discorso non comprendi tutti quelli che cercano relazioni di puro sesso.
> Dando per scontato che l'oggetto dei nostri discorsi siano pertanto le relazioni più progettuali, l'affinità costituisce un fattore determinante.
> Credo che quando si incontra una persona che sentiamo affine, ce ne si accorga subito, al di là della piacevolezza estetica che essa può suscitare in un primo momento.
> Di persone piacevoli esteticamente ce ne sono tante, trovarne una che sia anche affine è a livello statistico quasi una chimera (o molto più esplicitamente "una botta di culo")..


Più ne puoi incontrare, più è facile trovare affinità.
Se sono obbligato a scegliere tra due opzioni sarà un bel po' più difficile se di opzioni ne avrò 5 volte di più.
E la facilità deriva da come ci si presenta esteticamente.


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tu fai un ragionamento che esclude quella che è la realtà.
> 
> Banalizzando e sintetizzando, se ti presenti bene puoi scegliere, e più possibilità hai, più sarà semplice trovare affinità.
> 
> ...


Ma sicuramente si hanno più chances. Però non so come dire... Cioè... Certi tipi di chances si creano pure giocando  "al ribasso" 
Per una donna bruttina e' facilissimo iniziare quante frequentazioni vuole: basta mostrarsi disponibili e condiscendenti alle richieste a prescindere. Di bocca buona, insomma. Sai quanti ne piovono? 
Però non è che sia sta gran soddisfazione eh.


----------



## Lara3 (22 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> 'n' volte, ma non hai torto.
> Lei non doveva lasciare che lui scendesse dall'auto.
> Si è giustificato dicendo che ha fatto tutto lui, ma... mettersi d'accordo prima?
> Cosa aveva paura? Che la picchiavo?
> Io?


Vero... non doveva lasciarlo scendere. Tu eri in una situazione in cui se una persona ti vuole bene non ti lascia fare un confronto diretto con l’amante di tua moglie; anche se sei la persona più pacifica del mondo. Mi viene il dubbio che lei abbia provato piacere vedere 2 uomini che litigano per lei ...


----------



## mistral (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vero... non doveva lasciarlo scendere. Tu eri in una situazione in cui se una persona ti vuole bene non ti lascia fare un confronto diretto con l’amante di tua moglie; anche se sei la persona più pacifica del mondo. Mi viene il dubbio che lei abbia provato piacere vedere 2 uomini che litigano per lei ...


Secondo me invece mentre i due si sfidavano a duello ,lei poteva rimanere  in secondo piano .
Penso sia stata solo un pelino codarda e calcolatrice .
Ma tanto si sa,se l’altro avesse scaricato sua moglie e se ne fosse andato velocemente,Danny avrebbe detto che l’amante della moglie era un mollusco .
Io ammetto che in qualsivoglia comportamento avrei trovato il marcio ,semplicemente perché non vedo lati accettabili nell’essere costretti a subire tradimento e promiscuità.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non è che sia sta gran soddisfazione eh.


Infatti la 'bruttina' ha da accontentarsi ESATTAMENTE come un uomo senza particolari qualità.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti la 'bruttina' ha da accontentarsi ESATTAMENTE come un uomo senza particolari qualità.


Guarda io non sono sicuramente una che colpisce al primo incontro per avvenenza fisica
Anzi tutt'altro. Però non mi sono mai accontentata nella vita
O un uomo mi piace e mi attira o posso serenamente farne a meno
Scopare o relazionarmi tanto per farlo anche no


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo discorso non comprendi tutti quelli che cercano relazioni di puro sesso.
> Dando per scontato che l'oggetto dei nostri discorsi siano pertanto le relazioni più progettuali, l'affinità costituisce un fattore determinante.
> Credo che quando si incontra una persona che sentiamo affine, ce ne si accorga subito, al di là della piacevolezza estetica che essa può suscitare in un primo momento.
> Di persone piacevoli esteticamente ce ne sono tante, trovarne una che sia anche affine è a livello statistico quasi una chimera (o molto più esplicitamente "una botta di culo")..


Ma non è vero, soprattutto tra le donne, ma anche tra gli uomini.
C’è chi trova volgarotta Kim Basinger e chi giudica secca Julia Roberts.


----------



## Lostris (23 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, soprattutto tra le donne, ma anche tra gli uomini.
> C’è chi trova volgarotta Kim Basinger e chi giudica secca Julia Roberts.


Stai a guardare il capello... :sonar:

Si parla di piacevolezza estetica... mica della perfezione soggettiva.

Anche a me non mi dice molto che so, un tipo come Matthew McConaughey se sto proprio a guardare tutto tutto tutto, ma non posso certo dire che è brutto... e sono cose che si superano con la conoscenza, se c’è il tipo di contenuto che si cerca 

Parlando puramente solo di estetica, sono poche le persone proprio ributtanti, la maggior parte sta in una media.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Stai a guardare il capello... :sonar:
> 
> Si parla di piacevolezza estetica... mica della perfezione soggettiva.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Allora torniamo al bisogno di affinità. E l’aspetto esteriore e poco significativo.

Io penso che inizialmente gli uomini provino attrazione per molte donne (spesso sopravvalutandone la bellezza oggettiva. Poi se una donna cerca amichevolmente di far notare che la bellona non lo è tanto, ma interpreta la bellona, viene accusata di invidia. Per cui le donne stanno zitte :mexican e immaginino di potersi accompagnare a loro, se fossero d’accordo. Ma in realtà poi se ci fosse più disponibilità, si renderebbero conto che solo poche sono affini.


----------



## danny (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Allora torniamo al bisogno di affinità. E l’aspetto esteriore e poco significativo.
> 
> Io penso che inizialmente gli uomini provino attrazione per molte donne (spesso sopravvalutandone la bellezza oggettiva. Poi se una donna cerca amichevolmente di far notare che la bellona non lo è tanto, ma interpreta la bellona, viene accusata di invidia. Per cui le donne stanno zitte :mexican e immaginino di potersi accompagnare a loro, se fossero d’accordo. Ma in realtà poi se ci fosse più disponibilità, si renderebbero conto che solo poche sono affini.


L'aspetto esteriore è quasi sempre determinante perché un uomo sia attratto da una donna, ma non confondere come fanno tutti l'estetica con la bellezza.
Un uomo può essere attratto anche da una donna oggettivamente brutta, ma che ha caratteristiche in grado ugualmente di renderla, per quella specifica persona, seduttiva.
Però quelle caratteristiche ci devono essere, altrimenti l'affinità, se si limita a essere parziale, per esempio solo quella intellettuale,  determina solo un rapporto di amicizia, privo di desiderio sessuale.
E' facilmente comprensibile questa cosa andandosi a rivedere il film "Venga a prendere il caffè da noi", dove Tognazzi prova attrazione "fisica" per le tre brutte sorelle protagoniste individuando in esse una parte del corpo estremamente attraente: le mani, i capelli, le gambe.
Un'altra cosa che occorre precisare è il saper distinguere tra bellezza e fascino femminile.
Una donna bella può essere anche un'insulsa oca, troppo giovane e troppo scema per risultare veramente attraente.
Una donna affascinante è colei che unitamente a un aspetto esteriore  piacevole, unisce eleganza, cultura, intelligenza e una capacità di attrazione superiore alla media.
L'affinità è quindi qualcosa di molto complesso ed è rara tra due individui.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'aspetto esteriore è quasi sempre determinante perché un uomo sia attratto da una donna, ma non confondere come fanno tutti l'estetica con la bellezza.
> Un uomo può essere attratto anche da una donna oggettivamente brutta, ma che ha caratteristiche in grado ugualmente di renderla, per quella specifica persona, seduttiva.
> Però quelle caratteristiche ci devono essere, altrimenti l'affinità, se si limita a essere parziale, per esempio solo quella intellettuale,  determina solo un rapporto di amicizia, privo di desiderio sessuale.
> E' facilmente comprensibile questa cosa andandosi a rivedere il film "Venga a prendere il caffè da noi", dove Tognazzi prova attrazione "fisica" per le tre brutte sorelle protagoniste individuando in esse una parte del corpo estremamente attraente: le mani, i capelli, le gambe.
> ...


Qui ci capiamo e conferma che l’aspetto esteriore è poco rilevante per trovare un partner.
La fantasia che se si fosse belli si troverebbe facilmente confonde la causa con l’effetto :carneval: in realtà se si trova una persona affine ci si sente bellissimi. 
Ma trovarla è una caccia al tesoro.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci capiamo e conferma che l’aspetto esteriore è poco rilevante per trovare un partner.


Probabilmente perchè, da donna, valuti anzitutto altri aspetti.
Per moltissimi uomini l'aspetto esteriore è la password per andare oltre.
Conosco donne fantastiche, colte, ironiche, eleganti ma il cui aspetto esteriore a me (a me) non dice nulla.
E non andrei mai oltre una sana e sincera amicizia.
E come me ragiona il 90 % degli uomini che conosco.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè, da donna, valuti anzitutto altri aspetti.
> Per moltissimi uomini l'aspetto esteriore è la password per andare oltre.
> Conosco donne fantastiche, colte, ironiche, eleganti ma il cui aspetto esteriore a me (a me) non dice nulla.
> E non andrei mai oltre una sana e sincera amicizia.
> E come me ragiona il 90 % degli uomini che conosco.


Se A TE il loro aspetto non dice nulla, significa che non esiste LA BELLEZZA o l’aspetto universalmente attraente, quindi la moltiplicazione delle possibilità in base alla bellezza non c’è. 

A parte che non si paragoni Alain Delon che effettivamente avrà avuto più occasioni al mio panettiere che assomiglia un po’ a Shrek e si esprime a grugniti.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> la moltiplicazione delle possibilità in base alla bellezza non c’è.


Ma per piacere.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se A TE il loro aspetto non dice nulla, significa che non esiste LA BELLEZZA o l’aspetto universalmente attraente, quindi *la moltiplicazione delle possibilità in base alla bellezza non c’è.
> *
> A parte che non si paragoni Alain Delon che effettivamente avrà avuto più occasioni al mio panettiere che assomiglia un po’ a Shrek e si esprime a grugniti.


Il problema è piacersi in due. 
Se io sono Brad Pitt posso avere la possibilità di individuare tra tante donne quella con cui ho maggiori affinità, sia a livello fisico che mentale, e ho buone speranze di avere successo.
Se sono Danny De Vito le mie speranze sono un po' più scarse.
Tognazzi nel film sopra citato si fa piacere le tre donne brutte, trovando in ognuna di loro un particolare attraente.
Lui lo fa per un calcolato interesse, altri lo fanno perché dopo aver preso le misure delle loro potenzialità hanno tarato verso il basso le loro ambizioni.
Se hai un discreto potenziale di attrazione diventi anche più esigente, non ti accontenti.
E questo vale sia a livello estetico, che affettivo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è piacersi in due.
> Se io sono Brad Pitt posso avere la possibilità di individuare tra tante donne quella con cui ho maggiori affinità, sia a livello fisico che mentale, e ho buone speranze di avere successo.
> Se sono Danny De Vito le mie speranze sono un po' più scarse.
> Tognazzi nel film sopra citato si fa piacere le tre donne brutte, trovando in ognuna di loro un particolare attraente.
> ...


A livello affettivo, non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A livello affettivo, non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


Non conosci i miei vicini di pianerottolo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è piacersi in due.
> Se io sono Brad Pitt posso avere la possibilità di individuare tra tante donne quella con cui ho maggiori affinità, sia a livello fisico che mentale, e ho buone speranze di avere successo.
> Se sono Danny De Vito le mie speranze sono un po' più scarse.
> Tognazzi nel film sopra citato si fa piacere le tre donne brutte, trovando in ognuna di loro un particolare attraente.
> ...


Se guardiamo la vita affettiva dei belloni e bellone vediamo che non è così.
È un nostro pregiudizio.
Brad Pitt ha una vita affettiva stabile e serena? 
E Danny De Vito? 
“[FONT=&quot]È stato sposato dal 28 gennaio 1982 con l'attrice [/FONT]Rhea Perlman[FONT=&quot], dalla quale ha avuto tre figli: [/FONT]Lucy[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]1983[FONT=&quot]), Grace Fan ([/FONT]1985[FONT=&quot]) e Jacob Daniel ([/FONT]1987[FONT=&quot]). Dopo 30 anni di matrimonio la moglie ha voluto il divorzio "a causa delle continue scappatelle". Tuttavia, nel marzo 2013, la coppia ha comunicato che si sono riconciliati e hanno deciso di non separarsi.”

[/FONT]


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se guardiamo la vita affettiva dei belloni e bellone vediamo che non è così.
> È un nostro pregiudizio.
> Brad Pitt ha una vita affettiva stabile e serena?
> E Danny De Vito?
> “È stato sposato dal 28 gennaio 1982 con l'attrice Rhea Perlman, dalla quale ha avuto tre figli: Lucy(1983), Grace Fan (1985) e Jacob Daniel (1987). Dopo 30 anni di matrimonio la moglie ha voluto il divorzio "a causa delle continue scappatelle". Tuttavia, nel marzo 2013, la coppia ha comunicato che si sono riconciliati e hanno deciso di non separarsi.”


Danny De Vito è sempre Danny De Vito. Se fosse stato il mo vicino di casa che è alto come lui e assomiglia a Masini in vecchio... mi sa che sarebbe andata diversamente.
Gli attori di Hollywood non hanno vite paragonabili alle nostre.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Più che la bellezza conta a questo punto l'età.
> Più è avanzata, meno persone "single" interessanti si trovano in giro.


Verissimo.
Ad una certa età, e salvo casi rari, i 'pezzi migliori' (uomini e donne) sono belli e che piazzati.
E se si liberano generalmente si risistemano velocemente e con una certa facilità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Ad una certa età, e salvo casi rari, i 'pezzi migliori' (uomini e donne) sono belli e che piazzati.
> E se si liberano generalmente si risistemano velocemente e con una certa facilità.


me lo dice anche mio marito.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non conosci i miei vicini di pianerottolo.



A livello "affettivo" hai la prova del fatto che "si accontentano" causa basso potenziale????


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> me lo dice anche mio marito.


E' la verità, ed è una pura questione statistica.
Superati i 30 la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è impegnata (sposata o meno, con figli o meno).
E generalmente i 'pezzi migliori' sono quelli che vanno via prima, salvo ricollocazione in tempi rapidi in caso di separazione (o di non ricollocazione stabile nel caso si scelgano frequentazioni con non implicano legami forti).
Chi ha più difficoltà sono le donne, specie se con figli dimoranti presso la propria abitazione.
Una donna, passati i 40, non ha le stesse chances di un coetaneo, che può tranquillamente pescare in un range di età molto più ampio (almeno dai 30 ai 50) ed è, quasi sempre, genitore non collocatario (se ha figli) e per il quale è quindi più semplice, anche da questo punto di vista, aprirsi a nuove storie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' la verità, ed è una pura questione statistica.
> Superati i 30 la stragrande maggioranza delle persone è impegnata (sposata o meno, con figli o meno).
> E generalmente i 'pezzi migliori' sono quelli che vanno via prima, salvo ricollocazione in tempi rapidi in caso di separazione (o di non ricollocazione stabile nel caso si scelgano frequentazioni con non implicano legami forti).
> Chi ha più difficoltà sono le donne, specie se con figli dimoranti presso la propria abitazione.
> Una donna, passati i 40, non ha le stesse chances di un coetaneo, che può tranquillamente pescare in un range di età molto più ampio (almeno dai 30 ai 50) ed è, quasi sempre, genitore non collocatario (se ha figli) e per il quale è quindi più semplice, anche da questo punto di vista, aprirsi a nuove storie.


Uomini soli ne vedo pochissimi , si riaccasano piuttosto in fretta, quelli che rimangono soli sono quelli che pescano ognidove e quelli che per loro sfortuna la natura è stata molto avara.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uomini soli ne vedo pochissimi , si riaccasano piuttosto in fretta, quelli che rimangono soli sono quelli che pescano ognidove e quelli che per loro sfortuna la natura è stata molto avara.


Concordo, e aggiungo che molto spesso quelli che 'pescano ognidove' VOGLIONO rimanere soli.:up:

P.S. : se mai la mia storia dovesse finire non avrei alcuna intenzione di replicare relazioni stabili.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Concordo, e aggiungo che molto spesso quelli che 'pescano ognidove' VOGLIONO rimanere soli.:up:
> 
> P.S. : se mai la mia storia dovesse finire non avrei alcuna intenzione di replicare relazioni stabili.


 Ti dai alla pesca ?


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> A livello "affettivo" hai la prova del fatto che "si accontentano" causa basso potenziale????


E' una di quelle coppie "messe insieme" dalle famiglie per sistemare persone altrimenti destinate a non trovare nessuno.
Un tempo si usava.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Danny De Vito è sempre Danny De Vito. Se fosse stato il mo vicino di casa che è alto come lui e assomiglia a Masini in vecchio... mi sa che sarebbe andata diversamente.
> Gli attori di Hollywood non hanno vite paragonabili alle nostre.


Sarebbe andata diversamente perché magari non avrebbe fatto scappatelle o sì, chissà. Però anche il vicino di casa brutto ha magari una vita sentimentale più stabile dell’altro più affascinante.

Sapete qual è il problema che avete una idea relazionale numerica, le famose tacche sul fucile, e non qualitativa. E quindi la possibilità di raccattare partner in discoteca in fondo in fondo lo vedete come un successo e una prova di valore.
Insomma siete un po’ tutti Vasco in Colpa d’Alfredo.
E io vi sto rispondendo in senso qualitativo e non sul piano estetico.
Però è impossibile per uomini che considerano un Figo un uomo che ha tante donne e magari pure fighe. 
Noi donne una che fa collezione di palestrati pensiamo che non stia proprio benissimo.


----------



## danny (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe andata diversamente perché magari non avrebbe fatto scappatelle o sì, chissà. Però anche il vicino di casa brutto ha magari una vita sentimentale più stabile dell’altro più affascinante.
> 
> Sapete qual è il problema che avete una idea relazionale numerica, le famose tacche sul fucile, e non qualitativa. E quindi la possibilità di raccattare partner in discoteca in fondo in fondo lo vedete come un successo e una prova di valore.
> Insomma siete un po’ tutti Vasco in Colpa d’Alfredo.
> ...


Tutto è relativo. Però ci sono persone che piacciono di più e altre no. L'estetica fa parte di quei parametri che rendono più apprezzabile un uomo o una donna, insieme ovviamente ad altri che nessuno disconosce.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo. Però ci sono persone che piacciono di più e altre no. L'estetica fa parte di quei parametri che rendono più apprezzabile un uomo o una donna, insieme ovviamente ad altri che nessuno disconosce.


Tu conosci i miei gusti e non sono parametrati sulla mia infima avvenenza.


----------



## Kid (25 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


Non smetterò mai di stupirmi di certe donne che riescono a darla anche al primo Adolf Hitler che passa.

Posso dirti che mi fa schifo quello che gli concedi di fare? Certi confini non vanno mai oltrepassati. Se davvero ami tuo marito, lo rispetti, aldilà del sesso extraconiugale.

P.S.
Sono stato un traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Non smetterò mai di stupirmi di certe donne che riescono a darla anche al primo Adolf Hitler che passa.
> 
> Posso dirti che mi fa schifo quello che gli concedi di fare? Certi confini non vanno mai oltrepassati. Se davvero ami tuo marito, lo rispetti, aldilà del sesso extraconiugale.
> 
> ...


Non è SOLO mancanza di rispetto del marito, ma anche di lei.
È usare lei come territorio di proprietà di un altro di cui appropriarsi.
È una fantasia ancora più umiliante per lei trasformata in cosa per una competizione tra maschi. Tra l’altro una competizione subdola.
 [MENTION=7639]karolina[/MENTION] immagina come potrebbe raccontare a un amico la vostra relazione...
:bleah:


----------



## Kid (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è SOLO mancanza di rispetto del marito, ma anche di lei.
> È usare lei come territorio di proprietà di un altro di cui appropriarsi.
> È una fantasia ancora più umiliante per lei trasformata in cosa per una competizione tra maschi. Tra l’altro una competizione subdola.
> @_karolina_ immagina come potrebbe raccontare a un amico la vostra relazione...
> :bleah:


Già. Però lo ama eh....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> Già. Però lo ama eh....


Non ama molto neanche se stessa se si fa usare come campo di battaglia.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti dai alla pesca ?


A strascico, se serve.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapete qual è il problema che avete una idea relazionale numerica, le famose tacche sul fucile, e non qualitativa. E quindi la possibilità di raccattare partner in discoteca in fondo in fondo lo vedete come un successo e una prova di valore.


Assolutamente no, si parlava di qualità estetiche come preponderanti nella scelta o, perlomeno, come canone/parametro imprescindibile per la stessa (anche perchè il primo contatto con chiunque è di tipo visivo).


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ho timore che vada a dire in giro di noi . Sarebbe l umiliazione massima per mio marito . Forse sono io che sto ingigantendo tutto .


Lui è libero ?


----------



## Lara3 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A strascico, se serve.


Ma così peschi di tutto....anche la plastica  !


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma così peschi di tutto....anche la plastica  !


Sarò molto attento a differenziare...

P.S.: se continua così prima o poi sarà inevitabile, vedi ultimo mio commento al link :
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/25700-frequenza-dei-rapporti-normale-e-patologico/page29


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Uomini soli ne vedo pochissimi , si riaccasano piuttosto in fretta, quelli che rimangono soli sono quelli che pescano ognidove e quelli che per loro sfortuna la natura è stata molto avara.


Si riaccasano perché spesso le donne si comportano come se non avessero altro da fare che lavare le mutande a un uomo ..... e quindi si pigliano pure certi cessi (di “nome” e “di fatto”)...confido nelle nuove generazioni


----------



## Darietto (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ama molto neanche se stessa se si fa usare come campo di battaglia.



ho letto i primi post e altri a metà thread, soprattutto quelli  di Karolina. Per l'idea che mi sono fatto non la vedo come una qustione  del non amare se stessi. La cosa certa è che non ama suo marito. Suo  marito ha un po' la funzione della lettiera dei gatti: fondamentalmente  ti da fastidio e non la vorresti tenere in casa, ma sai che è  necessaria, ti serve se vuoi avere i gatti. 

Il problema di  karolina ora è che il suo amante potrebbe invadere il territorio e  spaventare il gatto. Tutto quello che c'era prima, soprattuto le  umiliazioni verso il marito, erano situazioni eccitanti, di quelle che  piacciono a lei. Lo pseudo amante secondo me sta assecondando i gusti di  lei. Lui la vive intimamente e la conosce bene. Però adesso si è spinto  troppo in là. 

anche la scusa del: "io sono un fuoco dentro ma a  lui non interessa il sesso" è tra le più usate. Parlo per esperienza  personale. La mia ex compagna, scoperto l'ennesimo tradimento (di lei)  diceva più o meno le stessse cose. Premetto che io sono un tipo  tutt'altro che freddo, e il sesso per me è importantissimo. Poi con un  falso profilo FB (quello di una bellissima donna), col tempo e  tantissima pazienza, sono riuscito ad entrare in intimità virtuale con  quelle persone. Ed ho trovato tante risposte alle domande. 

Tornando  al thread, credo che il marito di karolina non abbia nulla che non va.  Forse ha solo il problema di essere una persona "normale", probabilmente  senza perversioni, senza quell'attegiamento animalesco che tanto piace a  karolina, quello che la fa sentire protetta e in pericolo allo stesso  tempo. Purtroppo, molto probabilmente, tutte queste cose il marito non  le ha. Ma anche volendo non potrebbe mai essere come l'amante, perché  karolina vuole separare di netto le due cose. E' come quegli uomini che  vogliono la moglie a casa, e l'amante "troia" (scusate il termine ma è  solo per dare l'idea) a letto. Non accetterebbero mai una moglie  (anchera di più se mamma) porca, ma non potendone fare a meno vanno a  cercarla al di fuori del matrimonio. Karolina, a mio parere, è così:  vuole un bad boy a letto ma non vorrebbe mai un marito bad boy. Ma il  problema è che non può fare a meno del bad boy.

Modifico per precisare in sintesi quello che penso sulla parte quotata: non è detto che lei si faccia usare dall'amante. E' possibile anche che l'amante stia assecondando (andando anche oltre) i desideri, le fantasie di lei.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> ho letto i primi post e altri a metà thread, soprattutto quelli  di Karolina. Per l'idea che mi sono fatto non la vedo come una qustione  del non amare se stessi. La cosa certa è che non ama suo marito. Suo  marito ha un po' la funzione della lettiera dei gatti: fondamentalmente  ti da fastidio e non la vorresti tenere in casa, ma sai che è  necessaria, ti serve se vuoi avere i gatti.
> 
> Il problema di  karolina ora è che il suo amante potrebbe invadere il territorio e  spaventare il gatto. Tutto quello che c'era prima, soprattuto le  umiliazioni verso il marito, erano situazioni eccitanti, di quelle che  piacciono a lei. Lo pseudo amante secondo me sta assecondando i gusti di  lei. Lui la vive intimamente e la conosce bene. Però adesso si è spinto  troppo in là.
> 
> ...


Apperò!
Sei l’amante?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

“Ho il fuoco dentro” viene da Temptation Island?


----------



## Darietto (29 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ho il fuoco dentro” viene da Temptation Island?


Non sono l'amante (sono anni luce da quel tipo di persona)


il discorso del "fuoco dentro" è una citazione da karolina.


----------



## Darietto (29 Ottobre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Mi è stato chiesto cosa cercassi in lui .  Sicuramente niente di più che sesso . L ho conosciuto e mi ha intrigata  con il suo *sguardo* e la sua *fisicità* . *Atletico muscoloso , aspetto rude e modi da molto sicuro di se* . Infatti si è dimostrato all' altezza delle mie aspettative . *Dolce e delicato* per poi essere deciso *quasi violento*  e poi di nuovo attento . Mi sconvolge a tal punto che ogni volta dopo  averlo fatto il mio corpo trema e vibra per diverso tempo . Non è un  rapporto alla pari : in quei momenti sono completamente sua , rapita .  Parlare , discutere e confrontarmi invece non lo faccio certamente con  lui .


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], cercando dove avessi letto la frase del "fuoco dentro" ho   visto anche questo post di karolina. Potrebbe essere strato scritto  dalla  mia ex, come da tante altre "ex". Per questo mi sento di poter  rispondere 

E' esattamente quello che lei diceva alle sue amiche. Ma essendo nella  parte del marito (non dell'amante, Brunetta) vedo me al posto suo: non ho  fisicità; non sono muscoloso e nemmeno atletico (però ho un fisico  asciutto, non grasso e abbastanza tonico), ma in ogni caso non sono  muscoloso, non ho un aspetto rude (tutt'altro), non ho modi rudi. Non mi  faccio mettere i piedi in testa ma, sono sicuro di me ma non ho  l'atteggiamento classico del "il maschio sono io". A parte questo amo il  sesso, lo farei tutti i giorni e più volte al giorno, eppure la mia ex  dicesa esattamente quanto scritto sopra: "per il mio lui il sesso non è  importante, non mi cerca mai e bla bla bla...". 
Guardandomi indietro oggi, a mente serena, mi rendo conto che era  l'atteggiamento di lei a mettere distacco tra noi. Senza che me ne  accorgessi, col tempo mi ha reso una persona sessualmente insicura,  lavorando da sotto poco alla volta. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma  credo che lo scopo alla fine fosse quello di convincere se stessa, prima  degli altri, per giustificare moralmente il tradimento. C'è chi non si  fa problemi e tradisce senza rimorsi, e c'è chi ha bisogno prima di  tutto di essere in pace con la propria coscenza trovando (inventandosi  fino ad arrivare a convincersene) una giustificazione morale. 

Come per la mia compagna non mi sento di condannare totalmente il  tradimento (perché nessuno di noi è un santo), però quello che per me  non è tollerabile è l'umiliazione e l'ipocrisia nell'inventarsi storie  per giustificare il tradimento. Tendiamo a complicare tremendamente ogni  cosa, strato su strato arriviamo a seppellire totalmente quello che  alla fine è semplice e primordiale, e cadiamo sempre nel solito cliché. 

Karolina, non so quanti anni avete, però se hai un po' di cuore libera  tuo marito, perché stai tenendo un canarino in gabbia solo perché è più  facile da gestire. Ma a te piacciono gli "uccelli" predatori (scusate il  gioco di parole), e quelli non sono animali che puoi tenere in gabbia.  Non ti st ogiudicando, è un tuo diritto preferire un tipo di uomo  piuttosto che un altro, ci mancherebbe, ma stai anche facendo una cosa  estremamente cattiva e crudele (non parliamo poi del tuo EGOismo),  perché tuo marico è all'oscuro di tutto, non può scegliere, non può  prendere decisioni, non gli stai dando la possibilità di rifarsi una  vita. Lo tieni lì come un animale in gabbia mentre tu di nascosto  soddisfi ogni tuo  desiderio e fantasia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_, cercando dove avessi letto la frase del "fuoco dentro" ho   visto anche questo post di karolina. Potrebbe essere strato scritto  dalla  mia ex, come da tante altre "ex". Per questo mi sento di poter  rispondere
> 
> E' esattamente quello che lei diceva alle sue amiche. Ma essendo nella  parte del marito (non dell'amante, Brunetta) vedo me al posto suo: non ho  fisicità; non sono muscoloso e nemmeno atletico (però ho un fisico  asciutto, non grasso e abbastanza tonico), ma in ogni caso non sono  muscoloso, non ho un aspetto rude (tutt'altro), non ho modi rudi. Non mi  faccio mettere i piedi in testa ma, sono sicuro di me ma non ho  l'atteggiamento classico del "il maschio sono io". A parte questo amo il  sesso, lo farei tutti i giorni e più volte al giorno, eppure la mia ex  dicesa esattamente quanto scritto sopra: "per il mio lui il sesso non è  importante, non mi cerca mai e bla bla bla...".
> Guardandomi indietro oggi, a mente serena, mi rendo conto che era  l'atteggiamento di lei a mettere distacco tra noi. Senza che me ne  accorgessi, col tempo mi ha reso una persona sessualmente insicura,  lavorando da sotto poco alla volta. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma  credo che lo scopo alla fine fosse quello di convincere se stessa, prima  degli altri, per giustificare moralmente il tradimento. C'è chi non si  fa problemi e tradisce senza rimorsi, e c'è chi ha bisogno prima di  tutto di essere in pace con la propria coscenza trovando (inventandosi  fino ad arrivare a convincersene) una giustificazione morale.
> ...


Mi scuso se sono offensiva, ma una che dice che ha il fuoco dentro non merita approfondimento, come una pozzanghera. 
Pensaci e ti distaccherai da quella esperienza.


----------



## Rosarose (29 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], cercando dove avessi letto la frase del "fuoco dentro" ho   visto anche questo post di karolina. Potrebbe essere strato scritto  dalla  mia ex, come da tante altre "ex". Per questo mi sento di poter  rispondere
> 
> E' esattamente quello che lei diceva alle sue amiche. Ma essendo nella  parte del marito (non dell'amante, Brunetta) vedo me al posto suo: non ho  fisicità; non sono muscoloso e nemmeno atletico (però ho un fisico  asciutto, non grasso e abbastanza tonico), ma in ogni caso non sono  muscoloso, non ho un aspetto rude (tutt'altro), non ho modi rudi. Non mi  faccio mettere i piedi in testa ma, sono sicuro di me ma non ho  l'atteggiamento classico del "il maschio sono io". A parte questo amo il  sesso, lo farei tutti i giorni e più volte al giorno, eppure la mia ex  dicesa esattamente quanto scritto sopra: "per il mio lui il sesso non è  importante, non mi cerca mai e bla bla bla...".
> Guardandomi indietro oggi, a mente serena, mi rendo conto che era  l'atteggiamento di lei a mettere distacco tra noi. Senza che me ne  accorgessi, col tempo mi ha reso una persona sessualmente insicura,  lavorando da sotto poco alla volta. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma  credo che lo scopo alla fine fosse quello di convincere se stessa, prima  degli altri, per giustificare moralmente il tradimento. C'è chi non si  fa problemi e tradisce senza rimorsi, e c'è chi ha bisogno prima di  tutto di essere in pace con la propria coscenza trovando (inventandosi  fino ad arrivare a convincersene) una giustificazione morale.
> ...


La tua analisi mi ha colpito!! Lucida, profonda, sofferta.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi scuso se sono offensiva, ma una che dice che ha il fuoco dentro non merita approfondimento, come una pozzanghera.
> Pensaci e ti distaccherai da quella esperienza.


Ha detto molto di più.
Crocefiggerlo per un'espressione assolutamente irrilevante è allucinante.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> "per il mio lui il sesso non è  importante, non mi cerca mai e bla bla bla...".
> Guardandomi indietro oggi, a mente serena, mi rendo conto che era  l'atteggiamento di lei a mettere distacco tra noi. Senza che me ne  accorgessi, col tempo mi ha reso una persona sessualmente insicura,  lavorando da sotto poco alla volta. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma  credo che lo scopo alla fine fosse quello di convincere se stessa, prima  degli altri, per giustificare moralmente il tradimento. C'è chi non si  fa problemi e tradisce senza rimorsi, e c'è chi ha bisogno prima di  tutto di essere in pace con la propria coscenza trovando (inventandosi  fino ad arrivare a convincersene) una giustificazione morale.
> 
> Come per la mia compagna non mi sento di condannare totalmente il  tradimento (perché nessuno di noi è un santo), però quello che per me  non è tollerabile è l'umiliazione e l'ipocrisia nell'inventarsi storie  per giustificare il tradimento. Tendiamo a complicare tremendamente ogni  cosa, strato su strato arriviamo a seppellire totalmente quello che  alla fine è semplice e primordiale, e cadiamo sempre nel solito cliché.


Tutto vero.
Una scusa vale l'altra per non sentirsi troia.


----------



## Darietto (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Una scusa vale l'altra per non sentirsi troia.



Bravo Jim... senza troppi giri di parole in pratica la sostanza alla fine è questa :up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ha detto molto di più.
> Crocefiggerlo per un'espressione assolutamente irrilevante è allucinante.


Non lui...la tipa è da accantonare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Una scusa vale l'altra per non sentirsi troia.


Vale anche per te eh


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale anche per te eh


E no, cara la mia Professoressa.
Io scuse non ne ho mai trovate, né alibi, né giustificazioni di alcun tipo.
Tutto sono fuorché ipocrita, mi spiace.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E no, cara la mia Professoressa.
> Io scuse non ne ho mai trovate, né alibi, né giustificazioni di alcun tipo.
> Tutto sono fuorché ipocrita, mi spiace.


Ipocrita l’hai detto tu.
Il mio riferimento è al “troia” perché lei troia e tu no?
Se non accetti di essere pari, e tu colpevole per primo, non ne esci.

Io credo che la vostra sia una storia particolare.
Ogni storia si basa su un mito fondatore: il colpo di fulmine, uno dei due da conquistare, il destino che aveva fatto incrociare tante volte, l’amicizia evoluta con allegria ecc.
Il vostro mito fondatore è stato “un peccato originale”  è stato un tradimento. È un duplice tradimento vi ha portato a vedere il vostro amore e la vostra passione come una cosa fortissima che fa superare tutto. 
Un nuovo tradimento, e pure questa volta di entrambi, vi ha creato dubbi sul mito fondatore. 
Allora non tradite solo per AMORE, allora il vostro amore c’è mai stato? Allora siete rimasti smarriti. 
Io capisco tua moglie che non riesce più a provare una passione a cui entrambi avete tolto potenza e valore.
Entrambi dovete ritrovare un senso al vostro NOI.
Non è questione di voglia o non voglia, di ipocrisia o di insuccesso professionale.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipocrita l’hai detto tu.
> Il mio riferimento è al “troia” perché lei troia e tu no?
> Se non accetti di essere pari, e tu colpevole per primo, non ne esci.


Ipocrita lo sottindendevi tu.
Quanto al resto :
a) con quel termine mi riferivo alle donne che tradiscono e cercano in tutti i modi di raccontarsela e raccontarla, sì da rivestire la storia adulterina di chissà quali profondi e reconditi significati poiché non riescono, evidentemente, ad accettarla come una storia di corna come tante altre e, nobilitandola, immaginano di sfuggire al cliché della donna 'leggera' (cliché che per alcune è insopportabile) ;
b) ammetto e ho sempre ammesso di essere un 'troio' (va bene così ?) solo che - ricollegatomi a quanto scritto da  [MENTION=7645]Darietto[/MENTION] - non ho mai cercato scuse né mi sono mai permesso di sottrarmi alle mie responsabilità.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che la vostra sia una storia particolare.
> Ogni storia si basa su un mito fondatore: il colpo di fulmine, uno dei due da conquistare, il destino che aveva fatto incrociare tante volte, l’amicizia evoluta con allegria ecc.
> Il vostro mito fondatore è stato “un peccato originale”  è stato un tradimento. È un duplice tradimento vi ha portato a vedere il vostro amore e la vostra passione come una cosa fortissima che fa superare tutto.
> Un nuovo tradimento, e pure questa volta di entrambi, vi ha creato dubbi sul mito fondatore.
> ...


Questa é sicuramente una lettura pregevole e ti ringrazio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ipocrita lo sottindendevi tu.
> Quanto al resto :
> a) con quel termine mi riferivo alle donne che tradiscono e cercano in tutti i modi di raccontarsela e raccontarla, sì da rivestire la storia adulterina di chissà quali profondi e reconditi significati poiché non riescono, evidentemente, ad accettarla come una storia di corna come tante altre e, nobilitandola, immaginano di sfuggire al cliché della donna 'leggera' (cliché che per alcune è insopportabile) ;
> b) ammetto e ho sempre ammesso di essere un 'troio' (va bene così ?) solo che - ricollegatomi a quanto scritto da  @_Darietto_ - non ho mai cercato scuse né mi sono mai permesso di sottrarmi alle mie responsabilità.
> ...


Tu sei tutto meno che ipocrita.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Bravo Jim... senza troppi giri di parole in pratica la sostanza alla fine è questa :up:


Diciamo che é un 'tema' che da sempre mi appassiona.
Detesto l'ipocrisia e - in casi come questi - chi dà la colpa al tradito per giustificare la propria indole o riveste di chissà quali significati una botta ormonale.


----------



## Darietto (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Una scusa vale l'altra per non sentirsi troia.



Decisamente lo stesso varrebbe se fosse un uomo. Ci sono tanti troioni maschi che s'inventano la scusa del mal di testa della moglie per giustificare il tradimento.


----------



## Darietto (30 Ottobre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Detesto l'ipocrisia


Questa è la cosa che in assoluto non sopporto! 

siamo onesti, quale donna prenderebbe come amante un uomo minidotato? L'attrazione fisica, la chimica, la passione ecc. rimarrebbero inalterati se al primo rapporto si scopre che l'amante in questione ha tanta passione, ma poca minchia? <"Ma noooo, le dimensioni non contano. E' un caso che tutti i miei amanti fossero superdotati">. E per gli uomini... la chimica, l'attrazione, quel desiderio forte di volere quella donna va al di là dell'aspetto fisico? Avete mai provato attrazione, chimica e desiderio, al di fuori del vostro rapporto, per una donna comune, senza troppo seno, il sedere non troppo sporgente ecc.?


----------



## Lostris (30 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Questa è la cosa che in assoluto non sopporto!
> 
> siamo onesti, quale donna prenderebbe come amante un uomo minidotato? L'attrazione fisica, la chimica, la passione ecc. rimarrebbero inalterati se al primo rapporto si scopre che l'amante in questione ha tanta passione, ma poca minchia? <"Ma noooo, le dimensioni non contano. E' un caso che tutti i miei amanti fossero superdotati">. E per gli uomini... la chimica, l'attrazione, quel desiderio forte di volere quella donna va al di là dell'aspetto fisico? Avete mai provato attrazione, chimica e desiderio, al di fuori del vostro rapporto, per una donna comune, senza troppo seno, il sedere non troppo sporgente ecc.?


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

:facepalm:

Sul serio? 
Minchia, tette e culo?

Davvero c’è chi ancora pensa che il “super” di una relazione clandestina riguardi soprattutto certe dimensioni e forme?

.... mah.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> E per gli uomini... la chimica, l'attrazione, quel desiderio forte di volere quella donna va al di là dell'aspetto fisico? A*vete mai provato attrazione, chimica e desiderio, al di fuori del vostro rapporto, per una donna comune, senza troppo seno, il sedere non troppo sporgente ecc.*?


Sì.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_, cercando dove avessi letto la frase del "fuoco dentro" ho   visto anche questo post di karolina. Potrebbe essere strato scritto  dalla  mia ex, come da tante altre "ex". Per questo mi sento di poter  rispondere
> 
> E' esattamente quello che lei diceva alle sue amiche. Ma essendo nella  parte del marito (non dell'amante, Brunetta) vedo me al posto suo: non ho  fisicità; non sono muscoloso e nemmeno atletico (però ho un fisico  asciutto, non grasso e abbastanza tonico), ma in ogni caso non sono  muscoloso, non ho un aspetto rude (tutt'altro), non ho modi rudi. Non mi  faccio mettere i piedi in testa ma, sono sicuro di me ma non ho  l'atteggiamento classico del "il maschio sono io". A parte questo amo il  sesso, lo farei tutti i giorni e più volte al giorno, eppure la mia ex  dicesa esattamente quanto scritto sopra: "per il mio lui il sesso non è  importante, non mi cerca mai e bla bla bla...".
> Guardandomi indietro oggi, a mente serena, mi rendo conto che era  l'atteggiamento di lei a mettere distacco tra noi. Senza che me ne  accorgessi, col tempo mi ha reso una persona sessualmente insicura,  lavorando da sotto poco alla volta. Non voglio entrare nei dettagli, ma  credo che lo scopo alla fine fosse quello di convincere se stessa, prima  degli altri, per giustificare moralmente il tradimento. C'è chi non si  fa problemi e tradisce senza rimorsi, e c'è chi ha bisogno prima di  tutto di essere in pace con la propria coscenza trovando (inventandosi  fino ad arrivare a convincersene) una giustificazione morale.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Annina123 (31 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Grazie a Dio!


----------



## Darietto (31 Ottobre 2018)

Chiaro che non si tratta mai del tutto ma di una percentuale, e in questo caso molto alta. 

Però il discorso secondo me cade nella logica del...i soldi non fanno la  felicità, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio ecc. O come le  discussioni sull'esistenza di un dio: fino a prova contraria non esiste,  ma la cosa è talmente ovvia che alla fine risulta più stupido chi lo  afferma rispetto a chi ne sostiene l'esistenza. L'essere umano ha  imparato a vivere nell'ipocrisia oltre che nel dormiveglia perenne. E'  parte essenziale del suo essere. 

Danny, forse nella domanda precedente sono stato troppo generico. Anche  per me culo e tette non sono una parte che determina l'attrazione che  posso provare per una determinata persona. John Lennon e Yoko Ono ne  sono l'esempio sopra tutti. Non sono stati di certo il culo e le tette  di Yoko a fare innamorare John Lennon. Ma la domanda che viene dopo è  questa: a John bastava, si sentiva completo in quel tipo di relazione,  con quell'attrazione che andava ben oltre la fisicità? La risposta è  nota, perché Lennon, nonostante quella relazione così meravigliosamente  magica, che andava "oltre il tempo e la materia", cornificava non poco  Yoko Ono. 

Ci costruiamo un mondo magico fatto di karma, energia, attrazione  chimica, amore incondizionato... mettiamo tutta la nostra cultura per  far sembrare tutto più sublime ed intellettualmente elevato, ma poi  finisce sempre a tette, culi e grossi arnesi. Me compreso.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (31 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Chiaro che non si tratta mai del tutto ma di una percentuale, e in questo caso molto alta.
> 
> Però il discorso secondo me cade nella logica del...i soldi non fanno la  felicità, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio ecc. O come le  discussioni sull'esistenza di un dio: fino a prova contraria non esiste,  ma la cosa è talmente ovvia che alla fine risulta più stupido chi lo  afferma rispetto a chi ne sostiene l'esistenza. L'essere umano ha  imparato a vivere nell'ipocrisia oltre che nel dormiveglia perenne. E'  parte essenziale del suo essere.
> 
> ...


Ma che cazzo stai a di'.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Chiaro che non si tratta mai del tutto ma di una percentuale, e in questo caso molto alta.
> 
> Però il discorso secondo me cade nella logica del...i soldi non fanno la  felicità, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio ecc. O come le  discussioni sull'esistenza di un dio: fino a prova contraria non esiste,  ma la cosa è talmente ovvia che alla fine risulta più stupido chi lo  afferma rispetto a chi ne sostiene l'esistenza. L'essere umano ha  imparato a vivere nell'ipocrisia oltre che nel dormiveglia perenne. E'  parte essenziale del suo essere.
> 
> ...



Forse abbiamo bisogno di entrambe le cose.
Abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e di testa, di sentimenti e di carnalità, di leggerezza e di impegno.
Ovviamente non riusciamo mai a essere soddisfatti totalmente se non per brevi periodi della nostra vita.
La nostra vita è fatta soprattutto di periodi in cui ci si chiede chi si è e cosa si vuole. Raggiunto un traguardo, è difficile che sia quello definitivo, l'instabilità temporanea e il cambiamento fanno parte del percorso di ogni persona.
Siamo come l'acqua, che quando scorre deve sempre trovare uno sbocco dove fluire.
A 15 anni una persona si chiede se già una donna o un uomo.
A 40, 50 si chiede se lo è ancora.
Sono domande che richiedono risposte, e prima ancora che arrivino esse mutano i rapporti, gli equilibri, le persone.
Il problema del matrimonio è che fornisce un'unica risposta, una sola soluzione per tutta la vita.
In realtà è sempre e solo quella dei 30 anni.


----------



## Rosarose (31 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Forse abbiamo bisogno di entrambe le cose.
> Abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e di testa, di sentimenti e di carnalità, di leggerezza e di impegno.
> Ovviamente non riusciamo mai a essere soddisfatti totalmente se non per brevi periodi della nostra vita.
> La nostra vita è fatta soprattutto di periodi in cui ci si chiede chi si è e cosa si vuole. Raggiunto un traguardo, è difficile che sia quello definitivo, l'instabilità temporanea e il cambiamento fanno parte del percorso di ogni persona.
> ...


Quando tutto cambia non possiamo pretendere che quella persona quella relazione possa essere la stessa risposta che cercavamo 20, 30 anni prima.
Solo i più fortunati riescono ad avere questo, ma certo non perché sono rimasti identici a se stessi..
Un po' impegno, ma molto casualità!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Darietto (2 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Forse abbiamo bisogno di entrambe le cose.
> Abbiamo bisogno di fisicità e di testa, di sentimenti e di carnalità, di leggerezza e di impegno.
> Ovviamente non riusciamo mai a essere soddisfatti totalmente se non per brevi periodi della nostra vita.
> La nostra vita è fatta soprattutto di periodi in cui ci si chiede chi si  è e cosa si vuole. Raggiunto un traguardo, è difficile che sia quello  definitivo, l'instabilità temporanea e il cambiamento fanno parte del  percorso di ogni persona.
> ...



la domanda rimane: questi "drammi" e dilemmi esistenziali sono  innati, fanno parte dell'istinto oppure diventano drammi proprio perché  essendoci imposti dalla morale vanno contro il nostro stesso istinto? 

Per  esperienza ho visto che il più delle vote quegli amici che vivono  situazioni di tradimento tendono poi a criticare altri che invece  scelgono di vivere onestamente e apertamente le loro scelte sessuali. E'  come se ci fosse un qualche contratto non scritto che impone una  condotta di facciata standard in rispetto di determinate regole, con la  clausula sottintesa del "permesso" al tradimento. Di contro invece  sembra che chi sceglie una vita libera e onesta è più soggetto additato  socialmente. Sono contraddizioni, lo so, ma chi può affermare il  contrario? 

Che poi...anche qui, semplificando e riducendo il  tutto ad un principio primordiale, sappiamo tutti che alla base c'è il  discorso del... prima metti su famiglia, genera prole e poi fai quello  che vuoi. No prole, no party! Dopotutto il mondo ha bisogna di forza  lavoro per andare avanti. 

Ora, ritornando a noi, quello che più  mi infastidisce pensando ai tradimenti subiti, non sono più gli stessi  tradimenti, ma il fatto che in un rapporto a due quella che si è  divertita, e non poco, è stata la mia ex. A me rimane l'amaro del  tradimento, ma anche, in misura uguale, le occasioni perse a cui ho  rinunciato per onestà e amore nei confronti di lei, e non sono poche.  Parlo dai miei 33 ai 44 anni. Adesso ho 48 anni. Faccio ancora la mia  bella figura, ma non ho più 30 anni. A quei tempi c'erano continue  scenate di gelosia da parte di lei perché capitava spesso di donne che  flirtavano cone me. Lei faceva le sue scenate, per un flirt ricevuto e  non ricambiato, mentre mi tradiva. Anche se andavo a trovare i miei  genitori dovevo chiamarla ogni tot perché fosse tranquilla. Se tardavo  di 20 minuti mi faceva scenate, anche quando lei non era a casa. Col  senno di poi mi rendo conto che mi imponeva di rientrare a casa ad una  certa ora mentre lei era tranquillamente al motel con l'amante  (facendomi credere che fosse ad una conferenza di lavoro). Ripeto, oggi  non è il tradimento che mi "tormenta", è la situazione surreale, di  estrema falsità e ipocrisia. E' tutto quello che mi sono perso.


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> la domanda rimane: questi "drammi" e dilemmi esistenziali sono  innati, fanno parte dell'istinto oppure diventano drammi proprio perché  essendoci imposti dalla morale vanno contro il nostro stesso istinto?   Per  esperienza ho visto che il più delle vote quegli amici che vivono  situazioni di tradimento tendono poi a criticare altri che invece  scelgono di vivere onestamente e apertamente le loro scelte sessuali. E'  come se ci fosse un qualche contratto non scritto che impone una  condotta di facciata standard in rispetto di determinate regole, con la  clausula sottintesa del "permesso" al tradimento. Di contro invece  sembra che chi sceglie una vita libera e onesta è più soggetto additato  socialmente. Sono contraddizioni, lo so, ma chi può affermare il  contrario?   Che poi...anche qui, semplificando e riducendo il  tutto ad un principio primordiale, sappiamo tutti che alla base c'è il  discorso del... prima metti su famiglia, genera prole e poi fai quello  che vuoi. No prole, no party! Dopotutto il mondo ha bisogna di forza  lavoro per andare avanti.   Ora, ritornando a noi, quello che più  mi infastidisce pensando ai tradimenti subiti, non sono più gli stessi  tradimenti, ma il fatto che in un rapporto a due quella che si è  divertita, e non poco, è stata la mia ex. A me rimane l'amaro del  tradimento, ma anche, in misura uguale, le occasioni perse a cui ho  rinunciato per onestà e amore nei confronti di lei, e non sono poche.  Parlo dai miei 33 ai 44 anni. Adesso ho 48 anni. Faccio ancora la mia  bella figura, ma non ho più 30 anni. A quei tempi c'erano continue  scenate di gelosia da parte di lei perché capitava spesso di donne che  flirtavano cone me. Lei faceva le sue scenate, per un flirt ricevuto e  non ricambiato, mentre mi tradiva. Anche se andavo a trovare i miei  genitori dovevo chiamarla ogni tot perché fosse tranquilla. Se tardavo  di 20 minuti mi faceva scenate, anche quando lei non era a casa. Col  senno di poi mi rendo conto che mi imponeva di rientrare a casa ad una  certa ora mentre lei era tranquillamente al motel con l'amante  (facendomi credere che fosse ad una conferenza di lavoro). Ripeto, oggi  non è il tradimento che mi "tormenta", è la situazione surreale, di  estrema falsità e ipocrisia. E' tutto quello che mi sono perso.


  Se ti fai la domanda significa che ancora non hai deciso, se facevi bene tu o se faceva bene lei. Puoi tranquillamente pensare che la vita sia una gara "di chi è più furbo", in effetti qualcuno passa la sua vita a convincersi che far credere in qualche regola sia un espediente di alcuni per fregare gli altri. Per me c'è dell'altro, oltre a tette culi e "affari", i bisogni delle persone sono centrati anche su quello, ma non certo -solo- su quello. Nota: Una che mi rompe i coglioni anche quando sono dai miei e che vuole che le telefoni per sorveglirmi si prende un vaffanculo in un millisecondo.


----------



## Rosarose (2 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> la domanda rimane: questi "drammi" e dilemmi esistenziali sono  innati, fanno parte dell'istinto oppure diventano drammi proprio perché  essendoci imposti dalla morale vanno contro il nostro stesso istinto?
> 
> Per  esperienza ho visto che il più delle vote quegli amici che vivono  situazioni di tradimento tendono poi a criticare altri che invece  scelgono di vivere onestamente e apertamente le loro scelte sessuali. E'  come se ci fosse un qualche contratto non scritto che impone una  condotta di facciata standard in rispetto di determinate regole, con la  clausula sottintesa del "permesso" al tradimento. Di contro invece  sembra che chi sceglie una vita libera e onesta è più soggetto additato  socialmente. Sono contraddizioni, lo so, ma chi può affermare il  contrario?
> 
> ...


Concordo sull'osservazione che qui da noi in Italia, sia più tollerata l'ipocrisia di un matrimonio di facciata, più tosto che una sana decisione di separarsi e vivere la propria vita alla luce del sole.
Lo dicono le statistiche che mettono l'Italia all'ultimo posto nella classifica dei divorzi. Lo dice la mentalità corrente che ritiene ancora la " famiglia" un valore assoluto a cui sacrificare tutto.
Poi della tua storia che dire! Incredibile.
Ricordati solo una cosa guarda avanti.
Gli uomini verso i 50 anni raggiungono l'apice del loro fascino, è un'età bellissima basta aprirsi al mondo.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Annina123 (2 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Concordo sull'osservazione che qui da noi in Italia, sia più tollerata l'ipocrisia di un matrimonio di facciata, più tosto che una sana decisione di separarsi e vivere la propria vita alla luce del sole.
> Lo dicono le statistiche che mettono l'Italia all'ultimo posto nella classifica dei divorzi. Lo dice la mentalità corrente che ritiene ancora la " famiglia" un valore assoluto a cui sacrificare tutto.
> Poi della tua storia che dire! Incredibile.
> Ricordati solo una cosa guarda avanti.
> ...


Il mio è il classico che andrebbe a marciare per la famiglia tradizionale... ed è sempre pronto a giudicare le situazioni altrui... dimenticando la sua... io da questa relazione ho invece imparato un po' di umiltà, lui evidentemente si sente una eccezione per qualche motivo a me oscuro...

Cmq sulla carta è perfetto, credo davvero che sia sopra ogni sospetto... ma se penso a quanto ha fatto per creare questa situazione.... non so. Sicuramente questa storia mi toglie un po' di fiducia nell'umanità.

Infine, non so come siano i 50 anni... credo che Rosarose abbia detto bene.. l'importante è rimanere aperti agli altri. E non mi sembra una cosa facile nemmeno a 36 anni.....

Per quello che vale... io apprezzo più chi cerca di essere più autentico possibile... anche quando è difficile.


----------



## stany (4 Novembre 2018)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai a di'.


Era un film con Bombolo , Pierino ed Edvige....


----------



## stany (4 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> la domanda rimane: questi "drammi" e dilemmi esistenziali sono  innati, fanno parte dell'istinto oppure diventano drammi proprio perché  essendoci imposti dalla morale vanno contro il nostro stesso istinto?
> 
> Per  esperienza ho visto che il più delle vote quegli amici che vivono  situazioni di tradimento tendono poi a criticare altri che invece  scelgono di vivere onestamente e apertamente le loro scelte sessuali. E'  come se ci fosse un qualche contratto non scritto che impone una  condotta di facciata standard in rispetto di determinate regole, con la  clausula sottintesa del "permesso" al tradimento. Di contro invece  sembra che chi sceglie una vita libera e onesta è più soggetto additato  socialmente. Sono contraddizioni, lo so, ma chi può affermare il  contrario?
> 
> ...


Si rinuncia sempre a qualcosa , scegliendo una situazione; quando ignoravi stavi bene, a te andava bene così! 
Nessuno potrà mai sapere come sarebbe stato il proprio percorso se avesse scelto un'altra strada. 
La falsità e l'ipocrisia sono state necessarie per farti vivere dieci anni gratificanti. Se a te bastava quel rapporto e ti faceva stare bene, non dovresti pensare a rivalse non attuate. Non credo che eventuali tue rivalse non attuate avrebbero cambiato la considerazione sul vostro rapporto e, soprattutto, ti avrebbero fatto accettare lei.
Il fatto è che non si conosce abbastanza una persona con la quale si convive magari da vent'anni.


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> la domanda rimane: questi "drammi" e dilemmi esistenziali sono  innati, fanno parte dell'istinto oppure diventano drammi proprio perché  essendoci imposti dalla morale vanno contro il nostro stesso istinto?
> 
> Per  esperienza ho visto che il più delle vote quegli amici che vivono  situazioni di tradimento tendono poi a criticare altri che invece  scelgono di vivere onestamente e apertamente le loro scelte sessuali. E'  come se ci fosse un qualche contratto non scritto che impone una  condotta di facciata standard in rispetto di determinate regole, con la  clausula sottintesa del "permesso" al tradimento. Di contro invece  sembra che chi sceglie una vita libera e onesta è più soggetto additato  socialmente. Sono contraddizioni, lo so, ma chi può affermare il  contrario?
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.

Credo che "tormentarsi", adesso, su quel che sarebbe potuto essere non abbia un gran senso.

Cosa significa poi che fai ancora la tua bella figura? 

No, scherzi a parte, ho capito eh.

E' che non mi pare un buon punto di partenza per te, quello di descriverti dal punto di vista degli altri, e fare di te quello che sei e che puoi essere se*,* in quanto e nella misura in cui tu possa avere ancora "un mercato". Oltre a quello che ti rammarichi di avere perso.

Cioè: comprendo quando uno dice "ho perso i miei anni migliori", ma in quanto sfogo (per il che, il tradimento "tormenta" eccome). Circoscritto.
Ma in realtà tu hai vissuto quegli anni. E punto. Diversamente non faresti altro che cucirti addosso tutta quella ipocrisia che - al contrario - sembri tanto stigmatizzare. Che non credo che la vita possa ridursi ad una comparazione di chi si è divertito di più. Che poi a tirar le somme di tutto il divertimento altrui io non sarei capace.

E' assai facile dire a posteriori che "con un allenatore migliore sarei stato un campione". E invece sono solo uno dei tanti


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Credo che "tormentarsi", adesso, su quel che sarebbe potuto essere non abbia un gran senso.
> 
> ...


:up:

Il passato non si cambia.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Il passato non si cambia.


Non si cambia...ma la sensazione di squilibrio rimane...che non è rimpianto ..che è altra cosa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si cambia...ma la sensazione di squilibrio rimane...che non è rimpianto ..che è altra cosa


Si è subìto il furto di qualcosa che non tornerà mai.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si cambia...ma la sensazione di squilibrio rimane...che non è rimpianto ..che è altra cosa


Era una sensazione che avevo anch'io, tempo fa.
Col tempo è diminuita, perché è cambiato tutto il resto, determinando nuove condizioni di equilibrio.
Io avvertivo la fine di un equilibrio precedente e un acuto senso di ingiustizia in tutta la situazione, quando il fulcro della mia vita era ancora mia moglie, il mio desiderio per lei, una mia percezione di ingratitudine da parte sua verso i sentimenti che mostravo, i fallimento di un progetto di vita.
Lei era causa del mio dolore e allo stesso tempo fonte da cui attendevo il mio piacere.
Una contraddizione che non può durare senza causare altro male.
Il tempo e l'elaborazione dell'accaduto gradualmente hanno mutato questa condizione.
Tu sei ancora molto legata a tua marito, lo percepisco nei tuoi discorsi.
Io ultimamente mi sento sempre più lontano da mia moglie. 
Anche lei ha compreso l'errore che è stato alla base della nostra relazione, quello che ci ha portati fuori strada.
E' difficile rimediare, perché le condizioni sono ancora presenti, perché la consapevolezza senza la capacità di trovare una soluzione non serve a nulla...
Ma occorre togliersi la maschera e comprendere le dinamiche di coppia e quali margini ci sono ancora per riuscire a "stare bene" insieme.
No, non è solo il tradimento il problema. Se si circoscrive a questo evento tutto quanto, si rischia di restare fermi, ancorati a un rancore, cristallizzati in una condizione di vittima.
La verità, per quanto mi riguarda (ti sto portando ad esempio la mia situazione) è che la coppia non funziona. 
Io vengo da una situazione familiare e affettivo molto precari. Mi legai moltissimo a mia moglie perché lei si dimostrò nei miei confronti molto attenta, capace di confrontarsi e entrare in profondità, di comprendermi. O così credevo, ma il mio termine di confronto allora erano altre relazioni superficiali, il cui scopo principale era divertirsi e stare bene insieme e... oltre a questo non si andava. Lei aveva una famiglia molto unita, due fratelli, un grande senso delle tradizioni familiari, dell'unità parentale. Era una ragazza intelligente, studiosa, rigorosa. Per nulla sensuale, suscitava il mio desiderio con il contrasto del suo aspetto adolescenziale e le contraddizioni che manifestava in ambito erotico. 
Ma, come sai, il nostro fu un rapporto contrastato fin dall'inizio.
Mia moglie cercava, nel rapporto di coppia, una situazione accogliente e protettiva, un rifugio, una zona comfort dai confini ben definiti. Tutti i suoi no, il suo limitare le mie amicizie, quella specie di gelosia possessiva erano un modo per avere il controllo di sé attraverso il controllo di chi la circondava.
Io, i miei genitori, i miei amici: tutti siamo stati coinvolti in questa situazione in cui ognuno di noi due cercava una stabilità. Io quella affettiva, un punto di riferimento determinato, una persona da amare e da cui essere amato, una famiglia, una figlia e lei invece un luogo ove trovare una stabilità priva di qualsiasi stress, imposizione, uscite dai binari, un partner accondiscendente, non troppo esigente, accomodante e fedele e soprattutto legato alla famiglia d'origine a cui lei sentiva ancora di appartenere.
Ovviamente non è andata così. 
Lei gli stress li ha avuti ugualmente, io non ho trovato in lei una persona affettuosa come volevo. E con la morte dei genitori e della sorella, lei pian piano ha perso l'equilibrio senza ritrovarlo del tutto, è venuta meno quella zona comfort, quella stabilità che si era creata ed è cresciuta in lei la sensazione di aver fallito tutti gli obiettivi di una vita, di averli mancati per incapacità, una frustrazione che si accompagna al suo mostrarsi sempre vittima, crogiolandosi nell'inazione Ed è così che dopo il tradimento lei non ha partecipato alla ricostruzione. 
Se ne è rimasta lì, occupata solo a cercare di tornare a stare bene, a ritrovare il suo equilibrio e io mi sono ancora ritrovato nel ruolo di assistente. Ruolo che a un certo punto ho cominciato a rifiutare, quando ho capito che del mio dolore in fin dei conti a lei non era fregato niente.

Jaka, la vita è adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2018)

[MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] il peggio è quando le proprie frustrazioni vengono attribuite al partner.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Era una sensazione che avevo anch'io, tempo fa.
> Col tempo è diminuita, perché è cambiato tutto il resto, determinando nuove condizioni di equilibrio.
> Io avvertivo la fine di un equilibrio precedente e un acuto senso di ingiustizia in tutta la situazione, quando il fulcro della mia vita era ancora mia moglie, il mio desiderio per lei, una mia percezione di ingratitudine da parte sua verso i sentimenti che mostravo, i fallimento di un progetto di vita.
> Lei era causa del mio dolore e allo stesso tempo fonte da cui attendevo il mio piacere.
> ...


Mi è chiaro, oggi più di ieri, che il problema non è lui,ma sono io. Lui sta che è un fiore....io no.
Dovrei stare bene con me stessa prima che con chiunque altro ... il problema è, paradossalmente, che per riuscire a farlo dovrei snaturarmi...io sono quello che sono ormai...nonostante gli sforzi...
Ora la crisi è la mia ...è lui ne rappresenta solo un pezzo....anche se è convinto di essere totalizzante.
Cosa voglio ? Cosa mi aspetto da me stessa? Cosa mi piace davvero fare ? 
Non mi so rispondere....e questo non mi piace.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] il peggio è quando le proprie frustrazioni vengono attribuite al partner.


A tacere di quando il partner e' strutturalmente predisposto a prendersele in groppa.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi è chiaro, oggi più di ieri, che il problema non è lui,ma sono io. Lui sta che è un fiore....io no.
> Dovrei stare bene con me stessa prima che con chiunque altro ... il problema è, paradossalmente, che per riuscire a farlo dovrei snaturarmi...io sono quello che sono ormai...nonostante gli sforzi...
> Ora la crisi è la mia ...è lui ne rappresenta solo un pezzo....anche se è convinto di essere totalizzante.
> Cosa voglio ? Cosa mi aspetto da me stessa? Cosa mi piace davvero fare ?
> *Non mi so rispondere*....e questo non mi piace.


Il problema è sicuramente tuo, perché sei tu che lo stai ponendo qui e davanti a te stessa.
Esattamente come era mio il problema con mia moglie, che all'epoca stava benissimo (dopo un po' meno).
Le risposte non arrivano subito.
Di certo non può essere solo quella che ti sei data qualche giorno fa: 
Io ho tradito e lui no.

Perché tu non hai tradito?
Io ti posso dare la mia, di risposta: perché so che sofferenza si prova a non avere una famiglia come punto di riferimento, a essere lasciati, a crescere, bambini, senza un papà e una mamma che ti vedono come il compimento di una serena vita di coppia.
E non avrei mai messo a rischio una famiglia per un'altra donna.
Mia moglie no. Lei è tutta centrata su sé stessa, sui suoi problemi e sulle modalità per cui li può ridurre o risolvere.
Non andiamo avanti insieme, avendo obiettivi così diversi. O diventano comuni, o almeno simili, o non si può andare d'accordo.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è sicuramente tuo, perché sei tu che lo stai ponendo qui e davanti a te stessa.
> Esattamente come era mio il problema con mia moglie, che all'epoca stava benissimo (dopo un po' meno).
> Le risposte non arrivano subito.
> Di certo non può essere solo quella che ti sei data qualche giorno fa:
> ...


Sono d’accordo .... per ragioni diverse mi sono trovata a vivere una situazione simile alla tua a livello di anaffettivita della famiglia d’origine ...
Credo sia poi la caratteristica comune di chi ha accettato di andare avanti dopo la scoperta ...( tolto chi lo ha fatto per mero opportunismo)... 
io infatti sin  dall’inizio l’ho associato al tradimento di un padre o una madre..per quello mi ha fatto così male....... in realtà la famiglia vera è quella d’origine... e se non sei stato amato li..sono cavoli..tutti tuoi...... non puoi aspettarti che altri, incondizionatamente (ma anche condizionatamente)  e a dispetto dei propri desideri, lo facciano ....


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è sicuramente tuo, perché sei tu che lo stai ponendo qui e davanti a te stessa.
> Esattamente come era mio il problema con mia moglie, che all'epoca stava benissimo (dopo un po' meno).
> Le risposte non arrivano subito.
> Di certo non può essere solo quella che ti sei data qualche giorno fa:
> ...



Io ho vissuto la stessa cosa. 
In me probabilmente ha prodotto echi differenti, non so. 

Infatti sto dall'altra parte della barricata.
Posso dire che oggi sicuramente, i miei figli sono, a torto o a ragione, l'unica remora alla constatazione del decesso della coppia.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo .... per ragioni diverse mi sono trovata a vivere una situazione simile alla tua a livello di anaffettivita della famiglia d’origine ...
> Credo sia poi la caratteristica comune di chi ha accettato di andare avanti dopo la scoperta ...( tolto chi lo ha fatto per mero opportunismo)...
> io infatti sin  dall’inizio l’ho associato al tradimento di un padre o una madre..per quello mi ha fatto così male....... i*n realtà la famiglia vera è quella d’origine... e se non sei stato amato li..sono cavoli..tutti tuoi...... non puoi aspettarti che altri, incondizionatamente (ma anche condizionatamente)  e a dispetto dei propri desideri, lo facciano* ....


Hai ragione.

Quando ho scoperto il tradimento il primo pensiero è stato "Non voglio che si ripeta per mia figlia la stessa cosa che ho vissuto io.".


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto la stessa cosa.
> In me probabilmente ha prodotto echi differenti, non so.
> 
> Infatti sto dall'altra parte della barricata.
> Posso dire che oggi sicuramente, i miei figli sono, a torto o a ragione, l'unica remora alla constatazione del decesso della coppia.


Anche in te io trovo questo grande vuoto affettivo che necessita più che in altri di essere riempito.
Tuo marito non ci riesce né mai ci riuscirà.
Ed è sorprendentemente anaffettivo anche lui.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto la stessa cosa.
> In me probabilmente ha prodotto echi differenti, non so.
> 
> Infatti sto dall'altra parte della barricata.
> Posso dire che oggi sicuramente, i miei figli sono, a torto o a ragione, l'unica remora alla constatazione del decesso della coppia.


Ecco per me i figli invece sono sempre stati la motivazione per fare qualunque tentativo possibile per evitare il decesso.
Ora che il decesso c'è stato sono quantomeno certa che non potevo fare di più.


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche in te io trovo questo grande vuoto affettivo che necessita più che in altri di essere riempito.
> Tuo marito non ci riesce né mai ci riuscirà.
> Ed è sorprendentemente anaffettivo anche lui.


Ma sai... può essere che anch'io sia anaffettiva in fondo.

Anche perchè, diciamolo, me lo sono scelto eh, alla fine. Pur con determinate caratteristiche belle palesi. 
Il tempo ha un pò modificato.. sì, ma non ha stravolto.

Magari io non sono proprio anaffettiva nel _provare_, ma di certo ho un gap nell'_esprimere_.. e molto probabilmente anche nel comprendere i miei reali bisogni.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai... *può essere* che anch'io sia anaffettiva in fondo.
> 
> Anche perchè, diciamolo, me lo sono scelto eh, alla fine. Pur con determinate caratteristiche belle palesi.
> Il tempo ha un pò modificato.. sì, ma non ha stravolto.
> ...


Ti sta assumendo la colpa che è di altri definendo delle probabilità.


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco per me i figli invece sono sempre stati la motivazione per fare qualunque tentativo possibile per evitare il decesso.
> Ora che il decesso c'è stato sono quantomeno certa che non potevo fare di più.


Tu per i figli staresti accanto ad un cadavere, se ritenessi che questo potesse fare il loro bene.

Io penso che ci siano cose che non si possono evitare, situazioni impossibili da sanare, elementi che non dipendono solo da noi... e anche quando dipendono, penso che* non sempre valga la pena.*

Anche se ci sono dei figli. 
Perchè, _anche per loro_, le persone da tutelare siamo noi stessi. 

Una famiglia "unita" o di facciata non vale il prezzo di genitori profondamente infelici. 
Io questo lo so per certo, da quando, bambina, vedevo mia madre piangere. Da quando, ormai da sola, la vedevo sul balcone che fissava il vuoto con sguardo vacuo.

Ma l'ho capito dopo, ovviamente.
Ognuno ha la sua soglia, ognuno può sbagliare... si cerca di fare il meglio possibile, considerato tutto.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu per i figli staresti accanto ad un cadavere, se ritenessi che questo potesse fare il loro bene.
> 
> Io penso che ci siano cose che non si possono evitare, situazioni impossibili da sanare, elementi che non dipendono solo da noi... e anche quando dipendono, penso che* non sempre valga la pena.*
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che quei genitori te li ritrovi comunque, che siano insieme o siano separati.
A volte non è solo la relazione la causa del loro disagio.
Io ho vissuto una situazione anaffettiva anche con i miei genitori separati.
Non è la loro condizione a mutare il rapporto con ime,  sono proprio loro il problema.


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto è che quei genitori te li ritrovi comunque, che siano insieme o siano separati.
> A volte non è solo la relazione la causa del loro disagio.
> Io ho vissuto una situazione anaffettiva anche con i miei genitori separati.
> Non è la loro condizione a mutare il rapporto con ime,  sono proprio loro il problema.


Certo.

Per questo sono convinta che i figli possano stare benissimo anche con genitori separati, se intelligenti ed equilibrati nella gestione del rapporto e famigliare.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Tu per i figli staresti accanto ad un cadavere, se ritenessi che questo potesse fare il loro bene.
> *
> Io penso che ci siano cose che non si possono evitare, situazioni impossibili da sanare, elementi che non dipendono solo da noi... e anche quando dipendono, penso che* non sempre valga la pena.*
> 
> ...


Il bene dei miei figli arriva sempre prima anche di me, questo è vero.
Se riuscissi a star vicino a un cadavere senza che loro ne abbiano la percezione e li vedessi sereni lo farei è vero. 
Vero anche che per farlo tutelerei me stessa non restando imprigionata ma vivendo la mia vita
Quello che tu hai visto (tua madre e le sue emozioni) è quello che cerco di evitare i miei figli vedano.
Poi ora le motivazioni delle mie scelte non coinvolgono più loro ma la mia serenità. Penso a me e a cosa mi fa stare meno male anche perchè non voglio che loro mi vedano stare male
Non sono dell'idea che bisogna sempre stare insieme, sono sicuramente dell'idea che ho fatto due figli quando sono stata certa che l'uomo che avevo sposato potesse essere il padre che desideravo per loro. Prima di buttare tutto a monte ho voluto essere in pace con la mia coscienza nel sapere che di più non potevo fare e soprattutto che non la famiglia che avevo scelto per loro non si sfasciava per colpa mia.
Resta sicuramente un gran rimpianto soprattutto per aver scelto in maniera sbagliata e di questo sono responsabile anche ai loro occhi e se non lo sarò, io so che è così
Per me non è facile perdonarmi questa cosa. Forse non ci riuscirò mai


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> *Per questo sono convinta che i figli possano stare benissimo anche con genitori separati, se intelligenti ed equilibrati nella gestione del rapporto e famigliare*.


Di questo sono convinta anche io
Come sono convinta che stanno meglio in una famiglia unita e da qui il desiderio di fare il possibile perchè lo resti.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo.
> 
> Per questo sono convinta che i figli possano stare benissimo anche con genitori separati, s*e intelligenti ed equilibrati nella gestione del rapporto e famigliare*.


Hai detto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai... può essere che anch'io sia anaffettiva in fondo.
> 
> Anche perchè, diciamolo, me lo sono scelto eh, alla fine. Pur con determinate caratteristiche belle palesi.
> Il tempo ha un pò modificato.. sì, ma non ha stravolto.
> ...


Inconsciamente si può scegliere anche qualcuno che possa rappresentare un riscatto. Tipo “questo lo farò cambiare” difficile riuscire.


----------



## Lostris (5 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Inconsciamente si può scegliere anche qualcuno che possa rappresentare un riscatto. Tipo “questo lo farò cambiare” difficile riuscire.


Ah sì, ma non è il mio caso, non ho mai pensato che sotto quegli aspetti potesse cambiare.

A posteriori posso dire che ho fatto un errore di valutazione sull’importanza che alla lunga avrebbero avuto per me certe mancanze.


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

*indole*

Non ho letto tutta la discussione e me ne scuso, rientro ora dopo un po' di tempo e, non per tralasciare quanto ti hanno detto tutti, ma per arrivare ad una urgente puntualizzazione doverosa, ti chiedo se questo il soggetto non ha espresso abbastanza la sua indole? 
E' un narcisista istrionico, senza rispetto per le aspettative e le sensibilità altrui. 
 E' proprio necessario avere un amante così sgangherato? Prima di esigere rispetto dagli altri devi essere tu a rispettare te stessa... 
Costui non solo non cambierà ma resterà esattamente quello che ha dimostrato di essere perchè è la sua indole... nella vita ci si adatta agli altri, si può mediare, ma l'indole NO !   La si può solo mascherare per qualche tempo, poi esce comunque prepotente.
Stabilirai tu cosa fare, ma una cosa devo dirtela, evita di mancarti di rispetto, se non lo fai tu figurati gli altri...
Un soggetto come quello che hai descritto, al posto del cuore ha delle camere da bordello... nessun rispetto, scarsa empatia e gusto della provocazione a spese altrui... un cialtrone.
Non vale la pena che si perda troppo tempo per lui ... merita l'indifferenza che si dedica alle persone superflue.


----------



## Luciano632 (6 Novembre 2018)

Dopo tanto tempo sono tornato a leggere. Ho letto questa storia e l' unica sentimento che riesco a provare è tristezza. Tristezza per te , per il tuo amante e per tuo marito, anche se lui , il marito è quello che ne esce meglio. Amati .


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

karolina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti , 38 anni sposata da 9 anni traditrice . Amo mio marito e non confondo ciò che mi piace del mio amante con l amore . Quello che mi sta preoccupando e' il comportamento del mio amante : gli piace umiliare mio marito e a me da fastidio . Prima lo faceva con un parlare sporco e all inizio non vi ho dato peso , poi l ho assecondato anche se non del tutto convinta . Ora vuole venire a casa mia e fare sesso nel nostro lettone . Sono rimasta senza parole . E' quasi che il suo piacere non sia scopare con me ma lo scopare la donna di un altro . Io
> Inizio a temere sulla sua discrezione .


E' una cosa che ci fa andare fuori di testa.... prenderci il pacchetto completo !!! 

La mia ex AMANTE, coetanea, SPOSATA con due figlie, una volta mi invitò a casa sua, perchè il marito era via con una figlia, io un po' titubante dopo un po' accettai, mi facevo 1000 problemi per lei per il loro matrimonio, per la figlia in casa, per i vicini, ma alla fine accettai...

Lo facemmo sul divano in sala, con la figlia di là in cameretta che dormiva, poi continuammo nel loro letto e sporcai inavvertitamente la metà del letto del marito... ricordo ancora che lei pulì frettolosamente con una mano e mi disse che non avrebbe cambiato le lenzuola, tanto lui al suo ritorno, non si sarebbe accorto di nulla...

Questa lo odiava il marito...lo prendeva per il culo... godeva nell'umiliarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ci fa andare fuori di testa.... prenderci il pacchetto completo !!!
> 
> La mia ex AMANTE, coetanea, SPOSATA con due figlie, una volta mi invitò a casa sua, perchè il marito era via con una figlia, io un po' titubante dopo un po' accettai, mi facevo 1000 problemi per lei per il loro matrimonio, per la figlia in casa, per i vicini, ma alla fine accettai...
> 
> ...


Le incommentabile...tu forse ancora di più
:bleah:


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le incommentabile...tu forse ancora di più
> :bleah:


Soprattutto se mantiene questa tresca...che risulta umiliante per entrambi, lui potrebbe riscattarsi smettendo di frequentare una persona cosè infingarda ... una vera farisea che come tratta il marito in altro modo umilia lui.
 Quanto poco amor proprio esiste in molti tradimenti ...


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le incommentabile...tu forse ancora di più
> :bleah:


Ma insomma.

Direi che tra i due, quella che proprio non si può leggere, e' lei che lo fa sul divano mentre nell'altra stanza dorme la figlia.

Comunque, Paolo spesso mi ha fatto ridere.

Direi che è meglio se continua a dedicarsi a racconti tra l'erotico, il comico e il grottesco. Che a sconfinar nel tragico mi pare assai meno abile.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma insomma.
> 
> Direi che tra i due, quella che proprio non si può leggere, e' lei che lo fa sul divano mentre nell'altra stanza dorme la figlia.
> 
> ...


A piccole dosi fa ridere tanto.


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A piccole dosi fa ridere tanto.


Vero? 

Però senza dubbio di più quando parlava di cetrioli al supermercato, o della sua vicina di pianerottolo....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A piccole dosi fa ridere tanto.


A me nemmeno un po'
e' il genere di uomo che proprio non sopporto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me nemmeno un po'
> e' il genere di uomo che proprio non sopporto


Figurati io!
Ma è talmente vuoto che sfiora l’infinito :mexican:


----------



## Moni (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ci fa andare fuori di testa.... prenderci il pacchetto completo !!!
> 
> La mia ex AMANTE, coetanea, SPOSATA con due figlie, una volta mi invitò a casa sua, perchè il marito era via con una figlia, io un po' titubante dopo un po' accettai, mi facevo 1000 problemi per lei per il loro matrimonio, per la figlia in casa, per i vicini, ma alla fine accettai...
> 
> ...



Non ci credo manco morta che una possa arrivare a tanto... 
Se fosse vero incommentabile ma sinceramente mi sa che lavori di fantasia


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non ci credo manco morta che una possa arrivare a tanto...
> Se fosse vero incommentabile ma sinceramente mi sa che lavori di fantasia


Se non è vero è un affabulatore mitomane, ma non credo se lo sia inventaro... ho saputo di gente che ha fatto di peggio...
Mai mettere limiti a quello che può fare l'essere umano, ha più fantasia di una scimmia,  più tempismo di un cobra, e più opportunismo di un cuculo...


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non ci credo manco morta che una possa arrivare a tanto...
> Se fosse vero incommentabile ma sinceramente mi sa che lavori di fantasia


Mah,
su un altro forum qualche tempo fa ho letto di una donna che raccontava di avere rapporti completi con l’amante senza preservativo e poi tornava a casa e lo faceva anche con il marito.Adorava e trovava terribilmente eccitante la mescolanza dei due umori dentro di lei. (il marito suppongo l’avrebbe amata un po’ meno quella promiscuità).
Non metto in dubbio che l’eccitazione possa scorrere su diversi canali,ma imporre una simile promiscuità in chi magari ne avrebbe profondo schifo,p una cosa che se scoperta manda ai matti.


pS.Anche l’amante di mio marito voleva farlo nel “lettone”.Se poi nel caso lui avesse accettato,avrebbe o meno cambiato le lenzuola ,non si sa.:singleeye:
Quindi questi tipini a modo esistono eccome.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

La gente si eccita nei modi più strani.
E il tabù è tale proprio perché riguarda ciò che attrae e respinge contemporaneamente. 
Sui tabù si fondano le culture.


----------



## Moni (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,
> su un altro forum qualche tempo fa ho letto di una donna che raccontava di avere rapporti completi con l’amante senza preservativo e poi tornava a casa e lo faceva anche con il marito.Adorava e trovava terribilmente eccitante la mescolanza dei due umori dentro di lei. (il marito suppongo l’avrebbe amata un po’ meno quella promiscuità).
> Non metto in dubbio che l’eccitazione possa scorrere su diversi canali,ma imporre una simile promiscuità in chi magari ne avrebbe profondo schifo,p una cosa che se scoperta manda ai matti.
> 
> ...


Può essere ma sono mezzi pervertiti....e disgraziati perché anche di salute si tratta 

Ma  la figlia che dorme in camera a fianco te donna  e  mamma qualche problema non te lo fai? 
A me disgusta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Può essere ma sono mezzi pervertiti....e disgraziati perché anche di salute si tratta
> 
> Ma  la figlia che dorme in camera a fianco te donna  e  mamma qualche problema non te lo fai?
> A me disgusta


Si fa con il marito con i figli che dormono.
È chiaro che con l’amante è la trasgressione di un tabù.


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Può essere ma sono mezzi pervertiti....e disgraziati perché anche di salute si tratta
> 
> Ma  la figlia che dorme in camera a fianco te donna  e  mamma qualche problema non te lo fai?
> A me disgusta


Eppure tra quella che ama le mescolanze e quella che vuole condividere il talamo nunziale con l’amante ,la peggiore umiliazione inflitta secondo me è proprio quella del violare il letto coniugale e la casa in genere .Vuoi per il significato del letto/casa che è alcova ed al tempo stesso nido che ci raccoglie nel momento in cui siamo più vulnerabili ,vuoi perché in fondo l’altro non saprà mai tutti i segreti del nostro corpo ,che rimane appunto nostro.La casa ed il letto si ha ben ragione di pensare che siano anche nostri.


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> E' una cosa che ci fa andare fuori di testa.... prenderci il pacchetto completo !!!
> 
> La mia ex AMANTE, coetanea, SPOSATA con due figlie, una volta mi invitò a casa sua, perchè il marito era via con una figlia, io un po' titubante dopo un po' accettai, mi facevo 1000 problemi per lei per il loro matrimonio, per la figlia in casa, per i vicini, ma alla fine accettai...
> 
> ...


Una domanda però mi sorge spontanea.
Ma a raccattare disagiate di quella levatura ,crea una qualche soddisfazione?
Sarebbe come trovare su una panchina un uomo in piena erezione con gli attributi in vista e sedercisi sopra.Stessa botta di autostima...


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Eppure tra quella che ama le mescolanze e quella che vuole condividere il talamo nunziale con l’amante ,la peggiore umiliazione inflitta secondo me è proprio quella del violare il letto coniugale e la casa in genere .Vuoi per il significato del letto/casa che è alcova ed al tempo stesso nido che ci raccoglie nel momento in cui siamo più vulnerabili ,vuoi perché in fondo l’altro non saprà mai tutti i segreti del nostro corpo ,che rimane appunto nostro.La casa ed il letto si ha ben ragione di pensare che siano anche nostri.


Io ho molto il senso della casa e del letto. Con il letto mi definisco proprio una  "territoriale" 

Seriamente però, con un figlio che dorme e che può benissimo svegliarsi  (anche solo per bere un bicchiere d'acqua), francamente sono portata a credere che la territorialità e tutto il simbolismo  casa - letto siano cazzate, di fronte al concreto rischio che un figlio si svegli.

Non so che dire... Dalla parte dell'amante, una roba simile mi paralizzerebbe.


----------



## Moni (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Eppure tra quella che ama le mescolanze e quella che vuole condividere il talamo nunziale con l’amante ,la peggiore umiliazione inflitta secondo me è proprio quella del violare il letto coniugale e la casa in genere .Vuoi per il significato del letto/casa che è alcova ed al tempo stesso nido che ci raccoglie nel momento in cui siamo più vulnerabili ,vuoi perché in fondo l’altro non saprà mai tutti i segreti del nostro corpo ,che rimane appunto nostro.La casa ed il letto si ha ben ragione di pensare che siano anche nostri.


Ma che ne so leggo di tutto oramai ..io ho tradito ma non mi sarebbe passato x anticamera del cervello ne di portarlo a casa ne di presentarlo a mio marito ne passarci del tempo con mio coniuge e sua ne di conoscere suo figlio o viceversa eppure ne sento di ogni 

Qui letto schifo più schifo lenzuola sporche ecc però  a me puzza o trattasi di  disturbata mentale...


----------



## Moni (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho molto il senso della casa e del letto. Con il letto mi definisco proprio una  "territoriale"
> 
> Seriamente però, con un figlio che dorme e che può benissimo svegliarsi  (anche solo per bere un bicchiere d'acqua), francamente sono portata a credere che la territorialità e tutto il simbolismo  casa - letto siano cazzate, di fronte al concreto rischio che un figlio si svegli. VERO !!!
> 
> Non so che dire... Dalla parte dell'amante, una roba simile mi paralizzerebbe.


Ma infatti non è vero è una balla...


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho molto il senso della casa e del letto. Con il letto mi definisco proprio una  "territoriale"
> 
> Seriamente però, con un figlio che dorme e che può benissimo svegliarsi  (anche solo per bere un bicchiere d'acqua), francamente sono portata a credere che la territorialità e tutto il simbolismo  casa - letto siano cazzate, di fronte al concreto rischio che un figlio si svegli.
> 
> Non so che dire... Dalla parte dell'amante, una roba simile mi paralizzerebbe.


Un amante normale forse si,ma qui si parla di Paolo che notoriamente ama sguazzare nel pattume.
Ci sono uomini che non si fanno nemmeno lo scrupolo di fare sesso con l’amante incinta anzi,anche questa pratica pare essere ricercata ed accitantissima per taluni.
Lasciando da parte il fatto che la prima a doversi fare uno scrupolo sarebbe la donna incinta ma potrebbe anche rientrare nel discorso di umiliazione profonda del marito .
Qui i sul forum si è letto di relazioni extra ,scoperte dopo anni che si datavano anche nei periodi della gravidanza  quindi non mi riesco più a stupire di nulla.Anzi ,si guarda più con sospetto chi sembra osservare un certo galateo anche nel tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Una domanda però mi sorge spontanea.
> Ma a raccattare disagiate di quella levatura ,crea una qualche soddisfazione?
> Sarebbe come trovare su una panchina un uomo in piena erezione con gli attributi in vista e sedercisi sopra.Stessa botta di autostima...


Ci sono anche i serial killer.
Non si può pensare che tutti siano uguali.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Una domanda però mi sorge spontanea.
> Ma a raccattare disagiate di quella levatura ,crea una qualche soddisfazione?
> Sarebbe come trovare su una panchina un uomo in piena erezione con gli attributi in vista e sedercisi sopra.Stessa botta di autostima...


:up::up::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Una domanda però mi sorge spontanea.
> Ma a raccattare disagiate di quella levatura ,crea una qualche soddisfazione?
> Sarebbe come trovare su una panchina un uomo in piena erezione con gli attributi in vista e sedercisi sopra.Stessa botta di autostima...


io la conobbi come Singola iscritta su di un sito di scambisti, poi col tempo me ne innamorai, poi col tempo la capii, poi col tempo le consigliai anche di andare in un consultorio famigliare per sistemare i problemi col marito.
Io il mio l'ho fatto, poi mi son accorto di esser stato USATO come tanti... e vabbè la vita continua...

Il fatto che questa persona fosse disagiata lo scoprii col tempo... ed ora mi accorgo della MIA perdita di tempo...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> io la conobbi come Singola iscritta su di un sito di scambisti, poi col tempo me ne innamorai, poi col tempo la capii, poi col tempo le consigliai anche di andare in un consultorio famigliare per sistemare i problemi col marito.
> Io il mio l'ho fatto, poi mi son accorto di esser stato USATO come tanti... e vabbè la vita continua...
> 
> Il fatto che questa persona fosse disagiata lo scoprii col tempo... ed ora mi accorgo della MIA perdita di tempo...


Tu invece stai benone :up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma insomma.
> 
> Direi che tra i due, quella che proprio non si può leggere, e' lei che lo fa sul divano mentre nell'altra stanza dorme la figlia.
> 
> ...


Eh.. ragazzi...

Ed ho dimenticato di scrivere il dettaglio in cui la bambina si è svegliata e mi ha trovato mezzo nudo in sala, e la mamma frettolosamente mi ha consigliato di andare sul balcone a rifugiarmi...
e la bambina voleva venire a vedere chi c'era sul balcone ed io terrorizzato...

Questo è un fatto veramente accaduto anni e anni fà.... potete credermi o non credermi... non ha importanza.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu invece stai benone :up:


Perche scusa ?

Ho conosciuto una donna che si spacciava come Singola, solo in un secondo momento mi ha specificato di essere sposata... con due figlie e propensa alla cornificazione/cervificazione del marito.

Che differenza c'è conoscere una donna su di un sito di scambisti o su facebook o su happn o su LOVOO o su Badoo o su Tinder Chatta Spotted ???

Che differenza fa... se una ha voglia che le prude le prude...


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Un amante normale forse si,ma qui si parla di Paolo che notoriamente ama sguazzare nel pattume.
> Ci sono uomini che non si fanno nemmeno lo scrupolo di fare sesso con l’amante incinta anzi,anche questa pratica pare essere ricercata ed accitantissima per taluni.
> Lasciando da parte il fatto che la prima a doversi fare uno scrupolo sarebbe la donna incinta ma potrebbe anche rientrare nel discorso di umiliazione profonda del marito .
> Qui i sul forum si è letto di relazioni extra ,scoperte dopo anni che si datavano anche nei periodi della gravidanza  quindi non mi riesco più a stupire di nulla.Anzi ,si guarda più con sospetto chi sembra osservare un certo galateo anche nel tradimento.


ahahahahahahahah che stronza : 
"Un amante normale forse si,ma qui si parla di Paolo che notoriamente ama sguazzare nel pattume."

Io di problemi me ne sono fatti ... e di fatti chiedevo, ed ai tempi ho chiesto se la bambina si fosse svegliata che diavolo avrei fatto io ???  (di fatti la bambina si è svegliata ed io son finito sul balcone).

Ma oramai queste cose non le faccio più da anni...


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me nemmeno un po'
> e' il genere di uomo che proprio non sopporto


Sono il genere di Uomo che ti dice le cose in faccia... 
Se vuoi vivere nella menzogna ed essere presa per il culo fai pure... io dico le cose come stanno che piaccia o meno.

Questo è un'estratto di un momento della mia vita in cui me la spassavo con una donna sposata...
Vi fa schifo ? e che volete da me ? ahahahahah ... potrebbe essere una vostra vicina di casa o una vostra collega...

Tra l'altro la persona di cui sto parlando conosce bene il sito, perche grazie al mio avatar, anni fà, mi aveva anche riconosciuto...quindi se legge ora si riconoscerà !!!


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Eh.. ragazzi...
> 
> Ed ho dimenticato di scrivere il dettaglio in cui la bambina si è svegliata e mi ha trovato mezzo nudo in sala, e la mamma frettolosamente mi ha consigliato di andare sul balcone a rifugiarmi...
> e la bambina voleva venire a vedere chi c'era sul balcone ed io terrorizzato...
> ...


Capisco che per uno come te  - che si pone nella modalità "narratore -essere creduto o meno sia irrilevante.

Sul resto che dire.... Evidentemente conterà la quantità.

(P.S. Continuo a ritenere i racconti comici migliori di questi. Qui ti manca la  "vena" . Nun gliela fai, neppure chiuso sul balcone....  ).


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *Sono il genere di Uomo che ti dice le cose in faccia... *
> Se vuoi vivere nella menzogna ed essere presa per il culo fai pure... io dico le cose come stanno che piaccia o meno.
> 
> Questo è un'estratto di un momento della mia vita in cui me la spassavo con una donna sposata...
> ...


Il problema non è sentirsi dire le cose in faccia, quello è un pregio
E' pensare le cose che dici la cosa grave
Probabilmente visto il genere di donna ha anche apprezzato il tuo avatar


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono il genere di Uomo che ti dice le cose in faccia...
> Se vuoi vivere nella menzogna ed essere presa per il culo fai pure... io dico le cose come stanno che piaccia o meno.
> 
> Questo è un'estratto di un momento della mia vita in cui me la spassavo con una donna sposata...
> ...


La prossima volta però....

UN estratto.
Senza apostrofo.

Grazie.


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema non è sentirsi dire le cose in faccia, quello è un pregio
> E' pensare le cose che dici la cosa grave
> Probabilmente visto il genere di donna ha anche apprezzato il tuo avatar


Non discriminiamo un avatar solo per delle orride mutande!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non discriminiamo un avatar solo per delle orride mutande!


Perchè invece la posa da gay gliela passiamo?:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè invece la posa da gay gliela passiamo?:rotfl:


tu ti concentri sulla pagliuzza... e non sulla trave!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> tu ti concentri sulla pagliuzza... e non sulla trave!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Sono morta


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> tu ti concentri sulla pagliuzza... e non sulla trave!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> tu ti concentri sulla pagliuzza... e non sulla trave!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Questa è la migliore della giornata.


----------



## Moni (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> tu ti concentri sulla pagliuzza... e non sulla trave!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


    Muoio


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu invece stai benone :up:


Si Grazie... e tu come stai dopo l'incidente ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si Grazie... e tu come stai dopo l'incidente ?


Quale incidente?


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale incidente?


Sei incidentata e non dici nulla?


----------

